# "The Black Pearl"



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright.....figured I would finally start my build topic. A little history lesson: My daily Jimmy got busted into (pics to follow)so I picked up this regal to build into a descent street car:

My jimmy (next to my cutty, and before it was broken into):



Another of the Jimmy:



The jimmy after those a** clowns broke into it (under the steering column):


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

The dash board:



Where the center counsil used to be:



The front seat:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

The Regal:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Was originally just going to paint the regal, and roll it till we paid the fiances car off, and maybe sell it until this happened:

(Old engine.......piston bearings went out, and decided to just replace the engine)



The new one:



A little shine for it:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

The new engine in:



Finished:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

My parts collection for the "black pearl"

The set up:





The new shoes (black dish, chrome lip, black spokes, chrome hub, chrome ko):



A little security for the pearl:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Some necesities:



Paint:




Some "unbreakable" toys for the pearl:



Putting in work (kick pods):





Finished pods ready for paint:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Quick desconnect:




9 batteries (although not all pictured!):



Some 0 gauge:



Electric trunk popper:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Adjustable uppers:



BMH slip:



Caprice Spindles:



4 1/2" drop mounts:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

New Calipers, Rotors, and pads:



Chromed out uppers (lowers should be done in 2-3 weeks):



Pump mock up:



Steering Linkage:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Adel 2 (Chrome):



BMH lowers:



Plug (best investment....free!):



MBQ 3.5 tons:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Switches:



Energy Suspension bushings:



*Progress pics!*

Taking the new engine back out!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

The frame:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Grinding is fun!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

And that is where I am to date.....with the exception of my other little side project for the car.......painint the 600a4 to match lol. 

(in primer)


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

NICE progress


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, and my new daily since the Regal in under construcion:

00 Cartier Towncar


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 4 2007, 10:48 AM~9151116
> *NICE progress
> *


Thanks! 

Should end up being a real reliable/descent street car! :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

looking good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Nov 4 2007, 10:55 AM~9151147
> *looking good..  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Thanks. A weekend project we would like to potentially get done by June or so.....along with a couple other projects.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Minimal progress during the Vikings game..........as they aren't much fun to watch! Lol.

Primed, taped, and first coat of the two tone:


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

Looking good ... should look pretty good when done!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Nov 4 2007, 11:49 AM~9151393
> *Looking good ... should look pretty good when done!
> *


Thanks....its a work in progress.....but I am excited to see how it works out! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Shitty cell phone pic......but first coat dry, and tape removed!


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

looking good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Nov 4 2007, 04:20 PM~9152742
> *looking good
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Thanks.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 4 2007, 12:39 PM~9151344
> *Minimal progress during the Vikings game..........as they aren't much fun to watch! Lol.
> 
> Primed, taped, and first coat of the two tone:
> ...


come on, watching apc set records is tonz of fun  wheres pics of the new regal?


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice work bro keep the pixs coming... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 5 2007, 06:46 PM~9162183
> *Nice work bro keep the pixs coming... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks....we'll do! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 5 2007, 05:57 PM~9161683
> *come on, watching apc set records is tonz of fun  wheres pics of the new regal?
> *


It was fun to watch......but irritating to watch them tear it up one week, and suck ass the next! 

Haven't picked it up yet...dudes being a retard!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 5 2007, 08:04 PM~9162354
> *It was fun to watch......but irritating to watch them tear it up one week, and suck ass the next!
> 
> Haven't picked it up yet...dudes being a retard!
> *


I hear that, I only saw the 1st half so missed most the good stuff,that sucks,go repo it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 5 2007, 08:33 PM~9163366
> *I hear that, I only saw the 1st half so missed most the good stuff,that sucks,go repo it
> *


Wish I could........he never accepted payment until I was going to take it....says he wants to turn it into a GN and make more cash off it........I will figure something out though.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 4 2007, 12:30 PM~9151026
> *Adjustable uppers:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in need of those same items for my install. What did that slip yoke run? 



> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 4 2007, 12:46 PM~9151106
> *And that is where I am to date.....with the exception of my other little side project for the car.......painint the 600a4 to match lol.
> 
> (in primer)
> ...


I love those old RF amps. Nice looking towncar too :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 6 2007, 11:38 PM~9173006
> *I'm in need of those same items for my install.  What did that slip yoke run?
> I love those old RF amps.  Nice looking towncar too :thumbsup:
> *


I want to say the slip was like $200 plus shipping from BMH...pretty reasonable...now it is just finding a place locally to install and balance for a reasonable price! 

Thanks on the TC though! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 6 2007, 11:19 PM~9172868
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

NICE


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

NICE


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

looking good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 7 2007, 05:47 PM~9178215
> *Nice
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Nov 7 2007, 07:13 PM~9178728
> *NICE
> *


Thanks....its a work in progress at least! :biggrin: 
Should begin cutting steel for the frame Saturday!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 7 2007, 09:36 PM~9179993
> *looking good
> *


Thanks....whens the Cutlass coming out, or you gearing your attention to the TC you picked up?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good so far homie lets see some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 01:26 PM~9184211
> *looks good so far homie lets see some more pics  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin: 

Should get some more this weekend........then work is on hold, I get married next weekend!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

New Deliveries:

Patent Silver Leaf


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Parker Slows:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 8 2007, 02:49 PM~9184769
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 4 2007, 12:49 PM~9151121
> *Oh, and my new daily since the Regal in under construcion:
> 
> 00 Cartier Towncar
> ...


lookin good ass neck?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 04:02 PM~9185230
> *lookin good ass neck?
> *


Thanks butt pirate! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 06:11 PM~9185300
> *Thanks butt pirate!  :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM ANAL AVENGER :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 04:24 PM~9185374
> *NO PROBLEM ANAL AVENGER  :cheesy:
> *


Anytime snatch face!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 06:52 PM~9185534
> *Anytime snatch face!
> *


why thank you fecal warrior!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: u wreckin another thread again you sawed off chimp?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 8 2007, 05:45 PM~9185874
> *:uh: u wreckin another thread again you sawed off chimp?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Busted!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 06:08 AM~9181735
> *Thanks....whens the Cutlass coming out, or you gearing your attention to the TC you picked up?
> *



might just buy a ride this winter and do my own things to it, have it patterned out and new set up and frame work and it should be good enough street ride, im in negotiations


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 8 2007, 11:00 PM~9188167
> *might just buy a ride this winter and do my own things to it, have it patterned out and new set up and frame work and it should be good enough street ride, im in negotiations
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 8 2007, 07:45 PM~9185874
> *:uh: u wreckin another thread again you sawed off chimp?
> *


1st buy a car then talk you tbe steak ryder mud flap chewer


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 07:10 AM~9189501
> *1st buy a car then talk you tbe steak ryder mud flap chewer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh, thats a good one you cum guzzling gutter slut!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 9 2007, 09:17 AM~9189543
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Oh, thats a good one you cum guzzling gutter slut!
> *


you filthy cawk munching sailor diving porc belly rat faced mook


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 08:26 AM~9189885
> *you filthy cawk munching sailor diving porc belly rat faced mook
> *


wow......hit just about every angle there you poopy head! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 9 2007, 11:08 AM~9190143
> *wow......hit just about every angle there you poopy head!  :biggrin:
> *


ALMOST THERE BARREL ASS!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 09:44 AM~9190385
> *ALMOST THERE  BARREL ASS!!
> *


Thanks! :biggrin: 

buck toothed red neck inbread pig licker!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 9 2007, 12:01 PM~9190520
> *Thanks!  :biggrin:
> 
> buck toothed red neck inbread pig licker!
> *


ARE U TALKIN ABOUT LUXURIOU$LAC OR JRO ???????


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 10:31 AM~9190709
> *ARE U TALKIN ABOUT LUXURIOU$LAC OR JRO ???????
> *


1 Lo! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 9 2007, 12:37 PM~9190748
> *1 Lo!  :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHAHA HOW COULD I HAVE FORGOTEN ABOUT THAT TURD BURGLERAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm always on your mind, you're always on your knees......see the connection?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 9 2007, 02:48 PM~9191554
> *I'm always on your mind, you're always on your knees......see the connection?
> *


ACTUALLY IF I FORGOT ABOUT YOU AINT ON MY MIND DUMB FUCK SO THAT MAKES U ON YOUR KNEES THINKIN BOUT GETTING DONKEY DICKED BY ME :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 12:55 PM~9191609
> *ACTUALLY IF I FORGOT ABOUT YOU AINT ON MY MIND DUMB FUCK SO THAT MAKES U ON YOUR KNEES THINKIN BOUT GETTING DONKEY DICKED BY ME :uh:
> *


and the plot thickens.....pssst....mayhem you have a milky white fluid on the corner of your mouth!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 9 2007, 03:08 PM~9191658
> *and the plot thickens.....pssst....mayhem you have a milky white fluid on the corner of your mouth!
> *


WELL THATS ONLY CUZ I WAS DOIN PUSHUPS AND YOUR MOM WAS LOOKIN DOWN AT ME AND SHE FLUNG OUT HER NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC TITS OUT TO THE FLOOR AND FED ME SOME MUSCLE MILK ....


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 01:41 PM~9191842
> *WELL THATS ONLY CUZ I WAS DOIN PUSHUPS AND YOUR MOM WAS LOOKIN DOWN AT ME AND SHE FLUNG OUT HER NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC TITS OUT TO THE FLOOR AND FED ME SOME MUSCLE MILK ....
> *


I am sorry to hear you had to go through that!~


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 9 2007, 04:01 PM~9191954
> *I am sorry to hear you had to go through that!~
> *


WHY THANK U FOR YOUR CONCERN ,THAT MAKES ME FEEL ALL WARM INSIDEAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 02:24 PM~9192076
> *WHY THANK U FOR YOUR CONCERN ,THAT MAKES ME FEEL ALL WARM INSIDEAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 03:41 PM~9191842
> *WELL THATS ONLY CUZ I WAS DOIN PUSHUPS AND YOUR MOM WAS LOOKIN DOWN AT ME AND SHE FLUNG OUT HER NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC TITS OUT TO THE FLOOR AND FED ME SOME MUSCLE MILK ....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 9 2007, 02:46 PM~9192245
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Trust me you should feel sorry for him! :biggrin:


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

nice start good luck with the build


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Nov 11 2007, 07:22 AM~9202563
> *nice start good luck with the build
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Minimal progress over the holidays here, but will begin strapping the frame this weekend. 

RF 600.4 painted, and chromed end caps (crappy cell phone pic)


----------



## brayz (May 21, 2007)

NICE START BET ITS GONNA LOOK NICE I HAVE A 84 GONNA B ALL BLACK...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brayz_@Dec 19 2007, 01:38 PM~9485199
> *NICE START BET ITS GONNA LOOK NICE I HAVE A 84 GONNA B ALL BLACK...
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Dec 20 2007, 05:45 PM~9495265
> *lookin good bro
> *


Thanks. Begin frame wrapping next weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 21 2007, 09:40 AM~9500739
> *  :biggrin:  TTT
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dont know if you might be interested in them, I have two of them, interested?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Officially built the new rotissery :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I got a few pics for ya, gotta go buy some groceries now tho


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 8 2008, 05:46 PM~9642160
> *I got a few pics for ya, gotta go buy some groceries now tho
> *


Pick some gorceries up for us! Then post up! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Slip yoke installed! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

looking good g off


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Sometimes its the small things (Ipod cable...gotta have some beats in the ride!) :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jan 9 2008, 03:17 PM~9650363
> *looking good g off
> *


Whats up with updates on yours???


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

collecting dust, just small shit now, nothing worth posting


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jan 9 2008, 05:47 PM~9651656
> *collecting dust, just small shit now, nothing worth posting
> *


I post small shit too......makes it seem like you have gotten more done! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I should post pics of the 750 pieces of plate I had you weld together when I was tutoring you in the craft of welding


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 9 2008, 08:00 PM~9653012
> *I should post pics of the 750 pieces of plate I had you weld together when I was tutoring you in the craft of welding
> *


Lol, I should too......I know I snapped a pic or two. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 9 2008, 08:00 PM~9653012
> *I should post pics of the 750 pieces of plate I had you weld together when I was tutoring you in the craft of welding
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jan 9 2008, 06:47 PM~9651656
> *collecting dust, just small shit now, nothing worth posting
> *





Imagine all the overspray by now..... :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 10 2008, 09:50 AM~9657370
> *Imagine all the overspray by now..... :0
> *


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 10 2008, 10:50 AM~9657370
> *Imagine all the overspray by now..... :0
> *


lol, can always count on that


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jan 10 2008, 03:26 PM~9660290
> *lol, can always count on that
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

A little shine for the rear end! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I think a chrome rear end would look better. :biggrin: as long as its your money :cheesy: 





BTW we're gonna have to start pulling double shifts on this thing pretty soon.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 11 2008, 08:21 PM~9672189
> *I think a chrome rear end would look better.  :biggrin:  as long as its your money  :cheesy:
> BTW we're gonna have to start pulling double shifts on this thing pretty soon.  *


Yeah...some day! Lol. 

Agreed! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 14 2008, 02:22 PM~9692611
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 11 2008, 05:03 PM~9670099
> *A little shine for the rear end!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


thats what mine looks like :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

It was a steal of a deal, couldn't pass it up! :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 15 2008, 06:19 AM~9699050
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: hno: for a short time i was thinking you gonna donk your ride

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

looking good so far... looks like this cutty gonna be mean and clean


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Jan 18 2008, 06:57 AM~9725466
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  for a short time i was thinking you gonna donk your ride
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


DONK= :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Regal  :biggrin: 

Thanks, there are a couple things I would like to do such as interior, but for the time being I am really shooting for a very reliable, very descent street car! :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

looking good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Those appears to be old pics.....(no snow)


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 18 2008, 12:45 PM~9727241
> *Those appears to be old pics.....(no snow)
> *


Good observation, earlier pics! (Frames don't take themselves off! :biggrin:  )


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jan 18 2008, 12:43 PM~9727230
> *looking good
> *


Thanks....where are your updates? :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 18 2008, 07:31 AM~9725564
> *DONK= :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Regal    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


sry bro... i was a little confused because of your screen name   

then good work on your regal


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Jan 18 2008, 01:32 PM~9727581
> *sry bro... i was  a little confused because of your screen name
> 
> then good work on your regal
> *



No need to apologize. Here is my cutty:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

hope you dont mind me postin some pics

frame work officially begins

we started off with the center section, we used a piece of 8 x 6 x 1/4" wall rectangular tubing, sliced it on the corners, and used it to cover the side, and bottom at once. By doing this, we eliminate some long welding, and cut down on the chance of distortion. Also the rectangular tubing has a nice radiused corner for a cleaner look


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

here he's got it cut and rough shaped


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

grinding it to shape


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

here it is tacked on the frame, ground to shape


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

more . . .


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

offset the edges on the top and side, so the seams are staggered


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol, beat me to it! 

Let the grinding begin!

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: 

Dam computer!

(Deleted Double post!) :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

double post :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 20 2008, 08:08 PM~9742244
> *double post  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 21 2008, 04:01 PM~9748422
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 21 2008, 10:02 PM~9752153
> *  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Where's your build topic? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 20 2008, 09:58 PM~9741802
> *here it is tacked on the frame, ground to shape
> 
> 
> ...


you should have put a series of plug welds along this rail,
............................













nice build topic though


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Actually that is just tacked into place right now.....we will go back and completely weld everything into place after we get most everything tacked on! :biggrin: 

Thanks.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

to plug weld you should have drilled 1-2" holes in the side and bottom before installing that would allow you to attach the center of that reinforcement to the frame


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good luck on your build homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

heres a picture i stole from the homie "outhopu" topic


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 22 2008, 10:40 AM~9755215
> *to plug weld you should have drilled 1-2" holes in the side and bottom before installing that would allow you to attach the center of that reinforcement to the frame
> *


Yeah I know what you meant.........unfortunately we don't have the copacity to do that, but it will be welded on there nice and sturdy! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 22 2008, 10:44 AM~9755246
> *good luck on your build homie
> *


Thanks! :biggrin: 

Lotta work, but well worth it in the end!


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 22 2008, 07:25 AM~9754114
> *Where's your build topic?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Ghost has most of the pics of the regal build although there weren't that many taken. 

The other stuff I've been doing isn't really worth it's own topic just repairing/redoing/and improving pieces to a puzzle here and there on different cars, but the 64 thread will be up over the summer. :biggrin: 

Keep up the good work bro, look forward to seeing the progression of your lowlow.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

We'll have to look for that when you post up pics of the 64 then! :biggrin: 

Thanks! Things are coming together....ordering the last of the paint here shortly, and now it will just be small things here and there. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 22 2008, 01:52 PM~9755286
> *Yeah I know what you meant.........unfortunately we don't have the copacity to do that, but it will be welded on there nice and sturdy!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 you should really take the time and do it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 22 2008, 02:08 PM~9756498
> *:0
> :0 you should really take the time and do it
> *



We'll see what the future holds!  :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 22 2008, 08:04 AM~9754176
> *you should have put a series of plug welds along this rail,
> ............................
> nice build topic though
> *



we're gonna go back and plug it from the back side, that way I dont drill holes in the 1/4"

and its less work makin it look nice smooth again  

thats how I like to do it at least

I know everyone has theyre own variations on things


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 23 2008, 09:57 PM~9768634
> *we're gonna go back and plug it from the back side, that way I dont drill holes in the 1/4"
> 
> and its less work makin it look nice smooth again
> ...



Thats our shop boss speaking! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 24 2008, 12:57 AM~9768634
> *we're gonna go back and plug it from the back side, that way I dont drill holes in the 1/4"
> 
> and its less work makin it look nice smooth again
> ...


thats cool it will work fine either way


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 24 2008, 07:14 AM~9770956
> *thats cool it will work fine either way
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

bought me a 84 regal frame and now its wrapped and ready waiting for the body bushings to come in, now i need to some how try and get the body of my 79 and was wondering how hard it was to take off and if you have any suggestions ?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jan 25 2008, 02:13 PM~9782862
> *bought me a 84 regal frame and now its wrapped and ready waiting for the body bushings to come in, now i need to some  how try and get the body of my 79 and was wondering how hard it was to take off and if you have any suggestions  ?
> *


Not difficult to get the body off.....get a couple people to help, and give it a good ol fashion heave hoe! Might want to make sure the frames are the same after off though......it was my understanding they are different.


----------



## regalating (Jan 25, 2008)

looks like a bad ass project gl


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jan 25 2008, 05:13 PM~9782862
> *bought me a 84 regal frame and now its wrapped and ready waiting for the body bushings to come in, now i need to some  how try and get the body of my 79 and was wondering how hard it was to take off and if you have any suggestions  ?
> *


 :0 im pretty sure the frames are different


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 26 2008, 08:07 AM~9788105
> *:0 im pretty sure the frames are different
> *


I agree


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalating_@Jan 25 2008, 04:23 PM~9783770
> *looks like a bad ass project gl
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 26 2008, 07:07 AM~9788105
> *:0 im pretty sure the frames are different
> *


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jan 26 2008, 07:09 AM~9788113
> *I agree
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 10:05 AM~9788427
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jan 27 2008, 06:46 AM~9794403
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 26 2008, 06:07 AM~9788105
> *:0 im pretty sure the frames are different
> *


what about a 79 and an 82???


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 10 2008, 01:58 PM~9909419
> *what about a 79 and an 82???
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 10 2008, 09:10 PM~9912290
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Yours is coming along nicely as well! :biggrin:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 06:18 PM~9783729
> *Not difficult to get the body off.....get a couple people to help, and give it a good ol fashion heave hoe! Might want to make sure the frames are the same after off though......it was my understanding they are different.
> *


we used an 85 cutlass frame on a 79 monte it worked fine we thought we were going to have some problems but it all worked out


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

coming along nice homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

noice...........


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 20 2008, 02:07 AM~9984787
> *noice...........
> *



Thanks....it is on hold for a little while we help chaddyb bust a$$ to get his TC done for Cinco. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Not progress.....but another addition to the parts collection!

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 20 2008, 06:46 AM~9985198
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 11:09 AM~9995412
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

for those "just-in-case" moments

:biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 20 2008, 06:17 AM~9985122
> *Thanks....it is on hold for a little while we help chaddyb bust a$$ to get his TC done for Cinco.  :biggrin:
> *




I hear ya ..... Doubt anything around here will out for cinco ........ Although the hop payout would be nice but,,,, That aint gonna happen............


Isuzu is retired until i can pull the body/bed off & reinforce it - You can tell that the frame is tweaking a little & needs to be redone ............. I will get to that here as soon as i can but,,, I have 2 other cars to get out this summer.......


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 22 2008, 12:15 AM~10002501
> *I hear ya ..... Doubt anything around here will out for cinco ........ Although the hop payout would be nice but,,,, That aint gonna happen............
> Isuzu is retired until i can pull the body/bed off & reinforce it - You can tell that the frame is tweaking a little & needs to be redone ............. I will get to that here as soon as i can but,,, I have 2 other cars to get out this summer.......
> *



Our goal is to get chad's lincoln to Cinco...after that My regal and two other club cars done by the picnic! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 04:13 PM~9997091
> *for those "just-in-case" moments
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 22 2008, 08:00 AM~10003386
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



Watch out! :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 05:13 PM~9997091
> *for those "just-in-case" moments
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

more pic


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 25 2008, 07:58 PM~10029174
> *more pic
> *


 :biggrin: 

Soon enough. Things are on hold while we all pitch in to help Chaddyb get his TC done!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

A little preview of whats to come!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

*^^^^ OH NO YOU DITNT !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 12 2008, 11:35 PM~10157216
> *^^^^ OH NO YOU DITNT !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: 

1+2 =3 plugs!


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Also on the way:

Rear Disc Break Conversion!

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Ballin completely out of control. Somebody got a $25K tax refund


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 13 2008, 06:49 AM~10157955
> *Ballin completely out of control. Somebody got a $25K tax refund
> *



LMAO...dam I wish! 

Hate to say it, but most of this is from selling the shit I had in the Jimmy before it got jacked. I would still take my daily back in an instant though! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 13 2008, 06:36 AM~10157752
> *Also on the way:
> 
> Rear Disc Break Conversion!
> ...


is that all it is? I still need to look it up


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 13 2008, 12:57 PM~10160218
> *is that all it is? I still need to look it up
> *



Hasn't gotten here yet......but I would assume that about wraps it up. Talked to the place for quite a while, says it should bolt right up for the 7.5 rear end.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 13 2008, 02:53 PM~10160660
> *Hasn't gotten here yet......but I would assume that about wraps it up. Talked to the place for quite a while, says it should bolt right up for the 7.5 rear end.
> *


lmk when u get it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 13 2008, 07:49 AM~10157955
> *Ballin completely out of control. Somebody got a $25K tax refund
> *


thats what I keep thinking.

every other day hes just buyin stuff, 

Id say he's goin for broke, but he never runs out of money

:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



old deep pockets mcgee


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 13 2008, 06:16 AM~10157712
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 1+2 =3 plugs!
> *



some one got a blue light special on SOME adex's


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 13 2008, 06:16 AM~10157712
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 1+2 =3 plugs!
> *




where's my abicus......I gotta check your fucking math 
:twak:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 13 2008, 08:44 PM~10163596
> *where's my abicus......I gotta check your fucking math
> :twak:
> *



It works I promise......you just have to carry the 4 and don't worry about the remainder! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 13 2008, 08:39 PM~10163552
> *thats what I keep thinking.
> 
> every other day hes just buyin stuff,
> ...



LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I like that one! Only wish it was true!


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

lookin good  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Mar 14 2008, 06:17 AM~10165638
> *lookin good    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. 

We should get back on the frame shortly after finishing up Chad's trunk...then it is the long haul to get it done by our picnic in September! :biggrin:


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 07:37 AM~10165755
> *Thanks.
> 
> We should get back on the frame shortly after finishing up Chad's trunk...then it is the long haul to get it done by our picnic in September!  :biggrin:
> *


how much of the frame is done?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Mar 14 2008, 06:53 AM~10165833
> *how much of the frame is done?
> *


Just the sides..lol....we got started on it a couple weekends in a row gridning it, and then starting to get some reinforcements on, then we all decided to finally get Chad to Cinco, so it was put on hold. But the body is straight...just needs painting. Once the frame is done it should pretty much be a putting it back together! :biggrin:


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 08:18 AM~10165953
> *Just the sides..lol....we got started on it a couple weekends in a row gridning it, and then starting to get some reinforcements on, then we all decided to finally get Chad to Cinco, so it was put on hold. But the body is straight...just needs painting. Once the frame is done it should pretty much be a putting it back together!  :biggrin:
> *


cool  chad does good work :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Mar 14 2008, 07:47 AM~10166120
> *cool   chad does good work  :biggrin:
> *



Definitely learning from a mastermind! :biggrin: 

We have a huge "to-do" list in northbranch! Priority numero uno is Chad's....then we have a couple other cars to work on while I do the frame! Should come out very dependable, and a pretty descent ride! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Another upgrade has arrived! :biggrin: 




Thanks Biz!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

what up money bags mcgee?


were gonna have to get you back on that frame pretty soon here


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 15 2008, 08:17 AM~10174152
> *what up money bags mcgee?
> were gonna have to get you back on that frame pretty soon here*


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 15 2008, 05:41 AM~10173664
> *Another upgrade has arrived!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






Nice buy !!!!!!!!!!



Is that a paw to a Bassett Hound ?????????????????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 12 2008, 02:36 PM~10152743
> *A little preview of whats to come!
> 
> 
> *


how much did you get these for?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 16 2008, 01:31 AM~10178800
> *Nice buy !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :no: :no: :no: Beagle


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 16 2008, 01:33 AM~10178804
> *how much did you get these for?
> *


Free!  :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 15 2008, 05:41 AM~10173664
> *Another upgrade has arrived!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE MINE!!!


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 15 2008, 06:41 AM~10173664
> *Another upgrade has arrived!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ANYTIME...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 17 2008, 09:30 AM~10187062
> *LOOKS LIKE MINE!!!
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: 

It is mine! :biggrin:

(The paw or the adex? :biggrin: )


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 17 2008, 09:32 AM~10187076
> *ANYTIME...
> *


Always a pleasure doing business with ya!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 09:45 AM~10187164
> *Always a pleasure doing business with ya!
> *


HES ALRIGHT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 17 2008, 10:02 AM~10187276
> *HES ALRIGHT
> *


Lol...he can be testy......but good to deal with! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Gotta love the UPS man! 

Rear disc break conversion kit :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

gonna have to get me some


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 17 2008, 02:30 PM~10189367
> *gonna have to get me some
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: 

Shut up and do it!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 03:39 PM~10189432
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Shut up and do it!
> *


soon


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 17 2008, 02:50 PM~10189530
> *soon
> *


Very good grasshopper!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 03:02 PM~10189196
> *Gotta love the UPS man!
> 
> Rear disc break conversion kit :biggrin:
> ...



how come my UPS man dont bring me shit like that?


fokker always brings my packages back to the hub center and I have to go get em :angry:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 17 2008, 04:42 PM~10189931
> *how come my UPS man dont bring me shit like that?
> fokker always brings my packages back to the hub center and I have to go get em  :angry:
> *


cause ups dont have a horse and buggie to get back to your place..........







:rofl:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 17 2008, 04:53 PM~10190040
> *cause ups dont have a horse and buggie to get back to your place..........
> :rofl:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 17 2008, 03:42 PM~10189931
> *how come my UPS man dont bring me shit like that?
> fokker always brings my packages back to the hub center and I have to go get em  :angry:
> *



Because we are becoming good friends! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

on the way


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 18 2008, 01:08 PM~10198215
> *on the way
> *


Bout time! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

A little more shine! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 19 2008, 02:03 PM~10206762
> *A little more shine!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN...WHAT ELSE YOU HAVE FOR SALE? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I will let you know first! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 20 2008, 09:09 AM~10214288
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 20 2008, 02:40 PM~10216401
> *:ugh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Work continues....

Rear disc break kit going on...and nothing says "bolt on kit" like modifications! :biggrin: 

First side moched up:



Grinding the rear end so the bracket fits on nicely:



Grinding the caliper so the 13's fit on:



Both sides done!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

looks fat....besides now I gotta grind shit...and after sand balstin for a few hrs Im not lookin foward to it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 22 2008, 06:43 PM~10231320
> *looks fat....besides now I gotta grind shit...and after sand balstin for a few hrs Im not lookin foward to it
> *



Yeah it was no bueno.....but worth it in the end! :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Mar 22 2008, 08:04 PM~10231725
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Where are your progress pics? :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 22 2008, 05:50 PM~10231051
> *Work continues....
> 
> Rear disc break kit going on...and nothing says "bolt on kit" like modifications!  :biggrin:
> ...



LOOKING GOOD!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Another delivery today! 

Energy Suspension Body Mounts! 

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

another addition....ARP hardened studs for the rear......(factory stud on the left)


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Better put them up front as well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





I broke off my stock studs & a set of normal replacement ones in my 64 from hopping .......................... I replaced those with the same studs ........


I had to put the acorn nut on em before I cut them off - Turned the Nut back out to get the threads corrected


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

already taken care of! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Another addition to the parts collection:

Last of my dumps.....another chrome adel II :biggrin: 




#8 Parker hose


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

When is the ETA on this build ?????



I just put some clear on my sisters gas tank , Got a sagger & Some dust in there but ,,,,, I didnt have a tack rag & i didnt bother to wet down the floors or anything................... 

I just hope they colors choices go together decent - The kids picked out the colors so ,,,,we will see..........


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 1 2008, 05:52 AM~10549698
> *When is the ETA on this build ?????
> I just put some clear on my sisters gas tank , Got a sagger & Some dust in there but ,,,,, I didnt have a tack rag & i didnt bother to wet down the floors or anything...................
> 
> ...



Would like to potentially have it done by our picnic September 13th......otherwise Cinco next year. (If there isn't a better show/picnic to go to instead of Cinco! :biggrin: )


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 1 2008, 05:52 AM~10549698
> *When is the ETA on this build ?????
> I just put some clear on my sisters gas tank , Got a sagger & Some dust in there but ,,,,, I didnt have a tack rag & i didnt bother to wet down the floors or anything...................
> 
> ...



Dam double posting server! :angry:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 1 2008, 10:50 AM~10551032
> *Would like to potentially have it done by our picnic September 13th......otherwise Cinco next year. (If there isn't a better show/picnic to go to instead of Cinco!  :biggrin: )
> *


come to detroit


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 1 2008, 03:36 PM~10553727
> *come to detroit
> *


When is that?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

next cinco, if mine was done this yr I was gonna go there, try something diff, ours is wack


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 2 2008, 11:55 AM~10560787
> *next cinco, if mine was done this yr I was gonna go there, try something diff, ours is wack
> *


May have to look into that.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 1 2008, 09:50 AM~10551032
> *Would like to potentially have it done by our picnic September 13th......otherwise Cinco next year. (If there isn't a better show/picnic to go to instead of Cinco!  :biggrin: )
> *




Dont you know - its the Super Bowl of Lowriding around here..........?????




I dont know about you guys but,,, Its cold as hell up here at night still......... My sisters frame is 3/4 done - I had to kick in & do some work on it because the kids can only work on it on the weekends & thats not working out....................It will be nice to be able to paint more shit in my garage........


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

F*ck the superbowl!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Plates finally arrived! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Are there benefits to having collector plates? Or was it just preference?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 27 2008, 10:16 AM~10745543
> *Are there benefits to having collector plates? Or was it just preference?
> *



Mainly preference....but no paying for tabs every year...and usually just a one time a year fee for insurance. :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Any restrictions on when you can drive it though?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jun 6 2008, 06:47 PM~10815879
> *Any restrictions on when you can drive it though?
> *


To my knowledge you just can't use it as a "daily" driver...otherwise no.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Been a little while since Frame work has taken place...was busy moving in to our new house:





26 Gallons of paint later we are finally done and moved it:




Anyways.....Finally back to the regal. Began a little glassing work behind the front seats:







That is where I will be mounting this:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Work continues! :biggrin: 

Making the mount for the sub:




Finished mount:










An idea of how it will sit (roughly) behind the arm rest:




First coat of glass:




Speading the process:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

is it done yet


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jul 12 2008, 06:42 PM~11073996
> *is it done yet
> *



LMAO....not even close! :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

lookin good bro! curious to how it's all going to turn out.. keep up the progress..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 14 2008, 09:35 AM~11083515
> *lookin good bro! curious to how it's all going to turn out.. keep up the progress..
> *


Curious? Me too! :biggrin: 

Definitely keep it all updated.....just want to make it fit nice and snug in there so when hitting the switches it doesn't bounce all over creation! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

New Addition:

1100.2




Some 13's to beat up on when hopping:


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

what was the mpg like on the jimmy? i was thinking about one getting one. and what size rims u got on it? and fuck them jackers. just a minor set back on the major come up. :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Daffy_@Jul 22 2008, 09:51 AM~11147957
> *what was the mpg like on the jimmy? i was thinking about one getting one. and what size rims u got on it?
> *


When I put the 22's on the jimmy I lost about 40-50 miles a tank. I got about 21-26 mpg. I don't have the jimmy any more because it was totalled out after they broke into it.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 07:39 PM~11142661
> *New Addition:
> 
> 1100.2
> ...



Good doing Biznez with ya can't wait to see the pearl :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jul 23 2008, 05:23 AM~11156698
> *Good doing Biznez with ya can't wait to see the pearl  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Not sure it will be making its debut this season...but soon enough. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Come pick me up this weekend and I'll be your switchman


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 23 2008, 03:52 PM~11161420
> *Come pick me up this weekend and I'll be your switchman
> *



Lol.....only if you give me the Z's!~

:biggrin: 

Got a little something coming from BMH that will help you on the switch!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 27 2008, 08:30 AM~11188971
> *
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks.


Amp finally arrived! :biggrin: 

Here is the collection:




1100.2, 250.2 and 600.4 :biggrin: 

Frame work should start up again this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2008, 07:47 AM~11195385
> *:biggrin:  Thanks.
> Amp finally arrived!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jul 28 2008, 11:33 AM~11196949
> *NICE
> *


Just have to decide what it is going in now. :biggrin: 

My final BMH delivery should be here shortly...and hopefully if all goes well it will break out at our picnic...otherwise I have a whole winter to "upgrade and tweak!" :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2008, 11:45 AM~11197033
> *Just have to decide what it is going in now.  :biggrin:
> 
> My final BMH delivery should be here shortly...and hopefully if all goes well it will break out at our picnic...otherwise I have a whole winter to "upgrade and tweak!"  :biggrin:
> *



THATS COOL HOPE TO SEE IT SOON


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jul 29 2008, 05:44 AM~11204236
> *THATS COOL HOPE TO SEE IT SOON
> *


If all goes well hopefully our picnic will be its debut!

But I am sure you know how that goes. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Back on the grind! :biggrin: 

Frame work continues:










Finished product:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 2 2008, 05:50 PM~11243058
> *Back on the grind!  :biggrin:
> 
> Frame work continues:
> ...


u need better pics. 

im gonna have to start takin some again


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 2 2008, 08:58 PM~11243865
> *u need better pics.
> 
> im gonna have to start takin some again
> *


PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Aug 2 2008, 07:58 PM~11243865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your more then welcome to be our "photographer" when your up there helping.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 3 2008, 09:29 AM~11246194
> *Peices of metal don't really call for my photgraphic know how and  techniques!  :biggrin:
> Your more then welcome to be our "photographer" when your up there helping.
> *


got my hands full as it is...........plus gas is crazy to drive up to canada


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 3 2008, 03:36 PM~11248136
> *got my hands full as it is...........plus gas is crazy to drive up to canada
> *


I hear what your saying....guess you will just have to take a week off of work and make it worth your trip! :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 2 2008, 08:58 PM~11243865
> *u need better pics.
> 
> im gonna have to start takin some again
> *




I still don't have my pics of the deuce on the trailer :twak: :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 4 2008, 07:12 AM~11252839
> *I still don't have my pics of the deuce on the trailer :twak: :uh:
> *


He was busy helping put out fires. :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 3 2008, 04:36 PM~11248136
> *got my hands full as it is...........plus gas is crazy to drive up to canada
> *



I know a guy in customs, get u right thru


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 5 2008, 04:14 PM~11267119
> *I know a guy in customs, get u right thru
> *


pm a ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 5 2008, 03:14 PM~11267119
> *I know a guy in customs, get u right thru
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Now that is a hook up! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 5 2008, 06:53 PM~11269185
> *pm a ***** :biggrin:
> *


So who exactly you want him to pm? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out+Aug 5 2008, 07:53 PM~11269185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope I didnt hurt your feelings


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 6 2008, 03:24 PM~11276773
> *hope I didnt hurt your feelings
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

with all this yapping you would think this thing was done....


:twak: :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 8 2008, 11:20 AM~11294050
> *with all this yapping you would think this thing was done....
> :twak: :buttkick:  :rant:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 

Everyone likes to play shop foreman instead....much more fun! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Another day of torching under the belt...closer to starting to wrap the frame!

:biggrin: 




Just needs grinding!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Another productive weekend. All pieces toched out, grinded, and ready for wrapping! 

:biggrin: 




The aftermath:

:biggrin: 




(New grinding disc, and used!)


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

ETA ???????


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Aug 25 2008, 03:40 AM~11429845
> *ETA ???????
> *


When it's done! :biggrin: 

Most likely some time next summer as we have added some things to the "to-do" list.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

DO WERK SON


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 25 2008, 07:07 AM~11430289
> *DO WERK SON
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Loan me some money


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 25 2008, 07:39 AM~11430436
> *Loan me some money
> *


Give me your Z's! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Buy some D'sssssssssssss


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 25 2008, 08:29 AM~11430737
> *Buy some D'sssssssssssss
> *


 :no: :no: 

I'd much rather prefer some Z's.....but those will be down the line. My powder coated OG's will work for now. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

ur project looks good homie plan on re doin my ride this october till march full restore, good luck on urs and keep up the good work


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Aug 28 2008, 09:41 PM~11467384
> *ur project looks good homie plan on re doin my ride this october till march full restore, good luck on urs and keep up the good work
> *


Thanks. Definitely have to post up a build up on it! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

when are you gonna get something done on this thing :0 


J/K your doin a swell job


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Aug 30 2008, 05:43 PM~11480321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where were you? I had heard a drift of someone laying down some sweet welds for us!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I know crappy cell phone pics....but frame work continues. Got both the inside and outside of the rear frame rails wrapped and tacked in 3/16's! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Couple small deliveries:

3 ton full stack of coils for the rear:




Some random audio parts I had delivered as well:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, another productive night...but this time on the Cutlass:




Big 3 upgrade in 1/0 gauge wire. 
Run of 1/0 and 4 gauge from front to back
New 120 amp alternator
All soldered solid terminals....
and only 1 busted knuckle while upgrading the engine block ground! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

ready for the 13th :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Sep 4 2008, 10:25 AM~11516676
> *ready for the 13th  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Of next year? :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2008, 08:52 AM~11482774
> *  :happysad:
> 
> I know I shouldn't have spent my day at the yard dicking around!  :biggrin:
> ...


not sure if you can aford me


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 4 2008, 04:16 PM~11519872
> *not sure if you can aford me
> *


Stories I have heard from the street your pretty cheap! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

This weekends progress:

Building a box for the cutlass




all the screw holes filled and sanded...and the first coat of glass on the inside




Second coat of glass drying




Now onto the "Pearl"
Inside and outside of spring pearches wrapped and tacked







:biggrin: 

Man that sucked ass....but at least that is over with! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking good meng!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 8 2008, 07:38 AM~11546590
> *Looking good meng!!
> *


Thanks. It is coming along. Slow and steady. Hopefully to be done by next spring. But never know how that will go! Lol.

No heat used so far....so I am hoping that trend can continue. Although it would make life easier! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

The dump collection for the regal. 

:biggrin: 




Chrome BMH Adel II's for the rear and of course the Adex for the front! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 8 2008, 08:51 AM~11546682
> *Thanks. It is coming along. Slow and steady. Hopefully to be done by next spring. But never know how that will go! Lol.
> 
> No heat used so far....so I am hoping that trend can continue. Although it would make life easier!  :biggrin:
> *



It isnt any fun if I let you use heat, I like to watch you work hard at it :biggrin: 

you're doin damn good for your first time ever, I havent really had to help you that much, you're doin a good job figuring stuff out on your own.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 9 2008, 08:29 PM~11563122
> *It isnt any fun if I let you use heat, I like to watch you work hard at it  :biggrin:
> 
> you're doin damn good for your first time ever, I havent really had to help you that much, you're doin a good job figuring stuff out on your own.
> *


That is because I am edutated! :biggrin:  

It has been fun...especially knowing I have the real pain in the arse done....hopefully! Lol.

Anyways.....finished the box for the cutlass. Beats pretty dam good for what I paid for these subs. Just have to sound deaden the cutlass now!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

My rear differential support....going to look extra good in chrome! 

:biggrin: 


3/8"


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Sometimes it is nice just to cross the small things off your list! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well work continues! This weekend it was fully welding on the side reinforcements on the frame, and grinding them down, and beginning work on the rear end so we can get that off to chrome! 

Frame work:










Cleaning up the rear end for the powerballs and the rear differential reinforcement:










Moch up:










Rear differential support tacked on:



















Final product...well I wish anyways....power balls welded on, rear disc brake kit welded on, and rear diff support fully welded on, now I just have a ton of grinding to do, possibly another pass at welding, and more grinding before it is off to chrome:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

nice


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 22 2008, 09:36 AM~11664184
> *nice
> *


It will be better when it is at your stage! :biggrin: ....but it works for now. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

it looks alright ....... good enough for a throw away  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Sep 22 2008, 11:24 AM~11665075
> *it looks alright ....... good enough for a throw away   :biggrin:
> *


That is all those waste of money g-bodies are! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 10:52 AM~11664322
> *It will be better when it is at your stage!  :biggrin: ....but it works for now.  :biggrin:
> *


shouldnt be long


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 22 2008, 11:56 AM~11665352
> *shouldnt be long
> *


Till your done? :biggrin: 

Keep in mine the 4 month turn around time.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 02:57 PM~11666583
> *Till your done?  :biggrin:
> 
> Keep in mine the 4 month turn around time.
> *


Ill be picking out for sale signs when mines done :0


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

get ready for the HI DEF pics :0 











Geoff layin down some nice welds :0 










only two pics tho


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 22 2008, 07:16 PM~11670147
> *get ready for the HI DEF pics  :0
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO....so that is what it looks like when an actual camera is used! If only I could ever remember to bring mine! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 22 2008, 07:16 PM~11670147
> *Geoff layin down some nice welds  :0
> *


I wish those were my welds....this is my job on the rear end!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 22 2008, 08:16 PM~11670147
> *get ready for the HI DEF pics  :0
> 
> 
> *


wow so thats what it looks like,you think with all the money hes spendin he could buy a cheap dig cam


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 23 2008, 06:24 AM~11673475
> *I wish those were my welds....this is my job on the rear end!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.......


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 23 2008, 01:05 PM~11676440
> *wow so thats what it looks like,you think with all the money hes spendin he could buy a cheap dig cam
> *


Or you think I could remember to bring my camera with! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 23 2008, 01:09 PM~11676472
> *LOL.......
> *


Well, I put them to use:




























Hopefully one more bead of weld, then back to the grind!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking good!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 24 2008, 06:23 AM~11683985
> *Looking good!!
> *


Thanks....hows the 65 coming?

Not looking forward to grinding more........but soon it will be off to chrome! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 22 2008, 10:16 PM~11670147
> *get ready for the HI DEF pics  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 2 pics is all I can handle anyways, Im scared for the compitition :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2008, 06:49 AM~11684105
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 2 pics is all I can handle anyways, Im scared for the compitition :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That is why I post cell phone pics....I don't want to hurt peoples eyes with high def pics! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well another weekend making love to the grinder :biggrin: . But made some good progress. Inside and outside of both frame rails are fully welded on, and ground down from front to back! 

Pictures to prove it!  
































































Onto to the top and bottom of the rails!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking hella good :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2008, 06:53 AM~11789929
> *looking hella good :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. I am excited to have the "tough" part of wrapping done. I know none of it is easy.....but I am happy to have all the crazy curved parts done for the most part (like around the front spring pearch.)


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

^^ He's rich and has nothing but time on his hands


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Looks good bro.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Oct 6 2008, 07:22 AM~11790127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Hopefully this coming weekend I will get a good jump on wrapping the top/bottomw of the rails.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

time for bondo


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out+Oct 6 2008, 04:40 PM~11795101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Hopefully next yr...........the malibu can hop all over this! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 22 2008, 09:16 PM~11670147
> *get ready for the HI DEF pics  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Axle is going to look nice.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 7 2008, 08:43 AM~11800839
> *Axle is going to look nice.
> *


Thanks. The support was milled by my father....he's been doing CNC machining for more than 30 years. 

If your interested in anything being done feel free to email him:

[email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 7 2008, 11:49 AM~11801421
> *Thanks. The support was milled by my father....he's been doing CNC machining for more than 30 years.
> 
> If your interested in anything being done feel free to email him:
> ...


I've been doing AutoCAD for about 10 years and I am actually going to school to for CNC. So hopefully soon I can do some of my own stuff. Thanks for the offer though!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 7 2008, 05:44 PM~11805550
> *I've been doing AutoCAD for about 10 years and I am actually going to school to for CNC. So hopefully soon I can do some of my own stuff. Thanks for the offer though!!!!
> *


Yeah no problem. Had to throw it out there...free advertising for his business! :biggrin: 

I am looking forward to seeing it in chrome though! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 6 2008, 07:57 AM~11789947
> *Thanks. I am excited to have the "tough" part of wrapping done. I know none of it is easy.....but I am happy to have all the crazy curved parts done for the most part (like around the front spring pearch.)
> *





LOL just gotta know how to manipulate the steel :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 6 2008, 08:22 AM~11790127
> *^^ He's rich and has nothing but time on his hands
> *


hahahaha

x 6747647644675332423985637


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Oct 8 2008, 05:58 PM~11816201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :nosad: :nosad: 

I wish!


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

are u done yet .... el mero might be doing a house call by new years


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Oct 10 2008, 07:40 AM~11829664
> *are u done yet .... el mero might be doing a house call by new years
> *



Lol...I wish! You going to make a house call on my frame? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 10 2008, 11:20 AM~11829943
> *Lol...I wish! You going to make a house call on my frame?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 10 2008, 08:20 AM~11829943
> *Lol...I wish! You going to make a house call on my frame?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

is that axel ready for the chromer yet ? i have to go pick up some goodies next week


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Oct 10 2008, 08:52 AM~11830203
> *is that axel ready for the chromer yet ? i have to go pick up some goodies next week
> *


Nah, not yet....might be waiting until I so some arms up too.......going to have to see. 

Where is your progress pics? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 10 2008, 09:09 AM~11830333
> *Nah, not yet....might be waiting until I so some arms up too.......going to have to see.
> 
> Where is your progress pics?  :biggrin:
> *


i got some goodies ..... but im on the grind right now ...... pics will be up soon i just dont know how to post them ...... it's looking alright though and im on pace so well see what happens


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Oct 10 2008, 09:25 AM~11830445
> *i got some goodies ..... but im on the grind right now ...... pics will be up soon i just dont know how to post them ...... it's looking alright though and im on pace so well see what happens
> *


On pace for what? :biggrin: 

I have been working mainly on the frame....once that is done and painted it should come together quickly! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

just trying to keep pace with everyones build ....... im in the middle of the pack soon to make my move


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Oct 10 2008, 10:07 AM~11830811
> *just trying to keep pace with everyones build ....... im in the middle of the pack soon to make my move
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think I am bringing up the rear! I am just crossing my fingers we can get it done for next season! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

how much more u have to do on the frame?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Oct 10 2008, 12:58 PM~11832053
> *how much more u have to do on the frame?
> *


Going to hopefully get most of the belly done tomorrow....then I have to wrap the top and bottom of the frame, grind it all down...smooth it out and paint it! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 10 2008, 06:33 PM~11834079
> *Going to hopefully get most of the belly done tomorrow....then I have to wrap the top and bottom of the frame, grind it all down...smooth it out and paint it!  :biggrin:
> *



LOL, WRONG!

heres the only semi interesting looking thing we got done today...


We made some jigs to aid in the placement of the new upper mounts, so we can take the og ones off.



















We used the top outside most motor mount holes to bolt the jig to, then when were ready, we will butt our new pieces up to the other side, drill holes, and weld em on the frame.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

He got the upper mounts cut off and ground smooth, I didnt really help with this, just told him where I wanted him to cut


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol...I had heard there were potentially some more high def pics taken this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I have heard there were high definition pics to come......but here is what we accomplished this weekend!

I thought a day of torching 3/16 and grinding it sucked ass......until I spent the day doing 1/4"!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 19 2008, 09:02 AM~11908313
> *I have heard there were high definition pics to come......but here is what we accomplished this weekend!
> 
> I thought a day of torching 3/16 and grinding it sucked ass......until I spent the day doing 1/4"!
> ...


 :biggrin: damn i was cutting some 1/4 yesterday and it did suck ,im not looking forward to cutting the plates for the frame  ........ok yes i am :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 19 2008, 06:34 AM~11908371
> *:biggrin: damn i was cutting some 1/4 yesterday and it did suck ,im not looking forward to cutting the plates for the frame  ........ok yes i am :biggrin:
> *


Definitely a lot slower process than the 3/16"....but at least that is over and done with.....now it is on to bending it!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 19 2008, 12:35 PM~11909826
> *Definitely a lot slower process than the 3/16"....but at least that is over and done with.....now it is on to bending it!
> *


Its all gonna be on by the next time you come up.

well, some of it will . . .


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 21 2008, 03:29 PM~11932114
> *Its all gonna be on by the next time you come up.
> 
> well, some of it will . . .
> *


Yeah...I planned on torching the last of it out....well at least what we have patterns for! Then it is on to grinding down some more welds! :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

I'LL HAVE SOME GRINDING FOR YOU TO DO IN A WEEK OR SO...U DOWN?? :biggrin: LET'Z HOOK UP WITH THAT CHROME THIS WEEKEND IF YOU ARE AROUND.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 28 2008, 07:06 PM~11999708
> *I'LL HAVE SOME GRINDING FOR YOU TO DO IN A WEEK OR SO...U DOWN?? :biggrin:  LET'Z HOOK UP WITH THAT CHROME THIS WEEKEND IF YOU ARE AROUND.
> *



Lol....more grinding...sounds like fun! 

Yeah I am back in MN tomorrow....so either Friday night, or Sunday works for me. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 29 2008, 08:07 AM~12003226
> *Lol....more grinding...sounds like fun!
> 
> Yeah I am back in MN tomorrow....so either Friday night, or Sunday works for me.  :biggrin:
> *










build the damn car already :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 07:11 AM~12003865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

It is a work in progress....always something! :biggrin: Always deciding to do more to it....but the frame is getting there. Sooner than later we will be done with grinding and onto sanding the frame! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 29 2008, 09:06 AM~12004774
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


Thanks....how's the rag coming?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

smart Idea about the jigs


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2008, 01:25 PM~12007189
> *smart Idea about the jigs
> *


Not my idea.....but they came out nice. Will definitely be nice to pull out for future use. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Let's go dippin' through the skreetz


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 29 2008, 05:18 PM~12007637
> *Not my idea.....but they came out nice. Will definitely be nice to pull out for future use.  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 30 2008, 06:00 AM~12013453
> *Let's go dippin' through the skreetz
> *


Sure...we can put your Z's on the pearl and dip! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

A little something to dress up the boring 3.8:
:biggrin: 




























Thanks again Biz! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I dont see them the pics are small.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I can see but some better pics would be cool, and how cheap?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hold up you got a 3.8 V6 in there.....are the mounts for that motor?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2008, 06:42 AM~12088325
> *hold up you got a 3.8 V6 in there.....are the mounts for that motor?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2008, 09:44 AM~12088336
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I got a V8 I dont think they use the same mounts


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2008, 06:45 AM~12088339
> *I got a V8 I dont think they use the same mounts
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2008, 09:45 AM~12088339
> *I got a V8 I dont think they use the same mounts
> *


ttt for chromin out the v6 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 06:49 AM~12088356
> *ttt for chromin out the v6 :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. Your cutty is coming along nicely too! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2008, 06:50 AM~12088361
> *Thanks. Your cutty is coming along nicely too!  :biggrin:
> *


I NEED THAT CHROME


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 7 2008, 07:21 AM~12088485
> *I NEED THAT CHROME
> *


I don't think that chrome would fit on the rag! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Currently working on getting a chrome water pump, fan, oil pan, air cleaner, alternaotr, water neck, and flexible hose still to finish the engine bay off. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2008, 07:24 AM~12088501
> *I don't think that chrome would fit on the rag!  :biggrin:
> *


NOT FOR THE RAG

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2008, 09:50 AM~12088361
> *Thanks. Your cutty is coming along nicely too!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thank you homie!


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

frame pics .... please


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Nov 7 2008, 10:00 AM~12089669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully this weekend. Some things have come up, so we'll see. But current plans are to put in work more on the frame this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Nov 7 2008, 12:15 PM~12090323
> *frame pics .... please
> *



Ive got some on my camera, but really nothing interesting yet.  

Just random chunks of metal gettin welded on here and there :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 7 2008, 07:31 PM~12094529
> *Ive got some on my camera, but really nothing interesting yet.
> 
> Just random chunks of metal gettin welded on here and there  :cheesy:
> *


We are holding out pics until el mero updates with some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

i got some exculsives pics...... mostly repairs on the frame ...... but almost done ... come take pics help a brotha out :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Nov 10 2008, 08:33 AM~12111542
> *i got some exculsives pics...... mostly repairs on the frame  ...... but almost done ... come take pics help a brotha out :biggrin:
> *


Lol...I hear ya....we got a couple extra grinders in need of some bodies to use them as well! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

PICS PLEASE :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 10 2008, 10:24 AM~12112355
> *PICS PLEASE :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I wish there was something worth taking a pic of. Got some more of the patterns torched out and ground this weekend...but a not so hot weekend worth of work. Ran out of oxy/acetalyne and Chaddyb's compressor took a crap....so minimal progress.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 10 2008, 10:42 AM~12112551
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I wish there was something worth taking a pic of. Got some more of the patterns torched out and ground this weekend...but a not so hot weekend worth of work. Ran out of oxy/acetalyne and Chaddyb's compressor took a crap....so minimal progress.
> *



J/K PLAYA
I HEAR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 10 2008, 10:50 AM~12112618
> *J/K PLAYA
> I HEAR YOU  :biggrin:
> *


Soon enough. Frame is coming along nicely, but still no where near done!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I know it is still a 3.8...but finally found some chrome for it today locally! 

:biggrin: 

Chrome Water Neck










Chrome Hose










Chrome Fan










Chrome Alternator










:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 11 2008, 02:29 PM~12124432
> *Well, I know it is still a 3.8...but finally found some chrome for it today locally!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 i see your stacking up the chrome huh?!> :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 11 2008, 03:13 PM~12127084
> *:0 i see your stacking up the chrome huh?!> :biggrin:
> *


Pretty much all it is at this time...a stack of it! :biggrin: 

But frame work will continue this weekend! Hopefully if all goes well I can finally be done torching/grinding out patterns! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Nov 12 2008, 08:28 AM~12133973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. You build is looking good too! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> Get to work! :biggrin:
> :no:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 11 2008, 11:29 AM~12124432
> *Well, I know it is still a 3.8...but finally found some chrome for it today locally!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

On the second sheet of steel :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

geoff puttin in work . . .


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Who let this guy have a grinder :uh:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 16 2008, 08:01 PM~12174171
> *Who let this guy have a grinder  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...






better yet.....what part of the garage is that, I've never seen it before


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 16 2008, 08:01 PM~12174171
> *Who let this guy have a grinder  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Keep this guy around, he's smiling while grinding, that's rare!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 16 2008, 07:01 PM~12174171
> *Who let this guy have a grinder  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE YOU 
AND BIZ DID THE SAME
THING ALL WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 17 2008, 04:12 PM~12182367
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU
> AND BIZ DID THE SAME
> THING ALL WEEKEND :biggrin:
> ...



That was a few weekends ago, I just stupervised this weekend.


and worked on some bike parts . . .


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 17 2008, 09:29 AM~12178808
> *better yet.....what part of the garage is that, I've never seen it before
> *



the clean parth thats why you've never seen it before . . .


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 17 2008, 04:01 PM~12182941
> *That was a few weekends ago, I just stupervised this weekend.
> and worked on some bike parts . . .
> *


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

wait you guys are crackers?


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 17 2008, 05:36 PM~12183245
> *wait you guys are crackers?
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT the pic gave me away


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 17 2008, 04:01 PM~12182948
> *the clean parth thats why you've never seen it before . . .
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Have I ever seen that part?? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 17 2008, 03:12 PM~12182367
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU
> AND BIZ DID THE SAME
> THING ALL WEEKEND :biggrin:
> ...


Looks like I need to get Biz up to the branch to put in work on my arms! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 18 2008, 01:47 PM~12190582
> *Looks like I need to get Biz up to the branch to put in work on my arms!  :biggrin:
> *


and go turn them cans in to help pay for tha chrome :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 10:52 AM~12190630
> *and go turn them cans in to help pay for tha chrome :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

And those fools talk about all the Corona they drink.....I think it is a front for how much Coke they are downing! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 18 2008, 03:48 PM~12192805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> And those fools talk about all the Corona they drink.....I think it is a front for how much Coke they are downing!  :biggrin:
> *



I see some milwaukees best in the pic too :ugh:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 17 2008, 05:36 PM~12183245
> *wait you guys are crackers?
> :0  :biggrin:
> *





we pay them, they let us touch the power tools for a minute


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Some more progress this weekend:

Finished mocking up/tweaking the 1/4" for the inside/top fo the frame rails:



















Finished frame rails...all welded up, just needs grinding (note our interesting modification for the body mounts):










We got both trailing arms reinforcements fully welded on, just needs grinding now:










More work on the spring pockets...here is the 1/4" inside the pocket, and 3/16" on the bottom of the pocket:










And we got the bottom of the pockets/frame all reinforced as well:










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE YOUR ETTING SOMEWHERE....KEEP IT UP BRO


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ADD THIS "G" TO THE FIFTH WORD UP THERE^^^


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 08:41 AM~12241489
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE YOUR ETTING SOMEWHERE....KEEP IT UP BRO
> *


Thanks. Progress is definitely slow and steady. I started this project with the goal of a very reliable set-up....and we are taking every little step possible to ensure it! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I modified the bottom of the center sections by cutting a small piece off, to make it easier to square it all off. . .


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Welded plates at all four corners where the "C" meets the box part of the frame, this will help tie everything together later . . .


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

looking good


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

We originally took a piece of 8 x 6 tubing and cut it at the corners diagonally, and used half for the outside and bottom at the same time, essentially it took the place of a piece of L channel, But since it was tubing I used, it had a nice rounded corner, instead of a sharp square one like L channel has. 

I saved the other half of the tubing we didnt use, and we trimmed it up and used it on the inside


inside edge DS


















outside DS









Pass side









DS again


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

behind the centers sect . . .


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

So that is what my frame looks like...not used to the high definition pics! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 25 2008, 09:12 AM~12251783
> *So that is what my frame looks like...not used to the high definition pics!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WHATS UP GUYS,LOOKING GOOD.....ILL BE STARTING MY FRAME THIS COMING WEEKEND HOPEFULLY hno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 25 2008, 06:29 AM~12251821
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WHATS UP GUYS,LOOKING GOOD.....ILL BE STARTING MY FRAME THIS COMING WEEKEND HOPEFULLY hno:
> *


Thanks. I will definitely keep an eye out for your build! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well we got a little more progress done this weekend. Still working on plating top side of the spring pockets up front so we can fab up some a arm mounts....while I worked on that Chaddyb worked on the rear spring pockets. 

Pics from this weekend:



















Doesn't look like much, but an idea of what the big picture will look like in the end! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

DO WERK!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 1 2008, 06:49 AM~12300386
> *DO WERK!!
> *


Still waiting on you to make an appearance and help! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 1 2008, 10:10 AM~12300459
> *Still waiting on you to make an appearance and help!  :biggrin:
> *


oghhhhh I heard that :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 07:12 AM~12300466
> *oghhhhh I heard that :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: (1 LO keeps playing the lazy card!) :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD PEOPLES


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 1 2008, 08:14 AM~12300723
> *LOOKS GOOD PEOPLES
> *


Thanks. Your rag is coming along nicely as well! 


Finally my search is over.....ordered my chrome oil pan this morning as well! :biggrin: 

http://www.cfrperformance.com/SearchResult...p?Search=231+V6


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 1 2008, 08:34 AM~12300823
> *Thanks. Your rag is coming along nicely as well!
> Finally my search is over.....ordered my chrome oil pan this morning as well!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THANKS ON THE PROPS.....
NOT A BAD PRICE ON THAT OIL PAN


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 1 2008, 08:39 AM~12300850
> *THANKS ON THE PROPS.....
> NOT A BAD PRICE ON THAT OIL PAN
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I was shocked I finally found one.....but can't beat the price either. The one I ordered from Jegs was $80......but turned out they didn't even stock it anymore anyways! :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 1 2008, 08:45 AM~12300603
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: (1 LO keeps playing the lazy card!)  :biggrin:
> *


LOL......I been doing the one-day-a-week boogie on my own crap!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 1 2008, 09:06 AM~12300993
> *LOL......I been doing the one-day-a-week boogie on my own crap!!
> *


I hear you and second that motion!  I would love to put in work more during the week and such, but the 45 minute journey to North Branch to work on it inhibits it a little. But I'd rather take my time and make it reliable anyways! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 1 2008, 07:19 AM~12300311
> *Well we got a little more progress done this weekend. Still working on plating top side of the spring pockets up front so we can fab up some a arm mounts....while I worked on that Chaddyb worked on the rear spring pockets.
> 
> Pics from this weekend:
> ...



You make it sound so simple. 

Wheres the pics of all the crap we broke, and gasses we ran out of?

And lets not forget freein up the adjustables :uh:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 1 2008, 10:16 AM~12301034
> *I hear you and second that motion!   I would love to put in work more during the week and such, but the 45 minute journey to North Branch to work on it inhibits it a little. But I'd rather take my time and make it reliable anyways!  :biggrin:
> *



How does that make your vagina feel ?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Dec 1 2008, 04:06 PM~12304353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like it is full of sand!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 1 2008, 10:16 AM~12301034
> *I hear you and second that motion!   I would love to put in work more during the week and such, but the 45 minute journey to North Branch to work on it inhibits it a little. But I'd rather take my time and make it reliable anyways!  :biggrin:
> *


You're making nice progress


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 2 2008, 06:24 AM~12310449
> *You're making nice progress
> *


Thanks...it is slow and steady! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 2 2008, 10:02 AM~12311703
> *
> *


I am no baller like you.....gotta take my time! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 2 2008, 10:23 AM~12311929
> *I am no baller like you.....gotta take my time!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Nov 25 2008, 07:12 AM~12251783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same problem.........


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 2 2008, 07:17 AM~12310426
> *I try not to remind myself of all those things....makes me want to break stuff!  :biggrin:
> Like it is full of sand!
> *



booooo sandy vagina.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out+Dec 2 2008, 03:17 PM~12314589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoooray Beer! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 3 2008, 07:34 AM~12321908
> *On the uppers? Didn't you get them from PH? The PH upper adjustables I have were zinc coated so no rust, but the BMH lowers were not fun to break!
> Hoooray Beer!  :biggrin:
> *


no got them from bm


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Dec 3 2008, 04:16 PM~12325814
> *no got them from bm
> *


hmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out+Dec 3 2008, 03:16 PM~12325814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plot thickens!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ttt for pics


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Dec 4 2008, 07:52 AM~12332746
> *ttt for pics
> *


Every weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 4 2008, 07:25 AM~12332361
> *Oh yeah, that is right...forgot about that. How bad yours seize up? Took us about 2 hours to fully break all 4 lock nuts!
> The plot thickens!
> *


bout a hour or so


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Dec 4 2008, 02:11 PM~12335928
> *bout a hour or so
> *


Ah yes good times isn't it? Can't get pissed at it either or you will mess up the chrome! :angry:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Ahh baby steps in progress . . .


Now that geoff got the top of the spring perches all plated, it was time to get the upper mounts welded on . . .


First we bolted our jigs back up . . .


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Then we bolted up the new mounts to the jig, and got em ready to weld in place . . .


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

And ta-da! welded in place.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Good fun right there.....and to add to the thrilling weekend we also got these pain in the posterior pieces welded into place:



















Those were a treat!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Another addition to the parts collection...to hell with gripping the grain! 

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 16 2008, 07:17 AM~12443652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good fun to come with the 1/4" around the crossmember, but it is coming along nicely. Still stacking up parts...and right now we are focusing on the rear. No C-channel for me! :biggrin:


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

is the angle you used for the inside on the top to inside,or the bottom to the inside,doing friends frame and started on bottom already


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Dec 16 2008, 08:21 AM~12443926
> *is the angle you used for the inside on the top to inside,or the bottom to the inside,doing friends frame and started on bottom already
> *


Are you referring to the frame rails? If so we used box tubing and cut it lengthwise and used that for all sides of the frame rail.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 16 2008, 06:17 AM~12443486
> *Another addition to the parts collection...to hell with gripping the grain!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



NICE..........................


BUT THAT SHITS GOING TO GET HOT
WHEN IT SITS IN THE SUN


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 16 2008, 09:54 AM~12444536
> *NICE..........................
> BUT THAT SHITS GOING TO GET HOT
> WHEN IT SITS IN THE SUN
> *


Got that covered. bought a skin for it....although permanently melting my finger prints to it would be fun too.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Dec 7 2008, 08:36 PM~12363674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 16 2008, 11:02 AM~12445167
> *THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD.
> :0 NICE
> *


Thanks. Definitely slow going.....but worth it in the end. :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Dec 16 2008, 09:21 AM~12443926
> *is the angle you used for the inside on the top to inside,or the bottom to the inside,doing friends frame and started on bottom already
> *



top to inside


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Dec 16 2008, 11:41 PM~12452565
> *ttt
> *


How goes progress on the regal?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 17 2008, 06:31 AM~12453439
> *How goes progress on the regal?
> *




Not much at all .... It took forever until they got out to drill some holes for the rack mount tubing & they aint been out since........ Bullshit but,, Not much we can do with them in school & all





We put the body on the frame & I think its gonna sit like that until spring because its been -30 below out here at night & shit/ Way too cold to paint in so ,, we will pla it week by week i guess............


The plan i guess is to finish blasting my truck frame & get that in the garage & when the time / temp is good - We will paint the belly & the frame of the truck ..... IDK


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Dec 17 2008, 10:48 PM~12461393
> *Not much at all .... It took forever until they got out to drill some holes for the rack mount tubing & they aint been out since........ Bullshit but,, Not much we can do with them in school & all
> We put the body on the frame & I think its gonna sit like that until spring because its been -30 below out here at night & shit/ Way too cold to paint in so ,, we will pla it week by week i guess............
> The plan i guess is to finish blasting my truck frame & get that in the garage & when the time / temp is good - We will paint the belly & the frame of the truck ..... IDK
> *



Got to love body work in the winter around here.

I been draggin my freezable crap in and out of the shop when I work. :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 18 2008, 11:26 PM~12470410
> *Got to love body work in the winter around here.
> 
> I been draggin my freezable crap in and out of the shop when I work.  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 18 2008, 08:26 PM~12470410
> *Got to love body work in the winter around here.
> 
> I been draggin my freezable crap in and out of the shop when I work.  :uh:
> *


Now who needs to clean out their vag?? :biggrin: 

Well, with the holidays naturally things slow down a little as far as progress goes...but still stacking up parts, and searching for an early 80's seville center consol like this:




If anyone has one let me know! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 19 2008, 11:11 AM~12475021
> *Now who needs to clean out their vag??  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



Keep it up, and I'll leave all YOUR paint out there :0 


You can afford more anyways :biggrin:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

I thought this thing would of been done when I got back....wtf


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Dec 21 2008, 08:41 AM~12488744
> *I thought this thing would of been done when I got back....wtf
> *


almost . . .


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

good come finish mine


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD MAN IN THE PROCESS OF DOING MY FRAME ALSO KEEPS THE MOTIVATION HAPPINEN!! KEEP THE PICS COMING, :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok...well over the holidays not a whole lot of work went down....but some more to add to the parts collection:

Billet Window Cranks:









Billet Shifter, turn signal, hazard switch, and column adjuster:


















Chrome exhaust Manifolds/heatshields:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Also had my old man machine these:



















Custom machined and red anodized gas/brake line clamps for the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

that chrome on the manifolds looks pretty good,I HATE CHEAP CHROME!! :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

is this thing done yet? :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 5 2009, 10:47 PM~12615858
> *is this thing done yet?  :uh:
> *


not with these slackers on the job :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 5 2009, 09:04 PM~12616073
> *not with these slackers on the job  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *



Maybe I should quit cancelling annual sat. work.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 16 2008, 11:16 AM~12445304
> *Thanks. Definitely slow going.....but worth it in the end.  :biggrin:
> *


  :yes: keep up the good work


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 5 2009, 02:35 PM~12612590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am still waiting on the "magical elves" to put in work while it sits. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jan 5 2009, 08:26 PM~12616397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....yours is coming along nicely as well!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 17 2008, 06:31 AM~12453439
> *How goes progress on the regal?
> *




No progress at all ..... Its on hold until we get things out of the way ... 


Were looking to get some interior done over the winter here ..... 




I got too many Irons in the fire & i cant seem to make the fire any bigger so ,,,, We will jsut have to play it day by day


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 6 2009, 11:52 PM~12629763
> *No progress at all ..... Its on hold until we get things out of the way ...
> Were looking to get some interior done over the winter here .....
> I got too many Irons in the fire & i cant seem to make the fire any bigger so ,,,, We will jsut have to play it day by day
> *


I hear ya....seems like it is always something! :biggrin: 

On another note my search is over! On its way in the next week or so! :biggrin: 


















Leather still looks good









has all the storage containers clean with no cracks, coin holder,
locking mechanism works perfect, 










still has factory inspection sticker, also has the wire harness for the light and all


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

looking bad ass


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 7 2009, 01:38 PM~12633799
> *looking bad ass
> *


Thanks. Progress is slow......but hopefully worth it in the end. Pretty much still stacking up parts, and working on the frame.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 7 2009, 04:47 PM~12633883
> *Thanks. Progress is slow......but hopefully worth it in the end. Pretty much still stacking up parts, and working on the frame.
> *


i feel that moving slow shit!!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

me too... my engine build is taking long and more money than I expected


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 7 2009, 06:02 PM~12634748
> *me too... my engine build is taking long and more money than I expected
> *


it alllllways does :thumbsdown:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 7 2009, 04:09 PM~12634822
> *it alllllways does :thumbsdown:
> *


x 12165416151


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 7 2009, 02:13 PM~12634213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just need less projects!  :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 8 2009, 07:26 AM~12641218
> *You just need less projects!    :biggrin:
> *




x12342762432675326753


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 7 2009, 06:26 AM~12630723
> *I hear ya....seems like it is always something!  :biggrin:
> 
> On another note my search is over! On its way in the next week or so!  :biggrin:
> ...


middle condleser :thumbsdown: :biggrin: other then that looking good


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 8 2009, 06:26 AM~12641218
> *Seems like come winter it makes motivation a little slower too, hard to motivate when it is -20 out! Lol.
> 
> *


 u got that right ... just filled up my hundred pounder no excuses now . have to get my ass in there :biggrin:. will see. :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jan 8 2009, 04:57 PM~12645474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.....sounds like motivation to me!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jan 8 2009, 06:31 PM~12645738
> *middle  condleser :thumbsdown:  :biggrin: other then that looking good
> *



hater :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well a couple more parts for the collection!

Billet Steering wheel adapter:


















Leather half wrap for the steering wheel:










Billet Rear View Mirror:










And some custom floor mats:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 06:34 AM~12700007
> *Well a couple more parts for the collection!
> 
> Billet Steering wheel adapter:
> ...



WHEN I GROW UP
IM GOING TO BE JUST 
LIKE YOU................
YOUR MY HERO :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 14 2009, 08:39 AM~12700687
> *WHEN I GROW UP
> IM GOING TO BE JUST
> LIKE YOU................
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

You must have me mistaken with Biz! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jan 14 2009, 06:34 AM~12700007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 14 2009, 09:35 AM~12701034
> *just pilling them up
> *


Slowly......one or two things at a time over time is easier than all at once! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 09:51 AM~12701152
> *Slowly......one or two things at a time over time is easier than all at once!  :biggrin:
> *


i hear u . it seems like it dont hurt as much. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 14 2009, 09:58 AM~12701212
> *i hear u . it seems like it dont hurt as much. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Although in the long run I think it costs more this way because you either do more...or pay more for shipping on things! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 10:11 AM~12701335
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Although in the long run I think it costs more this way because you either do more...or pay more for shipping on things!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 08:42 AM~12700715
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You must have me mistaken with Biz!  :biggrin:
> *


*WHO THIS GUY?*

hno:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 9 2009, 07:32 AM~12651186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Should hopefully look something like this when all is said and done!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :banghead:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 06:34 AM~12700007
> *Well a couple more parts for the collection!
> 
> Billet Steering wheel adapter:
> ...


nice mats


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Jan 14 2009, 04:53 PM~12704857
> *nice mats
> *


Thanks! They came out pretty nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 14 2009, 01:50 PM~12703128
> *WHO THIS GUY?
> 
> hno:
> *


The man, the myth, the legend! :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 15 2009, 09:42 AM~12711196
> *The man, the myth, the legend!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS SORTA ****,WHO IS IT? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 15 2009, 06:57 AM~12711256
> *LOOKS SORTA ****,WHO IS IT? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Chief long money! :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 15 2009, 07:57 AM~12711256
> *LOOKS SORTA ****,WHO IS IT? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



SOME SHORT MEXICAN WITH A BUNCH OF RUST BUCKETS ON DIRTY CHINAS. :biggrin: I MET THE GUY ONCE.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 15 2009, 07:08 AM~12711307
> *SOME SHORT MEXICAN WITH A BUNCH OF RUST BUCKETS ON DIRTY CHINAS.  :biggrin:  I MET THE GUY ONCE.
> *


That about sums him up!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 15 2009, 10:20 AM~12711378
> *That about sums him up!
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

IS IT DONE YET?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 15 2009, 08:46 AM~12711851
> *IS IT DONE YET?
> *


nah....it is only a g body, so I decided to pack it up and call it quits.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 15 2009, 08:08 AM~12711307
> *SOME SHORT MEXICAN WITH A BUNCH OF RUST BUCKETS ON DIRTY CHINAS.  :biggrin:  I MET THE GUY ONCE.
> *


I think that guy needs to step up his game for the 09 :0 


:cheesy:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 15 2009, 10:28 AM~12712169
> *nah....it is only a g body, so I decided to pack it up and call it quits.
> *



Finally comin to your senses. :uh:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 15 2009, 09:28 AM~12712169
> *nah....it is only a g body, so I decided to pack it up and call it quits.
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 15 2009, 04:30 PM~12715738
> *I think that guy needs to step up his game for the 09  :0
> :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:

Another delivery last night....my center consol finally arrived. Should go nicely with the caddy pillow top style interior I plan on doing! 

:biggrin: 





































(definitely cleaner than anything I think I would have found in the yards locally!)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 14 2009, 04:50 PM~12703128
> *WHO THIS GUY?
> 
> hno:
> *


forget about the dude.... who is the girl on the left :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

man looking good on that Regal :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 16 2009, 08:52 AM~12722025
> *man looking good on that Regal :biggrin:
> *


Thanks...it is a slow process.....but doing things right the first time, and making sure everything is reliable! :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 16 2009, 06:07 AM~12721271
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> 
> Another delivery last night....my center consol finally arrived. Should go nicely with the caddy pillow top style interior I plan on doing!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 16 2009, 12:09 PM~12722199
> *Thanks...it is a slow process.....but doing things right the first time, and making sure everything is reliable!  :biggrin:
> *


that console look as if it will be too high because of the tranny hump, are you going to cut it down?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 05:29 AM~12731093
> *that console look as if it will be too high because of the tranny hump, are you going to cut it down?
> *


Got to see how it sits when I get around to doing the interior...but yeah....potentially will cut it down if it needs it. :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

just pilling up all the accessories .


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 02:52 PM~12733966
> *just pilling up all the accessories .
> *


Lol....slowly...very slowly! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 19 2009, 06:25 AM~12747207
> *Lol....slowly...very slowly!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2009, 10:59 AM~12732074
> *Got to see how it sits when I get around to doing the interior...but yeah....potentially will cut it down if it needs it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jan 19 2009, 11:24 PM~12756763
> *:no:
> *


The master of it says no trimming needed on the center counsol! :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

bump


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 20 2009, 08:27 AM~12758585
> *TTT
> *


Can't wait to see you guys out in North Branch to help out on the pearl this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 20 2009, 08:29 AM~12758599
> *Can't wait to see you guys out in North Branch to help out on the pearl this weekend!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :werd:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 20 2009, 11:35 AM~12760444
> *:uh:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Had to try!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 20 2009, 11:52 AM~12760627
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Had to try!
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 19 2009, 06:25 AM~12747207
> *Lol....slowly...very slowly!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 20 2009, 04:05 PM~12761307
> *:biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 20 2009, 09:29 AM~12758599
> *Can't wait to see you guys out in North Branch to help out on the pearl this weekend!  :biggrin:
> *



Fuck that I'm not coming!


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 16 2009, 12:09 PM~12722199
> *Thanks...it is a slow process.....but doing things right the first time, and making sure everything is reliable!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

this is gonna be a really nice car when done wat color is the body gonna be


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jan 20 2009, 07:34 PM~12765036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....tentatively the body is going to be two toned HOK black pearl and Orion silver with patterns on the silver. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jan 21 2009, 01:37 AM~12767429
> *this is gonna be a really nice car when done wat color is the body gonna be
> *


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 20 2009, 07:21 AM~12757963
> *The master of it says no trimming needed on the center counsol!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jan 23 2009, 01:24 AM~12790040
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well we should be getting back on the frame this weekend....so hopefully some progress takes place! :biggrin: 

Another addition to the parts pile though....HID bulb/light housing


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 23 2009, 11:14 AM~12790932
> *Well we should be getting back on the frame this weekend....so hopefully some progress takes place!  :biggrin:
> 
> Another addition to the parts pile though....HID bulb/light housing
> ...


i got those too,just mine are tinted....i havent decided if i like the tinted ones yet


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 23 2009, 08:38 AM~12791106
> *i got those too,just mine are tinted....i havent decided if i like the tinted ones yet
> *


I like em...and they have a blue parking light on them, much better than the yellow tinted factory ones! :biggrin: Doubt there will be a ton of night driving...but good to know I will be able to see! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 23 2009, 11:39 AM~12791114
> *I like em...and they have a blue parking light on them, much better than the yellow tinted factory ones!  :biggrin: Doubt there will be a ton of night driving...but good to know I will be able to see!  :biggrin:
> *


the ones i got are blacked out.......i dig the look of hid though :thumbsup: 










i got your message and now is just not a good time for me,thanx for letting me know though :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 23 2009, 09:08 AM~12791345
> *the ones i got are blacked out.......i dig the look of hid though :thumbsup:
> i got your message and now is just not a good time for me,thanx for letting me know though :biggrin:
> *


Yeah no problem....if you win the lottery or something just let me know! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 23 2009, 09:35 AM~12791538
> *Yeah no problem....if you win the lottery or something just let me know!  :biggrin:
> *


i will let u know :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 24 2009, 02:20 PM~12802981
> *i will let u know :biggrin:
> *



Lol...it's a deal! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 25 2009, 08:10 AM~12807902
> *Lol...it's a deal!  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 25 2009, 12:53 PM~12808378
> *:ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Amp for sale:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454983

Subs for sale:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454982

Chrome A Arms for sale:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454981

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

how come you getting rid of your parts bro?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 26 2009, 09:28 PM~12824018
> *how come you getting rid of your parts bro?
> *


On to bigger and better! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 27 2009, 07:15 AM~12826893
> *On to bigger and better!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 27 2009, 06:36 AM~12826970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I wish! :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

juz rollin thru today :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 27 2009, 06:36 AM~12826970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 27 2009, 07:36 AM~12826970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Its true. This is a rital every saturday before we start work.


gotta make it rain!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 27 2009, 03:59 PM~12831830
> *Its true. This is a rital every saturday before we start work.
> gotta make it rain!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah...and you should see chaddyb fighting for the ones! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2009, 09:23 AM~12834808
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah...and you should see kakalak stripping for the ones!  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 07:35 AM~12835030
> *  :biggrin:
> *


It is no fun making it rain when it is -20 outside and everyone is wearing layers! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2009, 10:36 AM~12835039
> *It is no fun making it rain when it is -20 outside and everyone is wearing layers!  :biggrin:
> *


that shit would actually be really funny to see......imagine icy floors and grown men dressed in snowsuits and scarves fallin on their backs and cant get up like the little kid in the chrismas story


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 10:47 AM~12835086
> *that shit would actually be really funny to see......imagine icy floors and grown men dressed in snowsuits and scarves fallin on their backs and cant get up like the little kid in the chrismas story
> *


that would be funny :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 07:47 AM~12835086
> *that shit would actually be really funny to see......imagine icy floors and grown men dressed in snowsuits and scarves fallin on their backs and cant get up like the little kid in the chrismas story
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Funny to see the pics...pretty sure I would want nothing to do with actually taking part in it!  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 26 2009, 09:31 AM~12816415
> *Amp for sale:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454983
> 
> ...


450 for the arms is a good deal.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 08:39 AM~12835364
> *450 for the arms is a good deal.
> *


PM me!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2009, 11:40 AM~12835370
> *PM me!
> *


replied  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 08:45 AM~12835413
> *replied   :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

IS IT DONE YET?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 28 2009, 10:14 AM~12836257
> *IS IT DONE YET?
> *


Yup...yesterday! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2009, 01:27 PM~12836387
> *Yup...yesterday!  :biggrin:
> *


thats funny my car was too :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 10:45 AM~12836586
> *thats funny my car was too :biggrin:
> *


Very nice! :biggrin: 

I already sold it too! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Jan 28 2009, 10:14 AM~12836257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pictures or it didn't happen. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jan 28 2009, 01:27 PM~12836387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  you both beat me


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 05:24 PM~12840593
> * you both beat me
> *


You can buy KAKALAK's! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 29 2009, 09:23 AM~12846474
> *You can buy KAKALAK's!  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: i have taste,thanks though :biggrin: 







































j/k kaka :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 29 2009, 06:29 AM~12846486
> *:scrutinize: i have taste,thanks though :biggrin:
> j/k kaka :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ah yes.......them be fighten' words! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: HAHA I GOT THAT FUCKER GOOOD


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

stop playing aroung and get to work on those rides i need picz j/k ridez lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I just went out to my garage, and this things still there! WTF I thought it was done yesterday :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 29 2009, 04:37 PM~12851767
> *I just went out to my garage, and this things still there! WTF I thought it was done yesterday  :uh:
> *


Oh yeah...you didn't get the memo...we started another one! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 30 2009, 06:18 AM~12856983
> *Oh yeah...you didn't get the memo...we started another one!  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH YEAH............
STOP! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 30 2009, 12:42 PM~12859213
> *YEAH YEAH............
> STOP! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Your talking about your rag right! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 30 2009, 12:45 PM~12859227
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Your talking about your rag right!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 30 2009, 12:47 PM~12859241
> *:yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:  

I hear ya.....we have been hitting snag after snag!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Finally, after one setback after another, were starting to move in a foward direction.

for a few weeks, weve been working on the rear spring pocket area. I wanted to do more than just slapping a piece of channel in there, and calling it a day. We rebuilt the WHOLE thing out of tubing. I want the whole thing to be strong, so there is never any problems.

Here is the start of it. We got the drop mounts in, and that whole piece welded together. The bar above it will be the start of where the spring pockets will welded onto . . .


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Here are the pockets that I fabbed up . . .


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Here they are welded on, with reinforcements front and back, to make sure these pockets are nice and strong . . .










Back reinforcement









front reinforcement









underside . . . 


















finished product back . . . 









and front









We just need to weld in a couple pieces to tie the upper and lower tubes together for strength, and a couple other small things, then that phase is done. 

This was ALOT of extra work, and time, but I think it was worth it in the end. This should be strong as hell, and he should never have any problems with it.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah that looks good and strong :thumbsup: 

just a little curious why you didnt relocate the upper mounts down to the frame instead of using drop mounts.....im not knocking it just wondering :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 1 2009, 05:23 PM~12875743
> *yeah that looks good and strong :thumbsup:
> 
> just a little curious why you didnt relocate the upper mounts down to the frame instead of using drop mounts.....im not knocking it just wondering :biggrin:
> *



He just wanted a few inch drop, nothing real radical. He had bought some pre fabbed "bolt on" ones from someone on here, thats why we used those. In retrospect, I woulda just fabbed up some from scratch. Either way, we got it to work. I think this gave him like a 3 inch drop . . .


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 1 2009, 08:18 PM~12876060
> *He just wanted a few inch drop, nothing real radical. He had bought some pre fabbed "bolt on" ones from someone on here, thats why we used those. In retrospect, I woulda just fabbed up some from scratch. Either way, we got it to work. I think this gave him like a 3 inch drop . . .
> *


 oh cool,i was just curious keep up the good work!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 1 2009, 05:18 PM~12876060
> *He just wanted a few inch drop, nothing real radical. He had bought some pre fabbed "bolt on" ones from someone on here, thats why we used those. In retrospect, I woulda just fabbed up some from scratch. Either way, we got it to work. I think this gave him like a 3 inch drop . . .
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 



> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 1 2009, 05:54 PM~12876224
> *oh cool,i was just curious keep up the good work!
> *


Thanks....it was a lot of extra work to go about it this way, but in the end I like this look way better than a c-channel...and it should be *strong*!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: That frame looks hella strong!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 2 2009, 06:27 AM~12880221
> *:thumbsup: That frame looks hella strong!
> *


Thanks. Still a work in progress.....but hopefully in the end it will be extremely strong and reliable! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

someone is spendin some dolla's :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 2 2009, 12:42 PM~12881105
> *Damn!!
> *


x2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 2 2009, 07:17 AM~12880374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were expecting you to come put in work! :biggrin: 

It is coming along nicely!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 2 2009, 08:17 AM~12880374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That guy who posted above me. 

If I had his money, Id throw mine away. :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 2 2009, 10:39 PM~12886687
> *That guy who posted above me.
> 
> If I had his money, Id throw mine away.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: whats happening fellas


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Feb 2 2009, 07:39 PM~12886687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's good? Hows progress besides slow due to the weather?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 2 2009, 10:39 PM~12886687
> *That guy who posted above me.
> 
> If I had his money, Id throw mine away.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well another productive weekend! Continued work on the rear end and buttoned that all up, as well as started wrapping up the belly! 

Well we began the morning hitting up the U-pull it yard and found these bad boys:










(We now know what it is like to live in Cali bc these arms were clean as all hell!)

On the way home it was a team effort to do this:










( :roflmao: Last minute directions from chaddyb, and slick roads put us in the ditch! Thankfully it was a quick easy fix...and then onto the real work!)

The final product on the rear end:










Looking at the rear end from the front of the frame:










Another shot from the rear of the frame:










And here is the work Chaddyb got done on the belly:










All done in 1/4" and no heat used yet...only the front left to wrap on the belly. 

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Solid work.........


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:nosad: women drivers :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 9 2009, 10:28 AM~12949121
> *Solid work.........
> *


x2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 9 2009, 07:21 AM~12949093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I hate the car....but can't complain with the gas mileage I get. Hated trading in my 00 towncar cartier, but well worth it for the amount of money I saved on gas.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 9 2009, 07:27 AM~12948941
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha :cheesy:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 9 2009, 07:27 AM~12948941
> *Well another productive weekend! Continued work on the rear end and buttoned that all up, as well as started wrapping up the belly!
> 
> Well we began the morning hitting up the U-pull it yard and found these bad boys:
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 9 2009, 04:41 PM~12953547
> *ha ha  :cheesy:
> *


No laughing co-pilot!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 10 2009, 09:13 AM~12960328
> *No laughing co-pilot!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

IS IT DONE YET?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 10 2009, 07:51 AM~12960627
> *IS IT DONE YET?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 

Maybe by cinco 2015


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 10 2009, 07:52 AM~12960631
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> Maybe by cinco 2015
> *


YOURS WILL BE OUT BEFORE MINE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 10 2009, 07:54 AM~12960640
> *YOURS WILL BE OUT BEFORE MINE :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

At least you got the malibu till then. I just have this:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

less layitlow more workie workie


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 10 2009, 07:56 AM~12960652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> At least you got the malibu till then. I just have this:
> ...



LET ME BARROW IT :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive+Feb 10 2009, 07:57 AM~12960658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm chroming it out! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 10 2009, 09:02 AM~12961043
> *It is easier to just talk about it.  :biggrin:
> I'm chroming it out!  :biggrin:
> *


FOR CINCO?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 10 2009, 12:22 PM~12962750
> *FOR CINCO?
> *


Yeah....figured if I brought something smaller to cinco Sandy woudl stop flipping out on us for stupid stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 10 2009, 07:57 AM~12960658
> *less layitlow more workie workie
> 
> *


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 10 2009, 02:48 PM~12962956
> *Yeah....figured if I brought something smaller to cinco Sandy woudl stop flipping out on us for stupid stuff!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 10 2009, 10:56 AM~12960652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> At least you got the malibu till then. I just have this:
> ...


you did have it, your girl posted it on ebay and right now Im the highest bidder :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2009, 03:28 PM~12974459
> *you did have it, your girl posted it on ebay and right now Im the highest bidder :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

do work


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 10 2009, 08:57 AM~12960658
> *less layitlow more workie workie*


Im too busy watching your copy of Step Brothers, over, and over, and over . . .


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 12 2009, 06:50 AM~12981343
> *Im too busy watching your copy of Step Brothers, over, and over, and over . . .
> 
> 
> *




fatal mistake.....


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 12 2009, 06:12 AM~12981387
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 10 2009, 10:57 AM~12960658
> *less layitlow more workie workie
> 
> *


 :angry: DONT YOU EVER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 12 2009, 07:12 AM~12981384
> *fatal mistake.....*


sucK it trabek


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 12 2009, 12:45 PM~12984209
> *sucK it trabek
> *


Give me a number....any number. Could be 1, 3 or 5....just any number!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well another productive weekend in the garage. Only took a couple pics....but the idea gets across! :biggrin: 

Chaddyb worked on finishing up the belly and plating the front of it with the last piece of 1/4"










All of it was done with the use of no heat. 


And while he did that I got to work on wrapping a set of a arms to get them done in time to make a shipment for chrome:

Extended 1 1/4"










and reinforcing the inside:










:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 16 2009, 07:32 AM~13015719
> *:0 :wow:
> *


All that is left on the frame now is custom making the engine mounts, and finishing up the back rails....then it is on to grinding.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 16 2009, 09:04 AM~13015805
> *All that is left on the frame now is custom making the engine mounts, and finishing up the back rails....then it is on to grinding.
> *



Should be done in no time :uh: 





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 16 2009, 09:22 AM~13016195
> *Should be done in no time  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh that is funny! :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

your gettin down on that frame homie.....check out my topik and let me kno what ya think.... :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 16 2009, 06:30 AM~13015574
> *"
> 
> 
> ...



way to go on putting that piece where the lower a arm goes . i wish i would of done that had a hell of a time putting my lowers on.... :angry:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 16 2009, 05:16 PM~13019420
> *way to go on putting that piece where the lower a arm goes . i wish i would of  done  that had a hell of a time putting my lowers on.... :angry:
> *



Ive been there before, thats why I did it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Feb 16 2009, 04:16 PM~13019420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you have!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey All new to this what did you do regarding the lower a arms,i dont want to f... up? thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 18 2009, 06:01 AM~13037306
> *Hey All new to this what did you do regarding the lower a arms,i dont want to f... up? thanks. :biggrin:
> *


In regards to the lower a arms those were wrapped....if you are talking about the frame chaddyb welded that tab you see in the picture in the spot where the arm goes so when your hitting the 1/4" with a hammer the opening where the a arm mounts doesn't close up. After your done wrapping the belly those tabs get taken back out. Hope that makes sense. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

shits lookin gooood :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Is this fucker done yet? :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Feb 18 2009, 07:56 AM~13037737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some guy keeps adding stuff to the "to-do" list....so it will never be done! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 18 2009, 08:16 AM~13037864
> *
> *


Get to wrok on that rag fool! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 18 2009, 06:27 AM~13037368
> *In regards to the lower a arms those were wrapped....if you are talking about the frame chaddyb welded that tab you see in the picture in the spot where the arm goes so when your hitting the 1/4" with a hammer the opening where the a arm mounts doesn't close up. After your done wrapping the belly those tabs get taken back out. Hope that makes sense.  :biggrin:
> *


makes sense know :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 18 2009, 05:06 PM~13042136
> *makes sense know  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Learning from mistakes! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 18 2009, 11:26 AM~13039422
> *Get to wrok on that rag fool!  :biggrin:
> *


I GAVE IT TO BUBBA


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 19 2009, 06:38 AM~13047850
> *I GAVE IT TO BUBBA
> *


    No Bueno!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 18 2009, 06:27 AM~13037368
> *In regards to the lower a arms those were wrapped....if you are talking about the frame chaddyb welded that tab you see in the picture in the spot where the arm goes so when your hitting the 1/4" with a hammer the opening where the a arm mounts doesn't close up. After your done wrapping the belly those tabs get taken back out. Hope that makes sense.  :biggrin:
> *


 Yes I understand ,good idea Thanks


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 10 2009, 07:57 AM~12960658
> *less layitlow more workie workie
> 
> *


HA HA Thats funny man, I hear you there man! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 19 2009, 03:49 PM~13052033
> *Yes I understand ,good idea Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well work continues on the a arms this weekend while chaddyb worked on the top of the rear frame rails. 

Got the outside of the a arms wrapped:



















And to ensure reliability I decided to do the inside of the arms as well!



















After the inside/outside of the a arms sides were wrapped I moved on to toching out the top plate, and cutting out the top of the arms:










Not a ton of progress.....but still moving forward! ;D


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

know ive heard of using jb weld but bubble gum?!......






































dont be mad im just f-ing wit ya :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 23 2009, 09:36 AM~13084759
> *know ive heard of using jb weld but bubble gum?!......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I am defintiely not a professional welder....and they are by no means perfect....but the camera phone doesn't help the situation! :biggrin: 

Not to mention that will all be ground nice and smooth! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 23 2009, 01:28 PM~13085238
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I am defintiely not a professional welder....and they are by no means perfect....but the camera phone doesn't help the situation!  :biggrin:
> ...


you tell him :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2009, 10:23 PM~13090725
> *you tell him :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 23 2009, 07:23 PM~13090725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 24 2009, 09:04 AM~13095179
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> I told you!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol.....but look who it is that agreed with ya :loco:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 24 2009, 07:24 AM~13095475
> *lol.....but look who it is that agreed with ya :loco:
> *


 :wow: hno: 

My bad! :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

arms look good homie :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 24 2009, 12:19 PM~13098017
> *arms look good homie  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. They are a work in progress for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 24 2009, 02:13 PM~13098896
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

IS IT DONE YET? :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 25 2009, 07:05 AM~13106273
> *IS IT DONE YET? :uh:
> *


I sold it to bubba! :biggrin: 

I do have a couple custom pieces in the works though.....such as this one:




(I know it is a bad pic...but gets the idea across!) :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 25 2009, 10:30 AM~13106398
> *I sold it to bubba!  :biggrin:
> 
> I do have a couple custom pieces in the works though.....such as this one:
> ...


 :thumbsup: its all the little things that make or break a car


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 25 2009, 08:15 AM~13106696
> *:thumbsup: its all the little things that make or break a car
> *


Agreed. I have a laundry list of things we are going to be doing the interior of the car...along with a couple touches on the outside...hopefully the grand outcome will be as I envision it! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 25 2009, 07:30 AM~13106398
> *I sold it to bubba!  :biggrin:
> 
> I do have a couple custom pieces in the works though.....such as this one:
> ...


MUST BE NICE :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 25 2009, 01:22 PM~13109284
> *MUST BE NICE :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: 

I got a lot of money since I sold it to Bubba! 

Must be nice to have the bu out already! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

hey homies,how much steel did you buy for the wrap....im gonna order a sheet of 1/4 for the back half and crossmember and 2 sheets 3/16 for the rest ,is this about right/?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 25 2009, 05:14 PM~13111240
> *hey homies,how much steel did you buy for the wrap....im gonna order a sheet of 1/4 for the back half and crossmember and 2 sheets 3/16 for the rest ,is this about right/?
> *


Yeah that should more than cover it. I bought 2 sheets of 3/16" and chaddyb had a small piece of 1/4" that was enough to wrap the belly and on top/bottom of the spring pocket along with a couple other small pieces here and there. 

If you can get the a piece of 8 x 6 x 1/4" wall rectangular tubing for the center section it cuts down some long welding, and cut down on the chance of distortion. Also the rectangular tubing has a nice radiused corner for a cleaner look.

I hope that helps! 

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 26 2009, 09:19 AM~13116492
> *Yeah that should more than cover it. I bought 2 sheets of 3/16" and chaddyb had a small piece of 1/4" that was enough to wrap the belly and on top/bottom of the spring pocket along with a couple other small pieces here and there.
> 
> If you can get the a piece of 8 x 6 x 1/4" wall rectangular tubing for the center section it cuts down some long welding, and cut down on the chance of distortion. Also the rectangular tubing has a nice radiused corner for a cleaner look.
> ...


im gonna get 4 sheets ,2 of each,and hope for the best,i got 2 frames i wanna do....ill see about the tubing also,thanx for the info bro...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 26 2009, 06:58 AM~13116604
> *im gonna get 4 sheets ,2 of each,and hope for the best,i got 2 frames i wanna do....ill see about the tubing also,thanx for the info bro...
> *


Yeah no problem! Hopefully you get a better deal than I did on my second sheet of 3/16"! I paid like $140 fopr my first sheet...and by the time I needed the second sheet it was up to $235!  

Just take a lot of time laying out your patterns on the steel....I did a lot of planning on the sheet and was able to get about as much out of it as possible! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 26 2009, 10:04 AM~13116627
> *Yeah no problem! Hopefully you get a better deal than I did on my second sheet of 3/16"! I paid like $140 fopr my first sheet...and by the time I needed the second sheet it was up to $235!
> 
> Just take a lot of time laying out your patterns on the steel....I did a lot of planning on the sheet and was able to get about as much out of it as possible!  :biggrin:
> *


my homie got me a great deal on the steel thats why im stockin up :biggrin: 150 for 1/4 and 120 for 3/16.......i will def take the time to lay shit out as efficiantly as possible


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 26 2009, 10:43 AM~13118083
> *my homie got me a great deal on the steel thats why im stockin up :biggrin: 150 for 1/4 and 120 for 3/16.......i will def take the time to lay shit out as efficiantly as possible
> *


Dang...wish you were closer and I would jump on that too! That is a sweet deal! chaddyb was telling me about the first time he bought a sheet of 3/16 and it was only $70......no good hearing that when your paying $240 for a sheet!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 26 2009, 01:48 PM~13118137
> *Dang...wish you were closer and I would jump on that too! That is a sweet deal! chaddyb was telling me about the first time he bought a sheet of 3/16 and it was only $70......no good hearing that when your paying $240 for a sheet!
> *


the price of steel had a lot to do with why i did the body first,it was 275 for 3/16 and 345 for a sheet of 1/4 four months ago...........70$ a sheet :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Feb 26 2009, 12:34 PM~13119097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 26 2009, 07:19 AM~13116492
> *Yeah that should more than cover it. I bought 2 sheets of 3/16" and chaddyb had a small piece of 1/4" that was enough to wrap the belly and on top/bottom of the spring pocket along with a couple other small pieces here and there.
> 
> If you can get the a piece of 8 x 6 x 1/4" wall rectangular tubing for the center section it cuts down some long welding, and cut down on the chance of distortion. Also the rectangular tubing has a nice radiused corner for a cleaner look.
> ...



That tubing would have been almost $700 for the two pieces I got us, but it was scrapped out, so I got it for next to nothing :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 27 2009, 09:15 AM~13127727
> *That tubing would have been almost $700 for the two pieces I got us, but it was scrapped out, so I got it for next to nothing  :biggrin:
> *


That's why I said if you can! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

How's Cali sucker?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 26 2009, 07:04 AM~13116627
> *Yeah no problem! Hopefully you get a better deal than I did on my second sheet of 3/16"! I paid like $140 fopr my first sheet...and by the time I needed the second sheet it was up to $235!
> 
> Just take a lot of time laying out your patterns on the steel....I did a lot of planning on the sheet and was able to get about as much out of it as possible!  :biggrin:
> *



WTF !!!! Thats it ??????



I paid that for a 4'x8' sheet of 3/16 almost 16 months ago !!!!!!!! WTF 



Them middle man places suck bewls - I can get a 6'x10' sheet for a $70 more than a 4x8 ................



** I cant open an account at Chicago Tube & Iron because I dont have a permit to sell or anything anymore since i clsed the shop ,,,If chaddy B can be my new middle man ........?????????


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 27 2009, 09:52 AM~13128025
> *WTF !!!! Thats it ??????
> I paid that for a 4'x8' sheet of 3/16 almost 16 months ago !!!!!!!! WTF
> Them middle man places suck bewls - I can get a 6'x10' sheet for a $70 more than a 4x8 ................
> ...


We didn't get the sheets through his work....got them from a steel place in Forrest lake.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 10:37 AM~13127907
> *That's why I said if you can!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> How's Cali sucker?
> *



Nice, wish i could afford to live here.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 11:15 AM~13128233
> *We didn't get the sheets through his work....got them from a steel place in Forrest lake.
> *



X2 We dont sell sheets.  

I think the duluth branch does tho.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Monday morning bump!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 25 2009, 08:30 AM~13106398
> *I sold it to bubba!  :biggrin:
> 
> I do have a couple custom pieces in the works though.....such as this one:
> ...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 2 2009, 06:25 AM~13151171
> *Monday morning bump!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 2 2009, 07:52 AM~13151448
> *:uh:
> *


You know your jealous! :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 2 2009, 08:03 AM~13151510
> *You know your jealous!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: 
YOU HAVE 
LOTS OF MONEY,
LOTS OF MONEY!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 2 2009, 07:46 PM~13157968
> *:yessad:
> YOU HAVE
> LOTS OF MONEY,
> ...


Dam I wish that was how I had it!  

I still have a bunch of bigger things to pay for...interior.....paint....and the list goes on!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i got 10 grand in my closet allll in 20's :biggrin: :nicoderm: 

































































:nosad: ok its not really in the closet but......... KAKALAK is :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 2 2009, 09:25 AM~13151171
> *Monday morning bump!
> 
> 
> ...


tite! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Mar 3 2009, 06:45 AM~13162959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...can't wait to actually get my hands on it and see it in person! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 3 2009, 09:48 AM~13163389
> *What you two do in your free time is none of my buisness!  :barf:  :cheesy:
> *





> *Thanks...can't wait to actually get my hands on it and see it in person!  :biggrin:
> *





Both Statements Are Contradicting Each Other... QUEER! :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 3 2009, 11:50 PM~13171831
> *Both Statements Are Contradicting Each Other... QUEER! :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 3 2009, 08:50 PM~13171831
> *Both Statements Are Contradicting Each Other... QUEER! :roflmao:
> *



Thanks! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: 





YOURE WELCOME PAL!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 4 2009, 03:13 PM~13180522
> *:biggrin:
> YOURE WELCOME PAL!
> *


Any luck with the caddy yet?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 5 2009, 07:08 AM~13188443
> *:uh:
> *


Where's that progress? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 5 2009, 10:29 AM~13188566
> *Where's that progress?  :biggrin:
> *


where in deed? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 5 2009, 07:58 AM~13188788
> *where in deed? :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

The boss has been on vacation!  But back at it on Saturday! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 5 2009, 07:29 AM~13188566
> *Where's that progress?  :biggrin:
> *


IN MY TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 5 2009, 01:16 PM~13191793
> *IN MY TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Looking dam good! Not looking forward to the hours of grinding...but definitely looking forward to my frame getting to that point! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 5 2009, 11:04 AM~13188842
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> The boss has been on vacation!   But back at it on Saturday!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 5 2009, 04:16 PM~13191793
> *IN MY TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Picked up a little something last night:



















And a couple small things on the way:

A little something for the dash:




And a little something for the tail lights! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 6 2009, 06:12 AM~13199078
> *Picked up a little something last night:
> 
> 
> ...


_BALLER! :biggrin: _


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 6 2009, 06:31 AM~13199145
> *BALLER! :biggrin:
> *


Just trying to be like you!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 6 2009, 07:12 AM~13199078
> *Picked up a little something last night:
> 
> 
> ...




I wish I had your money


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 6 2009, 09:59 AM~13200587
> *I wish I had your money
> *


I wish I had my money! :biggrin: But it is all going into the regal!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 6 2009, 10:59 AM~13200594
> *I wish I had my money!  :biggrin: But it is all going into the regal!
> *



I wish I had an extra car to sell at least


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 6 2009, 10:51 AM~13201059
> *I wish I had an extra car to sell at least
> *


Psst.....check your yard!  :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 6 2009, 11:52 AM~13201062
> *Psst.....check your yard!    :biggrin:
> *



nothin in my yard is mine though  

Ok maybe one parts car is . . .


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 6 2009, 10:54 AM~13201084
> *nothin in my yard is mine though
> 
> Ok maybe one parts car is . . .
> *


Sell it anyways! :biggrin: 

No need for more moving shelves sitting around! :biggrin: Lol.

Plus you had to make ok money selling all my parts! Lol.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 6 2009, 11:54 AM~13201089
> *Sell it anyways!  :biggrin:
> 
> No need for more moving shelves sitting around!  :biggrin: Lol.
> ...



It was too much work, just to get to your parts, so I decided to leave em alone.


P.S. I wanna move your engine this weekend too, get it into the shop.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 6 2009, 11:22 AM~13201295
> *It was too much work, just to get to your parts, so I decided to leave em alone.
> P.S. I wanna move your engine this weekend too, get it into the shop.
> *



Lol....I appreciate it! 

Sounds like that will be a treat! But will be fun to start cleaning that beast up! :biggrin:

On another good note....need to get that interior out in the coming couple weeks too so I can ship that out!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well it was another productive weekend. Trying to get my arms fully molded by the end of the month, and the rear end finished up to send out to chrome. 

So I figured I'd put these to use:

 










Got the top plate of 3/16" welded on and the holes for the balljoint drilled out:










The second piece of 3/16" plate welded on the underside:










And so the molding begins:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2009, 04:11 PM~13216912
> *Well it was another productive weekend. Trying to get my arms fully molded by the end of the month, and the rear end finished up to send out to chrome.
> 
> So I figured I'd put these to use:
> ...


make sure you install the ball joints from the bottom cause if not they snap really easily seems sketchy but trust me and ask me how i know,went threw 2 pairs of stock joints and 1 pair of unbreakables within a week of doing the arms


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

oooh yeah and the arms look 100x better :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 03:01 PM~13217605
> *oooh yeah and the arms look 100x better :biggrin:
> *


Lol...I told you they would! :biggrin: 

Wrapped inside and out...top and bottom! They shoudl hold up quite nicely!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2009, 06:13 PM~13217674
> *Lol...I told you they would!  :biggrin:
> 
> Wrapped inside and out...top and bottom! They shoudl hold up quite nicely!
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 03:57 PM~13217895
> *
> *


Now I just have like 6 or 8 or god knows how many hours left of grinding with the flap disc to make them bad boys ready for chrome! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 03:01 PM~13217598
> *make sure you install the ball joints from the bottom cause if not they snap really easily seems sketchy but trust me and ask me how i know,went threw 2 pairs of stock joints and 1 pair of unbreakables within a week of doing the arms
> *


Really? I have heard if you just double nut them from the top you wont have issues. Interesting!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2009, 07:01 PM~13217916
> *Really? I have heard if you just double nut them from the top you wont have issues. Interesting!
> *


thats all i did,just got longer grade 8 bolts and double nutted them,just like kaklaks mom,i double nutted her too


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 04:35 PM~13218098
> *thats all i did,just got longer grade 8 bolts and double nutted them,just like kaklaks mom,i double nutted her too
> *


I will have to look into some grade 8's.

I am sure his mom appreciated that! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2009, 07:40 PM~13218125
> *I will have to look into some grade 8's.
> 
> I am sure his mom appreciated that!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ya know she did!!!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2009, 04:58 PM~13217900
> *Now I just have like 6 or 8 or god knows how many hours left of grinding with the flap disc to make them bad boys ready for chrome!  :biggrin:
> *



you wanna show mine some love too? :cheesy: gotta get em on the same shipment as yours


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 8 2009, 08:13 PM~13218351
> *you wanna show mine some love too?  :cheesy:  gotta get em on the same shipment as yours
> *


ballers.......


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 07:28 PM~13218993
> *ballers.......
> *



you should see the awesome house I live in. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Mar 8 2009, 07:35 PM~13218098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Mar 8 2009, 05:13 PM~13218351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: How's progress coming?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2009, 07:32 AM~13222462
> *you is wrong for dat :angry:
> your barkin up the wrong tree their homie :angry:
> :angry:
> *


 i dunno where this shit comes from,it just happens  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 9 2009, 08:40 AM~13222559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2009, 08:56 AM~13223436
> *:wave: Its going alot slower than cockmans
> 
> :wave:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:0 :0 :0


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

nice touch..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 9 2009, 09:04 AM~13223493
> *nice touch..
> *


Thanks. I think it will set the dash off nicely. Going to mount my in dash where the heater controls were, and then this below it....think it will add a classy touch to the dash! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well molding continues.....did about another 3 hours of grinding with a 24 grit flap disc after my flight landed last night! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Finished swith plate:



















:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 9 2009, 12:02 PM~13223478
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :0 niice


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 13 2009, 05:11 AM~13268009
> *:0 niice
> *


Thanks....got a couple other parts on the way as well! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You have more money in sanding discs then I have in my mortgage


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 13 2009, 06:28 AM~13268254
> *You have more money in sanding discs then I have in my mortgage
> *



Lol....I know...it is sad. I actually have the grand total I have spent in discs, and filling the torch/welder gases...and it is no bueno!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Now that Im laid up, I guess you get to do all my grinding :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 13 2009, 10:02 AM~13270226
> *Now that Im laid up, I guess you get to do all my grinding :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh my return on investment in that scenario better be worth it! :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Lookin good homie, cant wait to see the plate mounted and gettin some use


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Mar 15 2009, 07:46 PM~13289481
> *Lookin good homie, cant wait to see the plate mounted and gettin some use
> *


Thanks. I appreciate it...looking forward to getting that far too! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, didn't take a whole lot of pics this weekend because we just worked on molding my uppers still, so filling in pin holes, and rewelding the rear differential support so that can be shipped out for chrome as well. 

But I did get the interior out and stripped to send that out:










And also some much nicer KO's were sitting on my doorstep waiting for me:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

NOICE!!!!!!!!!!




Im going to bed - Been up painting ........


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

nice knock offs


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Its always nice using them flap discs - they never really seem to hold up & Only 1/ofthe actual flap abrasive can be used.........



My experience with chromers - They like it if you can get it down past 600 Grit !!!!!!!!!! hahaha Migth as well buy a big bench buffer & an assortment of sisal pads & an assortment of compounds..........


g


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Mar 16 2009, 05:22 AM~13292998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guy I am shipping the stuff to doesn't care...don't even need to knock down the surface rust. I was shocked when I heard that.....and still finishing my stuff before shipping it out......but for the prices, can not complain! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 16 2009, 08:21 AM~13292994
> *NOICE!!!!!!!!!!
> Im going to bed - Been up painting ........
> *


yeah I seen that, looks hella good :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 16 2009, 08:27 AM~13293007
> *Thanks....pictures online do not do justice to how meaty this are!  :biggrin:
> Guy I am shipping the stuff to doesn't care...don't even need to knock down the surface rust. I was shocked when I heard that.....and still finishing my stuff before shipping it out......but for the prices, can not complain!  :biggrin:
> *


who are you going through for chrome?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2009, 07:52 AM~13293510
> *who are you going through for chrome?
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 16 2009, 10:53 AM~13293515
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 16 2009, 08:22 AM~13292998
> *nice knock offs
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Back on the grind last night for a couple hours:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 17 2009, 06:16 AM~13302915
> *
> *


The race is on to get the arms, the rear end..and a couple other things onto the "chrome truck!" :biggrin:


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

Thats some goood Work Homie... i like all the details your puting into it.. I like it... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thefashionspotmn_@Mar 17 2009, 10:04 AM~13304448
> *Thats some goood Work Homie... i like all the details your puting into it.. I like it... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks....it is a work in progress. But always nice to see progress none the less. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

True... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 17 2009, 04:41 PM~13307990
> *True...  :biggrin:
> *


How is the raffle coming along?? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 19 2009, 04:05 AM~13323577
> *lookin good homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.


Well another night with the grinder....about 1/2 way done with the rear end now!  

Here it is molded around the power ball:










And here is the finished product on one side:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 18 2009, 08:29 AM~13313341
> *How is the raffle coming along??  :biggrin:
> *




Its Going Bro, Just Waiting On A Ton Of Folks To Cash In Those Checks And Get Back To Me To Grab Squares... SPeaking Of Which, When You Getting Yours? :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2009, 08:23 AM~13324511
> *Its Going Bro, Just Waiting On A Ton Of Folks To Cash In Those Checks And Get Back To Me To Grab Squares... SPeaking Of Which, When You Getting Yours? :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Wish I could jump on that, I definitely would if it wasn't for the laundry list of things I have left to buy for the regal, and a rugrat on the way! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well another night with the grinder and I am getting there on the rear end. Fineshed up the front side of the other half, and tonight I will finish it up:










While I was working on that the good ol' UPS truck pulled up and dropped off some stuff!

New Carpet for the interior:










An idea of how it will look with my floor mats:










And he also brought some upholstry pliers and bull rings!










:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 20 2009, 08:14 AM~13334703
> *Well another night with the grinder and I am getting there on the rear end. Fineshed up the front side of the other half, and tonight I will finish it up:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well thankfully the weather cooperated nicely this weekend and I was able to make some good progress! 

Finished up molding my a arms (filling pin holes and smoothing it out...ready for chrome now!)



















And with the nice weather I was able to get the rear end and a arms outside for a day of sandblasting fun!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Also got another delivery:

LED taillights finally came:










So Saturday night I went ahead and started breaking down the taillight housing for install:

Factory tails









Taking trim piece off









Breaking silicone seal and removing face part of tails









Drilled the holes to mount the LED boards









That is all the farther I got on those. they are pretty much ready to bolt in, and put back together now....but decided while I had the tails apart it would be a good time to wet sand and reclear the tails to give them that "new" shine...so that is next on the to-do list.

Also got some LED reverse-light replacements as well! 










:biggrin: :biggrin:

Will be doing this in no time! :biggrin: 










[/quote]


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 23 2009, 05:56 AM~13360139
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: Get to work on the rag! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

where did you get them LED lights????


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Mar 23 2009, 02:27 PM~13364150
> *where did you get them LED lights????
> *


PM sent.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

keep chippin away bro,shits looking good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 06:18 AM~13371833
> *keep chippin away bro,shits looking good
> *


Thanks. It is a slow "one-day-a-week-boogy" but slowly it is getting there. Should be almost done with the arms and rear end so off to chrome they go...then it is back to finishing the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 24 2009, 09:19 AM~13371836
> *Thanks. It is a slow "one-day-a-week-boogy" but slowly it is getting there. Should be almost done with the arms and rear end so off to chrome they go...then it is back to finishing the frame.  :biggrin:
> *




im STARTING my frame today,ive been waiting for this day to come!.....im sure ill be refrencing your build during my build :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 06:59 AM~13371987
> *[/size][/color]
> im STARTING my frame today,ive been waiting for this day to come!.....im sure ill be refrencing your build during my build  :biggrin:
> *


Definitely some good tricks I learned through chaddyb while doing my frame. I am getting excited to finish my frame....even though that just means hours upon hours of grinding to come! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 24 2009, 10:03 AM~13371999
> *Definitely some good tricks I learned through chaddyb while doing my frame. I am getting excited to finish my frame....even though that just means hours upon hours of grinding to come!  :biggrin:
> *


i got 2 brothers and ill be damned if they gonna build my frame but they WILL be grinding my shit smoooove :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 07:08 AM~13372020
> *i got 2 brothers and ill be damned if they gonna build my frame but they WILL be grinding my shit smoooove :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That would be nice. Pretty much just chaddyb and I on this beast.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I hit up you father in law but he hasnt responded  Its cause Im white huh? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 24 2009, 07:19 AM~13372072
> *I hit up you father in law but he hasnt responded  Its cause Im white huh? :biggrin:
> *



Lol....not father in law...it is my actual father!  

Usually a sign that he is picking up a little....and he types roughly 1 word every 5 minutes so it may be a little bit, but he will get back to you. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 24 2009, 10:41 AM~13372219
> *Lol....not father in law...it is my actual father!
> 
> Usually a sign that he is picking up a little....and he types roughly 1 word every 5 minutes so it may be a little bit, but he will get back to you.  :biggrin:
> *


types like me :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 07:43 AM~13372235
> *types like me :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Wish i wasnt so far out in the sticks taht i cant get nothing but dial up ...... I would like to someday rummage thru the entire thread


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 24 2009, 08:44 AM~13372665
> *Wish i wasnt so far out in the sticks taht i cant get nothing but dial up ...... I would like to someday rummage thru the entire thread
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

A lot of BS-ing like any thread....but I got nothing to hide. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 24 2009, 10:41 AM~13372219
> *Lol....not father in law...it is my actual father!
> 
> Usually a sign that he is picking up a little....and he types roughly 1 word every 5 minutes so it may be a little bit, but he will get back to you.  :biggrin:
> *


my bad, I thought you said that but for some reason I had that in my head :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 24 2009, 03:24 PM~13376419
> *my bad, I thought you said that but for some reason I had that in my head :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: All good. Like I mentioned...he is pretty good about getting back to people, just may take a little while! lol.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 25 2009, 07:31 AM~13383407
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:  

So where is your build topic? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 25 2009, 10:36 AM~13383443
> *:biggrin:
> 
> So where is your build topic?  :biggrin:
> *




For Now, Im Building That Raffle Board... Once Thats Done And Over With, Let The Build Begin...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 25 2009, 10:48 AM~13385117
> *For Now, Im Building That Raffle Board... Once Thats Done And Over With, Let The Build Begin...
> *


 :biggrin: 

What are you building instead of the caddy?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 25 2009, 02:59 PM~13385777
> *:biggrin:
> 
> What are you building instead of the caddy?
> *






:0 




Thatll Remain G14 Classified Till The Times Right... The Sooner I Can Find A Winner, The Sooner I Can Finally Make Some Progress... It Aint Easy Being A Cheerleader! :roflmao:

With That Said, Buy A Square PUNK! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 24 2009, 08:13 AM~13372046
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That would be nice. Pretty much just chaddyb and I on this beast.
> *



Pretty much you for a little while, I gotta work on my wifes car so she dont kick me out


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 25 2009, 07:45 PM~13388468
> *Pretty much you for a little while, I gotta work on my wifes car so she dont kick me out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Mar 25 2009, 04:14 PM~13388163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good...I have a plan of attack! Look at the bright side if she boots you, I know where you are hiding a rolling shelf you could sleep on! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 26 2009, 08:28 AM~13394019
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Alright...alright....I will let you donate a square to me!  :biggrin:
> *






Sure, Donations Are Great But They Always Come After A Nice Contribution...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well sometimes it is the small progress that will make things easier down the line...so spent last night crimping, soldering, heat-shrinking and wiring my switch panel!




:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good homie, I sent him another email, talk to him for me


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2009, 05:44 AM~13405183
> *looks good homie, I sent him another email, talk to him for me
> *


Yeah I will give him a call. Haven't talked to him in a minute...so things may be picking up! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 27 2009, 08:16 AM~13405048
> *Well sometimes it is the small progress that will make things easier down the line...so spent last night crimping, soldering, heat-shrinking and wiring my switch panel!
> 
> 
> ...





Looks Good... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 27 2009, 10:49 AM~13405892
> *Yeah I will give him a call. Haven't talked to him in a minute...so things may be picking up!  :biggrin:
> *


hes prolly getting too much money and aint worried about my change :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2009, 09:18 PM~13410865
> *hes prolly getting too much money and aint worried about my change :yessad:
> *


he said his parts are for cars not shelves


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 29 2009, 07:08 PM~13424386
> *he said his parts are for cars not shelves
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I wish all weekends on the ride made you feel like you accomplished as much. It was a very productive Saturday on the regal!

Finished sandblasting the last of my parts to send off to chrome:


















(Tranny crossmember, A arm mounting shafts, and mounting studs)

Also finished welding on the last piece on the top of the frame rails:










And tacked on the last two pieces on the bottom of the frame rails:





































And last but not least wet sanded the tail lights down to 600 grit so they are real nice and smooth, and ready for a coat of clear so they look shiny and new for the LED's!










:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 30 2009, 08:24 AM~13429486
> *Well, I wish all weekends on the ride made you feel like you accomplished as much. It was a very productive Saturday on the regal!
> 
> Finished sandblasting the last of my parts to send off to chrome:
> ...


I was thinking about doing that to my lights to, I got to find the led bars, Ive seen them before. Im not doing the led light bulbs.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 30 2009, 05:24 AM~13429486
> *Well, I wish all weekends on the ride made you feel like you accomplished as much. It was a very productive Saturday on the regal!
> 
> Finished sandblasting the last of my parts to send off to chrome:
> ...


WOW...
SOME DAY I'LL BE
JUST LIKE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 30 2009, 06:12 AM~13429609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you already beat me to it since the Bu' is already out doing its thing! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Mar 30 2009, 01:00 PM~13433118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the bumps! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:ugh:



> _Originally posted by Bandido$+Mar 31 2009, 10:48 PM~13448202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ewwwwww.... Nasty ****. :barf:



Who New Herpes Was The New Flowers And Chocolate? :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 1 2009, 10:01 AM~13453584
> *:ugh:
> Ewwwwww.... Nasty ****. :barf:
> Who New Herpes Was The New Flowers And Chocolate? :dunno:
> *


A smile and a courtesy reach around!  :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 1 2009, 04:10 PM~13455218
> *A smile and a courtesy reach around!    :barf:
> *


 :0 ill take some of that too :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 1 2009, 01:01 PM~13453584
> *:ugh:
> Ewwwwww.... Nasty ****. :barf:
> Who NewHerpes  Was The New Flowers And Chocolate? :dunno:
> *


makes a great gift,give it to her unwrapped


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 1 2009, 09:42 PM~13458404
> *makes a great gift,give it to her unwrapped
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 1 2009, 06:42 PM~13458404
> *makes a great gift,give it to her unwrapped
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 30 2009, 11:54 AM~13430805
> *No bulbs for me...sequential LED plates for me!  :biggrin:
> I think you already beat me to it since the Bu' is already out doing its thing!  :biggrin:
> *


thats what I was talking about :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 1 2009, 09:42 PM~13458404
> *makes a great gift,give it to her unwrapped
> *


Its a gift that keeps giving :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well another day closer to almost finishing up the metal fabrication. 

Started the day by finding out I was out of gas and wire for the welder....so had to make a 40 minute trip back to O2 Services to refill......then it was on to some progress. 

Got the bottom pieces on the rear rails fully welded on making them fully wrapped 1 time...and then ground it all down:




























Then I began with wrapping them up for the second time. Ibegan with the outside of the rear rails so they will be wrapped in 3/8" ( wrapped twice in 3/16") all the way around. 

Tacked on:



















Fully welded on:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good bro,wow double wrapped in 3/16 on the arches,better safe then sorry for sure :biggrin: 






































i love reading topics that have pics and actual progress


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 6 2009, 06:03 AM~13494324
> *looking good bro,wow double wrapped in 3/16 on the arches,better safe then sorry for sure :biggrin:
> i love reading topics that have pics and actual progress
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thanks. I get my weekend grind on! :biggrin: 

Definitely my goal was to make it very reliable! Double wrap of 3/16" in the rear...1/4" up front....and a lot of hours! :biggrin: 

Just have to finish wrapping up the rear rails the last time, wrap the front lower a arm mount, and a couple small things and I will finally be done with the actual wrapping...and on to grinding this beast! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2009, 09:31 AM~13494447
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 6 2009, 09:11 AM~13494358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks. I get my weekend grind on!  :biggrin:
> ...


i was gonna do 1/4 up front but im only trying to do 70 inches :biggrin: so i think your car is gonna last forever with just street use......i am going to use 1/4 on the tops of the spring pockets and on 3 sides of the crossmember and the rest will get 3/16,your frames almost done,shits exciting huh?!?!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 6 2009, 07:05 AM~13494586
> *i was gonna do 1/4 up front but im only trying to do 70 inches :biggrin:  so i think your car is gonna last forever with just street use......i am going to use 1/4 on the tops of the spring pockets and on 3 sides of the crossmember and the rest will get 3/16,your frames almost done,shits exciting huh?!?!
> *


Lol...I am defintiely not shooting for 70...more like one hell of a mean 3 wheel and the occasional hopping! (Got to flex the BMH piston a little! :biggrin: )

It is very exciting to potentially almost be done with the wrapping part....but that excitment only lasts until you think about all the grinding that is to come!  

We did 1/4 on all 4 sides of the belly, 1/4" on the inside of the spring pocket, and 1/4" on the top of the spring pocket where we fabbed up the new a arm mounts...so this beast should be pretty solid! I hope. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 6 2009, 10:14 AM~13494632
> *Lol...I am defintiely not shooting for 70...more like one hell of a mean 3 wheel and the occasional hopping! (Got to flex the BMH piston a little!  :biggrin: )
> 
> It is very exciting to potentially almost be done with the wrapping part....but that excitment only lasts until you think about all the grinding that is to come!
> ...


the only reason im not putting 1/4 on the front of the crossmember is because of steering linkage issues,if it hits you can grind out a chunk of the 1/4 plate though


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 6 2009, 07:23 AM~13494691
> *the only reason im not putting 1/4 on the front of the crossmember is because of steering linkage issues,if it hits you can grind out a chunk of the 1/4 plate though
> *


Yeah after we finish up wrapping the frame we were going to moch up and check for clearance issues before smoothing and painting the frame. I personally at first thought 1/4" on the inside and on top of the spring pocket was a little overkill....but now that it is all done, and we finished up the mounts I am very happy we did! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 6 2009, 10:25 AM~13494704
> *Yeah after we finish up wrapping the frame we were going to moch up and check for clearance issues before smoothing and painting the frame. I personally at first thought 1/4" on the inside and on top of the spring pocket was a little overkill....but now that it is all done, and we finished up the mounts I am very happy we did!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, since my regal is not exactly in my back yard it is hard to anticipate things to do before I go work on it over the weekend, so I try to do things that will make re-assembly much easier/faster. So last night I began the overwhelmingly crappy task of sand blasting all my bolts/nuts!  

Got a nice chunk of them done:










Still got this pile to go: :tears: 










I have also been buying some new bolts for things such as body bolts and such. Grade 8 bolts. :biggrin: 

As I was blasting the UPS man made a stop and dropped these off:










I know crappy cell phone pic....but they are the Buick door lock knobs from D-Cheeze! 










:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 08:15 AM~13504409
> *Well, since my regal is not exactly in my back yard it is hard to anticipate things to do before I go work on it over the weekend, so I try to do things that will make re-assembly much easier/faster. So last night I began the overwhelmingly crappy task of sand blasting all my bolts/nuts!
> 
> Got a nice chunk of them done:
> ...


ive been wire wheeling my hardware when i dont really feel like putting in work :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 05:20 AM~13504419
> *ive been wire wheeling my hardware when i dont really feel like putting in work :biggrin:
> *


Lol....blasting those absolutely sucked! I picked up a huge styrophome container from work to use as a make shift "blasting cabinet" but there is no easy way to hang onto the bolts and blast....and no matter what angle I hold them it shoots back at me!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 08:23 AM~13504428
> *Lol....blasting those absolutely sucked! I picked up a huge styrophome container from work to use as a make shift "blasting cabinet" but there is no easy way to hang onto the bolts and blast....and no matter what angle I hold them it shoots back at me!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: all in the name of cleanliness,it will be well worth the time and effort in the end,just keep at it,you and your homie are doing a good job


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 05:52 AM~13504488
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: all in the name of cleanliness,it will be well worth the time and effort in the end,just keep at it,you and your homie are doing a good job
> *


Thanks.....I keep telling myself getting sand shooting back at me will be worth it in the end as well! Taking the time to cover the small details will make all the difference in the end. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I just blast out in the yard, on a sheet of plywood and then cover the whole thing with clear plastic. Weight the corners down and bam, its pretty mess free. Well besides the pile of sand left but you can clean that up.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 7 2009, 06:22 AM~13504593
> *I just blast out in the yard, on a sheet of plywood and then cover the whole thing with clear plastic. Weight the corners down and bam, its pretty mess free. Well besides the pile of sand left but you can clean that up.
> *


Not a bad idea. I was thinking of some way to hang plastic and just reach my arms through it....but decided to say heck with it and just blast the pieces.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 7 2009, 09:22 AM~13504593
> *I just blast out in the yard, on a sheet of plywood and then cover the whole thing with clear plastic. Weight the corners down and bam, its pretty mess free. Well besides the pile of sand left but you can clean that up.
> *


i just blasted in your bedroom go see how wifey looks, i painted her white :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 09:23 AM~13504596
> *Not a bad idea. I was thinking of some way to hang plastic and just reach my arms through it....but decided to say heck with it and just blast the pieces.
> *


hell yeah i would have done the exact same thing and cleaned up later just seems so much quicker :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Apr 7 2009, 06:47 AM~13504732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The styrophome (sp?) container actually worked pretty well. It was a large cooler for shippings stuff so I just cut 1/3 of the top off and blasted back at an angle so when I was all done all I had to do was dump the sand back into the blaster. :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 6 2009, 08:14 AM~13494632
> *Lol...I am defintiely not shooting for 70...more like one hell of a mean 3 wheel and the occasional hopping! (Got to flex the BMH piston a little!  :biggrin: )
> 
> It is very exciting to potentially almost be done with the wrapping part....but that excitment only lasts until you think about all the grinding that is to come!
> ...




BWAHAHAHAHA!


Im excited to paint it though :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 7 2009, 06:59 AM~13504795
> *BWAHAHAHAHA!
> Im excited to paint it though  :cheesy:
> *


Lol.....I will be extremely happy to get to that point! But soon enough now. :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Hey geoff, I got a vaccum canister, battery tray, and hood latch bracket I need blasted, you wanna hook me up? :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 09:54 AM~13504764
> *Well, that is definitely a mental picture I didn't need.  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: ,i never even thought about using one of them coolers,seem like it would work well


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 7 2009, 10:04 AM~13504827
> *Hey geoff, I got a vaccum canister, battery tray, and hood latch bracket I need blasted, you wanna hook me up?  :cheesy:
> *


its the least he could do for ya


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Apr 7 2009, 07:04 AM~13504827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the one I used was probably like 3 feet long, and about 1.5 feet deep....worked great. I just taped carboard inside of it so when blasting it didn't eat through the cooler. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 10:12 AM~13504880
> *We can work something out!  :biggrin: Do I want to...no.....am I willing to work something out...YES!  :biggrin:
> Yeah the one I used was probably like 3 feet long, and about 1.5 feet deep....worked great. I just taped carboard inside of it so when blasting it didn't eat through the cooler.  :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt have even thought of that and would have had to clean styrafoam and sand up then


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 07:20 AM~13504923
> *i wouldnt have even thought of that and would have had to clean styrafoam and sand up then
> *


 :biggrin: 

I gave it some thought....didn't want to be sifting out styrafoam from the media and figured I'd give the cardboard a try...worked great. Just had to dump the media through the sifter on my sandblaster, and started on round 2! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

_*WHERE'S THE REAREND
TO BLACK PEARL AT?*_


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 7 2009, 08:16 AM~13505267
> *WHERE'S THE REAREND
> TO BLACK PEARL AT?
> 
> *


It is taking a cross country trek with my a arms! They were sick of North Branch World! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Apr 7 2009, 09:20 PM~13513014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thaks for the bump....will be back on the sand blaster tomorrow...hopefully finish the last of the bolts up! :biggrin: 

Where is those updated belly pics??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 12:27 PM~13505911
> *It is taking a cross country trek with my a arms! They were sick of North Branch World!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


Id like to get mine chromed to if I could get a plate :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 8 2009, 10:28 AM~13515944
> *Thanks. Hows the raffle?
> Thaks for the bump....will be back on the sand blaster tomorrow...hopefully finish the last of the bolts up!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i havent really had anytime to get out to the garage and finish up


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 8 2009, 11:14 AM~13517907
> *Id like to get mine chromed to if I could get a plate
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Drop me a pm....I will give you his number and you can chat with him!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 8 2009, 03:07 PM~13518421
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Drop me a pm....I will give you his number and you can chat with him!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 8 2009, 10:28 AM~13515944
> *Thanks. Hows the raffle?
> *




The Same I Guess... Not Much Progress... I Have 100+ PMs Saying They Want In But They Aint Ready, So Im Just Taking It A Day At A Time...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 8 2009, 02:47 PM~13518227
> *i havent really had anytime to get out to the garage and finish up
> *


ok,i did it pics are up :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 8 2009, 12:42 PM~13518737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bout time! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well not the most exciting updates, but happy to get the crappy task of sand blasting all my bolts/nuts done last night!

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 10 2009, 08:02 AM~13536454
> *Well not the most exciting updates, but happy to get the crappy task of sand blasting all my bolts/nuts done last night!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


are you getting them chromed? I got some bolts and clips I need chromed, about 15 of them, what do you think that should run??


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 10 2009, 06:44 AM~13536600
> *are you getting them chromed? I got some bolts and clips I need chromed, about 15 of them, what do you think that should run??
> *



Hes got enough money to get em PLATINUM plated.



Twice :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 10 2009, 09:06 AM~13536723
> *Hes got enough money to get em PLATINUM plated.
> Twice  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 10 2009, 08:02 AM~13536454
> *Well not the most exciting updates, but happy to get the crappy task of sand blasting all my bolts/nuts done last night!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


its progress and counts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 10 2009, 09:06 AM~13536723
> *Hes got enough money to get em PLATINUM plated.
> Twice  :0
> *


damn must be nice


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 10 2009, 05:44 AM~13536600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

I wish I had it like that!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 10 2009, 11:35 AM~13537773
> *
> Lol..agreed....and crappy progress that I am happy is over!  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> ...


i got brothers that can handle that part for me,WHEN i see them :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 9 2009, 08:18 AM~13525744
> *
> Dang....I never thought you woudl have tire kickers for a raffle too! Got to love that crap on here!
> 
> *




You Read My Mind... :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 13 2009, 02:44 AM~13559023
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: 

What's good? You give him a call yet? I talked with him on Sunday a little and I know he mentioned he was absolutely insane. Will be working 8-12 hour days all week this week! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I should be getting back on the frame this weekend....so hopefully some progress will be made, but came home yesterday to find a little surprise sitting on the front door step:





































Dakota Digital Dash with dimming switch and gear shift indicator! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 16 2009, 08:10 AM~13592164
> *Well I should be getting back on the frame this weekend....so hopefully some progress will be made, but came home yesterday to find a little surprise sitting on the front door step:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!!!........................i think i got one of them in my near future too :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 16 2009, 09:55 AM~13592491
> *:0 nice!!!........................i think i got one of them in my near future too :cheesy:
> *





What? A Spot On The Raffle Board? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 16 2009, 06:55 AM~13592491
> *:0 nice!!!........................i think i got one of them in my near future too :cheesy:
> *


It was a nice little surprise! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 17 2009, 08:00 AM~13603676
> *It was a nice little surprise!  :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait to get to the point of ordering goodies for reassembely


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 13 2009, 08:40 AM~13559301
> *:biggrin:  :h5:
> 
> What's good? You give him a call yet? I talked with him on Sunday a little and I know he mentioned he was absolutely insane. Will be working 8-12 hour days all week this week!  :biggrin:
> *


not yet homie, Ive been working the same here homie


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Apr 17 2009, 05:54 AM~13603819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

J/k.....hopefully it will work out that he has slowed down by the time you hit him up! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt before i leave on vacation for the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice build :thumbsup: You'll like the digital dash. This is mine.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrSilent_@Apr 19 2009, 12:44 AM~13618857
> *Nice build  :thumbsup: You'll like the digital dash. This is mine.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Good... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda+Apr 18 2009, 08:41 PM~13618315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get to work!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well not the most productive of weekends....intended on finally torching out the last of my pieces and grinding them down ready to slap on the frame....but ran out of gas for the torches and only managed to get about 1/2 the pieces torched out. So I didn't bother taking any pics this weekend. But did get a couple goodies in!

My BMH gear clamp:










And my new manifold. A lot more beefy then the factory one. Still need to pick up the new carb and cam though.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 21 2009, 08:32 AM~13640142
> *Well not the most productive of weekends....intended on finally torching out the last of my pieces and grinding them down ready to slap on the frame....but ran out of gas for the torches and only managed to get about 1/2 the pieces torched out. So I didn't bother taking any pics this weekend. But did get a couple goodies in!
> 
> My BMH gear clamp:
> ...


i hate when shit like that happens and you dont get what was planned for the day finished,but its all in the name of the game!.....and i was wondering about htose gear clamps,i would think they should help for sure


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

nice manifold too ,you gonna polish it out?:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 21 2009, 07:05 AM~13640571
> *i hate when shit like that happens and you dont get what was planned for the day finished,but its all in the name of the game!.....and i was wondering about htose gear clamps,i would think they should help for sure
> *


I was talking with the guy who owns "Orange Juiced" from BMH and he was saying with those clamps he has been running the same 2 gears in his pistons for over a year.....so I was thinking even if it extends the life of gears a couple months the cost is worth it! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 21 2009, 07:06 AM~13640584
> *nice manifold too ,you gonna polish it out?:biggrin:
> *


Thanks. Haven't decided yet. I deally I would like to, but who knows what time constraints will bring.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 21 2009, 08:29 AM~13640132
> *:wave:  :wave: What's good? Looking forward to seeing Majestics get down on the regal!  :biggrin:
> Looking good! I like the trim on it...looks clean. Can't wait to start assembling this beast!
> Get to work!
> *


I am at work :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i know theres pics being held back,start sharing :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 24 2009, 08:26 AM~13676354
> *i know theres pics being held back,start sharing :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just a couple small parts not worth posting pics of that have come in.....but this weekend I should get my final pieces torched out, ground down, and hopefully tacked on......or at least most of that progress! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 24 2009, 11:36 AM~13676484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just a couple small parts not worth posting pics of that have come in.....but this weekend I should get my final pieces torched out, ground down, and hopefully tacked on......or at least most of that progress!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just messin with ya,but shit what you dont show is more than kakaslackin does show


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 24 2009, 08:52 AM~13676622
> *:biggrin: just messin with ya,but shit what you dont show is more than kakaslackin does show
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

It was a tough weekend running out of oxygen on the torch....so now that is filled should be a productive weekend again. Won't look like much because I am just wrapping the back rails for a second time....but that is the last of what needs to be done! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 24 2009, 10:18 AM~13676861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> It was a tough weekend running out of oxygen on the torch....so now that is filled should be a productive weekend again. Won't look like much because I am just wrapping the back rails for a second time....but  that is the last of what needs to be done!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YAY!

One step closer to getting my garage back :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 24 2009, 05:35 PM~13681433
> *YAY!
> 
> One step closer to getting my garage back  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 24 2009, 08:35 PM~13681433
> *YAY!
> 
> One step closer to getting my garage back  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well another weekend with some issues, and a shortened weekend of work for some other stuff....but anyways, got a couple pieces welded onto the back frame rails, and also got the lower trailing arm mounts all welded on and the mounting holes drilled out:



















:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 08:11 AM~13700434
> *Well another weekend with some issues, and a shortened weekend of work for some other stuff....but anyways, got a couple pieces welded onto the back frame rails, and also got the lower trailing arm mounts all welded on and the mounting holes drilled out:
> 
> 
> ...


almost there,bet that feels realll good!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

It is definitely getting closer. Pretty much just have to wrap the back rails on 3 more sides and then the molding can begin! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 79 cutty, *Black Out*

:0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 08:26 AM~13700479
> *It is definitely getting closer. Pretty much just have to wrap the back rails on 3 more sides and then the molding can begin!  :biggrin:
> *


just curious why your putting so much more metal on there,a single layer of 1/4 is more than enough


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 27 2009, 05:48 AM~13700528
> *just curious why your putting so much more metal on there,a single layer of 1/4 is more than enough
> *


We only did 1/4 on the belly, and on top/inside the front spring pockets. Everything else is in 3/16"....so we are wrapping the back rails twice in 3/16"

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 08:49 AM~13700532
> *We only did 1/4 on the belly, and on top/inside the front spring pockets. Everything else is in 3/16"....so we are wrapping the back rails twice in 3/16"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


oooh ok,for some reason i thought you did 1/4 on the whole frame.my badd :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 27 2009, 05:52 AM~13700539
> *oooh ok,for some reason i thought you did 1/4 on the whole frame.my badd :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

God no....I can't imagine how bad that would suck! :biggrin: 

Not to mention the 2 sheets of 3/16" hurt my wallet bad enough! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking good meng!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 08:53 AM~13700542
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> God no....I can't imagine how bad that would suck!  :biggrin:
> ...


yeah no kidding,i think it was regalraider that did full 1/4 and he went through like 3 sheets :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 27 2009, 06:12 AM~13700611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam...can't even imagine what that would ring up at. With my second sheet of 3/16" costing $240 I would have to donate a lung to research to pay for 1/4" Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 06:11 AM~13700434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey quit letting out spy pics of my wheelwells :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 27 2009, 08:03 PM~13709355
> *Hey quit letting out spy pics of my wheelwells  :angry:
> *



My bad. I am sure everyone was so impressed with my welds they couldn't stare at anything else in the pic! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 10:49 AM~13702157
> *Thanks fool. Looking forward to your updates on the rag!  :biggrin:
> Dam...can't even imagine what that would ring up at. With my second sheet of 3/16" costing $240 I would have to donate a lung to research to pay for 1/4" Lol.  :biggrin:
> *


Well, it was hit with 3 coats of Concept PPG last weekend.....cut down on Sunday and getting ready for one more coat this weekend. Then she'll be pic ready :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 28 2009, 06:24 AM~13713299
> *Well, it was hit with 3 coats of Concept PPG last weekend.....cut down on Sunday and getting ready for one more coat this weekend. Then she'll be pic ready :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looking forward to the pics....and then you can come start working on the body of the regal! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 28 2009, 07:30 AM~13713331
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking forward to the pics....and then you can come start working on the body of the regal!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.....did I tell you how much I HATE body work?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 28 2009, 06:32 AM~13713337
> *LOL.....did I tell you how much I HATE body work?
> *


LMAO....ok...ok....you can mold the frame while chaddyb and I do the body work. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 28 2009, 07:37 AM~13713359
> *LMAO....ok...ok....you can mold the frame while chaddyb and I do the body work.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Deal :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 28 2009, 07:04 AM~13713512
> *Deal :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Been "busy" at work today...so I went ahead and ordered this:







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Edelbrock 1403 Carb. Electric choke, non EGR. Working on cleaning up that dam engine compartment on the regal! :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice build homie, you aint takin no shorts. car should be real nice when finished.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Apr 28 2009, 09:08 AM~13714523
> *nice build homie, you aint takin no shorts. car should be real nice when finished.
> *


Thanks I appreciate it. Definitley adds up quick....but I wanted the car to be very reliable...and from there it has taken on a life of its own! :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 28 2009, 08:13 AM~13714586
> *Thanks I appreciate it. Definitley adds up quick....but I wanted the car to be very reliable...and from there it has taken on a life of its own!  :biggrin:
> *


doing stuff right does add up but its well worth it in the long run.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

My thoughts exactly. Would rather spend the money up front to have it done right and reliable, then stuff isn't breaking constantly! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 28 2009, 12:27 PM~13714741
> *My thoughts exactly. Would rather spend the money up front to have it done right and reliable, then stuff isn't breaking constantly!  :biggrin:
> *


ttt ........whats happenin homie


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 29 2009, 02:55 PM~13732101
> *ttt ........whats happenin homie
> *


What's good? 

How goes the cutlass?

Been pretty slow progress here lately.....but that should change soon. Until then, still stacking up some parts! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 30 2009, 08:09 AM~13739816
> *What's good?
> 
> How goes the cutlass?
> ...


its going,just tuff keeping motivated sometimes.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 30 2009, 05:39 AM~13739947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I hear that....definitely been a weekend or two where I just want to pass on putting in work.....but seems like everytime I think that, as soon as I get to work seeing the progress I am making pushes me past that attitude! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well had a little late night delivery yesterday:

My Edelbrock 1403 Carb showed up:



















To get an idea of the end product:



















:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 1 2009, 08:08 AM~13752251
> *Well had a little late night delivery yesterday:
> 
> My Edelbrock 1403 Carb showed up:
> ...


damn-man,you just stackin the goodies.............must be nice ballin' :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 30 2009, 08:48 AM~13739979
> *:buttkick:
> Just playing....how goes it? Word on the street is you already bought my half wrap and steering wheel!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Man I hear that....definitely been a weekend or two where I just want to pass on putting in work.....but seems like everytime I think that, as soon as I get to work seeing the progress I am making pushes me past that attitude!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah homie, I sent the m/o in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIII :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 1 2009, 05:18 AM~13752275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: What's good? The cutlass is looking dam nice man!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 1 2009, 08:51 AM~13753150
> *Lol, thanks....wish I really was ballin'....then I wouldn't have to buy one part at a time!  :biggrin:
> I will let you know when it gets here!    :roflmao:
> :wave:  :wave: What's good? The cutlass is looking dam nice man!
> *


THANKS MAN, STILL GOTS A LONG WAYS TO GO BEFORE ITS FINISHED


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 1 2009, 08:57 AM~13753663
> *THANKS MAN, STILL GOTS A LONG WAYS TO GO BEFORE ITS FINISHED
> *


I hear that. It's never ending! Lol.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 6 2009, 08:35 AM~13801771
> *:cheesy:
> *


What's good? You raffle off that caddy yet or what?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 30 2009, 06:09 AM~13739816
> *What's good?
> 
> How goes the cutlass?
> ...



Youre always stackin some parts. I should take a pic of your shelf of parts at my house, cant really stack much more, theyre touchin the ceiling on one part.


Im excited to get this frame in paint. Only a small amound of grinding/sanding then urethanes can fly! :0 

Oh yeah, we gotta make brake/fuel lines first


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn,talkin bout paintin the frame is getting me all anxious to do mine.you guys doin the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+May 6 2009, 03:04 PM~13806177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...thanks....definitely learning from the master! At your rate you will be slinging paint before us!  


On that note....been taking a week or two off for some spring cleaning....but still picking up odds and ends while that is being done. Nothing crazy, but got to love the UPS man!

Picked up these spark plug wire seperators:








Not ideally what I would have liked....but they don't make much for the V6!  

Also picked up a new timing chain for the bigger manifold/carb combo I picked up, and carb studs:


















The new cam should be on the way shortly...and a few other "secret" editions to the parts collections! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2009, 08:19 AM~13812592
> *
> Lol...thanks....definitely learning from the master! At your rate you will be slinging paint before us!
> 
> *


noooo way,ill be getting to paint mine about the time yours is back together,laced in all the goodies and cruizing the streeetz


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2009, 05:46 AM~13812694
> *noooo way,ill be getting to paint mine about the time yours is back together,laced in all the goodies and cruizing the streeetz
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


We'll see about that. You're flying through that wrap! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2009, 09:13 AM~13812836
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> We'll see about that. You're flying through that wrap!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: thanx bro,i have no life and i do NOTHING but work on that frame though


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2009, 06:41 AM~13813020
> *:cheesy: thanx bro,i have no life and i do NOTHING but work on that frame though
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sometimes I wish I had that luxury. There are nights I wish I had the frame at my disposal so I could do a little bit here and there. Tough having the frame 45 minutes away.  But we make due! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2009, 12:39 PM~13814721
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had that luxury. There are nights I wish I had the frame at my disposal so I could do a little bit here and there. Tough having the frame 45 minutes away.   But we make due!  :biggrin:
> *


damn,45mins? ouch!,but shit you guys are doing a good job and thats what matters and as long as shabby-g dont steal yo frame and goodies you will have a nice reliable ride in the end


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2009, 11:49 AM~13815937
> *damn,45mins? ouch!,but shit you guys are doing a good job and thats what matters and as long as shabby-g dont steal yo frame and goodies you will have a nice reliable ride in the end
> *


Yup...chaddyb lives in the sticks...so every Saturday it is the 45-55 min drive to put in work...so I have to make it worth it! :biggrin: 

Lol....but fortunately chaddyb also lives in ******* country....no one would know what to do with the parts! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 2 2009, 10:49 AM~13763915
> *I hear that. It's never ending! Lol.
> *


I DO WISH I COULD HAVE TOOK IT TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY, I THINK I COULD HAVE BROUGHT 2 TROPHYS HOME WITH IT LOOKIN THE WAY IT IS :happysad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2009, 03:56 PM~13816582
> *Yup...chaddyb lives in the sticks...so every Saturday it is the 45-55 min drive to put in work...so I have to make it worth it!  :biggrin:
> 
> Lol....but fortunately chaddyb also lives in ******* country....no one would know what to do with the parts!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2009, 01:56 PM~13816582
> *Yup...chaddyb lives in the sticks...so every Saturday it is the 45-55 min drive to put in work...so I have to make it worth it!  :biggrin:
> 
> Lol....but fortunately chaddyb also lives in ******* country....no one would know what to do with the parts!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



X2 They arent chevy mud truck parts so we're good.



BTW, 



You ever gonna work on this thing again? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 14 2009, 11:58 PM~13891433
> *X2 They arent chevy mud truck parts so we're good.
> BTW,
> You ever gonna work on this thing again?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: kakalaks been a bad influance on him and i both.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 14 2009, 08:58 PM~13891433
> *X2 They arent chevy mud truck parts so we're good.
> BTW,
> You ever gonna work on this thing again?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Would be a different story if it was covered in "monster" stickers! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 15 2009, 04:19 AM~13893938
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: kakalaks been a bad influance on him and i both.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

Should just scrap it out! 

Doesn't help someone thought it would be a good idea to gut their garage....crazy, just crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 15 2009, 08:15 AM~13894038
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Would be a different story if it was covered in "monster" stickers!  :biggrin:
> ...


its just a stupid g-body anyways,scrap it,and buy a real car :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 15 2009, 06:06 AM~13894204
> *its just a stupid g-body anyways,scrap it,and buy a real car :biggrin:
> *


That is what I am saying.....when it is done I could only sell it for like 6K anyways!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2009, 09:41 AM~13813020
> *:cheesy: thanx bro,i have no life and i do NOTHING but work on that frame though
> *


lucky bastard :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 15 2009, 07:19 AM~13893938
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: kakalaks been a bad influance on him and i both.
> *


Man you make it to where I have to come back to your topics to defend my honor fkrs :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2009, 12:48 PM~13895808
> *Man you make it to where I have to come back to your topics to defend my honor fkrs :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


haha you should go check out my topic then :0 ...all bullshit aside im not hating,im just trying to motivate,apparently im no good at it though


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2009, 12:46 PM~13895788
> *lucky bastard :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2009, 09:25 PM~13909061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WE START THEM YOUNG TOO!  *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 16 2009, 09:25 PM~13909061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's good fool? Sorry I missed Sunday...had some stuff to get done around the house!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 17 2009, 11:06 AM~13911034
> *WE START THEM YOUNG TOO!
> 
> 
> *


niiice big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 18 2009, 06:58 AM~13918379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

UPDATES


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 18 2009, 05:17 PM~13924588
> *UPDATES
> *


Been busy doing some spring cleaning on chaddyb's garage....but hopefully we will get back on it this weekend and finish torching out the last few pieces to wrap the frame with...and while I do that chaddyb is going to start tearing into the engine. 

Got the last parts for the engine last night actually:



















A shot of one of the parts piles! :biggrin: 










Also have some bits and pieces of my sounds coming this week as well! :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 19 2009, 06:11 AM~13930911
> *Been busy doing some spring cleaning on chaddyb's garage....but hopefully we will get back on it this weekend and finish torching out the last few pieces to wrap the frame with...and while I do that chaddyb is going to start tearing into the engine.
> 
> Got the last parts for the engine last night actually:
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 19 2009, 08:11 AM~13930911
> *Been busy doing some spring cleaning on chaddyb's garage....but hopefully we will get back on it this weekend and finish torching out the last few pieces to wrap the frame with...and while I do that chaddyb is going to start tearing into the engine.
> 
> Got the last parts for the engine last night actually:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, hopefully going to get back onto the frame this weekend and finally make some progress again since it has been a little while. But still stacking up the parts as I wait! :biggrin: 

Nothing special.....but everyone likes pics! 



















These are the component 5 1/4's that will be going in the back arm rest area..and the 6.5 component set that will be going in my kicks should be here any day! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin: looks good (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 05:14 AM~13966985
> *:biggrin: looks good (no ****) :cheesy:
> *


They will look better when I get to glassing them in! :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 02:20 PM~13967025
> *They will look better when I get to glassing them in!  :biggrin:
> *


dropping my dash off friday to get glassed :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@May 22 2009, 05:41 AM~13967163
> *dropping my dash off friday to get glassed :0
> *


Congrats I guess. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 06:06 AM~13966952
> *Well, hopefully going to get back onto the frame this weekend and finally make some progress again since it has been a little while. But still stacking up the parts as I wait!  :biggrin:
> 
> Nothing special.....but everyone likes pics!
> ...


I've got a Fosgate amp as well. How you like em?


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SUZY Q,* ValiantGurl64*





:wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 05:46 AM~13967194
> *I've got a Fosgate amp as well. How you like em?
> *


I was once sponsored by RF so I tend to lean towards them...but what amp? I personally like the old school amps....but never been disappointed with any of their amps. :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 06:47 AM~13967206
> *I was once sponsored by RF so I tend to lean towards them...but what amp? I personally like the old school amps....but never been disappointed with any of their amps.  :biggrin:
> *


Only pic I have of it. From when we were putting in the sub box. There is a silver plate that goes over the wires and such that is not on the amp in the picture.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 08:44 AM~13967178
> *Congrats I guess.  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


just letting you know that I was one step ahead of you :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 08:46 AM~13967194
> *I've got a Fosgate amp as well. How you like em?
> *


:thumbsdown: Im an Orion man myself :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 07:09 AM~13967321
> *:thumbsdown: Im an Orion man myself :biggrin:
> *


Have not owned anything else except the second amp in my Valiant. An Urban amp...now THAT'S old school.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

you cant go wrong with fosgate. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 09:17 AM~13967367
> *you cant go wrong with fosgate. :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 09:09 AM~13967321
> *:thumbsdown: Im an Orion man myself :biggrin:
> *


back in the 90's they were pretty good,these days their crap


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 06:04 AM~13967292
> *Only pic I have of it. From when we were putting in the sub box. There is a silver plate that goes over the wires and such that is not on the amp in the picture.
> 
> 
> ...


Never messed with that series of RF amps. I always favored these ones:



My old collection! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 09:18 AM~13967374
> *:uh:
> *


suck a dick


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 09:18 AM~13967376
> *back in the 90's they were pretty good,these days their crap
> *


and you know 1st hand :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 09:19 AM~13967383
> *suck a dick
> *


 :uh: ******


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 19 2009, 06:11 AM~13930911
> *Been busy doing some spring cleaning on chaddyb's garage....but hopefully we will get back on it this weekend
> *



The shop is operational again, got some painting done last night, FINALLY.  Gonna do some more today :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 09:20 AM~13967386
> *and you know 1st hand :uh:
> *


absolutely,i competed for years


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 22 2009, 06:07 AM~13967316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot dam! :biggrin: 

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 09:21 AM~13967393
> *:uh: ******
> *


just like a retarded kid,go build a car


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 22 2009, 07:17 AM~13967367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Good work!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 06:36 AM~13967468
> *Yea, I'm not complaining.
> NICE! Those look awesome.
> Wow. Good work!
> *


I sold the two chrome ones....had to fund the pearl! :biggrin: 

He has been contracted to paint the pearl! :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 07:38 AM~13967476
> *I sold the two chrome ones....had to fund the pearl!  :biggrin:
> 
> He has been contracted to paint the pearl!  :biggrin:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


And that is a worthy cause!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 06:48 AM~13967534
> *And that is a worthy cause!
> *


Lol...a work in progress at least! :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 07:48 AM~13967536
> *Lol...a work in progress at least!  :biggrin:
> *


Same here...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 09:32 AM~13967449
> *just like a retarded kid,go build a car
> *


arent you late for your stuffing appointment?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64+May 22 2009, 07:49 AM~13967973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 10:52 AM~13967997
> *That is what makes it fun! Putting in the work!
> :wow:  :wow:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x2 :barf:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 08:52 AM~13967997
> *That is what makes it fun! Putting in the work!
> :wow:  :wow:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Cheers to that!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Hey I found a good use for your frame. . .















































a nice place to set my coffee cup :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 10:50 AM~13967981
> *arent you late for your stuffing appointment?
> *


yep ill be right there make sure your ass is gaped and ready


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 22 2009, 01:48 PM~13969680
> *Hey I found a good use for your frame. . .
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeet,i use mine for the same thing


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 01:50 PM~13969703
> *yep ill make sure my ass is gaped and ready
> *



you ****** :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 01:57 PM~13969792
> *you ****** :uh:
> *


**** or no ****?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 02:02 PM~13969884
> ***** or no ****?
> *


both :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 22 2009, 10:48 AM~13969680
> *Hey I found a good use for your frame. . .
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

About time that thing does more than take up space and actually does something! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 22 2009, 11:48 AM~13969680
> *Hey I found a good use for your frame. . .
> 
> 
> ...


lol nice


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 22 2009, 12:48 PM~13969680
> *Hey I found a good use for your frame. . .
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, if I pick up drinking coffee when I take the body off the frame on my car I can guarantee that I'll be doing the same thing


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well we took advantage of the long weekend to make some progress! :biggrin: 

Finally after a little over a year I am finally done torching/grinding down all the pieces of steel that still need to be welded on....but used every bit of 2 full sheets of steel! 










Also decided to cut the day of work short after we accomplished that to have the regal take its maiden voyage! :biggrin: 




























OK...not exactly what I wish the maiden voyage would have been...would have been great if it was under its own power, but got the body back to my garage so I can start working on glassing the interior and such! :biggrin: 



















Got the interior completely ripped out with the exception of the dash! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

up here fools woulda been like how much for the donk :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 26 2009, 05:34 AM~13998546
> *up here fools woulda been like how much for the donk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh there have been a couple pm's from people asking why I am turning it into a donk! 

Other than controlling the wheels turning, believe it or not that dolley is pretty slick. Easy to push no matter where it is! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

How bout slapping a cutty front on the regal? That would be dope.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 06:30 AM~13998714
> *How bout slapping a cutty front on the regal? That would be dope.
> *


Ummmm...yeah I am going to have to lean towards negative! :biggrin:  

Always prefered the regal front grille as apposed to the cutty ones. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 09:40 AM~13998769
> *Ummmm...yeah I am going to have to lean towards negative!  :biggrin:
> 
> Always prefered the regal front grille as apposed to the cutty ones.  :biggrin:
> *


im neutral cuz i have both and can appreciate their fine looks ,keep it og though :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 26 2009, 07:10 AM~13998968
> *im neutral cuz i have both and can appreciate their fine looks ,keep it og though :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

I like the 79 cutlass front end....but prefer the 80's regal front end...so I am going with the t-type front regal grille! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 10:18 AM~13999016
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> I like the 79 cutlass front end....but prefer the 80's regal front end...so I am going with the t-type front regal grille!  :biggrin:
> *


I just dont like how the bumper sits out from the body :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 26 2009, 10:21 AM~14000745
> *I just dont like how the bumper sits out from the body :dunno:
> *


That is what she said! :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 06:25 AM~13998521
> *Well we took advantage of the long weekend to make some progress!  :biggrin:
> 
> Finally after a little over a year I am finally done torching/grinding down all the pieces of steel that still need to be welded on....but used every bit of 2 full sheets of steel!
> ...


Took ya a year? WOW. Well, then glad ya got to put in work! Keep it up.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 26 2009, 12:37 PM~14002287
> *Took ya a year? WOW. Well, then glad ya got to put in work! Keep it up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

In reality it has taken a lot less time then a year....but pretty much only put in work on the weekends, and as far as torching has gone we have torched out pieces and wrapped as we went. :biggrin: 

But yes...to get it to the point we are now it has been a little over a year already.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

THIS DUDE IS RICH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 26 2009, 01:11 PM~14002651
> *THIS DUDE IS RICH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

If I was really rich I would have just paid someone to do it all! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 02:04 PM~14002574
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> In reality it has taken a lot less time then a year....but pretty much only put in work on the weekends, and as far as torching has gone we have torched out pieces and wrapped as we went.  :biggrin:
> ...


Oh I know the actual process didn't take that long. I was saying it sucks that you didn't have enough time to get it done sooner.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Great progress, way to make use of the long weekend :cheesy:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 07:25 AM~13998521
> *Well we took advantage of the long weekend to make some progress!  :biggrin:
> 
> Finally after a little over a year I am finally done torching/grinding down all the pieces of steel that still need to be welded on....but used every bit of 2 full sheets of steel!
> ...



I tried to get the "rearview mirror" pic but didnt work so well . . .


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 26 2009, 05:52 PM~14004316
> *I tried to get the "rearview mirror" pic but didnt work so well . . .
> 
> 
> ...


They come out great if you can catch it just right, but it's hard to do


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Thats it everyone!!! Lets keep motivating this guy! :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 07:26 PM~14005268
> *Thats it everyone!!! Lets keep motivating this guy! :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64+May 26 2009, 02:21 PM~14003334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why you were swerving all over? :biggrin: 
Pretty sweet Vue in the shot though! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 05:26 PM~14005268
> *Thats it everyone!!! Lets keep motivating this guy! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh I got all the motivation I need....the stack of parts at chaddyb's and my place, as well as the money I have got into this! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, took advantage of the body being back at my place last night.....and put some work in. It sucked, but thankfully that part is over now! 

Started by taking out the steering column:










Then I had fun taking out the guage cluster making sure not to bust anything:










After those were out it was pretty easy to get the dash out:



















And lastly...after that was all out, the heater core/ac unit came out without an issue!











Now the fiberglassing "fiesta" can begin!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 27 2009, 06:18 AM~14011257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep it up!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 27 2009, 07:25 AM~14011894
> *Agreed!
> Keep it up!
> *


Thanks! Slowly but surely! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 27 2009, 10:44 AM~14012035
> *Thanks! Slowly but surely!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 11:10 AM~14014222
> *:yes:
> *


I didn't say snails pace! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 27 2009, 07:21 AM~14011266
> *Well, took advantage of the body being back at my place last night.....and put some work in. It sucked, but thankfully that part is over now!
> 
> Started by taking out the steering column:
> ...



You need a nice chrome steering colum from ididit, or flaming river :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 27 2009, 03:55 PM~14017152
> *You need a nice chrome steering colum from ididit, or flaming river  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You buying? :biggrin: 

Well, no progress last night.....but got to love the UPS man. 



















My T162S 6 1/2" component set was delivered last night....so that completes my front stage, and the T152S 5 1/4's will be my rear stage. Tomorrow I am going to start routing out some trim rings for them, and letting the fiberglass fly! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 27 2009, 07:21 AM~14011266
> *Well, took advantage of the body being back at my place last night.....and put some work in. It sucked, but thankfully that part is over now!
> 
> Started by taking out the steering column:
> ...


Are you selling the ac components If so let me know I need ac in my regal!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2009, 09:32 AM~14036180
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



Look above...progress! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright......well time for some progress pics! (take notes Kakalak!  :biggrin: )

Well, during the summer we work "summer hours" so I get half day Friday's and I took advantage of that by spending a couple hours making my "pods" for the component sets.

Here is the first stage, routing out the MDF to flush mount, and cut out tweeters:









Then I router out as much as possible so I only have to trim with the skil saw:









Test fit:









Finished skil sawing it out:









The finished product with edges rounded:


















:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

That was all on Friday....on Saturday it was back to the frame...and a day or moral victory! :biggrin: 

I officially got *ALL* of the steel on the frame, and tacked on. Just have to fully weld it on now! :biggrin: 

Had to finish up wrapping the top and bottom of the rear rails for the second time, and cutting out all the body bushing mounts with the hole saw!





































Now there actually is just 2 last pieces I have to weld on....but in order to do so we have to cut out the brace between the rear rails, and weld the flat pieces on where those are mounted....but those will be extremely easy! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

While I was hard at work on the frame...the mad scientist Chaddyb started ripping into the "Massive" 3.8! :biggrin: 

All the wire that was removed from the engine (should clean up the engine bay a little! :biggrin: )










The cleaned up engine:










Took the opportunity to test fit all the engine chrome, and see what we can use out of the box of engine chrome I traded for some fiberglassing work locally. But will now sand blast the block and get that beast into paint! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 08:48 AM~14059546
> *That was all on Friday....on Saturday it was back to the frame...and a day or moral victory!  :biggrin:
> 
> I officially got ALL of the steel on the frame, and tacked on. Just have to fully weld it on now!  :biggrin:
> ...


looks like you guys been busy up in here,shits looking fawkin good :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks man. Yeah it was a dam good feeling leaving North branch this weekend knowing that is FINALLY done! Except grinding/sanding begins......


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 08:51 AM~14059551
> *While I was hard at work on the frame...the mad scientist Chaddyb started ripping into the "Massive" 3.8!  :biggrin:
> 
> All the wire that was removed from the engine (should clean up the engine bay a little!  :biggrin: )
> ...


i cant believe your putting that motor back in there,non the less im sure it will be nice


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 06:08 AM~14059615
> *i cant believe your putting that motor back in there,non the less im sure it will be nice
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh that is a story in and of itself! I would have loved to put in a nice 350 or somehting....but that is also in hind site. 

When I originally bought this regal I was just going to paint it and sell it....until the engine went out. Well I replaced the engine, and was still going to just sell it, until I added up all the engine stuff...and to fully replace that engine it was $4,300! I realized I was NEVER going to get near that back out of the car/engine....so now I am stuck with it. It is BRAND NEW though...only about 900 miles on the engine. It is a running joke about how I have about $6,000 into that POS engine now that I am stuck with it and chroming it out.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 09:10 AM~14059624
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Oh that is a story in and of itself! I would have loved to put in a nice 350 or somehting....but that is also in hind site.
> 
> When I originally bought this regal I was just going to paint it and sell it....until the engine went out. Well I replaced the engine, and was still going to just sell it, until I added up all the engine stuff...and to fully replace that engine it was $4,300! I realized I was NEVER going to get near that back out of the car/engine....so now I am stuck with it. It is BRAND NEW though...only about 900 miles on the engine. It is a running joke about how I have about $6,000 into that POS engine now that I am stuck with it and chroming it out.
> *


 :0 damn it man.....3.8 it is then,makes plenty of sense :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 06:36 AM~14059737
> *:0 damn it man.....3.8 it is then,makes plenty of sense :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: In hind site (of course) if I would have decided to keep this before the engine replacement I would have for sure picked up one hell of a 350 for that price. But stuck with this "beast" instead! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice pods (pause) oh and notes taken  :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 1 2009, 07:57 AM~14060223
> *nice pods  (pause) oh and notes taken   :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

Sorry had to give you some crap! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i looked threw the topic but couldnt find pics of how you did around the bottom of the spring pockets.i cut the parts but havent fit them in there yet,just wanted to see what you did


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 11:13 AM~14060329
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry had to give you some crap! Lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 08:43 AM~14060569
> *i looked threw the topic but couldnt find pics of how you did around the bottom of the spring pockets.i cut the parts but havent fit them in there yet,just wanted to see what you did
> *


Here are the pics I have:

We torched off the orignal part:









Made the jigs for the mounts:



















Then we used 1/4 on the inside:










Not the best pic....but the circle goes in the middle (of course, then there is a piece welded on either side:










Then plated the top in 1/4" and plug welded it on










And welded on the mounts:










That help? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Another pic of it:











And in this pic...the pieces at the bottom right are welded onto the bottom of the frame towards the front of the rails.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this is what i was wondering about,the plates around the hole itself.you pretty much did i like i planned to,i got all the parts cut just wanted to look at some others work in that area,THANX BRO


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 09:02 AM~14060748
> *this is what i was wondering about,the plates around the hole itself.you pretty much did i like i planned to,i got all the parts cut just wanted to look at some others work in that area,THANX BRO
> 
> 
> ...


YEah no problem. 

In the pic I posted of the 1/4 patterns...the circle was put in the middle of the spring pocket...and then the other piece to the right of it was welded around it and down into the inside of the rail, and the other piece (to the left of the cirle pattern) went on the other side. (If that makes sense)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2009, 08:56 AM~14069988
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats new bro :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:01 AM~14070004
> *whats new bro :biggrin:
> *


Another day! :biggrin: 

Spent some time scuffing up some interior panels last night so I can begin to glass.....man I am looking forward to that!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2009, 09:10 AM~14070051
> *Another day!  :biggrin:
> 
> Spent some time scuffing up some interior panels last night so I can begin to glass.....man I am looking forward to that!
> *


cool 
i used to really enjoy working with fiberglass,i did installs for 9 years before i moved onto hydros


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:19 AM~14070100
> *cool
> i used to really enjoy working with fiberglass,i did installs for 9 years before i moved onto hydros
> *


It is fun....and is a nice step away from frame work....but the sanding gets old fast! :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2009, 09:23 AM~14070124
> *It is fun....and is a nice step away from frame work....but the sanding gets old fast!  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


i gotta agree 100% with you there,shit gave me carpal tunnel within the first few years and that shit sucks


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:25 AM~14070145
> *i gotta agree 100% with you there,shit gave me carpal tunnel within the first few years and that shit sucks
> *


It doesn't take much....and if you don't constantly wear a mask the fumes/dust is No bueno!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 2 2009, 09:25 AM~14070145
> *i gotta agree 100% with you there, Jacking off gave me carpal tunnel within the first few years and that shit sucks
> *


LIL rule about pics need not apply


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 10:08 AM~14070485
> *LIL rule about pics need not apply
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Have to admit...that was pretty good. 

Now get to work! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

IS THIS DONE YET? :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2009, 01:22 PM~14070702
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Have to admit...that was pretty good.
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 2 2009, 10:30 AM~14070792
> *IS THIS DONE YET? :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I sold it and started over already! 

And waiting on some parts! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2009, 01:34 PM~14070837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I sold it and started over already!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 10:48 AM~14070984
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


The more chiney parts!  

And some powder coated ones as well. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 10:48 AM~14070984
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Dam server! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2009, 01:51 PM~14071013
> *The more chiney parts!
> 
> And some powder coated ones as well.  :biggrin:
> *


You cant hide money :no:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 11:13 AM~14071250
> *You cant hide money :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh I wish I was as rich as many seem to think...would make this build so much easier! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well as always work continues!

Got around to actually "slinging" some glass last night! :biggrin: 

Started off by gluing dowls to the sail panel....and then to the pods to get the angle I wanted:










Making sure they are symmetrical:










While the glue hardened (no ****) I went ahead and laid the first coat of resin on my front and rear deck lids:










After the glue set I stretched the fleece over the pods and glued it down:










And finally.....laid down the first layer of glass:










I know a lot of people like to lay down 3 or 4 layers right off the bat.....but I prefer to let the first coat set to see how it set up, and then I will go back and scuff up the first coat and lay 3-4 layers of chop mat down.

I prefer to do it that way because I can compensate for any ridges, ripples, or bumps that may have appeared on the first coat, so I can begin correcting that with the chop mat (if that makes sense!).


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2009, 05:17 AM~14080431
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Should hopefully get the kick pods for the front started by the end of the week as well! :biggrin: Got to love progress. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

those are lookin good bro,you gonna paint them or cover them ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 3 2009, 08:23 AM~14080448
> *Should hopefully get the kick pods for the front started by the end of the week as well!  :biggrin: Got to love progress.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah just dont sling it next time (no ****) you'll make a mess in your car (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jun 3 2009, 05:25 AM~14080462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...that was so wrong in so many ways! :uh: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I said no **** :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2009, 05:58 AM~14080557
> *I said no **** :angry:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 3 2009, 02:59 PM~14080558
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jun 3 2009, 08:59 AM~14080558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 3 2009, 06:08 AM~14080588
> *
> *


When you going to need some glass work done? I know a guy who knows a guy! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I wish I had some glass skills


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 3 2009, 06:41 AM~14080737
> *I wish I had some glass skills
> *


Just send me your stuff and we can work out the financials! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 3 2009, 07:43 AM~14080743
> *Just send me your stuff and we can work out the financials!  :biggrin:
> *


If you come across anymore 6's or 4's for LMK. My wife needs some for her ghia


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 3 2009, 06:44 AM~14080749
> *If you come across anymore 6's or 4's for LMK. My wife needs some for her ghia
> *


PM sent!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Up to my elbows in fiberglass again last night!  

So here goes the progress~

First I started by working on the front kick panels a little. The first thing I did was glue some dowls to the existing kick panel to stregthen them up for when I stretched fleece on them:










Then, just like the rear pods I did some measuring and glued the actual pod itself to the kick:










At this point I stretched the fleece, and allowed the glue to set really good (but forgot to take a pic).....but while the glue was setting I got to work on the rear pods again, first cutting out the speaker mouts:










Test fitting:










And lastly I got a layer of glass on the front kicks, as well as 4 layers of chop mat on the rear pods:










I will do the same on the front kicks, and then begin applying a "milkshake" to smooth these bad boys out! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 09:47 AM~14093094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure I just vomitted a little. Thank you. :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 4 2009, 12:51 PM~14093126
> *I am pretty sure I just vomitted a little. Thank you.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


manorexiaowned :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 10:40 AM~14093663
> *manorexiaowned :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 12:47 PM~14093094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 10:47 AM~14093094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOKS EXPIRED


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 5 2009, 12:05 AM~14099592
> *THAT SHIT LOKS EXPIRED
> *


:yessad: but I think the owner wanted a theme that described himself........poor guy


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 5 2009, 04:47 AM~14101815
> *:yessad: but I think the owner wanted a theme that described himself........poor guy
> *


You and your homosexual references....starting to wonder! :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 5 2009, 08:15 AM~14101906
> *You and your homosexual references....starting to wonder!  :uh:  :uh:
> *


how did that get turned around on me (pause) :0 I basically just called the owner a fruit loop :uh: :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 5 2009, 05:23 AM~14101941
> *how did that get turned around on me (pause) :0  I basically just called the owner a fruit loop :uh:  :angry:
> *


A lot of talk about ****'s from you!  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 5 2009, 09:56 AM~14102366
> *A lot of talk about ****'s from you!    :biggrin:
> *


just call them how I see them (pause) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 5 2009, 07:24 AM~14102520
> *just call them how I see them (pause) :0  :biggrin:
> *


A guy with a ceral themed car definitely fits that mold! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 5 2009, 07:26 AM~14102527
> *A guy with a ceral themed car definitely fits that mold!  :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD YOU HAVE ONE. :biggrin: 
BAWBABWBABWBBAB


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 5 2009, 08:07 AM~14102814
> *I HEARD YOU HAVE ONE. :biggrin:
> BAWBABWBABWBBAB
> *


 :twak: :twak: :no: :no:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 5 2009, 11:07 AM~14102814
> *I HEARD YOU HAVE ONE. :biggrin:
> BAWBABWBABWBBAB
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for some new pics :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

You get anywhere on this thing? :uh: 




:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jun 7 2009, 06:39 PM~14119713
> *You get anywhere on this thing?  :uh:
> :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Ask and you shall receive! :biggrin: 

So it was a productive weekend~

On Friday I took advantage of the summer hours and half day at work and finished up cleaning up the front kick pods, and laying down 4-5 layers of chop mat:

Cutting out the holes:









Moch fitting:









And while I was laying down the chop mat I also laid down 2 layers on my front and rear decks:









And Saturday was a great day.....I can *OFFICIALLY* say I am done wrapping the frame! 

:biggrin: 

I didn't take many pics because it looks the same as the last time...just finished up wrapping the rear rails for the second time, and a couple small things here and there that needed buttoning up!



















Even took the time to wrap inside the lower a arm mount:










So let the grinding begin! 

Otherwise we have a couple really small things to take care of such as welding on motor mounts, and some gussets on the upper a arm mounts...but that is it! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin real good bro :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 8 2009, 07:42 AM~14124710
> *lookin real good bro :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. It was a dam good feeling to finally finish up welding on those last couple pieces this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 8 2009, 05:33 AM~14124221
> *Ask and you shall receive!  :biggrin:
> 
> So it was a productive weekend~
> ...


HAVE FUN BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 8 2009, 08:12 AM~14124899
> *HAVE FUN BUDDY! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh I know...the fun never stops. It goes from one pain in the butt to the next. And after all the grinding is done...then it will be on to sanding and such.  

But it is getting there. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 8 2009, 08:23 AM~14124984
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Oh I know...the fun never stops. It goes from one pain in the butt to the next. And after all the grinding is done...then it will be on to sanding and such.
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 8 2009, 08:26 AM~14125007
> *
> *


The good thing is you told me you would take care of grinding that all for me! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 8 2009, 10:35 AM~14125052
> *The good thing is you told me you would take care of grinding that all for me!  :biggrin:
> *


Ill step in and take care of the painting part, so you dont have to sweat about that. :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jun 8 2009, 09:05 PM~14133400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....slowly but surely we are getting there! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

do yourself a favor and get a 7" or 9" grinder and cut your work in half


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 9 2009, 08:47 AM~14136297
> *do yourself a favor and get a 7" or 9" grinder and cut your work in half
> *


x2 :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 9 2009, 05:47 AM~14136297
> *do yourself a favor and get a 7" or 9" grinder and cut your work in half
> *





> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 9 2009, 05:58 AM~14136341
> *x2 :wave:
> *


Way ahead of you....purchased a new 7" grinder a long time ago when I was torching out pieces...makes much quicker work of cleaning up the edges! 

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...49299_200349299

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 9 2009, 10:13 AM~14138325
> *WHAT IT DEW
> *


It sits on the rotisserie right now! :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

get to grindin so you can start primein
















i ahead of you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

i am statring on you shit full fledge on the 22cnd so get ready holmes!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 9 2009, 09:51 AM~14136517
> *Way ahead of you....purchased a new 7" grinder a long time ago when I was torching out pieces...makes much quicker work of cleaning up the edges!
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...49299_200349299
> ...


then why is the little grinder in the pic :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda+Jun 10 2009, 02:59 AM~14147457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because your retarded! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright...not a ton of progress last night but every little bit helps. 

Laid down the first coat of dura glass and knocked it down (only did that in a couple areas that needed to be built up a little.)

Then I laid down a nice thick coat of a "milkshake" which is a combination of body filler and fiberglass resin. Coats and sands like filler, but brushes on like resin....it is great for making quick work on it when you don't need the extra coats of glass for structure, and are just needing shape! 

So here is the couple pics I snapped:



















Hopefully get that sanded down in the next day or two, and either one more coat, or onto glazing putty to finish off the shaping. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Awesome!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 10 2009, 07:07 AM~14147652
> *Alright...not a ton of progress last night but every little bit helps.
> 
> Laid down the first coat of dura glass and knocked it down (only did that in a couple areas that needed to be built up a little.)
> ...


Ooh, what did this go on? :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jun 10 2009, 05:54 AM~14147766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are my kick panels.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 10 2009, 08:09 AM~14147845
> *I can teach you a thing or two!  :biggrin:
> Those are my kick panels.
> *


 Sweet


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

that looks good bro,but you should try a product called metal-glaze made by evercoat.its really thin and levels itself really well ,super easy to sand ive used the resin and filler method for years and works fine ,but this shit works MUCH better atleast in my opinion


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Jun 10 2009, 06:40 AM~14147955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have become a huge fan of rage extreme. It is amazingly easy to sand, and leaves absolutely no pin holes. What I have been doing lately is laying down that coat of "milkshake," sanding it down, touching up with the rage extreme, and then filling any spots with glazing putty. 

From what I have heard if you do the "milkshake" with the rage it is suppose to knock down and shape out in no time....but I haven't tried it yet because the rage is not cheap! :biggrin: 

But I may have to try that.


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 10 2009, 07:53 AM~14148032
> *that looks good bro,but you should try a product called metal-glaze made by evercoat.its really thin and levels itself really well ,super easy to sand ive used the resin and filler method for years and works fine ,but this shit works MUCH better atleast in my opinion
> *


that what i use i mixes up kinda green :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 10 2009, 06:14 PM~14152460
> *that what i use i mixes up kinda green :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yep,thats the stuff


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda+Jun 10 2009, 03:14 PM~14152460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting....I might have to give that a try! :biggrin: 



A little sample of what's to come. Didn't get around to knocking down that "milkshake" last night.....but did get some pics of some of the powder coating I am getting done! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 11 2009, 08:08 AM~14158500
> *Interesting....I might have to give that a try!  :biggrin:
> A little sample of what's to come. Didn't get around to knocking down that "milkshake" last night.....but did get some pics of some of the powder coating I am getting done!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


those came out real nice,thats how i did my powerballs, cups and cyl casings


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 11 2009, 07:51 AM~14159249
> *those came out real nice,thats how i did my powerballs, cups and cyl casings
> *


Thanks. I am excited to see how they came out in person because the pic definitely makes them stand out. 

Should set off the chrome nicely! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 10 2009, 08:54 AM~14147766
> *Awesome!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 10 2009, 10:37 AM~14148377
> *Thanks.  :biggrin:
> Thanks. I have become a huge fan of rage extreme. It is amazingly easy to sand, and leaves absolutely no pin holes. What I have been doing lately is laying down that coat of "milkshake," sanding it down, touching up with the rage extreme, and then filling any spots with glazing putty.
> 
> ...


nope........its like 54 a gallon here :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 11 2009, 08:31 PM~14166219
> *nope........its like 54 a gallon here :angry:
> *


It was right around that for the rage up here too.  

That is why I suffer through the crappy bondo for the major coats, and then lay down the rage for finishing up. 

Much like this~ 

Knocked down the "milkshake" and then test fitted to make sure everything was still all good:



















After 2 hours of sanding (always fun) I just said hell with it and laid down rage in a couple spots that needed it and called it a night. :biggrin: 










:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I think I will go out and buy the cheap stuff on mine to, but only for the interior pieces. Looks good though :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

dont use the bondo brand of anything....evercoat is waaaay easier to sand and lays much smoother.i think i paid under 30bucks for a gallon. its a lightweight filler and then you can use the metal glaze over that cut your sanding time in half!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 12 2009, 07:10 AM~14169647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned that the hard way. I am only using "bondo" brand because I have 1.5 gallons of it laying around...in the future it will only be evercoat! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 12 2009, 09:25 AM~14169765
> *dont use the bondo brand of anything....evercoat is waaaay easier to sand and lays much smoother.i think i paid under 30bucks for a gallon. its a lightweight filler and then you can use the metal glaze over that cut your sanding time in half!
> *


I have to disagree on that one. I bought some Bondo "premium" filler from PepBoys for a project that didn't require high dollar stuff, and to be honest it lays down and sand almost as good as the Rage Extreme I just bought. I kept the empty can for referance it worked so well. I'll get the actual name off the can.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ive used that stuff its deff 20x better than regular bondo but def was harder to sand then the evercoat product....ive never used rage,shits to rich for my taste


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice progress :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Damn all this talk about milkshakes!!! Got a fatboy hungry :cheesy: Naw, You killin that thing Homeboi. I gotta step my game up before I get left behind


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 12 2009, 06:46 PM~14175422
> *I have to disagree on that one. I bought some Bondo "premium" filler from PepBoys for a project that didn't require high dollar stuff, and to be honest it lays down and sand almost as good as the Rage Extreme I just bought. I kept the empty can for referance it worked so well. I'll get the actual name off the can.
> *


Definitely have to post up that info. I was blown away at how little the rage builds up when you sand it down, and how slick it lays down.....but if there is something out there as easy to use for cheaper I am all about giving it a try! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jun 12 2009, 07:14 PM~14175599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks. Hopefully someday it will actually be done! :biggrin: 

Well, unfortunately no progress this weekend because I was down in Milwaukee for some family stuff....and the next couple weekends are going to be slowed do shows, and more family obligations, but I will do a little here and there over the week. 

But I did get a couple more pics of my finished up powder coating....looking dam wet! :biggrin: Going to definitely do a couple other parts as well now. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I got the name and product number of that filler for you.

*1024 Bondo 


Bondo Ultimate Filler Gallon


UPC Code: 076308010249 *

If you go on www.bondo.com and look under premium fillers you'll see the 1024 number listed. The site doesn't have much info and no pricing but if you contact them they may be able to get you a number of a local supplier.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

anything "bondo" not good for body work............... too much talc


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Jun 15 2009, 10:39 AM~14194820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am guessing that is what leads to it gumming up on the sandpaper?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't know how much cheaper it will be these days verses the Rage but if its a big savings it another option at least. I usually use a DA sander to break the surface after it sets up then go to a block, thats seems to help with the paper loading up.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 15 2009, 12:50 PM~14196159
> *I don't know how much cheaper it will be these days verses the Rage but if its a big savings it another option at least. I usually use a DA sander to break the surface after it sets up then go to a block, thats seems to help with the paper loading up.
> *


Yeah definitely something I will have to look into. 

Wish I could run the DA but the wife hates the compressor running (attached garage) and with her being pregnant I am not touching that hot button....so I have just been using a palm sander! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 15 2009, 07:15 PM~14198371
> *Yeah definitely something I will have to look into.
> 
> Wish I could run the DA but the wife hates the compressor running (attached garage) and with her being pregnant I am not touching that hot button....so I have just been using a palm sander!  :biggrin:
> *


scary ass :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 15 2009, 07:15 PM~14198371
> *Yeah definitely something I will have to look into.
> 
> Wish I could run the DA but the wife hates the compressor running (attached garage) and with her being pregnant I am not touching that hot button....so I have just been using a palm sander!  :biggrin:
> *


I had to use my palm too when my wife was pregnant too. She was scared about me hittin the baby's head


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

All this talk about fillers :uh: 


Imma a body guy, and, 
Evercoat lite weight is all I ever use, works great in the milkshake too. I do believe the rage sands a little nicer, but is just too damn expensive to be efficient.

Just my .02 on the topic


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jun 16 2009, 06:27 PM~14210612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you know? :biggrin: 

Well.....it really doesn't look like any progress....and it is a terrible picture, but last night I finished up sanding down the kick pods....there is 2 or 3 spots I have to hit with glazing putty....but otherwise should be ready for high build! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 05:17 AM~14214976
> *looks good :cheesy:
> *


You mean you can actually make out what is in the pic? :biggrin: 

Thanks....they sucked because I had to pretty much sand all by hand. The palm sander really didn't do a whole lot....but should look good once we get them into primer. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 17 2009, 08:24 AM~14215010
> *You mean you can actually make out what is in the pic?  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks....they sucked because I had to pretty much sand all by hand. The palm sander really didn't do a whole lot....but should look good once we get them into primer.  :biggrin:
> *


I know what Im lookin at thats why I said they look good  I need to get a sander too. I started sanding my glove box by hand and it takes forever. So I said screw it, untill I get a sander. :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 05:54 AM~14215116
> *I know what Im lookin at thats why I said they look good  I need to get a sander too. I started sanding my glove box by hand and it takes forever. So I said screw it, untill I get a sander. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Yeah I have to start sanding down the dash as well.  Not looking forward to that at all!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 17 2009, 09:41 AM~14215309
> *:biggrin:
> Yeah I have to start sanding down the dash as well.    Not looking forward to that at all!
> *


Im going to use my line sander to get it nice and straight (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 06:45 AM~14215329
> *Im going to use my line sander to get it nice and straight (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

All I have is the palm sander.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 17 2009, 09:48 AM~14215360
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> All I have is the palm sander.
> *


trade you a line sander for some chrome :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 12:53 PM~14218758
> *trade you a line sander for some chrome :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think I will stick with the mas chiney! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

mas puto :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 01:50 PM~14219263
> *mas puto :angry:
> *


 :uh: Nada puto pinche ******!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 18 2009, 08:23 AM~14226135
> *:uh: Nada puto pinche ******!
> *


por que tu no amistoso :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 18 2009, 07:27 AM~14226627
> *por que tu no amistoso :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


No habla ******! :biggrin: 

J/p......Habla poquito!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 18 2009, 10:39 AM~14226694
> *No habla ******!  :biggrin:
> 
> J/p......Habla poquito!
> *


and I was like me too :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 18 2009, 09:57 AM~14227689
> *and I was like me too :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jun 18 2009, 10:46 AM~14228181
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: Less LIL more work! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 18 2009, 01:55 PM~14228248
> *:twak:  :twak: Less LIL more work!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: Mas Puto :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 18 2009, 11:47 AM~14228788
> *x2 :biggrin:  Mas Puto :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 18 2009, 01:55 PM~14228248
> *:twak:  :twak: Less LIL more work!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x10 for alll of us :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jun 18 2009, 02:42 PM~14230629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! New paint theme...going to plaster that all over the side of the regal! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 19 2009, 08:03 AM~14237009
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:
> Damn! New paint theme...going to plaster that all over the side of the regal!  :biggrin:
> *


check the donk sites before you do that..... would want to have more than one dumbass doing that to their car :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 19 2009, 05:20 AM~14237056
> *check the donk sites before you do that..... would want to have more than one dumbass doing that to their car :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I just assumed you were doing something along those lines with the Fruit Loop mobile you posted!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 19 2009, 08:41 AM~14237139
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I just assumed you were doing something along those lines with the Fruit Loop mobile you posted!
> *


nah b...... that was my ride from way back when. Im a 80's baby so I figured I need to take it back and build something from my era :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 19 2009, 05:54 AM~14237197
> *nah b...... that was my ride from way back when. Im a 80's baby so I figured I need to take it back and build something from my era :biggrin:
> *



It was definitely a sweet ride! :uh: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 19 2009, 09:20 AM~14237312
> *It was definitely a sweet ride!  :uh:  :barf:
> *


Lightly sweetened, kid tested and mother approved lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 19 2009, 08:41 AM~14237139
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I just assumed you were doing something along those lines with the Fruit Loop mobile you posted!
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jun 18 2009, 08:12 PM~14233449
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


heres geoff at softball last night


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jun 19 2009, 03:06 PM~14239820
> *heres geoff at softball last night
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: I knew he liked tights :ugh:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jun 18 2009, 08:12 PM~14233449
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! That is good tea btw...lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Jun 19 2009, 05:02 PM~14240759
> *LMAO! I like too get a good tea bag...lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 19 2009, 01:07 PM~14240269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
Subtle! 


Alright....so anyways...Was a busy weekend with the local RO picnic, Fathers day, and a couple other random things I needed to get taken care of, but still managed a little progress. 

Dropped the gas tank so the chrome one can me matched:



















Finished knocking down the glazing putty on the kick panels, and knocked down the first coating of "milkshake" on the front and rear deck lids:










Those will need a little spot putty as well, but then it is off to high build primer for all those pieces. 

Aslo got another delivery from the UPS man! (no ****!)
:biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:werd:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 05:29 AM~14270598
> *Nice work homie!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. Still a long way to go, but fun to see some progress. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 23 2009, 12:30 PM~14272010
> *Thanks. Still a long way to go, but fun to see some progress.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 on that, I got the 98% completed pic of my glass :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Not sure if it has been approved for public viewing though :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 11:03 AM~14272777
> *x2 on that, I got the 98% completed pic of my glass :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Not sure if it has been approved for public viewing though :biggrin:
> *


Going to have to post those pics up for sure!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well with the weather being so extra muggy lately I haven't ventured into the garage to do any glassing/sanding...so no real progress lately. This did comein the mail yesterday:










The handle for the quick disconnect....and I also ordered my chrome gas tank...but that is about it.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 24 2009, 08:12 AM~14281158
> *Well with the weather being so extra muggy lately I haven't ventured into the garage to do any glassing/sanding...so no real progress lately. This did comein the mail yesterday:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Jun 24 2009, 05:31 AM~14281222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I cant believe your still on this page


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

tastetest


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 25 2009, 01:49 AM~14291454
> *tastetest
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 25 2009, 02:49 AM~14291454
> *tastetest
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 24 2009, 09:06 PM~14289564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexiness! :biggrin: That Majestics touch! :thumbsup: 

Well although it was like 95 and so humid you can cut the air with a butter knife I sucked it up and went out to the garage to put in a little work last night. 

Got a second coat of "milkshake" on the front and rear decks:










I was just going to spot putty it, but there was a couple spots I felt needed a little of building up still so I just went with another layer. 

Also started working on the front door panels. 

Got the carpet off....which actually came off super quick and easy since the glue was pretty much melting in the garage from the heat:










Made a template out of the carpet, and then cut the wood insert that will be getting bolted to the door:










Plan is to cover the insert in suede, and the rest will be painted! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: Atleast someone is putting in some work.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2009, 05:36 AM~14292415
> *:thumbsup: Atleast someone is putting in some work.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just looks like more because my interior guy is getting down! :biggrin: 

But I try to get out to the garage every night and make a little progress. My window of opportunity is growing smaller by the day as my wifes due date approaches! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 24 2009, 06:12 AM~14281158
> *Well with the weather being so extra muggy lately I haven't ventured into the garage to do any glassing/sanding...so no real progress lately. This did comein the mail yesterday:
> 
> 
> ...


This fit an Arctic Cat or Polaris?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 25 2009, 06:30 AM~14292556
> *This fit an Arctic Cat or Polaris?
> *


Fits Anderson Disconnects. Not sure otherwise. :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 25 2009, 08:27 AM~14292375
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Your just not use to seeing pages this long because there are pics!!
> Sexiness!  :biggrin: That Majestics touch!  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Pics or I call bullshit :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2009, 09:27 AM~14294005
> *Pics or I call bullshit :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Take a flight to Mn and you can stay at my place for free. You will know the feeling! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 25 2009, 12:46 PM~14294178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Take a flight to Mn and you can stay at my place for free. You will know the feeling!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


I live in Fla, I dont know if it gets any humider than this :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2009, 11:15 AM~14294965
> *I live in Fla, I dont know if it gets any humider than this :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Good point...so I know you know what I mean. Go outside and you can literally feel the air as you walk. barf!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2009, 01:15 PM~14294965
> *I live in Fla, I dont know if it gets any humider than this :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



One news station said it was 95 with 100% humidity, another said 95% :uh: 

MN gets pretty humid in the summer sometimes, Ive heard FL is pretty fuckin bad though


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

busted this out tonight note the time of post!!


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda+Jun 26 2009, 03:01 AM~14303704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam you crazy....but those came out sexy as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 26 2009, 06:01 AM~14303704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it man....... I'll shut up about me staying up till 2A the other night trying to finish a ride  :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 05:25 AM~14304048
> *damn it man....... I'll shut up about me staying up till 2A the other night trying to finish a ride   :thumbsup:
> *


Dedicated to the cause! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 25 2009, 07:46 AM~14292630
> *Fits Anderson Disconnects. Not sure otherwise.  :dunno:
> *


LOL......I was bustin your balls


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 26 2009, 06:04 AM~14304170
> *LOL......I was bustin your balls
> *


I know! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 09:02 AM~14304159
> *Dedicated to the cause!  :biggrin:
> *


Thats the "*M*" for yah :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 06:20 AM~14304247
> *Thats the ""M"* touch to it! :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

new foam fo da pillows


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good up in homies :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda+Jun 28 2009, 05:21 AM~14319725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fool! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 27 2009, 04:50 AM~14313277
> *new foam fo da pillows
> 
> 
> ...


Your doing a badazz job homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 29 2009, 09:17 AM~14327916
> *Your doing a badazz job homie!! :biggrin:
> *


You should see all the Dr. Pepper I had to pay with! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 29 2009, 12:25 PM~14328548
> *You should see all the Dr. Pepper I had to pay with!  :biggrin:
> *


Werd?


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

ha! fo sho DR.PEPPER IS DA SHIT!
sold dis a while ago in tulsa


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 29 2009, 01:25 PM~14328548
> *You should see all the Dr. Pepper I had to pay with!  :biggrin:
> *


you sold him a bubble?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 04:22 AM~14338148
> *you sold him a bubble?
> *


 :no: :no: :banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 30 2009, 08:05 AM~14338260
> *:no:  :no:  :banghead:
> *


you said you gave him doctor pepper


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 05:21 AM~14338295
> *you said you gave him doctor pepper
> *


  :roflmao: 

Inside joke....he needed to go to the yard to pull some front seats to do my upholstery and I said I would pay him for his time. He mentioned he would work for Dr. P. :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 30 2009, 07:38 AM~14338338
> *  :roflmao:
> 
> Inside joke....he needed to go to the yard to pull some front seats to do my upholstery and I said I would pay him for his time. He mentioned he would work for Dr. P.  :biggrin:
> *


thats my shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 28 2009, 05:31 PM~14321928
> *:thumbsup: Looking damn sexy!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

http://tinypic.com/r/usxn6/5


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

damn man that is lookin real good. what did you get that center consul out of??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 30 2009, 07:17 PM~14343468
> *http://tinypic.com/r/usxn6/5
> 
> 
> ...


real nice,thats gonna look good up in the regal :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda+Jun 30 2009, 04:05 PM~14343314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Money well spent. Looking forward to seeing them in person! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 30 2009, 06:17 PM~14343468
> *http://tinypic.com/r/usxn6/5
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

im done
http://tinypic.com/r/28le26w/5


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

im done
http://tinypic.com/r/28le26w/5


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

NOICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!




What sewing machine are you using ????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 30 2009, 09:15 PM~14344696
> *:thumbsup: Also good with a splash of the Captain!  :biggrin:
> Hot damn that is looking sexy! A glimpse into the big picture of things!  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> I got the center consol out of a mid 80's Caddilac Seville Slant Back. But I got the idea off of a fellow LIL rider!  :biggrin:
> ...


I hope you paid no less than 12K for that cause if you didnt its garbage


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda+Jul 1 2009, 02:04 AM~14348890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: I can only "afford" old school RF!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 07:57 AM~14349109
> * :nosad:  :nosad: I can only "afford" old school RF!
> *



poor guy


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 05:01 AM~14349124
> *poor guy
> *


Well the nice thing is the only way I judge the work being done to my car is by how much it costs! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 08:06 AM~14349134
> *Well the nice thing is the only way I judge the work being done to my car is by how much it costs!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I guess Ive been thinking of it the wrong way for all these years


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 05:51 AM~14349311
> *Damn I guess Ive been thinking of it the wrong way for all these years
> *


Someday you will understand. :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 1 2009, 05:51 AM~14349085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 1 2009, 06:01 AM~14349124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jul 1 2009, 05:38 AM~14348992
> *NOICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What sewing machine are you using ????
> *


a 1950's CONSEW oldie but goodie


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jul 1 2009, 05:38 AM~14348992
> *NOICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What sewing machine are you using ????
> *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

My seats are in the mail. Take good care of em :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jul 1 2009, 07:03 PM~14354754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you look like a mad scientist at work :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda+Jul 1 2009, 04:03 PM~14354754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seen the hours he posted up progress pics....mad scientist indeed! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 06:33 AM~14360154
> *you look like a mad scientist at work :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALIVE!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for hands on custom work  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 04:46 AM~14370628
> *ttt for hands on custom work   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

got those 12K speakers, didnt get a chance to open them cause I got the floor pan welded in. Thanks bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 5 2009, 12:15 PM~14385077
> *got those 12K speakers, didnt get a chance to open them cause I got the floor pan welded in. Thanks bro
> *


 :thumbsup: Glad to hear they arrived safely! :biggrin: 

Well I took advantage of the longer weekend to take care of some things on the regal that I was pushing off. 

Finished making/routing the door inserts where it is carpeted from the factory, didn't get a chance to take a finished picture of them, but this is where I was glassing in the bolts to mount them with:










While that fiberglass solidified I went ahead and started working on sanding down all the interior panels. I sanded off the raised part around the rear windows:



















The finished pile of parts:










And after that was done I worked on cutting out some 1/4" MDF to begin molding the dash with:










Doesn't look like a lot of work, but that pretty much took up my weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 6 2009, 07:23 AM~14390823
> *:thumbsup: Glad to hear they arrived safely!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well I took advantage of the longer weekend to take care of some things on the regal that I was pushing off.
> ...



Looks good.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 6 2009, 08:23 AM~14390823
> *:thumbsup: Glad to hear they arrived safely!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well I took advantage of the longer weekend to take care of some things on the regal that I was pushing off.
> ...


i know how long that shit takes sometimes but its looking good so keep it up


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice updates son!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jul 6 2009, 03:29 PM~14394940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Where are yours?

I am actually flying down to pick up my interior tonight, and drive it back 9 hours tomorrow....so looking forward to that! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 7 2009, 10:17 AM~14401062
> *It's a work in progress until the shop foreman approves it!  :biggrin:
> Thanks. I know my arm was relieved when I was finally done sanding that crap for the weekend. Can't wait to do it again!  :biggrin:
> Hey what's up man? How goes the raffle?
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Picked up my interior last night from AR and as expected it is much nicer in person. Pics never do thigns justice! 

BIG thanks to VItreryda for putting it down. Initially I was skepticle about shipping interior across country, and having to find a way to get it home.....but in connecting through LIL, and in person it was well worth the extra effort! Thanks a million! 

Headrests are beign embroidered currently, and he is also going to stitch up my armrests for me! :biggrin: 

Also...before I flew out last night, I remembered to snap a pic of the finished door inserts....just have to wrap them now. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 07:33 AM~14409926
> *Picked up my interior last night from AR and as expected it is much nicer in person. Pics never do thigns justice!
> 
> BIG thanks to VItreryda for putting it down. Initially I was skepticle about shipping interior across country, and having to find a way to get it home.....but in connecting through LIL, and in person it was well worth the extra effort! Thanks a million!
> ...


:thumbsup: Im glad your happy with them :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 04:37 AM~14409936
> *:thumbsup: Im glad your happy with them :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Very happy! Money well spent! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 07:38 AM~14409939
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Very happy! Money well spent!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: I hope I can feel the same when my seats get done hno: Im a picky mofo :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 04:40 AM~14409945
> *:thumbsup: I hope I can feel the same when my seats get done hno: Im a picky mofo :happysad:
> *


Co-signed! I am very picky about things.....and I was nervous about sending the seats down and not physically picking out my material. But thankfully it turns out it is a small world and I travel to AR for work all the time and VItreryda's shop was minutes from where I stay.....so I was able to swing in and pick out materials and go over what I wanted....and they came out even better than I imagined! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 09:33 AM~14410267
> *Co-signed! I am very picky about things.....and I was nervous about sending the seats down and not physically picking out my material. But thankfully it turns out it is a small world and I travel to AR for work all the time and VItreryda's shop was minutes from where I stay.....so I was able to swing in and pick out materials and go over what I wanted....and they came out even better than I imagined!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:

by the way, your not glassing the panels are you..... just painting them right? I didnt see a need in glassing them if you can get the plastic smoothed.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 07:48 AM~14410634
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> by the way, your not glassing the panels are you..... just painting them right? I didnt see a need in glassing them if you can get the plastic smoothed.
> *


Nope, only the dash is left to glass....but that is still going to look factory hopefully....going straight into high build, and then paint. Maybe a pattern or two as well. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 11:05 AM~14410775
> *Nope, only the dash is left to glass....but that is still going to look factory hopefully....going straight into high build, and then paint. Maybe a pattern or two as well.  :biggrin:
> *


oh thats what I thought, but was just making sure, :biggrin: Make sure you use the bulldog adhesion promoter :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

FIBERGLASS IZ LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 8 2009, 08:09 AM~14410812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. A big pain in the butt....but hopefully worth it in the end. :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 08:37 AM~14411035
> *:yes:  :yes:
> Thanks. A big pain in the butt....but hopefully worth it in the end.  :biggrin:
> *


AFTER I MOVE TO MY NEW PLACE...I THINK IMA START TRYIN TO MESS WITH SOME FIBERGLASS I LIKE THE WAY YOU CAN GET A REAL CLEAN CUSTOM LOOK WITH IT...AND I HAVE A GUY HERE WERE IM AT THATS WILLIN TO SHO ME DA ROPES... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 8 2009, 09:43 AM~14411496
> *AFTER I MOVE TO MY NEW PLACE...I THINK IMA START TRYIN TO MESS WITH SOME FIBERGLASS I LIKE THE WAY YOU CAN GET A REAL CLEAN CUSTOM LOOK WITH IT...AND I HAVE A GUY HERE WERE IM AT THATS WILLIN TO SHO ME DA ROPES... :biggrin:
> *


Once you get the hang of it, it really is easy to use, and fun to work with. But it can be frustrating. I believe it was on Steve Meade's forum that I read it gets ugly before it gets pretty...and it is very true! 

Also a good spot to learn from is here:

www.fiberglassforums.com

Plenty of build topics, and how-to's!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 8 2009, 12:43 PM~14411496
> *AFTER I MOVE TO MY NEW PLACE...I THINK IMA START TRYIN TO MESS WITH SOME FIBERGLASS I LIKE THE WAY YOU CAN GET A REAL CLEAN CUSTOM LOOK WITH IT...AND I HAVE A GUY HERE WHERE IM AT THATS WILLIN TO SHO ME HIS ROPE... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :barf: :barf:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 10:01 AM~14411672
> *:0 :barf: :barf:
> *


MAN I BEEN BACK ON LIL A WEEK AND HERE COMEZ DA JOKES BUT ITZ ALL GOOD...WITH ALL DA TIME YOU HAVE SINCE YOU NOT WORKIN ON YA RIDE IT EXPLAINS IT...J/K LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 8 2009, 11:03 PM~14413950
> *MAN I BEEN BACK ON LIL A WEEK AND HERE COMEZ DA JOKES BUT ITZ ALL GOOD...WITH ALL DA TIME YOU HAVE SINCE YOU NOT WORKIN ON YA RIDE IT EXPLAINS IT...J/K LOL :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well it was a long, and boring 9.5 hour drive from Arkansas to Minnesota last night especially going through Iowa.....but arrived home with some goodies!










And of course pictures do not do the interior justice.....everything is amazing!

And my reward was finding this waiting for me:










:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 9 2009, 01:55 PM~14423324
> *Well it was a long, and boring 9.5 hour drive from Arkansas to Minnesota last night especially going through Iowa.....but arrived home with some goodies!
> 
> 
> ...


shits gonna be nice man,i like the way the seats came out


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 9 2009, 01:55 PM~14423324
> *Well it was a long, and boring 9.5 hour drive from Arkansas to Minnesota last night especially going through Iowa.....but arrived home with some goodies!
> 
> 
> ...


shits gonna be nice man,i like the way the seats came out


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i meant to post that twice :happysad:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 9 2009, 12:55 PM~14423324
> *Well it was a long, and boring 9.5 hour drive from Arkansas to Minnesota last night especially going through Iowa.....but arrived home with some goodies!
> 
> 
> ...



Driving through Iowa makes me wanna shoot myself in the head. :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 9 2009, 01:55 PM~14423324
> *Well it was a long, and boring 9.5 hour drive from Arkansas to Minnesota last night especially going through Iowa.....but arrived home with some goodies!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: how much did the tank set you back?? You can pm it if you want. I might be looking for another one


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 9 2009, 12:52 PM~14424697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12k!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Mayne you rich!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 10 2009, 05:55 AM~14432072
> *Mayne you rich!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I wish. 

Thankfully the "LIST" is actually getting smaller....for a while there I felt like for everything I crossed off it, 2 or 3 more things went on it! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 10 2009, 08:55 AM~14432072
> *Mayne you rich!!
> *


x10


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 10 2009, 09:05 AM~14432128
> *x10
> *


X10.5


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 10 2009, 06:05 AM~14432128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :nosad: :nosad: 

This is rich:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373533

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 10 2009, 09:56 AM~14432321
> *:twak:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> This is rich:
> ...


hell yeah :yes:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2009, 08:12 AM~14421885
> *:0 (BURNT)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 9 2009, 10:55 AM~14423324
> *Well it was a long, and boring 9.5 hour drive from Arkansas to Minnesota last night especially going through Iowa.....but arrived home with some goodies!
> 
> 
> ...


MAN YOUR DOING BIGG THINGZ LIKE DA SEATS, AND THE CHROME TANK IS OFF DA HOOK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 10 2009, 07:23 AM~14432455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I appreciate it....definitely still a work in progress! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Keep that motivation coming Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

SEND ME SOME BUSINESS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Jul 10 2009, 09:24 PM~14439831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Working on it! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 11 2009, 10:16 AM~14441954
> *Thanks....hopefully get back to the frame next weekend, and begin molding it!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


yeah yeah yeah,well see :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 11 2009, 09:16 AM~14441954
> *Thanks....hopefully get back to the frame next weekend, and begin molding it!  :biggrin:
> 
> *



I been workin on painting a bike, when I get done with that, Ill be excited to get that frame into paint :cheesy: Im picky tho, so it will all have to be perfect first :uh: 

Bike I been doin.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jul 11 2009, 03:26 AM~14441367
> *SEND ME SOME BUSINESS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Im gonna need some interior work here eventually, not sure when though. 

Im excited to check out your work when I see his seats in person.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 11 2009, 12:13 PM~14442395
> *I been workin on painting a bike, when I get done with that, Ill be excited to get that frame into paint  :cheesy:  Im picky tho, so it will all have to be perfect first  :uh:
> 
> Bike I been doin.
> ...


looks good for your first try bro :thumbsup: 





























:biggrin: idk if its the first i was just kidding it does look good


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 11 2009, 09:12 PM~14445715
> *looks good for your first try bro :thumbsup:
> :biggrin: idk if its the first i was just kidding it does look good
> *



Not my first :no:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 11 2009, 09:13 AM~14442395
> *I been workin on painting a bike, when I get done with that, Ill be excited to get that frame into paint  :cheesy:  Im picky tho, so it will all have to be perfect first  :uh:
> 
> Bike I been doin.
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 11 2009, 12:13 PM~14442395
> *I been workin on painting a bike, when I get done with that, Ill be excited to get that frame into paint  :cheesy:  Im picky tho, so it will all have to be perfect first  :uh:
> 
> Bike I been doin.
> ...


that looks nice azz hell :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 12 2009, 10:19 AM~14448229
> *that looks nice azz hell :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs+Jul 12 2009, 06:02 AM~14447887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Pearl is next :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 9 2009, 12:55 PM~14423324
> *Well it was a long, and boring 9.5 hour drive from Arkansas to Minnesota last night especially going through Iowa.....but arrived home with some goodies!
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's looking real nice!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 11 2009, 11:13 AM~14442395
> *I been workin on painting a bike, when I get done with that, Ill be excited to get that frame into paint  :cheesy:  Im picky tho, so it will all have to be perfect first  :uh:
> 
> Bike I been doin.
> ...


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jul 12 2009, 08:51 AM~14448565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I appreciate it.........maybe someday a little engraving, no where near as detailed as the Fleet.......but someday! :biggrin: 

Unfortunately no progress this weekend.....had to finish putting the nursury together since I promised the wife, but hopefully this week some more glass work, and then on to the frame this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 07:27 AM~14455312
> *      :biggrin:
> Thanks. I appreciate it.........maybe someday a little engraving, no where near as detailed as the Fleet.......but someday!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Looking forward to pics :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 08:27 AM~14455312
> *      :biggrin:
> Thanks. I appreciate it.........maybe someday a little engraving, no where near as detailed as the Fleet.......but someday!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ooooh ok,so whens the baby due?...........and as usual im looking forward to some new pics


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Jul 13 2009, 06:40 AM~14455543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

September 29th. Life officially ends for a while, so it is crunch time. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 10:56 AM~14455957
> *Hopefully will get the door inserts into suede this week, glass the dash...and begin molding the frame this weekend!  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


damn thats rite around the corner ....hell yeah you better bust ass then bro,a newborn can be hard to get away from to get some work in


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 08:02 AM~14455983
> *damn thats rite around the corner ....hell yeah you better bust ass then bro,a newborn can be hard to get away from to get some work in
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

Time is just flying too....damn summer is almost over, and there is always so much crap going on during summers...it will be here before I can blink I feel like. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 11:04 AM~14455998
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> Time is just flying too....damn summer is almost over, and there is always so much crap going on during summers...it will be here before I can blink I feel like.  :biggrin:
> *


im lucky enough to have a woman that understands what garage time means to me :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 08:08 AM~14456020
> *im lucky enough to have a woman that understands what garage time means to me :biggrin:
> *


Fortunately the wife understands too. As long as she doesn't get stuck doing everything around the house...and she gets a new purse, or something else every once in a while she completely understands! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 11:10 AM~14456029
> *Fortunately the wife understands too. As long as she doesn't get stuck doing everything around the house...and she gets a new purse, or something else every once in a while she completely understands!  :biggrin:
> *


my woman does everything and deals with the kids,she makes it real easy for me......im so white trashy :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 08:13 AM~14456060
> *my woman does everything and deals with the kids,she makes it real easy for me......im so white trashy :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that works out nice. She want to come clean my house? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 11:15 AM~14456072
> *Yeah that works out nice. She want to come clean my house?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: that will put some more money into my project :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 08:18 AM~14456087
> *:yes: that will put some more money into my project :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

Works for me!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 11:21 AM~14456107
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> Works for me!
> *


literally :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 08:15 AM~14456072
> *Yeah that works out nice. She want to come clean my house?  :biggrin:
> *


NY ASK HER TO COME HELP ME MOVE...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jul 15 2009, 06:37 PM~14484904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those look good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jul 15 2009, 06:38 PM~14484910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 15 2009, 03:46 PM~14485009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Well, made a little more progress last night. Ended up getting my door inserts wrapped in suede:










Then I started the biggest pain in the a$$....gluing the fleece to the dash. This is done because there is a better bond with the fiberglass then:










And then got the first coat of resin laid down. That beast just soaked up the resin....used almost 1/2 a gallon on it!


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jul 15 2009, 04:40 PM~14484928
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Nice work......


guess there's no turning back now......:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Also ordered up some "engine bay clean up parts" today......

Electric Fan:









New Radiator:









And a stainless steel fan shroud that we will polish out:









:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2009, 06:44 AM~14490820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Always good for a laugh. how goes the rag?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 07:48 AM~14490844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Always good for a laugh. how goes the rag?
> *


It's good bro, I finally got around to putting the emblems on. I drive it only on nice days and never put the top up and it stays in the garage :biggrin:

The weather has been pretty shitty up here though. 

You progress is coming along nicely.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2009, 06:52 AM~14490873
> *It's good bro, I finally got around to putting the emblems on. I drive it only on  nice days and never put the top up  and it stays in the garage :biggrin:
> 
> The weather has been pretty shitty up here though.
> ...


Haven't seen any updated pics of the rag...you will have to post them up. I know it looked wet after paint.

Thanks....been kind of slow because seems like every weekend I have something else going on.....but it's getting there. Going to finally get back to the frame and begin molding this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

LIKE DOS HEAD REST HOMIE THERE OFF DA HOOK...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 16 2009, 07:59 AM~14491348
> *LIKE DOS HEAD REST HOMIE THERE OFF DA HOOK...
> *


Thanks. Looking forward to seeing how they look on the seats. :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 08:00 AM~14491357
> *Thanks. Looking forward to seeing how they look on the seats.  :biggrin:
> *


HOW ARE YOU DOING THE CARPET MOLDED OR JUS CUT :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2009, 09:44 AM~14490820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 16 2009, 08:07 AM~14491406
> *HOW ARE YOU DOING THE CARPET MOLDED OR JUS CUT :biggrin:
> *


Molded grey carpet from StockInteriors.com

http://www.stockinteriors.com/AutoCarpet.a...Id=3&ModelId=31

I went that route with embroidered floor mats. 


















:biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 08:34 AM~14491597
> *Molded grey carpet from StockInteriors.com
> 
> http://www.stockinteriors.com/AutoCarpet.a...Id=3&ModelId=31
> ...


HELL YEA THAT GONNA BE CLEAN... :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 08:34 AM~14490780
> *
> And a stainless steel fan shroud that I will polish out:
> 
> ...



Fixt :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 11:34 AM~14491597
> *Molded grey carpet from StockInteriors.com
> 
> http://www.stockinteriors.com/AutoCarpet.a...Id=3&ModelId=31
> ...


looks good homie..... not a bad price either

but too bad it wasnt a little more pricey, cause then you could of hung pnx pees :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14492079



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney+Jul 16 2009, 02:13 PM~14494771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: If you need some carpet drop me a pm. I can get a small discount through stockinteriors.com. :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 17 2009, 08:40 AM~14502210
> *TTMT :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully get to sanding down the dash tonight.....take advantage of summer hours at work.

Otehrwise I did just order this:

http://c2cfabrication.com/store/advanced_s...al+rocker+panel

Not a bad price....but man it gets old paying for shipping on crap! :angry:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 17 2009, 09:03 AM~14502426
> *Hopefully get to sanding down the dash tonight.....take advantage of summer hours at work.
> 
> Otehrwise I did just order this:
> ...


AMEN TO THAT....I HATE SHIPPING, I ORDERED A PART A WHILE BACK AND SENT THE CASH...THAN HOMBOY CALL ME BACK AND WAS LIKE WE GOT YOUR CHECK BUT YOU FORGOT SHIPPING...I WAS LIKE HOMIE I USED YOU WEB SITE SHIPPING PRICES...THAN HE TOLD ME IT WAS AS MUCH AS DA PART...I WAS LUCKY THAT IT WAS FOR A KO TOOL...SO I WAS LIKE F**K IT KEEP DA CASH...DAMN YOUR FIBERGLASSIN LOOKIN GOOD...I CANT WAIT TO GET MY NEW GARAGE STRAIGHTEN OUT...I WANNA TRY TO GLASS TO SEE HOW IT COMES OUT, I JUS DONT LIKE SANDING...SO I THINK I WILL ONLY FIBER GLASS MY OWN VEHICLE AND NOT MAKE A CAREER OUT OF IT...BUT IF I MESS IT UP HOMIE...ILL JUS SEND IT TO YOU TO HOOK-UP LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 17 2009, 09:21 AM~14502589
> *AMEN TO THAT....I HATE SHIPPING, I ORDERED A PART A WHILE BACK AND SENT THE CASH...THAN HOMBOY CALL ME BACK AND WAS LIKE WE GOT YOUR CHECK BUT YOU FORGOT SHIPPING...I WAS LIKE HOMIE I USED YOU WEB SITE SHIPPING PRICES...THAN HE TOLD ME IT WAS AS MUCH AS DA PART...I WAS LUCKY THAT IT WAS FOR A KO TOOL...SO I WAS LIKE F**K IT KEEP DA CASH...DAMN YOUR FIBERGLASSIN LOOKIN GOOD...I CANT WAIT TO GET MY NEW GARAGE STRAIGHTEN OUT...I WANNA TRY TO GLASS TO SEE HOW IT COMES OUT, I JUS DONT LIKE SANDING...SO I THINK I WILL ONLY FIBER GLASS MY OWN VEHICLE AND NOT MAKE A CAREER OUT OF IT...BUT IF I MESS IT UP HOMIE...ILL JUS SEND IT TO YOU TO HOOK-UP LOL   :biggrin:
> *


It is definitely sad to think with all the shipping I have paid I probably could have picked up a nice set of Z's!  

Thanks. As for the glassing...if you have questions let me know, otherwise hit up fiberglassforums.com...plenty of great tutorials, and how-to's. It is a real trial and error process, and all the sanding sucks, but in the end if done right it looks pretty slick. I think SMD put it best when he said "fiberglass looks ugly before it looks sexy!" It is very true! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 17 2009, 10:31 AM~14503191
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 


Well.....been a minute, but frame work officially commenced again this weekend. Didn't get a ton done, and didn't take many pics because it all starts looking the same, but here are the couple I snapped:




























Hopefully this week I will get my dash sanded down and lay up some more glass on it, and back on the "grind" this coming weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 08:18 AM~14523316
> *:wave:
> Well.....been a minute, but frame work officially commenced again this weekend. Didn't get a ton done, and didn't take many pics because it all starts looking the same, but here are the couple I snapped:
> 
> ...



thats all you did :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol....got one side ground down. took a minute or two in the morning to figure out all the paint I have to order. But this weekend I should be able to get back onto the frame work pretty good. (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 09:41 AM~14523585
> *Lol....got one side ground down. took a minute or two in the morning to figure out all the paint I have to order. But this weekend I should be able to get back onto the frame work pretty good. (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


Im not going to tolerate much more of this slacking. I wrote a message to the mods about deleting your build up. Its saved right now....... dont make me send it :angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2009, 10:18 AM~14524886
> *Im not going to tolerate much more of this slacking. I wrote a message to the mods about deleting your build up. Its saved right now....... dont make me send it :angry: :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just another throw-away G-body...so only right the thread gets tossed too! :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 10:26 AM~14524972
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just another throw-away G-body...so only right the thread gets tossed too!  :biggrin:
> *


i have a town car ill trade u


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jul 20 2009, 10:29 AM~14525000
> *i have a town car ill trade u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Now wouldn't that be the kicker? The Regal going full circle and you getting it again?

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 01:26 PM~14524972
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just another throw-away G-body...so only right the thread gets tossed too!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 my interior isnt going to be even close to 12K so I might as well delete mine too :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2009, 10:39 AM~14525073
> *x2 my interior isnt going to be even close to 12K so I might as well delete mine too :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 06:18 AM~14523316
> *:wave:
> Well.....been a minute, but frame work officially commenced again this weekend. Didn't get a ton done, and didn't take many pics because it all starts looking the same, but here are the couple I snapped:
> 
> ...






:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jul 20 2009, 11:29 AM~14525000
> *i have a town car ill trade u
> *







:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2008, 07:45 AM~11204238
> *If all goes well hopefully our picnic will be its debut!
> 
> But I am sure you know how that goes.  :biggrin:
> *



I dug this up from page 15. Note the date.




WTF happened here?



I think KAKALAK should send the message :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 20 2009, 05:20 PM~14527491
> *I dug this up from page 15. Note the date.
> WTF happened here?
> I think KAKALAK should send the message  :0
> *




You got it  Sorry 79 cutty


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jul 20 2009, 02:20 PM~14527491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Understandable...do what you need to do.

My last update here I guess.....got a couple parts last night:

Electric fan









New radiator


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

before it gets deleted......... that looks like a small fan..... You have a v6? :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

WAS UP HOMIE :wave: HOWZ DA RIDE COMMIN


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 11:23 AM~14538290
> *before it gets deleted......... that looks like a small fan..... You have a v6? :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 3.8 V6. The inital plan was to replace the engine and sell the car....but after realizing I dropped over $4,000 on the new block and everything I had to keep it....sucks because with that 4k and the $ I dropped on chrome for it I could have had one hell of a sweet 350 in there! 

It is a 16" electric fan though...so not super small. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 21 2009, 11:28 AM~14538334
> *WAS UP HOMIE  :wave: HOWZ DA RIDE COMMIN
> *


Slowly....but soon enough. Back to molding the frame some more this coming weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

All that bragging of the money being spent your reminding me of our dear friend :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 11:52 AM~14525169
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *










U GOT ONE HELL OF A BUILD HOMIE!!!! MUCH RESPECT!!!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 01:23 PM~14538290
> *before it gets deleted......... that looks like a small fan..... You have a v6? :biggrin:
> *






BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 08:18 AM~14523316
> *:wave:
> Well.....been a minute, but frame work officially commenced again this weekend. Didn't get a ton done, and didn't take many pics because it all starts looking the same, but here are the couple I snapped:
> 
> ...


looking good,thats about where im at with my frame.the 7"with 40g flap disks make short work of most of it.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 21 2009, 05:20 PM~14540421
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx+Jul 21 2009, 02:12 PM~14540308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have been using the 7" angle grinder! :biggrin: 

Well I was going to take the dash outside and get to sanding it down last night.....but was interupted by this:




























Dime sized hail...it was crazy because it was sunny out the entire time it was hailing! :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 06:04 AM~14547198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:

Well I was going to take the dash outside and get to sanding it down last night.....but was interupted by this:




























Dime sized hail...it was crazy because it was sunny out the entire time it was hailing! :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 09:07 AM~14547208
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :biggrin:
> 
> Well I was going to take the dash outside and get to sanding it down last night.....but was interupted by this:
> ...


 :0 damn that sucks


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 22 2009, 06:11 AM~14547219
> *:0 damn that sucks
> *


I am going to have to inspect the house (no ****).....but we could use new shingles! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 09:07 AM~14547208
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :biggrin:
> 
> Well I was going to take the dash outside and get to sanding it down last night.....but was interupted by this:
> ...


so did it hail for the entire night???? Cause It doesnt look like it :scrutinize: :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 06:56 AM~14547386
> *so did it hail for the entire night???? Cause It doesnt look like it :scrutinize:  :uh:
> *


Lol...about half an hour, then it rained pretty good for the rest of the night. I can't sand in the garage....the pregnant wife doesn't enjoyu that! I try not to stir the pot! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 10:01 AM~14547409
> *Lol...about half an hour, then it rained pretty good for the rest of the night. I can't sand in the garage....the pregnant wife doesn't enjoyu that! I try not to stir the pot!  :biggrin:
> *


and shes in the garage because why???? Is that where she washes dishes?? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 good thing I dont live near her, she'd flip if she seen this lol :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 07:06 AM~14547434
> *and shes in the garage because why???? Is that where she washes dishes??  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 good thing I dont live near her, she'd flip if she seen this lol :biggrin:
> *


Attached garage....so the fumes and dust and such gets into the house easy.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 10:32 AM~14547574
> *Attached garage....so the fumes and dust and such gets into the house easy.
> *


replace the door seal and get back to work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 07:36 AM~14547597
> *replace the door seal and get back to work :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I will have to take care of that.......so what's your excuse? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 10:39 AM~14547625
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I will have to take care of that.......so what's your excuse?  :biggrin:
> *


definitly not fumes.... I tape the door up :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 10:01 AM~14547409
> *Lol...about half an hour, then it rained pretty good for the rest of the night. I can't sand in the garage....the pregnant wife doesn't enjoyu that! I try not to stir the pot!  :biggrin:
> *


now who's the vagina :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 22 2009, 07:42 AM~14547651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...them's is fighten' words! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 11:05 AM~14547788
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> Damn...them's is fighten' words!  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 22 2009, 10:54 AM~14547726
> *now who's the vagina :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 somebody just got vaginaowned :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 05:22 AM~14547080
> *Thanks...it is coming along slowly! But someday!  :biggrin:
> I try!  :biggrin:
> :twak:  :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN HOMIE I BET THAT WILL PUT SOME DINGS IN DA RIDE IF LEFT OUT THERE... :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 22 2009, 12:36 PM~14548661
> *DAMN HOMIE I BET THAT WILL PUT SOME DINGS IN DA RIDE IF LEFT OUT THERE... :angry:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I thought that was snow for a minute!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 23 2009, 05:23 AM~14557956
> *I thought that was snow for a minute!!
> *


Lol...my insurance adjuster said it was definitely not snow! New shingles/siding! :0


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 23 2009, 06:20 AM~14558146
> *Lol...my insurance adjuster said it was definitely not snow! New shingles/siding!  :0
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 07:06 AM~14547434
> *and shes in the garage because why???? Is that where she washes dishes??  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 good thing I dont live near her, she'd flip if she seen this lol :biggrin:
> *


SORRY TO SAY GUYS!! BUT... .. ... { A HAPPY WIFE IS A HAPPY LIFE}!! :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

ttt check out my thread homie :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jul 23 2009, 10:29 AM~14559925
> *SORRY TO SAY GUYS!!  BUT... .. ... { A HAPPY WIFE IS A HAPPY LIFE}!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Very well put! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 24 2009, 11:42 AM~14569113
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 24 2009, 11:42 AM~14569113
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


:nosad: :no: ics: :no: :bump: :nohomo: :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 24 2009, 08:57 AM~14569246
> *:nosad:   :no: ics: :no: :bump: :nohomo:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL I FIGURED SINCE I WAS ALREADY HERE MIGHT AS WELL HELP A HOMIE OUT~KAK I HAVENT GAVE UP ON YA YET...EAITHER LOL :biggrin: I WILL BUMP YOUR TOPIK(NO ****) TOMARROW :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 24 2009, 04:55 PM~14572221
> *WELL I FIGURED SINCE I WAS ALREADY HERE MIGHT AS WELL HELP A HOMIE OUT~KAK I HAVENT GAVE UP ON YA YET...EAITHER LOL :biggrin: I WILL BUMP YOUR TOPIK(NO ****) TOMARROW :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jul 23 2009, 01:29 PM~14559925
> *SORRY TO SAY GUYS!!  BUT... .. ... { A HAPPY WIFE IS A HAPPY LIFE}!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: sometime you gotta be manly and give the bitch a eye jammie


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 24 2009, 06:10 PM~14573706
> *:thumbsdown: sometime you gotta be manly and give the bitch a eye jammie
> *


Diggin the build. Definitely need ur dads info.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Jul 24 2009, 07:53 PM~14573993
> *Diggin the build. Definitely need ur dads info.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 24 2009, 11:54 PM~14575779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 24 2009, 04:10 PM~14573706
> *:thumbsdown: sometime you gotta be manly and give the bitch a eye jammie
> *


Sorry to hear your comment on that one man, I have so many projects on the go around here and its all good with the wife man.I dont do nothin to piss her off and she does not do anything to piss me off alls good overhere! :biggrin: Its best to come to some agreement and you dont have to deal with all the shit that goes on afterwards  
:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well another productive weekend...although it would be great if this stuff took care of itself, but moving right along! :biggrin: 

Continued working on the frame and molding it:





































Also had a couple small things delivered. 
Replacement rocker panel from classic to current customs:









One of the Old School RF distributions blocks that I have been searching high and low for:









And I also knocked down the first coat of fiberglass on the dash and test fitted everything to make sure it all still fit:









Kick pods, dash, and top dash plate all still fit together very nicely! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ooooh shit,frames looking good homie.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 27 2009, 05:38 AM~14591184
> *ooooh shit,frames looking good homie.
> *


Thanks....pics are from the cell phone, so not the best, and everything starts looking the same. But about 80% done with the first pass on the top of the frame from front to back. Then I will go back and spot weld any places that need it, and grind them down again...and move onto the underside of the frame. :biggrin:

If I had to do it over again I would definitely go the route you went with welding the pieces on, and molding as you go a little....seems like such a larger undertaking when all I have to do is mold for the next couple weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

it seems never ending trying to get the pin holes filled and smoove the frame with just metal....ive come to the conclusion that at some point you have to choose between time and perfection and im choosing time so i guess that means ill be using a little duraglass or allmetal on the frame.anyways i know what your going threw over there and how time consuming it is....just keep up the good work


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 27 2009, 06:10 AM~14591257
> *it seems never ending trying to get the pin holes filled and smoove the frame with just metal....ive come to the conclusion that at some point you have to choose between time and perfection and im choosing time so i guess that means ill be using a little duraglass or allmetal on the frame.anyways i know what your going threw over there and how time consuming it is....just keep up the good work
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 

Pretty much going to go over it once.....fill the pin holes, grind it down a second time, and then on to the duraglass. I would like to take the time to do it all metal.....but reality is that would just take too long!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 27 2009, 09:15 AM~14591279
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> Pretty much going to go over it once.....fill the pin holes, grind it down a second time, and then on to the duraglass. I would like to take the time to do it all metal.....but reality is that would just take too long!
> *


:yessad: well thank god for bodyfiller and highbuild primer :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: xSSive, *ElMeroPelotero*







:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 27 2009, 09:26 AM~14591315
> *:yessad: well thank god for bodyfiller and highbuild primer :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 27 2009, 08:04 AM~14591747
> *:biggrin:
> *


no ****!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 27 2009, 11:08 AM~14591770
> *no ****!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 27 2009, 11:08 AM~14591770
> *no ****!
> *


your heard him kakalak,no homos....so GTFO! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 27 2009, 04:36 PM~14595037
> *your heard him kakalak,no homos....so GTFO! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Got to love (no ****) when the UPS man shows up at night. Had a couple more parts delivered! :biggrin: 

Polished aluminum fan shroud:









And a little bit of paint!



























:biggrin: 

Hopefully going to lay down another coat of glass on the dash before the weeks end as well! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

haha more goodies,must be nice to be ballin :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 05:27 AM~14602356
> *haha more goodies,must be nice to be ballin :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh man it would be great to have the kind of money you guys think I do! :biggrin: 

Hopefully with this second batch of paint and this first batch:









We should be able to get a good chunk of at least the belly painted! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2009, 08:44 AM~14602399
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Oh man it would be great to have the kind of money you guys think I do!  :biggrin:
> ...


:scrutinize: hok? ..........ballin :yes:




looks like you gonna beat me to paintin the frame :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 08:27 AM~14602356
> *haha more goodies,must be nice to be ballin :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 this fool has deliveries every week. I bet the UPS man and him have a good healthy relationship :ugh: :barf:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

him and the ups guy are on first name basis lol :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 28 2009, 07:03 AM~14602759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we have a great relationship (no ****) he puts my packages on my front step and anyone driving by that wants them could snag them while I am at work!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 09:03 AM~14602759
> *:scrutinize: hok?  ..........ballin :yes:
> looks like you gonna beat me to paintin the frame  :biggrin:
> *



LOL :nosad: Im gonna make him block it 9893457825 times so its perfect. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2009, 12:13 PM~14603651
> *It will be a close one....looks like your busting out the frame pretty quickly!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah we have a great relationship (no ****) he puts my packages on my front step and anyone driving by that wants them could snag them while I am at work!
> *


I bet he puts his package all over your face :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: (yes its ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jul 28 2009, 04:42 PM~14608065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

What you and your "delivery man" do in your spare time is none of my business! :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 08:24 AM~14613434
> *Proof I am not balling...if I was I would just pay to have it done!  :biggrin:
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 07:44 AM~14613366
> *I bet he puts his package all over your face :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: (yes its ****) :biggrin:
> *


haha and i heard you where getting special deliveries at your back door? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 28 2009, 07:42 PM~14608065
> *LOL  :nosad: Im gonna make him block it 9893457825 times so its perfect.  :biggrin:
> *


 damn,thats a lot of blocking :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2009, 12:13 PM~14603651
> *It will be a close one....looks like your busting out the frame pretty quickly!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 im tryin bro,i want this car out next summer


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2009, 09:13 AM~14603651
> *It will be a close one....looks like your busting out the frame pretty quickly!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah we have a great relationship (no ****) he puts my packages on my front step and anyone driving by that wants them could snag them while I am at work!
> *


whats da address..and there g-body parts too lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 29 2009, 07:36 AM~14614070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol....I can't tell you how many times I ask for signature delivery for packages, and then I go online and just see the driver signed for it himself and left it on the front step. Damn near every part I have posted on my build has been sitting at the door for me. :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 11:48 AM~14614702
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: chaddyb is a nazi!  :biggrin:
> Lol....I can't tell you how many times I ask for signature delivery for packages, and then I go online and just see the driver signed for it himself and left it on the front step. Damn near every part I have posted on my build has been sitting at the door for me.  :angry:
> *


id be so pissed :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:32 AM~14615523
> *id be so pissed :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

Thankfully my front door is hidden by the 3 car garage...and the street I live on just wraps around, so most of the traffic is only people who live around me.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14615812
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> Thankfully my front door is hidden by the 3 car garage...and the street I live on just wraps around, so most of the traffic is only people who live around me.
> *


Another sign or your ballerism status :yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 12:28 PM~14616673
> *Another sign or your ballerism status :yes:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 

Oh yeah...it is huge...if I want to get to my work bench on the other side of the 3rd stall I have to open up the garage door to walk around the regal body.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 03:31 PM~14616717
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> Oh yeah...it is huge...if I want to get to my work bench on the other side of the 3rd stall I have to open up the garage door to walk around the regal body.
> *


oooh booo whooo i feel so bad for you :uh:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 08:48 AM~14614702
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: chaddyb is a nazi!  :biggrin:
> Lol....I can't tell you how many times I ask for signature delivery for packages, and then I go online and just see the driver signed for it himself and left it on the front step. Damn near every part I have posted on my build has been sitting at the door for me.  :angry:
> *


IF THOSE FOCKERZ JUS KNEW, WHAT WAS IN DA BOX :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 12:28 PM~14616673
> *Another sign or your ballerism status :yes:
> *


WHY DID HE HAVE TO SAY 3 CAR GARAGE, WHY NOT SAY MY GARAGE LOL J/K :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 29 2009, 09:36 AM~14614070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I strive for perfection


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 29 2009, 02:28 PM~14616673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heres his ballerific toilet paper :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 04:47 PM~14617556
> *oooh booo whooo i feel so bad for you :uh:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 29 2009, 05:24 PM~14617967
> *WHY DID HE HAVE TO SAY 3 CAR GARAGE, WHY NOT SAY MY GARAGE LOL J/K :biggrin:
> *


x2 as he typed that I bet he had his nose in the air :angry: Rich Prick (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jul 29 2009, 08:02 PM~14621917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's good man? How goes it in the great north?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

good morning homie :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 30 2009, 10:20 AM~14626794
> *good morning homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I have been super busy at work today....(not even a little) so I did some research and found a deal I couldn't pass up. Been saving the pennies to pick up a new deck and ordered this one this afternoon:





Alpine IVA-W505

Always had Alpine, and like how they function......and I found it for about $500 less than what it usually sells for so I had to pick it up! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 30 2009, 12:14 PM~14628066
> *Well I have been super busy at work today....(not even a little) so I did some research and found a deal I couldn't pass up. Been saving the pennies to pick up a new deck and ordered this one this afternoon:
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH YEAH BALLER.......
IS IT DONE YET? :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 30 2009, 03:14 PM~14628066
> *Well I have been super busy at work today....(not even a little) so I did some research and found a deal I couldn't pass up. Been saving the pennies to pick up a new deck and ordered this one this afternoon:
> 
> 
> ...


its a nice headunit :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 30 2009, 03:14 PM~14628066
> *Well I have been super busy at work today....(not even a little) so I did some research and found a deal I couldn't pass up. Been saving the pennies to pick up a new deck and ordered this one this afternoon:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, send me 250 since you saved 500.......... you'll still be saving 250 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Jul 30 2009, 02:16 PM~14629545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Checks already in the mail. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 31 2009, 08:16 AM~14636028
> *Already finished and onto the next project!  :biggrin:
> Checks already in the mail.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


MY NIKKAH :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 31 2009, 05:16 AM~14636028
> *Already finished and onto the next project!  :biggrin:
> Checks already in the mail.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR YOUR BULLS**TING :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 31 2009, 05:52 AM~14636122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sold it already! :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 31 2009, 06:53 AM~14636287
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> I sold it already!  :biggrin:
> *


its probably in paint :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 31 2009, 11:33 AM~14636804
> *its probably in paint  :biggrin:
> *


shhhheeeeeeeeiiiiiiiittttttttttt :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 31 2009, 10:33 AM~14636804
> *its probably in paint  :biggrin:
> *



Painter sez :nosad:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

been busy ill send your pieces soon


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Aug 2 2009, 11:53 PM~14655756
> *been busy ill send your pieces soon
> 
> 
> ...


Id say thats a good reason :wow: :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Aug 2 2009, 08:53 PM~14655756
> *been busy ill send your pieces soon
> 
> 
> ...


That came out sweet man! Looking damn sexy! :thumbsup: 

Where is the trunk pics? :biggrin: 

Anyways...been busy elbow deep in fiberglass this weekend so here goes the progress pics:

First stage was to get a solid frame for the enclosure so I glued the MDF sides to the dash....3M super 77 glued the fleece down to the inside of the dash and tehn went to town with the glass:



















Then I had a blast figureing out how to get this piece in and sucured. With the top of the dash in the way I couldn't just nail it in:










I then went ahead and began building structure and tested the fit:




























With fitment done I went ahead and fleeced/glassed up the other side of the enclosure:



















And with the dash/glassing materials out I went ahead and hit some areas that needed more stregth on the front of the dash:










That is all the farther I managed to get....but it is getting there. Hard to tell from the pics but I also 45d the inner corners of the box for strength. Going to be .94 cu. ft. after displacement! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 3 2009, 03:35 PM~14660682
> *That came out sweet man! Looking damn sexy!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Where is the trunk pics?  :biggrin:
> ...


keep the progress pics comin homie


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 3 2009, 12:35 PM~14660682
> *That came out sweet man! Looking damn sexy!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Where is the trunk pics?  :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Aug 3 2009, 01:59 PM~14661621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Now get to work on those door panels! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 08:16 AM~14669140
> *It is slow and steady.....but I am getting there with the glass.....soon going to start working on smoothing out the dash after the enclosure is finished!
> :biggrin:
> :wave: Now get to work on those door panels!  :biggrin:
> *


Im trying to locate 2 more panels so be on the look out :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 05:19 AM~14669149
> *Im trying to locate 2 more panels so be on the look out  :biggrin:
> *


Damn wish I would have known that....chaddyb and I spent yesterday at 3 different yards looking for some parts and finding absolutely nothing!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 08:23 AM~14669162
> *Damn wish I would have known that....chaddyb and I spent yesterday at 3 different yards looking for some parts and finding absolutely nothing!
> *


none the less its still good times :yes: Whenever I go Im looking for stuff that I can put in my cutty :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 05:25 AM~14669169
> *none the less its still good times :yes: Whenever I go Im looking for stuff that I can put in my cutty :biggrin:
> *


It was a good time...but not worth the 2 hour drive to the yards to look.  

Next time your headed out hit me up...I am looking for a couple dumb pieces I can't seem to find locally.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 08:35 AM~14669206
> *It was a good time...but not worth the 2 hour drive to the yards to look.
> 
> Next time your headed out hit me up...I am looking for a couple dumb pieces I can't seem to find locally.
> *


pm me a list or post it up, I'll write it down  Oh yeah their is a regal in the yard right now thats about 1000' from my job. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 06:22 AM~14669360
> *pm me a list or post it up, I'll write it down  Oh yeah their is a regal in the yard right now thats about 1000' from my job. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



PM sent! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 08:35 AM~14669206
> *It was a good time...but not worth the 2 hour drive to the yards to look.
> 
> Next time your headed out hit me up...I am looking for a couple dumb pieces I can't seem to find locally.
> *


what ya looking for?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 4 2009, 06:46 AM~14669461
> *what ya looking for?
> *


Looking for the following parts:

The trim pieces that hide the screws for the door pulls (circled in black) I need all 4:



And the Seat trim piece (circled in yellow) which I need out of a cutlass, and I need both sides:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 09:50 AM~14669478
> *Looking for the following parts:
> 
> The trim pieces that hide the screws for the door pulls (circled in black) I need all 4:
> ...


i might have the door pieces ill check later today,and for the seat your talking about the little black covers for the mounting bolts?....why do they need to be from cutlass?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 4 2009, 06:58 AM~14669513
> *i might have the door pieces ill check later today,and for the seat your talking about the little black covers for the mounting bolts?....why do they need to be from cutlass?
> *


*Defintiely let me know if you do! I need them!* :biggrin: 

As for the black covers.....yes those are what I need. I don't think they specifically need to be from a cutlass...but wasn't sure if the cutalss and regal were different. I know my interior guy picked up the new front seats for my regal from a cutlass....so just wanted to make sure. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 10:03 AM~14669551
> *Defintiely let me know if you do! I need them!  :biggrin:
> 
> As for the black covers.....yes those are what I need. I don't think they specifically need to be from a cutlass...but wasn't sure if the cutalss and regal were different. I know my interior guy picked up the new front seats for my regal from a cutlass....so just wanted to make sure.  :biggrin:
> *


oooh ok i think they are the same from cutty to regal as long as they are bench seats,ill see what i got,ill let you know later


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 4 2009, 07:09 AM~14669584
> *oooh ok i think they are the same from cutty to regal as long as they are bench seats,ill see what i got,ill let you know later
> *


Yeah see that is why I wasn't sure...the seats he reupholstered were a 60/40 out of a cutlass....so not sure if they are the same on regals. But in any event that is what I need! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 07:23 AM~14669162
> *Damn wish I would have known that....chaddyb and I spent yesterday at 3 different yards looking for some parts and finding absolutely nothing!
> *



Tryin to follow a lead on a 2d fleetwood in the junkyard, drivin 2 hrs an shit to duluth. :uh: Maybe ill find one some day.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 4 2009, 08:35 AM~14670145
> *Tryin to follow a lead on a 2d fleetwood in the junkyard, drivin 2 hrs an shit to duluth.  :uh:  Maybe ill find one some day.
> *


It was well worth the trip since we found so many of the parts we needed!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 11:40 AM~14670183
> *It was well worth the trip since we found so many of the parts we needed!
> *


The yards may let you down lil homie........ But the LIL's will come through for yah (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 12 2009, 05:05 AM~14169224
> *It was right around that for the rage up here too.
> 
> That is why I suffer through the crappy bondo for the major coats, and then lay down the rage for finishing up.
> ...


make me some of these


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Aug 4 2009, 09:53 AM~14670723
> *make me some of these
> *


PM sent! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Aug 4 2009, 12:53 PM~14670723
> *make me some of these
> *


X2 Actually I just need the rings cut :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 10:34 AM~14671086
> *X2 Actually I just need the rings cut :biggrin:
> *


PM sent!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, *Mannie Fre$h*



:0 :0 :0 Oh Snap its Mannie fresh :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 10:43 AM~14671198
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, Mannie Fre$h
> :0  :0  :0 Oh Snap its Mannie fresh :biggrin:
> *


You scared him away! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 01:46 PM~14671229
> *You scared him away!  :biggrin:
> *


Nah he must of just needed to get his "Roll On"













:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 10:54 AM~14671317
> *Nah he must of just needed to get his "Roll On"
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 11:54 AM~14671317
> *Nah he must of just needed to get his "Roll On"
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah, smooth bullet knock offs :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 4 2009, 02:48 PM~14671851
> *hell yeah, smooth bullet knock offs  :0
> *


To gangsta for me ...... I roll the diamond cuts


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 12:23 PM~14672179
> *To gangsta for me ...... I roll the diamond cuts
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 

I hear you were getting the 13" spinning wires for yours! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 03:37 PM~14672289
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> I hear you were getting the 13" spinning wires for yours!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah to match my ice cream paint job :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 04:28 AM~14680202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 08:12 AM~14680308
> *:worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: now lets see how bad do you need them :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 05:17 AM~14680326
> *:biggrin: now lets see how bad do you need them :biggrin:
> *


How bad do you want those speaker mounting rings? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 08:18 AM~14680331
> *How bad do you want those speaker mounting rings?  :biggrin:
> *


not that bad :angry: ............ Im no ****............... :angry: Your pm's are close to being put on "Ignore" Im going to puke right now brb :barf:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 05:37 AM~14680415
> *not that bad  :angry: ............ Im no ****............... :angry:  Your pm's are  close to being put on "Ignore"  Im going to puke right now brb :barf:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 08:42 AM~14680435
> *
> *


:no:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 05:56 AM~14680472
> *:no:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 09:00 AM~14680481
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :uh:
> *


fkr :0 I just got another pm , I guess someone else wants to buy those trim pieces from me :0 :0 :0 :0 ................................. :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 06:02 AM~14680485
> *fkr :0 I just got another pm , I guess someone else wants to buy those trim pieces from me  :0  :0  :0  :0 .................................  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and to think you kept my pm incase I fell through. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 09:04 AM~14680489
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> and to think you kept my pm incase I fell through.  :biggrin:
> *


 Hey the cutty isn't going to get a job and pay for it, itself, is it??? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 06:08 AM~14680496
> *Hey the cutty isn't going to get a job and pay for it, itself, is it??? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


You could try.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 09:21 AM~14680535
> *You could try.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 07:17 AM~14680326
> *:biggrin: now lets see how bad do you need them :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 5 2009, 11:37 AM~14681420
> *:0
> *


X2 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 09:04 AM~14681664
> *X2 :0
> *


x3 :0


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 12:47 PM~14682828
> *x3  :0
> *


x4 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 5 2009, 04:44 PM~14684583
> *x4  :0
> *


 x5 :0


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> That came out sweet man! Looking damn sexy! :thumbsup:
> 
> Where is the trunk pics? :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> That came out sweet man! Looking damn sexy! :thumbsup:
> 
> Where is the trunk pics? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Aug 5 2009, 10:47 PM~14688187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


junk in da trunk?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 10:25 PM~14687939
> *x5 :0
> *


x6 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> > That came out sweet man! Looking damn sexy! :thumbsup:
> >
> > Where is the trunk pics? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well not much progress....but the UPS guy did make another delivery (no ****) last night:










and of course I had to hook it up for some beauty shots! :biggrin: 



















Tonight I will go through and solder all the connections for the deck, and hopefully get some more resin to continue work on the dash enclosure! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 08:10 AM~14700969
> *Well not much progress....but the UPS guy did make another delivery (no ****) last night:
> 
> 
> ...


super nice, your car is going to look like it came off the fast and the furious set :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 08:10 AM~14700969
> *Well not much progress....but the UPS guy did make another delivery (no ****) last night:
> 
> 
> ...


did you let him in the front or the back :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 7 2009, 05:45 AM~14701058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

*I SAID NO ****!!!!! *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 09:33 AM~14701207
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: I haven't purchased a single stick on vent for the regal yet!  :biggrin:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


Oh and sorry I didnt choose to see that part :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 08:46 AM~14701060
> *did you let him in the front or the back :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i was gonna ask that to :biggrin: 


thats a real nice headunit bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 09:40 AM~14701235
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i was gonna ask that to :biggrin:
> thats a real nice headunit bro
> *


:roflmao: :h5:


the ups guy prolly dropped off a package at both doors :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 7 2009, 06:38 AM~14701228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two are starting to make me wonder.....mind is always on "other things!" :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 09:43 AM~14701251
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> You two are starting to make me wonder.....mind is always on "other things!" :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just trying to keep you straight (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 08:41 AM~14701240
> *:roflmao: :h5:
> the ups guy prolly dropped off a package at both doors :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 09:43 AM~14701251
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> You two are starting to make me wonder.....mind is always on "other things!" :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: kakalaks a bad influance :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 10:37 AM~14701502
> *:biggrin: kakalaks a bad influance  :yessad:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

U need a little lawnmower in this bish


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 7 2009, 08:29 AM~14701815
> *U need a little lawnmower in this bish
> 
> 
> ...



Frank the tank!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 10:58 AM~14702042
> *Frank the tank!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 7 2009, 09:02 AM~14702071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Might not make it up tomorrow...got a busy day. Home depot, maybe Bed, Bath and beyond...not sure if there will be enough time! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 11:05 AM~14702092
> *Might not make it up tomorrow...got a busy day. Home depot, maybe Bed, Bath and beyond...not sure if there will be enough time!  :biggrin:
> *



Understandable, you think KFC is open?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 7 2009, 09:15 AM~14702189
> *Understandable, you think KFC is open?
> *



We're going streaking!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

IS IT DONE YET?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Aug 7 2009, 02:11 PM~14703857
> *IS IT DONE YET?
> *



x2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well the work from tonight:

Soldered and heat shrink for the wiring harness for the deck:









Began work on the deck insert by cutting out the factory plastic:









Making a piece of MDF to fit inside:









Ready for glass:









After first coat of glass and cut for trim ring:









How it fits in the dash:









Now I can finish the plastic part of the dash that surrounds that trim ring. 

Also laid down 6 layers of chop mat inside the enclosure, almost ready for the top plate:









And I also got the first coat of resin on the guage cluster trim piece:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 your hole's crooked!








no ****!!! :biggrin: looks good though


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 08:30 PM~14706612
> *:0 your hole's crooked!
> 
> 
> ...


theirs always a hater in the crowd


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2009, 08:19 AM~14710061
> *theirs always a hater in the crowd
> *


shut the fuck up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 8 2009, 09:26 AM~14710197
> *shut the fuck up
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for no new pics :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2009, 07:50 AM~14716075
> *ttt for no new pics :angry:
> *


You have to do work to get new pics to post!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2009, 07:50 AM~14716075
> *ttt for no new pics :angry:
> *


You have to do work to get new pics to post!  

So with that said here is the progress for the weekend. 

Spent Saturday in the god awfull heat/humidity working on the frame. I got the top side of the frame completely ground down, and then went back and spot welded it. After all the spot welding was done it was back to the grinding to smooth it out. Didn't take a ton of pics because they all start looking the same. But you get the idea:



























Today I worked on the enclosure. I 45'd the rest of the inside of the enclosure:









I decided to just make my own aero port:









The finished product:









Then I wrapped the sub mounting ring/port with fleece:









How the sub sits inside the car/last test fitting:









Glassing the fleece:









And the "finished" product:









Ok...not really the finished product, I will need to go back and lay down 6-10 layers of chop matt to make it strong, and then fill it, but that was enough for me for the day! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: its tough to appreciate the molding process till theres primer on it,but i see it looks good bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

So with that said here is the progress for the weekend. 

Spent Saturday in the god awfull heat/humidity working on the frame. I got the top side of the frame completely ground down, and then went back and spot welded it. After all the spot welding was done it was back to the grinding to smooth it out. Didn't take a ton of pics because they all start looking the same. But you get the idea:



























Today I worked on the enclosure. I 45'd the rest of the inside of the enclosure:









I decided to just make my own aero port:









The finished product:









Then I wrapped the sub mounting ring/port with fleece:









How the sub sits inside the car/last test fitting:









Glassing the fleece:









And the "finished" product:









Ok...not really the finished product, I will need to go back and lay down 6-10 layers of chop matt to make it strong, and then fill it, but that was enough for me for the day! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 9 2009, 06:00 PM~14719262
> *:thumbsup: its tough to appreciate the molding process till theres primer on it,but i see it looks good bro
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...thanks. I will be very happy to finally see it in primer. But until then I definitely have to continue to tell myself it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice progress broski!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for old reposted pics :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Aug 10 2009, 05:26 AM~14722997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: 

Someone whores my topic so much I had to bump the pics to the new page! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 10 2009, 08:40 AM~14723025
> *Thanks. Slowly...but it is getting there!  :biggrin:
> :twak:  :twak:
> 
> ...


do you complain when the UPS man bumps you as you do my bumps????




























































NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 10 2009, 09:20 AM~14724229
> *do you complain when the UPS man bumps you as you do my bumps????
> NO **** :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 10 2009, 08:11 AM~14722967
> *
> How the sub sits inside the car/last test fitting:
> 
> ...


 What is that????? A spot for the torpedo foot Warmer???? :cheesy: Why didnt I think of that :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 10 2009, 09:50 AM~14724474
> *What is that????? A spot for the torpedo foot Warmer???? :cheesy:  Why didnt I think of that :cheesy:
> *


It does get fridged up here during MN winters! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 10 2009, 12:51 PM~14724481
> *It does get fridged up here during MN winters!  :biggrin:
> *


that sucks (no ****) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 9 2009, 05:40 PM~14718279
> *
> 
> I decided to just make my own aero port:
> ...



hahahaha! Im rubbing off on you i see (no ****!)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 10 2009, 06:53 PM~14727824
> *hahahaha! Im rubbing off on you i see (****!)
> *


:barf: :barf:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2009, 06:57 AM~14733506
> *:barf: :barf:
> *



:angry: :scrutinize:


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 11 2009, 07:38 PM~14738953
> *:angry:  :scrutinize:
> *


:dunno: the server must of changed it :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I had a couple prior engagements this week so I haven't had much time to get out in the garage. I should be able to get a couple layers of glass down tonight on the enclosure, but I did finish wiring up, soldering, and heat shrinking the wiring harness and PAC-TR7 bypass last night:




























(The black roll of wire is the remote amp turn on. The Bypass had to be wired to that as well so I just went ahead and got that soldered in as well so I could get everything tied up!) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 12 2009, 08:10 AM~14744372
> *Well I had a couple prior engagements this week so I haven't had much time to get out in the garage. I should be able to get a couple layers of glass down tonight on the enclosure, but I did finish wiring up, soldering, and heat shrinking the wiring harness and PAC-TR7 bypass last night:
> 
> 
> ...


By your choice of words did someone make a delivery last night :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2009, 05:35 AM~14744454
> *By your choice of words did someone make a delivery last night :scrutinize: :ugh:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

(you should check out off topic....they have threads dedicated to **** erotic activity!)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 12 2009, 08:44 AM~14744481
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> (you should check out off topic....they have threads dedicated to **** erotic activity!)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 12 2009, 08:10 AM~14744372
> *Well I had a couple prior engagements this week so I haven't had much time to get out in the garage. I should be able to get a couple layers of glass down tonight on the enclosure, but I did finish wiring up, soldering, and heat shrinking the wiring harness and PAC-TR7 bypass last night:
> 
> 
> ...


did you know that solder is actually a poor conductor? first time i was told that i was like wtf? i still use it and never had a problem,lookin good holmes,keep chippin away!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 12 2009, 08:44 AM~14744481
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> (you should check out off topic....they have threads dedicated to **** erotic activity!)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
























just curious though,how do you know about these threads? :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 12 2009, 06:13 AM~14744572
> *did you know that solder is actually a poor conductor? first time i was told that i was like wtf? i still use it and never had a problem,lookin good holmes,keep chippin away!
> *



Yeah I was aware of that. I had read that and thought the same.....but in the end I would rather a solid solder that I know wont break loose instead of a crimp on connector. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 12 2009, 06:15 AM~14744581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> just curious though,how do you know about these threads? :scrutinize:
> *


The topics all say NSFW so I stay away from them! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 12 2009, 09:26 AM~14744623
> *The topics all say NSFW so I stay away from them!  :biggrin:
> *


uh-huh im sure you do :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 12 2009, 09:25 AM~14744618
> *Yeah I was aware of that. I had read that and thought the same.....but in the end I would rather a solid solder that I know wont break loose instead of a crimp on connector.  :biggrin:
> *


x2, Ive had one or 2 butt connectors (no ****) :0 work themselves loose. A big Pain in the butt (no ****) :0 trying to figure out where the short is (no ****) :0 



have fun with that :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2009, 06:38 AM~14744678
> *x2, Ive had one or 2 butt connectors (no ****) :0  work themselves loose. A big Pain in the butt (no ****) :0  trying to figure out where the short is (no ****) :0
> have fun with that :biggrin:
> *


I try to refrain from steering my topic into the realm of **** erotic thoughts unlike you and NY-BOSSMAN....so I will leave it alone.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 12 2009, 10:01 AM~14744804
> *I try to refrain from steering my topic into the realm of **** erotic thoughts unlike NY-BOSSMAN....so I will leave it alone.
> *


suit yourself :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2009, 07:05 AM~14744830
> *suit yourself :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 12 2009, 10:07 AM~14744843
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2009, 07:19 AM~14744914
> *pm sent :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2009, 10:05 AM~14744830
> *suit yourself :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 12 2009, 02:39 PM~14747171
> *:werd:
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well last night was a waste of time....got everything set up, ready to finish up reinforcing the enclosure with 8-12 layers of matte....but right as I finished up the first couple layers I realized my stash of resin/hardner (no ****) ran out! :angry: 

So anyways....here is the little progress I got done:

Laid down the first coat of chop:









During the process of the first couple coats (I had just poured a little resin on the enclosure before I snapped the pic, that is why it looks so bad in that pic)









And since I wasn't able to get all the layers down I wanted to, cleaned it up and ready for the next try at it tomorrow after I pick up more resin!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 08:08 AM~14755085
> *Well last night was a waste of time....got everything set up, ready to finish up reinforcing the enclosure with 8-12 layers of matte....but right as I finished up the first couple layers I realized my stash of resin/hardner (no ****) ran out!  :angry:
> 
> So anyways....here is the little progress I got done:
> ...


8-12 layers???? Are you building a boat?? :cheesy: Well at least you can sand and resume work, I didnt put in enough hardener and had to start over :angry: I was to worried about not getting enough time to work with it :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 05:16 AM~14755104
> *8-12 layers???? Are you building a boat??  :cheesy: Well at least you can sand and resume work, I didnt put in enough hardener and had to start over :angry: I was to worried about not getting enough time to work with it :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We'll see how sturdy it gets around 6-8 layers (no ****) and go from there. Not that it is a huge system by any means....but don't want to spend all that time on the enclosure and have it flexing after I get it done.  

I will see if I can find my cheat sheet for you.....has a general "rule of thumb" for how many CC's or drops of hardener (no ****) in regards to the resin.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 08:18 AM~14755114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> We'll see how sturdy it gets around 6-8 layers (no ****) and go from there. Not that it is a huge system by any means....but don't want to spend all that time on the enclosure and have it flexing after I get it done.
> ...


dont need no cheat sheet :no: it says it on the container, but I was scared of the pot life cause it was 92 degrees on that day. :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 05:22 AM~14755127
> *dont need no cheat sheet :no: it says it on the container, but I was scared of the pot life cause it was 92 degrees on that day. :angry:
> *


The cheat sheet I have takes into consideration the temperature outside and reduces the amount of MEKP you use if it is warmer outside! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 08:18 AM~14755114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> We'll see how sturdy it gets around 6-8 layers (no ****) and go from there. Not that it is a huge system by any means....but don't want to spend all that time on the enclosure and have it flexing after I get it done.
> ...


you can always spray with bedliner to help keep the enclosure from vibrating ,what weight mat are you using?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 06:40 AM~14755403
> *you can always spray with bedliner to help keep the enclosure from vibrating ,what weight mat are you using?
> *


Can't bedline it....going to be filled/painted like the rest of the dash. :biggrin: 

Which is why I am just taking my time to ensure it is strong enough with extra layers of resin/mat...ensuring nothing vibrates! 

Not sure on the weight...it is the Image Dynamic Id8 D2 V3 Nothing huge....but should put out some good bass. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i was reffering to the weight of the chopped mat.but you can spray the inside of the enclosure,i do it to all my enclosures,wood or fiberglass....it really seems to help,and if its not big enough enclosure you can add fiberfill to increase the internal volume by 20%


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 07:18 AM~14755644
> *i was reffering to the weight of the chopped mat.but you can spray the inside of the enclosure,i do it to all my enclosures,wood or fiberglass....it really seems to help,and if its not big enough enclosure you can add fiberfill to increase the internal volume by 20%
> *


Ah....I would have to check...not sure what the weight of that is. 

The enclosure will defintitely be large enough, just want to ensure no rattles are created due to putting the enclosure under the dash like that. 

I usually just spray paint the inside....but may have to give that a try. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah the vibrations in the dash would suck.im sure you planned on it but def make some brakets to mount it to the firewall too


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 07:29 AM~14755716
> *yeah the vibrations in the dash would suck.im sure you planned on it but def make some brakets to mount it to the firewall too
> *


 :thumbsup: All squared away...that beast isn't moving...and also going to wrap the outside of the box in fat mat too.....for added security! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 11:40 AM~14756338
> *:thumbsup: All squared away...that beast isn't moving...and also going to wrap the outside of the box in fat mat too.....for added security!  :biggrin:
> *


i figured but thought id mention it,the fat mat should help a lilbit :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 12:59 PM~14758845
> *i figured but thought id mention it,the fat mat should help a lilbit :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

I picked up 100 sq. ft. of it for the regal and it really isn't even getting a huge system by any means...so everything should be pretty solid! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 04:22 PM~14759130
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> I picked up 100 sq. ft. of it for the regal and it really isn't even getting a huge system by any means...so everything should be pretty solid!  :biggrin:
> *


i would say so. im doing my car too,but system is the last thing on my mind,i just dont want the tin can sound while hopping


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 10:18 AM~14755644
> *i was reffering to the weight of the chopped mat.but you can spray the inside of the enclosure,i do it to all my enclosures,wood or fiberglass....it really seems to help,and if its not big enough enclosure you can add fiberfill to increase the internal volume by 20%
> *


more like decreases the volume :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 05:27 PM~14760005
> *more like decreases the volume :uh:
> *


no dumbass it INCREASES the volume,ive been building custom enclosures for 17 years no lie


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

o snap....... :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 13 2009, 05:48 PM~14760333
> *o snap.......  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 05:42 PM~14760243
> *no dumbass it INCREASES the volume,ive been building custom enclosures for 17 minutes no lie
> *


okay your stuffing polyester in a box to take up volume which decreases air volume. 


Fixed :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 09:38 PM~14762587
> *okay your stuffing polyester in a box to take up volume which decreases air volume.
> Fixed  :uh:
> *


second to last paragraph  
http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/FAQ/Build/


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 04:42 PM~14760243
> *no dumbass it INCREASES the volume,ive been building custom enclosures for 17 years no lie
> *



gettin all SERIO in here :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 13 2009, 10:48 PM~14763356
> *gettin all SERIO in here  :cheesy:
> *


sorry


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 09:55 PM~14762784
> *second to last paragraph
> http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/FAQ/Build/
> *


okay so Im wrong, but I have always used it as a space taker.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 04:48 AM~14766654
> *okay so Im wrong, but I have always used it as a space taker.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:14 AM~14766729
> *:0  :0
> *


I know a big suprise......... well I cant be right 100% of the time so I'll settle for 99.98% :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 07:48 AM~14766654
> *okay so Im wrong, but I have always used it as a space taker.
> *


2x4 are easy to measure and will decrease internal volume and in a sealed enclosures sand actually deadens really well and acts as mass to take up space but doesnt stiffen the walls at all


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 07:48 AM~14766654
> *okay so Im wrong, but I have always used it as a space taker.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 09:03 AM~14766916
> *2x4 are easy to measure and will decrease internal volume and in a sealed enclosures sand actually deadens really well and acts as mass to take up space but doesnt stiffen the walls at all
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 06:03 AM~14766916
> *2x4 are easy to measure and will decrease internal volume and in a sealed enclosures sand actually deadens really well and acts as mass to take up space but doesnt stiffen the walls at all
> *


I have never heard of anyone using sand before....although I have seen/heard many people using concrete.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I ordered my 50 ft. spool of this 1/0 ga. wire today:




Just need to sell this stuff now! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 09:22 AM~14767001
> *I have never heard of anyone using sand before....although I have seen/heard many people using concrete.
> *


ive tryed concrete works great but weighs a ton at 150 pounds per s/f and ive used choped gravel mixed with epoxy worked real well but cost a fortune.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP MAN, LOOKIN REALLY GOOD


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 14 2009, 10:17 AM~14767266
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP MAN, LOOKIN REALLY GOOD
> *


the nerve of this kat, Ive bumped his topic for days cause he was crying about it, now and he comes in here, bumps yours, and leaves :angry: Now Im crying..... but only cause I got something in my eye :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 08:20 AM~14767294
> *the nerve of this kat, Ive bumped his topic for days cause he was crying about it, now and he comes in here, bumps yours, and leaves :angry: Now Im crying..... but only cause I got something in my eye :cheesy:
> *


YOU SHIT, I BUMBED YOURS TO, QUIT BITCHING :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Aug 14 2009, 07:09 AM~14767205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure I can venture a guess as to what that may be! :uh: :barf:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:45 AM~14767446
> *Lol...yeah you just have to make sure your calculations are on point with the cement, once it is in there your stuck with it!
> 
> We tried that a long time ago when I was doing competitions and miscalculated...we smoked the hell out of the subs though!  :biggrin:
> ...


PINK EYE I GUESS LMAO


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 14 2009, 07:48 AM~14767481
> *PINK EYE I GUESS LMAO
> *


Is that what they are calling it these days? :barf: :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 10:45 AM~14767446
> *Lol...yeah you just have to make sure your calculations are on point with the cement, once it is in there your stuck with it!
> 
> We tried that a long time ago when I was doing competitions and miscalculated...we smoked the hell out of the subs though!  :biggrin:
> ...


damn that shit sucks......i basicly made the box out of mdf with 3 layers of 3/4 for the baffle then i built another box around it just 2" larger and filled the 2"gap with concrete,i cut 2" holes threw out the panels on the inner enclosure so the concrete bonded a little better shit was rediculous heavy and as far as i thought waaaay over built.but it really did give more spl but it had to weigh atleast 350-400lbs loaded


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 14 2009, 10:48 AM~14767481
> *PINK EYE I GUESS LMAO
> *


 :0 thats from shit getting in your eye......you member kakalak was in the hospital for that last summer? :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 08:13 AM~14767697
> *damn that shit sucks......i basicly made the box out of mdf with 3 layers of 3/4 for the baffle then i built another box around it just 2" larger and filled the 2"gap with concrete,i cut 2" holes threw out the panels on the inner enclosure so the concrete bonded a little better shit was rediculous heavy and as far as i thought waaaay over built.but it really did give more spl but it had to weigh atleast 350-400lbs loaded
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Definitely sounds like it was over built a little. Used to try a new box what seemed like every other week until I started working with fiberglass...then I just made them to spec and glassed the hell out of the inside for strength! But that was also after I was done competing.

That was back when I was partially sponsored by RF! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 11:20 AM~14767778
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Definitely sounds like it was over built a little. Used to try a new box what seemed like every other week until I started working with fiberglass...then I just made them to spec and glassed the hell out of the inside for strength! But that was also after I was done competing.
> 
> ...


i hear ya.....i remember when i built my first real box i was 13 or 14......i rode my bike over 2 miles to buy a sheet of particle board and carryed it home on my bike :biggrin: 
in 94 i had a small sponsor shift threw kicker but i couldnt keep up witht their schedule so i lost that.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 08:30 AM~14767858
> *i hear ya.....i remember when i built my first real box i was 13 or 14......i rode my bike over 2 miles to buy a sheet of particle board and carryed it home on my bike :biggrin:
> in 94 i had a small sponsor shift threw kicker but i couldnt keep up witht their schedule so i lost that.
> *


My stuff got jacked so it was time to start over. That is when I went towards SQ....all PPI amps, and Boston Pro component sets and Boston Pro subs. Surprisingly enough I still hit 146.9 with that set up! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 14 2009, 10:44 AM~14767438
> *YOU SHIT, I BUMBED YOURS TO, QUIT BITCHING  :biggrin:
> *


last though :angry: and that sounded (****) :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 11:30 AM~14767858
> *i hear ya.....i remember when i built my first real box i was 13 or 14......i rode my bike over 2 miles to buy a sheet of particle board and carryed it home on my bike :biggrin:
> in 94 i had a small sponsor shift threw kicker but i couldnt keep up witht their schedule so i lost that.
> *


kind of like the schedule for your car being finished , huh? :0 :0 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 11:50 AM~14768024
> *kind of like the schedule for your car being finished , huh? :0  :0  :biggrin: :h5:
> *


yeah,i had to go to atleast 14-20 shows per year,there wasnt enough local shows to fullfill that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 05:08 PM~14770941
> *yeah,i had to go to atleast 14-20 shows per year,there wasnt enough local shows to fullfill that
> *


nice rebound :cheesy: 
































but they want big shows............. not the bullshit locals


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 05:20 PM~14771072
> *nice rebound :cheesy:
> but they want big shows............. not the bullshit locals
> *


it lasted 3-years and got me lots of free equipment but i got tired of all the traveling from show to show.....they where good with 10 local shows but like you said they wanted more publicity and i couldnt give them that so thats that


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well not quite as productive of a weekend as I would have liked, had a bunch of random obligations, and crap to get done around the house (no ****!) 

But I did finish glassing the box...ended up with 9 layers on it, so that beast is solid:









And then I began working on the fitment of my panels in the rear (*no *****.) Nothing ruins a quality build IMO like panels that are all crooked (no ****)!

So here is the final fitment for now anyways:










:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 08:20 AM~14790256
> *Well not quite as productive of a weekend as I would have liked, had a bunch of random obligations, and crap to get done around the house (no ****!)
> 
> But I did finish glassing the box...ended up with 9 layers on it, so that beast is solid:
> ...


looks stout :wow: (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 05:22 AM~14790262
> *looks stout :wow: (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


It is getting there....just not fast enough! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 08:25 AM~14790273
> *It is getting there....just not fast enough!  :biggrin:
> *


I know how that is.... as you can see I just embarked on another mod that will extend my paint date :uh: but you know once its painted it staying painted untill it needs another one :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 05:38 AM~14790305
> *I know how that is.... as you can see I just embarked on another mod that will extend my paint date :uh:  but you know once its painted it staying painted untill it needs another one :biggrin:
> *


I hear that! Lol.....chaddyb and I were joking about that the other day, that as you read through the topic from the start the "expected finish" date just keeps getting pushed back farther and farther as you get deeper and deeper into it (no ****)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 09:22 AM~14790414
> *I hear that! Lol.....chaddyb and I were joking about that the other day, that as you read through the topic from the start the " expected finish" date just keeps getting  pushed back farther and farther as you get deeper and deeper into it (no ****)
> *


sounds pretty **** bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Aug 17 2009, 07:33 AM~14790785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad...apparently you can't read! :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 08:20 AM~14790256
> *Well not quite as productive of a weekend as I would have liked, had a bunch of random obligations, and crap to get done around the house (no ****!)
> 
> But I did finish glassing the box...ended up with 9 layers on it, so that beast is solid:
> ...


it looks good,did you ever consider extending the fiberglass work down over the armrest area might look a little more intergrated.(im not saying it doesnt look good) :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 17 2009, 07:37 AM~14790810
> *it looks good,did you ever consider extending the fiberglass work down over the armrest area might look a little more intergrated.(im not saying it doesnt look good) :biggrin:
> *


I had thought about it, but I decided instead to integrate the suede in the back that way. So I will have black panels, and grey stitching and suede. 

The armrests are all still in Rogers, AR with VItreryda, but he stitched them up in grey suede with black stitching. :biggrin: 

If I wouldn't have done that there would have only been the suede on the lower part of the doors and the headliner, so I decided to mix it in a little more. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 10:40 AM~14790827
> *I had thought about it, but I decided instead to integrate the suede in the back that way. So I will have black panels, and grey stitching and suede.
> 
> The armrests are all still in Rogers, AR with VItreryda, but he stitched them up in grey suede with black stitching.  :biggrin:
> ...


  sounds good and im sure it will look great bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 17 2009, 07:50 AM~14790887
> * sounds good and im sure it will look great bro
> *


Hopefully....I know I am not looking forward to all the high build sanding of interior pieces....but it will be nice to see the vision coming together! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 10:58 AM~14790963
> *Hopefully....I know I am not looking forward to all the high build sanding of interior pieces....but it will be nice to see the vision coming together!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 17 2009, 08:12 AM~14791079
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


pic fail!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 11:15 AM~14791107
> *pic fail!
> *


hell nah,thats your car blowing up in the back round :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 17 2009, 08:17 AM~14791117
> *hell nah,thats your car blowing up in the back round :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: It is a glorious Red "X"


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 11:29 AM~14791221
> *:no:  :no:  :no: It is a glorious Red "X"
> *


i see it fine,must be your settings or something


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 17 2009, 08:41 AM~14791318
> *i see it fine,must be your settings or something
> *


Or your posting! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the Black pearl :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt again for the black pearl :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 04:49 AM~14813876
> *ttt again for the black pearl :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Well, not much progress as of late....been trying to finish up things around the house like the nursury and such!

On a slightly different note, I think throughout this build I have learned I am partially OCD. The more I think about the big picture the more I dislike small bits and pieces...which is why I ended up ordering this:









I originally purchased a 50 ft. spool of red 1/0 gauge wire but even before we used it (no ****) I kept thinking the red would be out of place, so I picked up the 50 ft. of the new stuff.....but I have to say, I have never seen 1/0 this flexible:









I highly recommend this 1/0 ga. 4,500+ strands of OFC! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Also picked up 1 of these today....going to see how I like it (no ****.) It is a 10.4" drop down screen. If it is big enough (NO ****) and I like the looks of it (no ****) then I am going to go ahead and order up the second one. 




And no....they are not for the interior of the regal! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 08:11 AM~14813930
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Well, not much progress as of late....been trying to finish up things around the house like the nursury and such!
> ...


:0 that shit does look flexible as hell,looks good too.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 09:27 AM~14814185
> *Also picked up 1 of these today....going to see how I like it (no ****.) It is a 10.4" drop down screen. If it is big enough (NO ****) and I like the looks of it (no ****) then I am going to go ahead and order up the second one.
> 
> 
> ...


so what ya gonna do,mount them in the trunk?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Aug 19 2009, 07:06 AM~14814359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: 

We are going to be molding the trunk and hood undersides....and I thought the trunk lid may be a little bare since I won't be having any murals or anything on there. So I picked up these.

We'll see how I like it....if I don't, they will be up for sale! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

thought it was for the baby :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 08:57 AM~14815144
> *thought it was for the baby  :cheesy:
> *


Lol....not any time soon will a baby be allowed in the regal, unless the entire back seat is saran wrapped! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 12:05 PM~14815217
> *Lol....not any time soon will a baby be allowed in the regal, unless the entire back seat is saran wrapped!  :biggrin:
> *


Lol....not any time soon will a baby be allowed in the regal, unless the entire back seat is saran wrapped! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 09:12 AM~14815305
> *Lol....not any time soon will a baby be allowed in the regal, unless the entire back seat is saran wrapped!  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: 

Post whore much?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 12:47 PM~14815738
> *:banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> Post whore much?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 18 2009, 10:29 AM~14802658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x3 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2009, 04:49 AM~14825123
> *x3 :cheesy:
> *


No need to bump...no progress.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Aug 19 2009, 12:47 PM~14815738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is something kaka will never comprehend :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 10:12 AM~14814392
> *
> 
> We are going to be molding the trunk and hood undersides....and I thought the trunk lid may be a little bare since I won't be having any murals or anything on there. So I picked up these.
> ...


poppin trunk is for donk ridaz


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Aug 20 2009, 07:47 AM~14825817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Lol, I don't recall saying I was going to do pop trunk! :biggrin: 

Just putting the screens on the trunk for when I am displaying the trunk.  

By the way...pm sent!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 20 2009, 10:47 AM~14825817
> *:yes:
> 
> this is something kaka will never comprehend :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2009, 11:11 AM~14825989
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I had the opportunity to get out into the garage last night, just didn't take many pictures. Work continued on the dash.....I built up some of the low areas with Rage Extreme (no ****) so that I can go back and coat the dash evenly with a "milkshake" ( no ****) after:



















:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bout time you did some work :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2009, 06:10 AM~14836629
> *bout time you did some work :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

What can I say? I guess I am lazy! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 21 2009, 09:13 AM~14836642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> What can I say? I guess I am lazy!  :biggrin:
> *


me too :yessad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2009, 06:18 AM~14836665
> *me too :yessad:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 21 2009, 09:21 AM~14836677
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 21 2009, 08:09 AM~14836445
> *Well I had the opportunity to get out into the garage last night, just didn't take many pictures. Work continued on the dash.....I built up some of the low areas with Rage Extreme (no ****) so that I can go back and coat the dash evenly with a "milkshake" ( no ****) after:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright, well work continues (as always!)

Took advantage of my summer hours on Friday and laid down (no ****) another couple layers of filler (no ****) on the dash:




























Even got it to the point that I laid down some glaze (NO ****!)










Today I was able to fully finish the top and sides of the frame, even went back and spot welded for a second time to fully ensure there were no small pinholes (no ****.)




























Called it an early day and a moral victory when I finished that up....and when I arrived back home the postal service left a couple packages for me *(NO ****!!!)*

I ordered up some Knu Koncepts 8 ga. wire to match the 1/0 that I will be running to the amps, and I am not sure if many of you know about Darvex.com....but they have some amazing deals, and extremely fast shipping. So I ordered up all my RCA's for the screens through them:










And while I was adding stuff to the parts collection I thought I would snap this shot, a comparison of the old red 1/0 ga. wire I was going to run in comparison with the 4,500+ strand count Knu Koncepts 1/0 I picked up:










(Red Sound Quest on Left, and Grey Knu Koncepts on right) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I see the UPS driver dropped off another load :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 23 2009, 02:52 PM~14854980
> *I see the UPS driver dropped off another load :ugh: :ugh:
> *


Delivering big loads daily.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 23 2009, 07:08 PM~14856128
> *Delivering big loads daily.
> *


:ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 23 2009, 12:52 PM~14854980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said *NO ****'s*! :uh: :uh: 

:twak: :banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 24 2009, 08:24 AM~14861419
> *I said I TAKE BIG LOADS ****'s!  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 24 2009, 05:40 AM~14861449
> *:ugh: :ugh:
> *


 :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 24 2009, 09:23 AM~14861560
> *:buttkick:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 22 2009, 05:09 PM~14848614
> *Alright, well work continues (as always!)
> 
> Today I was able to fully finish the top and sides of the frame, even went back and spot welded for a second time to fully ensure there were no small pinholes (no ****.)
> ...


looks good so whens paint


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 24 2009, 08:36 AM~14862472
> *looks good so whens paint
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Never! :biggrin: 

Thanks. Actually my goal is to finish up molding the frame and hopefully have chaddyb get it into sealer before the wife "pops." I know things will slow down for a while after that so I want to have that be my goal, then it will be getting to work on the dash/frame when I can for a little while anyways. Maybe paint by the end of the year if I am lucky.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 24 2009, 11:58 AM~14862687
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Never!  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks. Actually my goal is to finish up molding the frame and hopefully have chaddyb get it into sealer before the wife "pops." I know things will slow down for a while after that so I want to have that be my goal, then it will be getting to work on the dash/frame when I can for a little while anyways. Maybe paint by the end of the year if I am lucky.
> *


definitly try to get sealer and one coat of 2K on it before you let it sit..... that epoxy is knid of tough to sand, well atleast by hand (no ****). Its easier to sand the primer :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 06:10 AM~14872996
> *definitly try to get sealer and one coat of 2K on it before you let it sit..... that epoxy is knid of tough to sand, well atleast by hand (no ****). Its easier to sand the primer :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Pretty much the goal. Crossing my fingers I can work on the dash here and there at least since I won't be making much progress on the frame, but not holding my breathe on that one! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 09:18 AM~14873046
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Pretty much the goal. Crossing my fingers I can work on the dash here and there at least since I won't be making much progress on the frame, but not holding my breathe on that one!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

looking phenominal like my phab phigure - No **** intended ..hhaaa




Looks good..... I hope were able to get crackin on my sisters car here soon as well as my 2 frames ........ its gonna be a shit ton of welding * grinding - Im not really looking forward to it ....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Aug 26 2009, 07:10 AM~14884288
> *looking phenominal like my phab phigure - No **** intended ..hhaaa
> Looks good..... I hope were able to get crackin on my sisters car here soon as well as my 2 frames ........ its gonna be a shit ton of welding * grinding - Im not really looking forward to it ....
> *


quit :tears: and DO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I haven't been able to put in any work because I am waiting on some CA glue and grille cloth I ordered to finish up on the dash, but I did get one of these last night:










A real rough idea of how it will sit in the trunk on one side:



















The other screen should be here today! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 08:27 AM~14884426
> *Well, I haven't been able to put in any work because I am waiting on some CA glue and grille cloth I ordered to finish up on the dash, but I did get one of these last night:
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I know random pictures never really show the big picture, so I figured I would whip up a quick layout of the audio/video system that will be going in the regal!
:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 11:29 AM~14885436
> *I know random pictures never really show the big picture, so I figured I would whip up a quick layout of the audio/video system that will be going in the regal!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


what amp are you going to power the flux capacitar??


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 08:53 AM~14885622
> *what amp are you going to power the flux capacitar??
> 
> 
> ...


that is why I am building the hampster wheel for you to run in!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 01:07 PM~14886284
> *that is why I am building the hampster wheel for you to run in!
> *


sweeeeeeet just make sure its the chromed one....... not into plastic much:no:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 10:36 AM~14886628
> *sweeeeeeet just make sure its the chromed one....... not into plastic much:no:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 01:47 PM~14886721
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Their multiplying! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 08:09 AM~14895420
> *Their multiplying!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 09:29 AM~14885436
> *I know random pictures never really show the big picture, so I figured I would whip up a quick layout of the audio/video system that will be going in the regal!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 27 2009, 06:04 AM~14895597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think you just like posting that! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 07:05 AM~14895603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I think you just like posting that!  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO......I only post it in this topic!!

Money money money money up in hur


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 27 2009, 06:07 AM~14895613
> *LMAO......I only post it in this topic!!
> 
> Money money money money up in hur
> *


 :biggrin: All I am missing is those Z's you were going to give me! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 27 2009, 09:07 AM~14895613
> *LMAO......I only post it in this topic!!
> 
> Money money money money up in hur
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 12:01 PM~14898672
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


*cough* says the guy chroming vin tags *cough*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 03:05 PM~14898723
> **cough* says the guy chroming vin tags *cough*
> *


dont make me chrome pieces that are behind the interior panels :angry: Cause I will :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 12:08 PM~14898750
> *dont make me chrome pieces that are behind the interior panels :angry: Cause I will :cheesy:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 03:09 PM~14898758
> *Pics or it didn't happen!
> *


sheeeeeeeiiiiiiiitttttt...... Im not that addicted to shiney things (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 12:18 PM~14898860
> *sheeeeeeeiiiiiiiitttttt...... Im not that addicted to shiney things (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 08:27 AM~14884426
> *Well, I haven't been able to put in any work because I am waiting on some CA glue and grille cloth I ordered to finish up on the dash, but I did get one of these last night:
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be off the hook!! when you doing the actuators on the trunk and whats the light up neon sign between them gone read? :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 03:08 PM~14898750
> *dont make me chrome pieces that are behind the interior panels :angry: Cause I will :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 27 2009, 09:04 PM~14902292
> *thats gonna be off the hook!! when you doing the actuators on the trunk and whats the light up neon sign between them gone read?  :cheesy:
> *


you would think 79 cutty is from texas :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Aug 27 2009, 06:04 PM~14902292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14906821
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: To each their own I guess. I personally have never liked murals of naked woman, drugs, money, scarface, etc.....and I think the trunk lid needed something after we mold it. If I don't like how they look I won't put them on there.....but its all the small details!  :biggrin:
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


whats next 












or maybe this 














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 05:20 AM~14906858
> *whats next
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14906821
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: To each their own I guess. I personally have never liked murals of naked woman, drugs, money, scarface, etc.....and I think the trunk lid needed something after we mold it. If I don't like how they look I won't put them on there.....but its all the small details!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


im just bustin balls,im not a fan of none of that shit either


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 28 2009, 06:51 AM~14907258
> *im just bustin balls,im not a fan of none of that shit either
> *


 :biggrin: 

I know. I don't take anything on this site personal...especially when tools from Florida chime in! :biggrin: 

I don't want the regal to turn into a side show...and I have never really cared for murals. So we'll see how they look....just don't want to go through the trouble of molding the trunk lid and having it look like it is "missing something!" :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Aug 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14906821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 07:42 AM~14907594
> *so you like murals of naked guys :dunno: :ugh:
> sounds ****
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: 

Bravo...leave it to KAKALAK to make everything **** erotic! :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 28 2009, 10:44 AM~14907615
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> Bravo...leave it to KAKALAK to make everything **** erotic!  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


hey..... you and bosshog typed it not me :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 07:48 AM~14907648
> *hey..... you and bosshog typed it not me :dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=335052&st=7520

This is true...but I would re-read what you typed! 

Post #7526 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14790297



:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: 7256 :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 08:07 AM~14907797
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14790297
> :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:  7256 :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 28 2009, 11:09 AM~14907822
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


thats what you typed :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 28 2009, 10:34 AM~14907529
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I know. I don't take anything on this site personal...especially when tools from Florida chime in!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 28 2009, 04:15 PM~14911320
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Another productive weekend...so on with the progress pics! 

Spent about 9 hours on Friday working on my dash. I finally decided to buy some grille clothe and give it a try, and I was very impressed with the ease of use. I was a little worried about fitment issues on the side of the dash once some of the filler was built up, so here is where the progress begins. 

I started be sandind off all the old fleece:









After that I CA glued the grille clothe to the side of the dash:









Then it was on to the resin:









While that set I began working on the part where the stereo goes. I didn't want a 90 degree turn on the dash so this was my means of rounding the corners on it:









I used the rounded cut on the spatula to lay down filler:









After it was sanded down:









And after that I hit a couple spots on the dash with filler, knocked it down, and then gave the entire dash a thin coat of "milkshake"









I ran out of sandpaper so that is where the dash sits for now! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Saturday my mission was to finish molding the frame. I really want to get that into sealer before the wife "pops" so I didn't care, I was going to finish that at all costs! :biggrin: 

All I had left was the entire underside of the frame to mold so I got to it:


















Then murphy's law set it...and anything that could go wrong did!  

The 7 1/2" grinder took a crap! I still was determined to get it done, so I got to mold the 1/4" steel on the belly with a 4" grinder...fun to say the least! :angry: 

After I finished that up I went to spot weld:



















And RAN OUT OF GAS ON THE WELDER!  

So unfortunately that was all the farther I got on the frame. Just have to finish spot welding one side, and knock it down......but just an idea of how much grinding I did on Saturday:









Oh yeah...and this sums it up well:








:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 08:17 AM~14933140
> *Saturday my mission was to finish molding the frame. I really want to get that into sealer before the wife "pops" so I didn't care, I was going to finish that at all costs!  :biggrin:
> 
> All I had left was the entire underside of the frame to mold so I got to it:
> ...







:nono: :nono:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 05:37 AM~14933189
> *:nono: :nono:
> *


Is that copy write infringements? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 08:53 AM~14933220
> *Is that copy write infringements?  :biggrin:
> *


all you had to do was ask permission and It would of been no problem















:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 07:14 AM~14933534
> *all you had to do was ask permission and It would of been no problem
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Money is in the mail for infringement.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 10:58 AM~14933801
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Money is in the mail for infringement.
> *


just wrap me a frame and we'll call it even :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 08:11 AM~14933914
> *just wrap me a frame and we'll call it even :cheesy:
> *


  On its way.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 11:14 AM~14933944
> * On its way.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14934465



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 09:17 AM~14934483
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14934465
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That you in the pic? :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn dude.....puttin in serious work!! You'll be riding in Feb if you keep this up!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 31 2009, 09:39 AM~14934699
> *Damn dude.....puttin in serious work!! You'll be riding in Feb if you keep this up!!
> *


:biggrin: 

Thanks. Have to put in crazy work because shortly it will go on hold as the wife is due at the end of the month, but could honestly go any day now.....but hopefully by the end of next summer it will be on the road at least once! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 10:53 AM~14885622
> *what amp are you going to power the flux capacitar??
> 
> 
> ...


1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 07:17 AM~14933140
> *
> And RAN OUT OF GAS ON THE WELDER!
> 
> ...



Which in turn prohibits me from doing my work now. :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 08:17 AM~14933140
> *Saturday my mission was to finish molding the frame. I really want to get that into sealer before the wife "pops" so I didn't care, I was going to finish that at all costs!  :biggrin:
> 
> All I had left was the entire underside of the frame to mold so I got to it:
> ...


looking good and x5000000000000000 on the MOLDING BLOWS!!!






























if you keep this up you may just catch up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 31 2009, 10:43 PM~14941671
> *looking good and x5000000000000000 on the MOLDING BLOWS!!!
> if you keep this up you may just  catch up :0  :biggrin:
> *


BAAAHHHHAAAAWWWAAAAAAAAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Aug 31 2009, 04:08 PM~14938956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks.....but I highly doubt I will catch up, but any progress is good! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 1 2009, 08:04 AM~14945287
> *:yessad:  :yessad: I definitely didn't want to run out!
> :biggrin: Thanks.....but I highly doubt I will catch up, but any progress is good!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice build the frame looks good molding does fuckin blow


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Sep 1 2009, 10:05 AM~14945760
> *Nice build the frame looks good ,kakalak does fuckin blow :yes:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 10:22 AM~14945851
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 10:36 AM~14945959
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 10:58 AM~14946114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Sep 1 2009, 07:05 AM~14945760
> *Nice build the frame looks good molding does fuckin blow
> *


Thanks. :biggrin: 

I thought some people might find that to be a very relatable picture! :biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 06:17 AM~14933140
> *
> 
> Oh yeah...and this sums it up well:
> ...


Yea man i feel you, i cant stand all the grinding...Nice work tho,


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 1 2009, 02:43 PM~14948056
> *Yea man i feel you, i cant stand all the grinding...Nice work tho,
> *


I hope to find out one day :happysad: (pause)


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33+Sep 1 2009, 11:43 AM~14948056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 1 2009, 03:17 PM~14948397
> *Thanks. Definitely have a respect for people that make their living doing that.
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:dunno: :maybe: :a: :frame: ne: :day:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 05:13 AM~14956796
> *:dunno: :maybe: :a: :frame: ne: :day:
> *


You can buy mine....but there would definitely be a premium on it! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 08:25 AM~14956837
> *You can buy mine....but there would definitely be a premium on it!  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: you dont charge lil friends :nono:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 06:00 AM~14956968
> *:scrutinize: you dont charge lil friends :nono:
> *


You do if you don't want to build another frame! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 09:45 AM~14957190
> *You do if you don't want to build another frame!  :biggrin:
> *


What would I want to build another one for........ Id have yours :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 06:50 AM~14957222
> *What would I want to build another one for........ Id have yours :cheesy:
> *


Exactly...so you would have to pay a premium because I would have to build another one! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 10:08 AM~14957303
> *Exactly...so you would have to pay a premium because I would have to build another one!  :biggrin:
> *


Hold up i am sending the seat pieces to you for free...... payback with a frame seems fair :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 07:19 AM~14957375
> *Hold up i am sending the seat pieces to you for free...... payback with a frame seems fair :yes: :biggrin:
> *


Right on...I will just have to ship it to you in a couple flat rate boxes....you just have to glue it back together then. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 10:29 AM~14957439
> *Right on...I will just have to ship it to you in a couple flat rate boxes....you just have to glue it back together then.  :biggrin:
> *



GRRRREEEAAAATTTTT I'll start stocking up on the JB













:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 08:25 AM~14957907
> *GRRRREEEAAAATTTTT I'll start stocking up on the JB
> 
> 
> ...


Pimp! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

found you on page 3 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 05:12 AM~14967548
> *found you on page 3 :0
> *


That is because I don't bump it when I don't make progress! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 3 2009, 08:25 AM~14967582
> *That is because I don't bump it when I don't make progress!  :biggrin:
> *


That tells me one thing....................... You need to dooooooo more work :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 05:42 AM~14967641
> *That tells me one thing....................... You need to dooooooo more work :yes: :nicoderm:
> *


Co-signed! But this week isn't going to happen....spent most of last night at the doctor with the wife because they were worried about some things, and this weekend I have the wife's younger brother's wedding. I hate summer's for that reason, too much crap going on!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 3 2009, 10:27 AM~14968155
> *Co-signed! But this week isn't going to happen....spent most of last night at the doctor with the wife because they were worried about some things, and this weekend I have the wife's younger brother's wedding. I hate summer's for that reason, too much crap going on!
> *


I hear yah, Im glad my sons Tball and Football is done with :yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 08:02 AM~14968385
> *I hear yah, Im glad my sons Tball and Football is done with :yes:
> *


Should free up some time! I have all of December and about 1/2 of November off come the end of the year. I know things will be busy with the new born, but I am hoping I can get in some good quality time on things to hopefully get this beast out next year.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 08:12 AM~14967548
> *found you on page 3 :0
> *


page 5 today


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 3 2009, 10:27 AM~14968155
> *Co-signed! But this week isn't going to happen....spent most of last night at the doctor with the wife because they were worried about some things, and this weekend I have the wife's younger brother's wedding. I hate summer's for that reason, too much crap going on!
> *


hope all is ok bro!!!!deal witht the important stuff and the car will be done when its supposed to be done


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 8 2009, 09:40 AM~15012391
> *hope all is ok bro!!!!deal witht the important stuff and the car will be done when its supposed to be done
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

All is well.....but the new addition could be here any day so progress is definitely slowing down.  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 11:19 AM~15012960
> *All is well.....but the new addition could be here any day so progress is definitely slowing down.    :biggrin:
> *


Your talking as if it was fast at one time :uh: :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2009, 10:41 AM~15014159
> *Your talking as if it was fast at one time :uh:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Maybe not fast....but there was progress at least. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 03:54 PM~15015450
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Maybe not fast....but there was progress at least.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


it moved along nice and steady


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 11:19 AM~15012960
> *All is well.....but the new addition could be here any day so progress is definitely slowing down.    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 8 2009, 05:13 PM~15016340
> *it moved along nice and steady
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well unfortunately I really haven't been able to do much work because the wife could go into labor at literally any minute.......but hopefully tomorrow night I am going to head out to chaddyb's to try and finish the frame up so he can get it into sealer before things officially go on hold. 

I have still been collecting a couple small things here and there though. 

Picked this up last night:


Man I was shocked at the price...I remember a couple years ago when I bought 2 for my "system" and they were only around $125 each!  

Aslo finally found a set of escutcheons (door pull covers...the part that hides the mounting bolt.) :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

$180 up here for one of them batts


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 05:21 AM~15036137
> *$180 up here for one of them batts
> *


Insane....I found this one locally for $160, fortunately I had an old one sitting around so I didn't have to pay the exchange part of it...but I was shocked they have went up that much.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 10 2009, 08:17 AM~15036128
> *Well unfortunately I really haven't been able to do much work because the wife could go into labor at literally any minute.......but hopefully tomorrow night I am going to head out to chaddyb's to try and finish the frame up so he can get it into sealer before things officially go on hold.
> 
> I have still been collecting a couple small things here and there though.
> ...


Id put a coat of 2k on that frame after epoxy..................... that epoxy is a bitch to sand


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 05:56 AM~15036240
> *Id put a coat of 2k on that frame after epoxy..................... that epoxy is a bitch to sand
> *


I doubt that will happen as the wife is so close to going....I just need any kind of sealer on there so it doesn't rust while things hit the back burner.....I will have to deal with it if that is the case.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 10 2009, 09:09 AM~15036298
> *I doubt that will happen as the wife is so close to going....I just need any kind of sealer on there so it doesn't rust while things hit the back burner.....I will have to deal with it if that is the case.
> *


my frame started to get surface rust within a week or so of sitting untouched.....and sanding epoxy isnt that tough to sand


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 06:18 AM~15036326
> *my frame started to get surface rust within a week or so of sitting untouched.....and sanding epoxy isnt that tough to sand
> *


Yeah mine actually got a couple small spots of surface rust due to the humidity in about a weeks time, so my goal was to get it into some sealer at the very least before the project hits the back burner.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 09:18 AM~15036326
> *my frame started to get surface rust within a week or so of sitting untouched.....and sanding epoxy isnt that tough to sand
> *


well not with a sander and it is definitly more work than sanding 2K


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 06:13 AM~14933134
> *Another productive weekend...so on with the progress pics!
> 
> Spent about 9 hours on Friday working on my dash. I finally decided to buy some grille clothe and give it a try, and I was very impressed with the ease of use. I was a little worried about fitment issues on the side of the dash once some of the filler was built up, so here is where the progress begins.
> ...


very nice


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 11:48 AM~15037394
> *well not with a sander and it is definitly more work than sanding 2K
> *


 FOR SURE!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15041228
> *very nice
> *


Thanks. Definitely been a learning experience on that beast....but coming along slowly! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Before









Finished










:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 12:04 PM~15049594
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiiice!!!! did your dad make them for you?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 09:42 AM~15050023
> *niiiiiiice!!!! did your dad make them for you?
> *


Thanks. No, I wish. Lol. He is going to be making my battery tray, but I had Jagster Laser Cutting do it. My old man doesn't have a laser cutter, only a CNC, so for something like that it is usually easier/cheaper than having my old man spend hours milling it. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 12:48 PM~15050107
> *Thanks. No, I wish. Lol. He is going to be making my battery tray, but I had Jagster Laser Cutting do it. My old man doesn't have a laser cutter, only a CNC, so for something like that it is usually easier/cheaper than having my old man spend hours milling it.  :biggrin:
> *


Are they the emblems for your car like on the outside or what?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 10:24 AM~15050542
> *Are they the emblems for your car like on the outside or what?
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

Thinking I am going to get a larger one done that just says "BLACK PEARL" for a tie down though. :biggrin: 

That won't be until I figure out the trunk layout though.

Hard to tell in the pic, but that peice is just shy of 14" long, and 1.29" tall. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 01:29 PM~15050608
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> Thinking I am going to get a larger one done that just says "BLACK PEARL" for a tie down though.  :biggrin:
> ...


how thick and how does it mount to your car?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 10:34 AM~15050656
> *how thick and how does it mount to your car?
> *


Not sure how thick...will have to check that out once I get it. It was either weld on a couple studs and bolt it to my trunk lid (no ****) or I just went the route of heavy duty 3M double sided automotive grade tape. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 01:36 PM~15050681
> *Not sure how thick...will have to check that out once I get it. It was either weld on a couple studs and bolt it to my trunk lid (no ****) or I just went the route of heavy duty 3M double sided automotive grade tape.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Id do the 3m tape.. I was thinking of getting one made by Jas for the trunk hump, but I think that having it pinstriped and patterned will make it look clustered. Plus I dont want it to hurt the appearance of the trunk. I guess I'll cross that bridge later


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 10:48 AM~15050769
> *Yeah Id do the 3m tape.. I was thinking of getting one made by Jas for the trunk hump, but I think that having it pinstriped and patterned will make it look clustered. Plus I dont want it to hurt the appearance of the trunk. I guess I'll cross that bridge later
> *


Yup....3M tape is the route I went with. :biggrin: 

You should do the lettering on the trunk that winds around the continental kit like lincoln did from the factory. Just a thought.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 01:50 PM~15050787
> *Yup....3M tape is the route I went with.  :biggrin:
> 
> You should do the lettering on the trunk that winds around the continental kit like lincoln did from the factory. Just a thought.
> *


thats what I was going to do after seeing jas make new letters for a guy that had a Lincoln car with the hump. I think it will look good but I dont know, I'll wait on paint before going with it. It would say "A Todo Costo "


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 10:53 AM~15050812
> *thats what I was going to do after seeing jas make new letters for a guy that had a Lincoln car with the hump. I think it will look good but I dont know, I'll wait on paint before going with it. It would say "A Todo Costo "
> *


Yeah I think that would look pretty slick. Be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 01:55 PM~15050837
> *Yeah I think that would look pretty slick. Be interesting to see how it turns out.
> *


:yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well things have officially hit the back burner. My wife and I are relaxing at the hospital and about to call it a night so I thought I would post up a quick update. I had a strong feeling the wife was going to "pop" any day so I went up to chaddyb's on Friday night after work to officially finish molding the frame. I snapped a couple pics I will post when I have a couple more minutes and I am completely back with it. :biggrin: Chaddyb is going to get that beast into sealer for me...and my wife and I are going to be adjusting to life with a happy and healthy baby boy! He was born this morning (Monday 9-14) at 10:06 am weighing in at 6 lbs 11.8 oz and 19 3/4" long. 

Both baby and mother are doing phenominal....and I will keep updates posted as they come! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 09:50 PM~15081075
> *Well things have officially hit the back burner. My wife and I are relaxing at the hospital and about to call it a night so I thought I would post up a quick update. I had a strong feeling the wife was going to "pop" any day so I went up to chaddyb's on Friday night after work to officially finish molding the frame. I snapped a couple pics I will post when I have a couple more minutes and I am completely back with it.  :biggrin:  Chaddyb is going to get that beast into sealer for me...and my wife and I are going to be adjusting to life with a happy and healthy baby boy! He was born this morning (Monday 9-14) at 10:06 am weighing in at 6 lbs 11.8 oz and 19 3/4" long.
> 
> Both baby and mother are doing phenominal....and I will keep updates posted as they come!  :biggrin:
> *


con grats big dawg!! Im glad your little one was born healthy :biggrin: 














































Mods please delete this topic............ jeoff traded the regal for a minivan :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 07:50 PM~15081075
> *Well things have officially hit the back burner. My wife and I are relaxing at the hospital and about to call it a night so I thought I would post up a quick update. I had a strong feeling the wife was going to "pop" any day so I went up to chaddyb's on Friday night after work to officially finish molding the frame. I snapped a couple pics I will post when I have a couple more minutes and I am completely back with it.  :biggrin:  Chaddyb is going to get that beast into sealer for me...and my wife and I are going to be adjusting to life with a happy and healthy baby boy! He was born this morning (Monday 9-14) at 10:06 am weighing in at 6 lbs 11.8 oz and 19 3/4" long.
> 
> Both baby and mother are doing phenominal....and I will keep updates posted as they come!  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats bro!! TCB first......that car will be waiting for you.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 09:50 PM~15081075
> *Well things have officially hit the back burner. My wife and I are relaxing at the hospital and about to call it a night so I thought I would post up a quick update. I had a strong feeling the wife was going to "pop" any day so I went up to chaddyb's on Friday night after work to officially finish molding the frame. I snapped a couple pics I will post when I have a couple more minutes and I am completely back with it.  :biggrin:  Chaddyb is going to get that beast into sealer for me...and my wife and I are going to be adjusting to life with a happy and healthy baby boy named KAKALAK! He was born this morning (Monday 9-14) at 10:06 am weighing in at 6 lbs 11.8 oz and 19 3/4" long.
> 
> Both baby and mother are doing phenominal....and I will keep updates posted as they come!  :biggrin:
> *



:happysad: I dont know what to say :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 14 2009, 07:34 PM~15081580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I figured I would be able to get back on the regal about the time he goes off to college! :biggrin: 

The living breathing birth control:


























:biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

congrats on the baby boy! my son like to work on the ride but yea its hard to work on a car with him around..he like to hit a wrench against anything lol shit i guess at least he is trying..he is 1 yr and 9 months


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 17 2009, 03:31 AM~15105531
> *
> 
> The living breathing birth control:
> ...


congrats bro ,be thankful hes healthy and ill be thankful he dont look like me :biggrin: .....life is precious brother enjoy every minute of it and never wish the time to pass for any reason,the car will be there when your ready......my kids are the #1 most important thing ever to happen to me


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Sep 17 2009, 12:37 AM~15105544
> *congrats on the baby boy! my son like to work on the ride but yea its hard to work on a car with him around..he like to hit a wrench against anything lol shit i guess at least he is trying..he is 1 yr and 9 months
> *


 :roflmao: 

Something to look forward to (as in dents due to the little mans handy work!)

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 17 2009, 07:06 AM~15106532
> *congrats bro ,be thankful hes healthy and ill be thankful he dont look like me :biggrin: .....life is precious brother enjoy every minute of it and never wish the time to pass for any reason,the car will be there when your ready......my kids are the #1 most important thing ever to happen to me
> *


Thanks. Definitely changes the priorities! We got what we wanted....a happy and healthy child...and for a bonus it was the boy I was hoping for! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Who Baby Daddy?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 17 2009, 11:18 AM~15106944
> *Who Baby Daddy?
> *


 me


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 17 2009, 10:01 AM~15107313
> *me
> *


He's gonna need that first child support check to chrome some goodies!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 17 2009, 11:34 AM~15108535
> *He's gonna need that first child support check to chrome some goodies!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: Co-signed! :biggrin: 

Well, as I had posted earlier, my goal was to get my frame into sealer before the wife "popped" so last Friday right after work I headed out to chaddyb's and finished up molding the frame:



















Chaddyb is going to get that into sealer for me sooner or later so it doesn't rust while it sits for the time being...and he is already onto the next project:










(I spy a rolling chasis, and 2 frames on rotisserie's!) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Sep 17 2009, 12:31 AM~15105531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 18 2009, 06:21 AM~15116669
> *  congrats
> 
> throw in some gold teeth and that little dude is ready to cruise.
> ...


Lol, thanks....I think we are going to work on him getting in some real teeth before we worry about any gold ones! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2009, 09:37 AM~15116771
> *Lol, thanks....I think we are going to work on him getting in some real teeth before we worry about any gold ones!  :biggrin:
> *


Get some of those Bubba teeth for him


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 06:55 AM~15116865
> *Get some of those Bubba teeth for him
> *


 :roflmao: 

Not sure the wife would appreciate that much! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2009, 11:22 AM~15117467
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Not sure the wife would appreciate that much!  :biggrin:
> *


My wife dont like my chrome but as you see I got it anyway  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 08:59 AM~15117781
> *My wife dont like my chrome but as you see I got it anyway    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

What the wife doesn't know won't hurt her.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2009, 12:14 PM~15117930
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> What the wife doesn't know won't hurt her.
> *


ohhhhhhhh she knows, she always finds out cause it comes in the mail :biggrin: 

I catch a "After the fact" argument :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 09:31 AM~15118123
> *ohhhhhhhh she knows, she always finds out cause it comes in the mail :biggrin:
> 
> I catch a "After the fact" argument :biggrin:
> *


Always easier to ask for forgiveness than it is permission! :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

hey bro just checkin in on the progress :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2009, 01:13 PM~15118482
> *Always easier to ask for forgiveness than it is permission!  :biggrin:
> *


:no: She finally realized why I named my car what I did


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Sep 18 2009, 08:07 PM~15121927
> *hey bro just checkin in on the progress :biggrin:
> *


only progress going on is 79cutty changing them tar diapers :ugh: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 21 2009, 09:24 AM~15140486
> *only progress going on is 79cutty changing them tar diapers :ugh: :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 

Definitely a life changing experience! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 21 2009, 12:27 PM~15140507
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> Definitely a life changing experience!  :biggrin:
> *


been there done that :yessad: Them diapers eat up the cutty money :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 21 2009, 09:29 AM~15140529
> *been there done that :yessad: Them diapers eat up the cutty money :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

No doubt...especially when they are going through like 10+ of them a day!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 21 2009, 12:37 PM~15140599
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> No doubt...especially when they are going through like 10+ of them a day!
> *


:yessad:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 22 2009, 12:25 PM~15153369
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 

How goes it man? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

progress is lookin good :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 23 2009, 05:39 AM~15161505
> *progress is lookin good :cheesy:
> *


You know it! :biggrin: A whole lot of nothing! But hopefully in the next couple weeks I can get back on it. Still ordering a couple small things in the mean time though. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 23 2009, 08:59 AM~15161560
> *You know it!  :biggrin: A whole lot of nothing! But hopefully in the next couple weeks I can get back on it. Still ordering a couple small things in the mean time though.  :biggrin:
> *


save a littl bit though cause in a few months you are going to need some ear plugs :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 23 2009, 09:17 PM~15167981
> *save a littl bit though  cause in a few months you are going to need some ear plugs :biggrin:
> *


x2 but my daugters going on 3 and the screaming is still out of control......JUST LIKE HER MOMMA!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 23 2009, 06:48 PM~15168322
> *x2 but my daugters going on 3 and the screaming is still out of control......JUST LIKE HER MOMMA!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I will keep that in mind!

Well, naturally still no progress....but working on collecting parts here and there still. :biggrin: 

Finally found a place to get shocks for the rear trunk lid for very reasonable, no 2 x 4 trunk assists for me:









Also found a video amplifier for the extra screens for dirt cheap, so I picked that up:









And I received my emblem a couple days ago. A little size comparison to a CD:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 24 2009, 08:18 AM~15171818
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I will keep that in mind!
> 
> Well, naturally still no progress....but working on collecting parts here and there still.  :biggrin:
> ...


did the trunk shocks come with the brackets? Im going to do that to my trunk too :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 23 2009, 09:48 PM~15168322
> *x2 but my daugters going on 3 and the screaming is still out of control......JUST LIKE HER MOMMA!
> 
> 
> ...


well see females are like babies...... they need something to passify them, they have like an oral fixation. For babies they make passifiers, but for females their are plenty of things to put in there :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2009, 08:27 AM~15172809
> *did the trunk shocks come with the brackets? Im going to do that to my trunk too :cheesy:
> *


No. They are the same shocks used for the regal hood. I am just going to fab up some mounts for in the trunk, and then they get bolted to the trunk arms. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Thats What I did and it worke Awesome


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 24 2009, 11:47 AM~15173004
> *No. They are the same shocks used for the regal hood. I am just going to fab up some mounts for in the trunk, and then they get bolted to the trunk arms.  :biggrin:
> *


Oh I seen that some of the shocks come with the mounts. I might just have to make another trip to the junk yard to find some


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS+Sep 24 2009, 03:07 PM~15176625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you can't find any at the yard let me know. Finally found a place locally selling these ones for only $18 each. Cheapest I found otherplaces was around $35.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 25 2009, 08:04 AM~15182279
> *:yes:  :yes:
> Well if you can't find any at the yard let me know. Finally found a place locally selling these ones for only $18 each. Cheapest I found otherplaces was around $35.
> *


I bought one at advanced for around 30 bucks.... went to pep boys and they had them for around 16-18 bucks. :wow: So I went back to advanced and said that I wanted to return the one cause I found them cheaper. They matched the price and just got it there :cheesy: I just need the brackets for the trunk floor.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 25 2009, 09:38 AM~15183883
> *I bought one at advanced for around 30 bucks.... went to pep boys and they had them for around 16-18 bucks. :wow: So I went back to advanced and said that I wanted to return the one cause I found them cheaper. They matched the price and just got it there :cheesy: I just need the brackets for the trunk floor.
> *


Just cut a piece of steel, weld that into the trunk, and then bolt it to the tab you welded in. Simple enough. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 25 2009, 12:43 PM~15183942
> *Just cut a piece of steel, weld that into the trunk, and then bolt it to the tab you welded in. Simple enough.  :biggrin:
> *


oh okay :cheesy: I'll see when I get there, :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 28 2009, 09:08 AM~15206443
> *oh okay :cheesy: I'll see when I get there,  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

your almost to 2000 replies :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 05:09 AM~15280122
> *your almost to 2000 replies :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 05:09 AM~15280122
> *your almost to 2000 replies :cheesy:
> *


I'd rather 2000 pics of progress than replies! :biggrin: 

Well, as everyone figured things pretty much have come to a screaching hault due to the new born and getting used to things...and unfortunately chaddyb is going to be storing his boat in the garage this winter so progress is really going to be very minimal...and all but guarantee's it will not be getting done for next summer, but what can you do? Just means I have time to stack up more odds and ends such as my distribution block collection I just added to:



















:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 6 2009, 09:24 AM~15280345
> *I'd rather 2000 pics of progress than replies!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well, as everyone figured things pretty much have come to a screaching hault due to the new born and getting used to things...and unfortunately chaddyb is going to be storing his boat in the garage this winter so progress is really going to be very minimal...and all but guarantee's it will not be getting done for next summer, but what can you do? Just means I have time to stack up more odds and ends such as my distribution block collection I just added to:
> ...


Good now I can catch up :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 6 2009, 09:24 AM~15280345
> *I'd rather 2000 pics of progress than replies!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well, as everyone figured things pretty much have come to a screaching hault due to the new born and getting used to things...and unfortunately chaddyb is going to be storing his boat in the garage this winter so progress is really going to be very minimal...and all but guarantee's it will not be getting done for next summer, but what can you do? Just means I have time to stack up more odds and ends such as my distribution block collection I just added to:
> ...


more excuses not to finish :uh:





























so how you enjoying family life? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 6 2009, 06:52 AM~15280475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Yeah, but I would tend to think it is a decent excuse! :biggrin: 

Man it is a learning experience...and truly tests your patience at times...but it is great otherwise! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i suppose its as good as any if there must be one :uh: :biggrin:
far as a learning experience......hell yeah......and im a COMPLETELY different person because of it,best thing ever happened to me.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 6 2009, 07:18 AM~15280612
> *i suppose its as good as any if there must be one :uh:  :biggrin:
> far as a learning experience......hell yeah......and im a COMPLETELY different person because of it,Co-signed! :biggrin:*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 6 2009, 10:47 AM~15280807
> *Well thanks for letting it slide by on this one! (no ****!) :biggrin:
> 
> Co-signed!  :biggrin:
> *


Although the true test is keeping with Lowriding and buildin cars. I swear thats the difference between a true Lowrider and an individual. Back in the day when everybody was living with mom and dad it was easy to get a car out. But now doing everything on your own and having a family, it's only harder and requires alot more determination.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 08:05 AM~15280926
> *Although the true test is keeping with Lowriding and buildin cars. I swear thats the difference between a true Lowrider and an individual. Back in the day when everybody was living with mom and dad it was easy to get a car out. But now doing everything on your own and having a family, it's only harder and requires alot more determination.
> *


Very true. It will definitely be a little more challenging to get it finished now....but hopefully over the winter I will be able to get quite a bit of odds and ends accomplished. I have enough money into this beast that it is getting finished one way or another! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 6 2009, 11:30 AM~15281080
> *Very true. It will definitely be a little more challenging to get it finished now....but hopefully over the winter I will be able to get quite a bit of odds and ends accomplished. I have enough money into this beast that it is getting finished one way or another!  :biggrin:
> *


I just wish I didnt have so much body work


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 08:35 AM~15281115
> *I just wish I didnt have so much body work
> *


Fortunately the regal doesn't need a ton of that....just a bunch of small projects like wiring and such.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 11:35 AM~15281115
> *I just wish I didnt have so much body work
> *


well if you paid someone that could do the work correctly the first time there would be no need to keep redoing the same shit :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 6 2009, 10:38 AM~15282134
> *well if you paid someone that could do the work correctly the first time there would be no need to keep redoing the same shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 6 2009, 01:52 PM~15282243
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 bustin balls :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 6 2009, 11:06 AM~15282367
> *bustin balls :biggrin:
> *


I guess so! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 6 2009, 01:38 PM~15282134
> *well if you paid someone that could do the work correctly the first time there would be no need to keep redoing the same shit  :biggrin:
> *


:tears:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 6 2009, 02:06 PM~15282367
> *suckin his balls :biggrin:
> *


like always (no ****)  :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 09:19 PM~15286446
> *i like pee-pees (so ****) :yes:  :0
> *


big suprise :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 6 2009, 11:38 AM~15282134
> *well if you paid someone that could do the work correctly the first time there would be no need to keep redoing the same shit  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS COLD HAHAHA


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Oct 13 2009, 03:55 PM~15343536
> *THAT WAS COLD HAHAHA
> *


Whos fukin side are you on :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I have made absolutely no progress.....however, my interior guy has been swamped so he hadn't had a chance to send me out the last couple interior pieces....but received them last night! 

:biggrin: 

Headrests:









Suede armrests for front and back:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 21 2009, 08:12 AM~15420488
> *Well I have made absolutely no progress.....however, my interior guy has been swamped so he hadn't had a chance to send me out the last couple interior pieces....but received them last night!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


damn,you still makin more progress than i am.....them seats and headrests came out real nice


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2009, 05:15 AM~15420500
> *damn,you still makin more progress than i am.....them seats and headrests came out real nice
> *


Lol, I have a feeling in time you will be making more progress than I am! 

Thanks...I am really pleased with how all the interior came out. As most people would be I was a little skeptical about shipping my interior states away to get it done....but after meeting VItreryda and seeing his shop/work while traveling for business I felt very confident! Ended up costing me less to ship it and fly down and drive it back then it would have locally! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 21 2009, 08:12 AM~15420488
> *Well I have made absolutely no progress.....however, my interior guy has been swamped so he hadn't had a chance to send me out the last couple interior pieces....but received them last night!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


how did the suede the armrests? 3M glue?? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 05:22 AM~15420518
> *how did the suede the armrests? 3M glue??  :biggrin:
> *


Huh?? :uh: 



Lol, yeah, he 3M glued the suede on and did some stitching on the front arm rests where it dips down for the door handle.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 21 2009, 08:24 AM~15420526
> *Huh??  :uh:
> Lol, yeah, he 3M glued the suede on and did some stitching on the front arm rests where it dips down for the door handle.
> *


dick :angry: 



how did he stich them with the foam backing...... did he sew right through it?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 05:29 AM~15420537
> *dick :angry:
> how did he stich them with the foam backing...... did he sew right through it?
> *


 :roflmao: 

I will have to see if I can snap a pic.....hard to explain, but he stitched the material on where the screws mount (no ****!) the armrest...then glued them on. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 21 2009, 08:30 AM~15420541
> *:roflmao:
> 
> I will have to see if I can snap a pic.....hard to explain, but he stitched the material on where the screws mount (no ****!) the armrest...then glued them on.  :biggrin:
> *


you do that  Im curious (no ****) :0 :cheesy: 


































I know you guys are going to have fun with that one :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 07:42 AM~15421174
> *you do that  Im curious (no ****) :0  :cheesy:
> I know you guys are going to have fun with that one :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Here ya go.....this is where it is stitched. Right where it dips down for a door pull. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 21 2009, 07:21 AM~15420516
> *Lol, I have a feeling in time you will be making more progress than I am!
> 
> Thanks...I am really pleased with how all the interior came out. As most people would be I was a little skeptical about shipping my interior states away to get it done....but after meeting VItreryda and seeing his shop/work while traveling for business I felt very confident! Ended up costing me less to ship it and fly down and drive it back then it would have locally!  :biggrin:
> *


i was skeptical too  butt good deal all the way around thanks for the name drop  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Oct 22 2009, 10:43 PM~15441536
> *i was skeptical too  butt good deal all the way around thanks for the name drop   :biggrin:
> *


Definitely! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
Class act.....will definitely be sending my interiors to you in the future as well! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 22 2009, 08:06 AM~15431870
> *Here ya go.....this is where it is stitched. Right where it dips down for a door pull.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see says the blind man to the deaf man over the phone :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 23 2009, 04:41 AM~15442944
> *Oh I see says the blind man to the deaf man over the phone :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: Pics say 1,000 words...describing it not so easy! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Oct 23 2009, 01:09 PM~15445115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Wheres the pics of the progress :angry: And dont give me that line ..... "I had a baby" :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 05:40 AM~15467282
> *Wheres the pics of the progress :angry: And dont give me that line ..... "I had a baby" :biggrin:
> *


Sneak preview of progress:















































:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 26 2009, 10:23 AM~15467769
> *Sneak preview of progress:
> 
> 
> ...


repost :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 09:28 AM~15468749
> *repost :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


You asked for progress! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 26 2009, 12:50 PM~15468918
> *You asked for progress!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 23 2009, 03:54 PM~15447092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 26 2009, 05:21 PM~15471229
> *:uh:
> *


agggghhhhh always on my jock :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Stand back and prepare to be amazed! The wife's grandparents are in town from Milwaukee for the week so I actually got to get out in the garage and put in some work last night! :biggrin: 

Unfortunately doesn't look like much but here are a couple pics. 

sanded down the MDF frame I put in the dash bezel so it is nice and flush now. Just need to get back and glass it in fully:









And finally got around to sanding down the "milkshake" I had applied to the dash:


















Still needs to be sanded in a couple spots, and then I will go back and hit the low spots with some filler....then hopefully it is into sealer. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice progress dood


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 28 2009, 06:08 AM~15490300
> *Nice progress dood
> *


Thanks. Just wish it was more! Hows the rag coming?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 28 2009, 07:56 AM~15490104
> *Stand back and prepare to be amazed! The wife's grandparents are in town from Milwaukee for the week so I actually got to get out in the garage and put in some work last night!  :biggrin:
> 
> Unfortunately doesn't look like much but here are a couple pics.
> ...


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 28 2009, 06:18 AM~15490345
> *:0
> *


I was shocked when the wife told me she didn't need any help for the night and it was alright to go out in the garage as well! :biggrin:


sanded down the MDF frame I put in the dash bezel so it is nice and flush now. Just need to get back and glass it in fully:









And finally got around to sanding down the "milkshake" I had applied to the dash:


















Still needs to be sanded in a couple spots, and then I will go back and hit the low spots with some filler....then hopefully it is into sealer.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 28 2009, 09:21 AM~15490362
> *I was shocked when the wife told me she didn't need any help for the night and it was alright to go out in the garage as well!  :biggrin:
> sanded down the MDF frame I put in the dash bezel so it is nice and flush now. Just need to get back and glass it in fully:
> 
> ...


damn she said that ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does she have a sister??? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2009, 10:20 AM~15492174
> *damn she said that ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does she have a sister??? :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: 

Didn't get done as much as I would have liked to, but hell, any progress at this point is better than the rate I was going! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 28 2009, 01:29 PM~15492257
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> 
> Didn't get done as much as I would have liked to, but hell, any progress at this point is better than the rate I was going!  :biggrin:
> *


I know how that goes, I still sneak out while the kids are sleeping :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2009, 10:20 AM~15492174
> *damn she said that ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does she have a sister??? :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


if you getting rid of yours. i would consider taking over payments :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 28 2009, 12:06 PM~15493179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 28 2009, 03:43 PM~15493495
> *if you getting rid of yours. i would consider taking over payments  :cheesy:
> *


um yeah, you better have a good FICO to get qualified for this one.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

back from page 16


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2009, 05:00 AM~15520857
> *back from page 16
> *


That is what happens when you don't bump the topic because you didn't make any progress! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 2 2009, 09:14 AM~15535063
> *That is what happens when you don't bump the topic because you didn't make any progress!  :biggrin:
> *


haha but kaka will never understand this as he bumps the topic when he drills a hole or has an "IDEA" :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 2 2009, 10:03 AM~15535230
> *haha but kaka will never understand this as he bumps the topic when he drills a hole or has an "IDEA" :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Do work! :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 5 2009, 07:43 PM~15576378
> *Do work!  :0
> *


I wish.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 5 2009, 10:43 PM~15576378
> *Do work!  :0
> *


x999999 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2009, 10:45 AM~15582245
> *x999999  :cheesy:
> *


I would probably be done already if some fool from Florida didn't keep needing help with stuff!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 6 2009, 02:05 PM~15582467
> *I would probably be done already if some fool from Florida didn't keep needing help with stuff!!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Floridians :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

You should name your car "The Last Pearl" cause it was on its way to the last page :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2009, 10:15 AM~15726185
> *You should name your car "The Last Pearl" cause it was on its way to the last page :biggrin:
> *


Not much progress....but soon enough. I have a bunch of stuff coming back from the chrome shop here soon! :biggrin: 

But the last page is where the build belongs since nothing is getting done to it! :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 28 2009, 07:21 AM~15490362
> *I was shocked when the wife told me she didn't need any help for the night and it was alright to go out in the garage as well!  :biggrin:
> sanded down the MDF frame I put in the dash bezel so it is nice and flush now. Just need to get back and glass it in fully:
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 20 2009, 11:35 AM~15727052
> *very nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Definitely no where near done, but it is getting there. Still a couple low spots, and needs some small details worked out. :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 20 2009, 01:21 PM~15727513
> *Thanks. Definitely no where near done, but it is getting there. Still a couple low spots, and needs some small details worked out.  :biggrin:
> *


but atleast its gettin done


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 20 2009, 12:59 PM~15727929
> *but atleast its gettin done
> *


Very true. Any progress is good progress! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 20 2009, 01:16 PM~15726204
> *Not much progress....but soon enough. I have a bunch of stuff coming back from the chrome shop here soon!  :biggrin:
> 
> But the last page is where the build belongs since nothing is getting done to it!  :biggrin:
> *


just messin with you (slightly **** kinda sorta) :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 20 2009, 02:37 PM~15728349
> *Very true. Any progress is good progress!  :biggrin:
> *


 TtT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Jan 5 2010, 01:17 PM~16190147
> * TtT
> *


man let this build die :uh: Hes prolly already traded it in on a minivan :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2010, 11:40 AM~16190820
> *man let this build die :uh:  Hes prolly already traded it in on a minivan :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Actually although physical progress on the regal has been slowed, it should get some attention this winter. Otherwise I have a bunch of stuff I have just sent out for polishing/chroming as well! IF the build is going to take longer than expected, than damn it I am going to chrome more! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 11 2010, 06:29 AM~16252771
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Actually although physical progress on the regal has been slowed, it should get some attention this winter. Otherwise I have a bunch of stuff I have just sent out for polishing/chroming as well! IF the build is going to take longer than expected, than damn it I am going to chrome more!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 11 2010, 08:29 AM~16252771
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Actually although physical progress on the regal has been slowed, it should get some attention this winter. Otherwise I have a bunch of stuff I have just sent out for polishing/chroming as well! IF the build is going to take longer than expected, than damn it I am going to chrome more!  :biggrin:
> *


Progress is progress no matter how small :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 13 2010, 10:40 AM~16277489
> *Progress is progress no matter how small :cheesy:
> *


That is what I have to keep telling myself! :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol...not quite as much progress as you! :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2010, 12:15 PM~16288936
> *That is what I have to keep telling myself!  :biggrin:
> *


Me too :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 14 2010, 04:32 PM~16292357
> *Me too :biggrin:
> *


It's what keeps the ball moving! :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 13 2010, 10:40 AM~16277489
> *Progress is progress no matter how small :cheesy:
> *


  x2


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 15 2010, 09:24 AM~16298973
> *It's what keeps the ball moving!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I'm gonna start messing around with some more practice etching today hopefully


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Jan 15 2010, 01:39 PM~16301815
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's good man? How goes it? :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 06:22 AM~16336745
> *What's good man? How goes it? :biggrin:
> *


is it done yet?


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 06:22 AM~16336745
> *What's good man? How goes it? :biggrin:
> *


chillen indoors, we cali dudes are scared of some little rain, not used to it  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Jan 19 2010, 10:16 AM~16338221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, rain? We are expecting 8" or so of a snow/rain/sleet mix this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 12:50 PM~16339625
> *Sold it for a geo metro
> Lol, rain? We are expecting 8" or so of a snow/rain/sleet mix this weekend!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Jan 19 2010, 12:50 PM~16339630
> *:biggrin:
> *


That center console turned out awesome after having it wrapped! Looking forward to getting that into the ride! :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 01:06 PM~16339780
> *That center console turned out awesome after having it wrapped! Looking forward to getting that into the ride!  :biggrin:
> *


i bet, cant wait to see it all put together :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, little to no progress...but I did scoop up a new amp for my audio layout. I was originally going to be using these two RF amps:









Chrome Power 250.2 and Black/chrome 600a4

But since the space in the g body trunks is at a premium and with 9 batteries, a piston pump, and 2 regular pumps going in there already I was looking for other options. Well, problem solved:




























Alpine PDX5. Much smaller than even one of the RF amps at does the following:
75 x 4 and 300 x 1 mono
Birth sheet on the amp has it rated as follows:
105 x 4 and 367 x 1

So I am looking forward to hooking that beast up and seeing how it sounds! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 12:50 PM~16339625
> *Sold it for a geo metro
> 
> *


i would of gave you a nissan sentra at least :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 20 2010, 11:09 AM~16351277
> *i would of gave you a nissan sentra at least :biggrin:
> *


Damn I missed out on that! I could have pimped that like crazy! Spinning hubcaps for sure


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Sup Cutdogg? :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 21 2010, 10:49 AM~16363169
> *Sup Cutdogg? :thumbsup:
> *


Living the dream...how goes your progress? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Moving at a snails pace. But moving. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 20 2010, 08:10 AM~16349461
> *Well, little to no progress...but I did scoop up a new amp for my audio layout. I was originally going to be using these two RF amps:
> 
> 
> ...


Are you aware that those amps are only supposed to be mounted flat? Alpine won't even honor the warranty if mounted vertically, like on the back of a seat. I read that on Crutchfield at one point. I was looking at those for a system I was building, that turned me off (no ****) to them. Just a heads up incase your layout idea was other than flat mount.

From Crutchfields site...

Features
PDX Amplifier Design: Class-D amplifiers boast higher efficiency, produce much less heat, and draw less current than traditional Class-AB amps. The PDX series is Alpine's totally new super-efficient power density design of full range class-D amps. They combine MOSFET power supplies, MOSFET final outputs, and a thermal management processor, along with a 4-Layer Glass Epoxy PC Board to create a high-end sound quality without the bulky heat sinks required by most amps with this much power.
*
Notes: Do not install this amplifier vertically or at an incline. Any installation other than parallel to the vehicle floor, invalidates the warranty*
LED: The top mounted LED Power/Status indicator glows blue when operating normally and red when one of the protection circuits engages.

Protection Circuits: This amplifier includes protection circuits to prevent damage due to the following conditions:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 21 2010, 09:44 PM~16368361
> *Are you aware that those amps are only supposed to be mounted flat? Alpine won't even honor the warranty if mounted vertically, like on the back of a seat. I read that on Crutchfield at one point. I was looking at those for a system I was building, that turned me off (no ****) to them. Just a heads up incase your layout idea was other than flat mount.
> 
> From Crutchfields site...
> ...


wow...thats f-ed up


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2010, 09:19 PM~16368792
> *wow...thats f-ed up
> *


I know. I can't say I've ever seen another amp like it. I'm just a freak about reading specs or I might have over looked it also.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Who baby daddy though?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Jan 21 2010, 01:07 PM~16364619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: Time for Maury! :boink:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 22 2010, 09:31 AM~16374056
> *
> Yeah I had read that. Fortunately I think since space is going to be so minimal in the trunk it will be going under the seat out of the way. But thanks for the heads up. Always nice to get clued into things like that you may have missed!
> 
> *


I know all to well how much it sucks to over look a stupid little detail and have it come back to bite you later.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 22 2010, 11:19 AM~16375726
> *I know all to well how much it sucks to over look a stupid little detail and have it come back to bite you later.
> *


Lol, been there done that as well. I thought that was a stupid feature of the amps as well, so most likely instead of displaying it in the trunk it will go under the passenger seat. 

Your frame is coming out top notch man. Couple things I wish I would have done to my frame after reading through your build!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 22 2010, 01:20 PM~16375741
> *Lol, been there done that as well. I thought that was a stupid feature of the amps as well, so most likely instead of displaying it in the trunk it will go under the passenger seat.
> 
> Your frame is coming out top notch man. Couple things I wish I would have done to my frame after reading through your build!*


Don't feel bad. It's not my frame, just my work. I don't even want my frame anymore after doing this one. I'm planing on starting over with a new frame for the Bonny. 

I like the dash your doing, makes use of otherwise wasted space.


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

do work :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 22 2010, 02:06 PM~16377250
> *Don't feel bad. It's not my frame, just my work. I don't even want my frame anymore after doing this one. I'm planing on starting over with a new frame for the Bonny.
> 
> I like the dash your doing, makes use of otherwise wasted space.
> *


Lol, It's funny the tricks you pick up along the way and from others builds that would make life easier and such. We did my frame 100% with c clamps and a press, no heat...and only after we finished up the frame did we decide to give making a "power c clamp" with a hydraulic cylinder. Man would that have been great to use!

Thanks....definitley still a lot of work to do on the dash, but hopefully it turns out. My first time glassing a dash so there were some things I learned along the way on that as well! 




> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jan 23 2010, 02:54 PM~16386915
> *do work  :biggrin:
> *


I thought you were going to do it for me since your flying right along on your project!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

get to work!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 27 2010, 03:57 PM~16431258
> *get to work!
> *


 :biggrin: Wish I could.....haven't been able to get to the car itself, but I have shipped out the timing cover, exhause manifold covers, pulley's to chrome.....sent the rocker panels to polishing and the core support and spindles will be getting sent out to chrome soon as well. :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

You ever gonna get anything done on this thing? :wow:


----------



## 86 buick regal (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 4 2007, 12:30 PM~9151026
> *Adjustable uppers:
> 
> 
> ...


 where you get ur BMH slip and drop mounts


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 08:10 AM~16402462
> *Lol, It's funny the tricks you pick up along the way and from others builds that would make life easier and such. We did my frame 100% with c clamps and a press, no heat...and only after we finished up the frame did we decide to give making a "power c clamp" with a hydraulic cylinder. Man would that have been great to use!
> 
> Thanks....definitley still a lot of work to do on the dash, but hopefully it turns out. My first time glassing a dash so there were some things I learned along the way on that as well! I thought you were going to do it for me since your flying right along on your project!
> *


You may want to put some steel support bars from the bottom of the dash to the firewall to keep the weight of the sub from cracking the glass work.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86 buick regal+Jan 31 2010, 03:25 PM~16469614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured once we moch fit it into the regal we would see how it fit, and if there looked like any problem areas. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 1 2010, 06:13 AM~16475380
> *BMH slip I bought from black magic. Drop Mounts were made my s10lifted on here
> Yeah I figured once we moch fit it into the regal we would see how it fit, and if there looked like any problem areas.  :biggrin:
> *


IS IT DONE? :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 1 2010, 07:54 AM~16475692
> *IS IT DONE? :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: Maybe 2025 :happysad:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 1 2010, 12:31 PM~16476744
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: Maybe 2025 :happysad:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Feb 1 2010, 10:37 AM~16476797
> *
> *


Lol, hopefully not. My goal is rolling chasis by the end of this summer, and get it out at least once the summer after that....but we'll see how that goes. Everyone knows how "life" gets in the way! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 1 2010, 10:31 AM~16476744
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: Maybe 2025 :happysad:
> *


YEAH MINE'S COMING 
OUT DEC 31 2024


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 1 2010, 07:52 PM~16482004
> *YEAH MINE'S COMING
> OUT DEC 31 2024
> *


Going to get yours out before me! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well progress is progress......a couple parts I picked up last night:

Cam Shaft Pulley:









Rocker Panel trim:


















Windshield wiper cowl:









:biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

My eyes hurt to shinny :biggrin: looking.who u send the lower rocker panles to and how much


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 4 2010, 07:18 AM~16508998
> *My eyes hurt to shinny  :biggrin: looking.who u send the lower rocker panles to and how much
> *


That was through new image on western ave in st. paul. It was $350 to polish out the wiper cowl, 6 piece rocker panel moldings, and chrome the cam pulley. So not too bad! :biggrin: 

I know big rick sends his stuff through them and my old man uses them for his business as well!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 4 2010, 07:25 AM~16509017
> *That was through new image on western ave in st. paul. It was $350 to polish out the wiper cowl, 6 piece rocker panel moldings, and chrome the cam pulley. So not too bad!  :biggrin:
> 
> I know big rick sends his stuff through them and my old man uses them for his business as well!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 4 2010, 07:25 AM~16509017
> *That was through new image on western ave in st. paul. It was $350 to polish out the wiper cowl, 6 piece rocker panel moldings, and chrome the cam pulley. So not too bad!  :biggrin:
> 
> I know big rick sends his stuff through them and my old man uses them for his business as well!
> *


That's a good price,all the parts u sending them u should be part owner :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 4 2010, 08:22 AM~16509319
> *That's a good price,all the parts u sending them u should be part owner  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Actually that is the first/only parts I have sent through them. I have stuff going all over. Axles in chicago, a arms/x member is in TX, spindles are in cali, etc. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 4 2010, 09:45 AM~16509960
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Actually that is the first/only parts I have sent through them. I have stuff going all over. Axles in chicago, a arms/x member is in TX, spindles are in cali, etc.  :biggrin:
> *


MUST BE NICE! :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 4 2010, 08:33 PM~16516017
> *MUST BE NICE! :wow:
> *


It will be better when it starts getting back to me! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 5 2010, 06:13 AM~16519785
> *It will be better when it starts getting back to me!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: SO HOW'S IT COMING?
YOU DONE WITH FRAME?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 5 2010, 06:55 AM~16519931
> *:thumbsup: SO HOW'S IT COMING?
> YOU DONE WITH FRAME?
> *


Frame is completely molded...just needs to be filled, primed and painted. 

Hopefully get it into rolling chassis by this summer. And while that is in the works going to continue work on the dash and high build prime my interior panels.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 5 2010, 07:51 AM~16520170
> *Frame is completely molded...just needs to be filled, primed and painted.
> 
> Hopefully get it into rolling chassis by this summer. And while that is in the works going to continue work on the dash and high build prime my interior panels.
> *


THATS GOOD....I SHOULD HAVE MY ROLLIN
CHASSIS BUY THIS SUMMER TOO! :x:


----------



## 86 buick regal (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 4 2010, 07:57 AM~16508757
> *Well progress is progress......a couple parts I picked up last night:
> 
> Cam Shaft Pulley:
> ...


they look good homie...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Elizondo.G (Nov 3, 2009)

107 pages and you had me lookin threw every one nice build homie keep up the good work bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> they look good homie...





> :wow:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 5 2010, 08:55 AM~16519931
> *:thumbsup: SO HOW'S IT COMING?
> YOU DONE WITH FRAME?
> *



Waitin on my azz (like usual) to to some blocking, and paint it.


But hey, I DID paint my kitchen cupboards last night. :cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 8 2010, 08:30 AM~16547866
> *Waitin on my azz (like usual) to to some blocking, and paint it.
> But hey, I DID paint my kitchen cupboards last night.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 8 2010, 08:30 AM~16547866
> *Waitin on my azz (like usual) to to some blocking, and paint it.
> But hey, I DID paint my kitchen cupboards last night.  :cheesy:
> *


Progress is progress! :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 15 2008, 08:17 AM~11605347
> *My rear differential support....going to look extra good in chrome!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


WHERE DID U GET THIS DONE AT HOMIE IT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Feb 8 2010, 11:57 AM~16549309
> *:biggrin:
> WHERE DID U GET THIS DONE AT HOMIE IT LOOKS GOOD
> *


Thanks. Actually my father owns his own CNC shop and he machined that for me. Should be coming back from chrome sooner than later! :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 8 2010, 12:18 PM~16549444
> *Thanks. Actually my father owns his own CNC shop and he machined that for me. Should be coming back from chrome sooner than later!  :biggrin:
> *


ITS GUNNA LOOK NICE TIGHT AS HELL CROMED OUT I LIKED THE BLACK MAGIC WRITEN U WENT WIT IT LOOKS GOOD..I KNO UR GUNNA B GETTIN 1ST PLACE AL THE TIME HAHA


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Feb 8 2010, 12:24 PM~16549482
> *ITS GUNNA LOOK NICE TIGHT AS HELL CROMED OUT I LIKED THE BLACK MAGIC WRITEN U WENT WIT IT LOOKS GOOD..I KNO UR GUNNA B GETTIN 1ST PLACE AL THE TIME HAHA
> *


Thanks. Definitely still a work in progress...but hopefully will come out to be a pretty solid car.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 8 2010, 02:42 PM~16549590
> *Thanks. Definitely still a work in progress...but hopefully will come out to be a pretty solid car.
> *



Its gona sukk. :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 8 2010, 01:04 PM~16549735
> *Its gona sukk.  :wow:
> *


Shhh. If people know that up front no one is going to look at my build log...and if no one looks at the log, then no one is going to know nothing is getting done! :twak: :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

On to the progress from this weekend:

Sanded down the dash bezel with 360 grit and got all the glue off of it (that was a treat) sending the bezel out to get chrome plated:










Also did some molding on my spindles and finished those up. Sending those out to chrome as well:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 15 2010, 06:28 AM~16616354
> *On to the progress from this weekend:
> 
> Sanded down the dash bezel with 360 grit and got all the glue off of it (that was a treat) sending the bezel out to get chrome plated:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 15 2010, 08:28 AM~16616354
> *On to the progress from this weekend:
> 
> Sanded down the dash bezel with 360 grit and got all the glue off of it (that was a treat) sending the bezel out to get chrome plated:
> ...


Where are you having the plastic chrome work done? Did you get a rough quote for that piece yet? 

My Bonny has a shit load of chromed plastic that needs to be redone. I'm not looking foreward to that.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 15 2010, 10:16 AM~16617499
> *Where are you having the plastic chrome work done? Did you get a rough quote for that piece yet?
> 
> My Bonny has a shit load of chromed plastic that needs to be redone. I'm not looking foreward to that.
> *


There is a guy in Michigan that vacuum chrome plates the plastics with low temps. I can get you his contact information if you want. 

He quoted me $60 for that bezel.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 15 2010, 02:08 PM~16617891
> *There is a guy in Michigan that vacuum chrome plates the plastics with low temps. I can get you his contact information if you want.
> 
> He quoted me $60 for that bezel.
> *


Damn bro that is cheap as helllllllllllllllll pm me his contact info :cheesy: 



oh and by the way :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2010, 12:10 PM~16760909
> *Damn bro that is cheap as helllllllllllllllll pm me his contact info :cheesy:
> oh and by the way :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wassup you mofo? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 2 2010, 06:33 AM~16769807
> *Wassup you mofo? :biggrin:
> *


Living the dream! Yourself?

Actually looking forward to the next couple weeks because I should be getting back a bunch of chrome and I will actually be getting back out to the garage to put in work again for the first time in a grip! Time to get this beast done! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Fukk, I think paint is right around the corner! :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 2 2010, 09:17 AM~16770819
> *Fukk, I think paint is right around the corner!  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I had a couple parts come back from chrome last night.....the parts pile grows:

Exhaust Manifold Covers









Timing Cover


















:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 3 2010, 06:12 AM~16781761
> *Well I had a couple parts come back from chrome last night.....the parts pile grows:
> 
> Exhaust Manifold Covers
> ...


NICE....BALLER! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 3 2010, 06:48 AM~16781921
> *NICE....BALLER! :biggrin:
> *



Baller..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's funny!

Just a few things coming back from chrome now and that will finally be it! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Got my dash piece back from chrome plating (plastic that is!) Turned out amazing. Just couldn't get a very good pic of it due to the shine on it. :biggrin: 
From this:









To this:









With the factory black plastic decals back on it:









:biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

That thing looks bad-ass, cant to see it. :cheesy:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

yeaaaa


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That dash piece does look real nice. Pretty good trun around time to.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 7 2010, 04:37 AM~16818420
> *Got my dash piece back from chrome plating (plastic that is!) Turned out amazing. Just couldn't get a very good pic of it due to the shine on it.  :biggrin:
> From this:
> 
> ...



That chrome looks good, pm contact info looking to get some plastic chromed myself


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

dont let him fool u guys his car is done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buick87+Mar 11 2010, 04:49 PM~16863703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: Man wouldn't that be nice. Im hopefully going to be picking up my core support this weekend so I will get in contact with you about shipping those out.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 12 2010, 09:14 AM~16868671
> *Thanks...I am very please with how it turned out. You contact him for some work yet? Less than 2 weeks shipped there and back...can't beat it!
> .*


No. I'm way broke right now. Hoping to find some work soon. I've got the contact info saved though for later use.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 12 2010, 09:58 AM~16869865
> *No. I'm way broke right now. Hoping to find some work soon. I've got the contact info saved though for later use.
> *


You keep putting in work on frames like your build and I am sure the dough will come rolling in!  

After seeing how this piece turned out I may be sending him a couple more parts....I was very surprised at how awesome it turned out! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

bump for a bad ass build


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well this past weekend I was finally for the first time since my son was born able to get back out to chaddyb's garage and put in work! :biggrin: 

Unfortunatley I didn't get as much done as I would have liked because chaddyb was inside on the internet trying to get Twins tickets for the new stadium, and I was trying to reach them from my phone! But we both succeeded! :biggrin: 

Anyways, onto the progress:

Was able to drill out the front and rear cylinder holes: (For those of you that have done it you know exactly how fun it is to hole saw through 3/8" and 1/2" thick steel! A real walk in the park! :happysad: )


















As well as the crossmember mounting holes:









And also got the core support/fan shroud out of the rafters so the core support can be sent to chrome:









Next on the list is to run fuel/brake lines and weld on the new motor mounts, then we will be test fitting the body back onto the frame before body work on the frame starts! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Spring fever!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Mar 15 2010, 05:29 AM~16893660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can say that again! How comes the rag??


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 15 2010, 08:39 AM~16894615
> *Catching up to you!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


you passed me already


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 15 2010, 12:17 PM~16896499
> *you passed me already
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

No yours is in paint already....so you still got me!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 15 2010, 07:18 AM~16893637
> *Well this past weekend I was finally for the first time since my son was born able to get back out to chaddyb's garage and put in work!  :biggrin:
> 
> Unfortunatley I didn't get as much done as I would have liked because chaddyb was inside on the internet trying to get Twins tickets for the new stadium, and I was trying to reach them from my phone! But we both succeeded!  :biggrin:
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: looking good up in here boys :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 15 2010, 08:12 PM~16900865
> *:wave: looking good up in here boys :biggrin:
> *


How goes it man? You going to get back to work on your cutty or what?

Well, soon I will have the parts in hand.....but the chrome gods sent me a couple pics last night of some parts of mine! :biggrin: 

Upper A Arms:









Transmission Crossmember:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 16 2010, 08:19 AM~16904235
> *How goes it man? You going to get back to work on your cutty or what?
> 
> Well, soon I will have the parts in hand.....but the chrome gods sent me a couple pics last night of some parts of mine!  :biggrin:
> ...


ill be working on it REAL soon


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 16 2010, 05:36 AM~16904285
> *ill be working on it REAL soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 15 2010, 12:45 PM~16896709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> No yours is in paint already....so you still got me!
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 16 2010, 05:19 AM~16904235
> *How goes it man? You going to get back to work on your cutty or what?
> 
> Well, soon I will have the parts in hand.....but the chrome gods sent me a couple pics last night of some parts of mine!  :biggrin:
> ...


BALLER!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 15 2010, 09:39 AM~16894615
> *Catching up to you!  :biggrin:
> You can say that again! How comes the rag??
> *


At a stand still........been workin on my sons truck this winter.

Was it you that does glass work? I may have some door panels that needs finessing. I have a local dude that I can ask but haven't tried to track him down yet.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Mar 16 2010, 07:13 AM~16904689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of truck?

Yeah I can do the glass work. Whether or not you like my work is a different story! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Was able to put in some more work this weekend and get one step closer to doing the body work on the frame. Pretty much just need to reinforce the upper a arms mounts, put the body on the frame to ensure fitment, and then it is on to body work on the frame. 

Anyways, here is the progress from the weekend.

Fabricated some motor mounts using bushings, and molded them to ensure even though no one will ever see them that they look good: :biggrin: 








(I cut them longer than needed to make it easier to tighten into a vice for molding purposes, they were cut down and then welded onto the frame.)

Got them fully welded onto the frame:









Fabricated some new motor mounts that bolt to the engine. I am going to go back and round off the corners on the mounts so those mounts never run the chance of digging into the belly of the frame (yes that is a 1/2" thick steel plate :biggrin: )









And then was able to strip down the core support to package up and send to chrome:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 22 2010, 08:44 AM~16960691
> *:cheesy:
> *


Don't you have a frame to finish? :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 22 2010, 10:48 AM~16960723
> *Don't you have a frame to finish? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well it was a shortened day with the Holiday's and needing wire for the welder and all, but was still able to get a couple more things checked off the "to-do" list!

Welded on and started molding some 1/8" steel where the rear bushings mount:


















And finally got around to reinforcing the upper a arm mounts. These beasts should be pretty solid! :biggrin: 









The "big picture" of the front end with engine mounts and a arm mounts done:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Parts working their way back to me. Got my Caprice spindles back last night from the chrome shop. 

Before:


















And After:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 6 2010, 05:18 AM~17110128
> *Parts working their way back to me. Got my Caprice spindles back last night from the chrome shop.
> 
> Before:
> ...


IS THE CHROME SHOP ON WESTERN DOING YOUR CHROME? :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 6 2010, 06:53 AM~17110456
> *IS THE CHROME SHOP ON WESTERN DOING YOUR CHROME? :0
> *


Some of it, not all of it. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

He rich ^^


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 6 2010, 01:06 PM~17113389
> *He rich ^^
> *


 :yes: 
HE GOT LOTTA MONEY!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 6 2010, 01:06 PM~17113389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I was rich I would have done an impala, I can only afford a measly g body!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 10:28 AM~17122780
> *If I was rich I would have done an impala, I can only afford a measly g body!
> *


WE DIDN'T SAY RICH.......
WE SAID YOU HAVE ''LOTTA MONEY''! :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 6 2010, 06:18 AM~17110128
> *Parts working their way back to me. Got my Caprice spindles back last night from the chrome shop.
> 
> Before:
> ...


DAMN, THATS NICE


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Apr 8 2010, 02:06 PM~17135786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Any updates on your ride?


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

DAMN HOMIE YOUR REALLY DOING YOUR THING...PARTS LOOK GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Apr 10 2010, 08:47 AM~17151815
> *DAMN HOMIE YOUR REALLY DOING YOUR THING...PARTS LOOK GOOD... :biggrin:
> *



Thanks man. How goes it?


Anyways, was able to get some progress done this weekend. Finished molding up the bushing mounts in the rear (but didn't take any pics as it all starts looking the same) and also was able to get the fuel/brake line clamps mounted. 



















Drilling and tapping all the holes for the clamps was no picnic, and one of the small details on the car that will most likely be overlooked, but they came out awesome!





































Just need to drill out the mounting hole for the front lower control arms and then it is off to sandblasting for the frame and the body work can begin! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Damn, that's a dirty ass floor!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 13 2010, 07:59 AM~17177407
> *Damn, that's a dirty ass floor!
> *


Shop manager needs to crack the whip!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 12 2010, 07:36 AM~17166341
> *
> Drilling and tapping all the holes for the clamps was no picnic, and one of the small details on the car that will most likely be overlooked, but they came out awesome!
> *


Well at least you found some good line clamps that hold multiple lines. I couldn't find what I needed and ended up doing a bunch of single line clamps. I probably drilled and tapped 2-3 times as many holes. Yes that shit does suck. Much better than some self tappers that just break or strip out though.

Looking good. Nice to see progress.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 13 2010, 03:45 PM~17180327
> *Shop manager needs to crack the whip!
> *



Its halfway there . . .



:happysad:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 12 2010, 05:36 AM~17166341
> *Thanks man. How goes it?
> Anyways, was able to get some progress done this weekend. Finished molding up the bushing mounts in the rear (but didn't take any pics as it all starts looking the same) and also was able to get the fuel/brake line clamps mounted.
> 
> ...


things are going good for me i finally got that ac delete done and the cowl panel replaced there been alot of work done to my ride. i just dont like posting pics.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well getting closer to getting this beast off to sandblasting and then some high build. Was able to finish up a couple PITA things on the frame this weekend. 

We used heat on the frame for the first time to suck the 1/4" on the belly in where the lower a arms mount and drilled out the mounting holes:









Also, although I didn't snap any pics of it, there were 4 spots on the underside of the frame that we torched out for bushing mounts and they weren't clean enough. They were buggin me, so I went back and filled those in with a piece of steel, and molded it again. Just need to drill out with a hole saw to clean it up. 

Also grinded out the steel we tacked into the lower a arm mount so it wouldn't cave in throughout the wrapping process:


















Red: The support we tacked into place that I removed this weekend

Yellow:  The bushing holes we filled in and molded. I will snap some better pics of once I get them hole sawed out. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 05:26 AM~17303278
> *Well getting closer to getting this beast off to sandblasting and then some high build. Was able to finish up a couple PITA things on the frame this weekend.
> 
> We used heat on the frame for the first time to suck the 1/4" on the belly in where the lower a arms mount and drilled out the mounting holes:
> ...



YOUR AMAZING! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 26 2010, 06:08 AM~17303437
> *YOUR AMAZING! :biggrin:
> *


I sense your sarcasm! :happysad:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 06:27 AM~17303538
> *I sense your sarcasm!  :happysad:
> *


NO..BUT FOR REAL! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

You should get the frame powder coated chrome, that shit will pop with the black paint :yes:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 26 2010, 11:41 AM~17306193
> *You should get the frame powder coated chrome, that shit will pop with the black paint :yes:
> *


$$$$$$$$$$in minnesota


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 26 2010, 02:55 PM~17306354
> *$$$$$$$$$$in minnesota
> *


prolly 800 with it being sand blasted :dunno: The ****** can then name the regal................ "The Black Purse" :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 26 2010, 11:57 AM~17306393
> *prolly 800 with it being sand blasted :dunno:  The ****** can then name the regal................ "The Black Purse" :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


they charge more then that for a rear end!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 26 2010, 03:03 PM~17306475
> *they charge more then that for a rear end!
> *


wow, you can get a rearend chromed for 800 :dunno: It might pay to out source it to another city. Or buy a powder coat setup :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 26 2010, 12:10 PM~17306538
> *wow, you can get a rearend chromed for 800 :dunno: It might pay to out source it to another city. Or buy a powder coat setup :cheesy:
> *


I have never been really impressed with powder coated chrome. So I will be sticking with black paint. But Other than polishing some stainless....all my chrome has been outsourced! Just sucks to pay for shipping all the time. :angry:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 02:24 PM~17306711
> *I have never been really impressed with powder coated chrome. So I will be sticking with black paint. But Other than polishing some stainless....all my chrome has been outsourced! Just sucks to pay for shipping all the time.  :angry:
> *


U should just ship your frame to cali to get chromed. :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 26 2010, 12:41 PM~17306876
> *U should just ship your frame to cali to get chromed.  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

What organs can I sell on the black market to fund that? :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Bro would you suggest to get parts chromed out at new images? And why you sending parts out to different places?/ LMK. :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company+May 6 2010, 04:50 PM~17412247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man.....at this rate your going to be finished up before me! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 02:45 PM~17306924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> What organs can I sell on the black market to fund that?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yea really, lookin good man :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 7 2010, 07:57 AM~17417829
> *:cheesy:
> :biggrin: yea really, lookin good man :cheesy:
> *


Thanks man. No where near the caddy yet...but hopefully in time. Unfortunatley won't get getting any progress done this weekend with Mother's day and everything, but next weekend I will be drilling out the last of the bushing holes in the frame, giving it a once over with the flap discs....and then off to sandblasting it goes! Then the real fun....body work can begin! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2010, 10:04 AM~17417887
> *Thanks man. No where near the caddy yet...but hopefully in time. Unfortunatley won't get getting any progress done this weekend with Mother's day and everything, but next weekend I will be drilling out the last of the bushing holes in the frame, giving it a once over with the flap discs....and then off to sandblasting it goes! Then the real fun....body work can begin!  :biggrin:
> *


On that note. Once your done sanding the filler and primer you'll have no finger prints left so knocking over a bank to get some more cash to finish the build will be a more viable option. :biggrin: 

I kept dropping shit for days after I got done hand sanding all the little nooks and crannies on the frame I'm doing. My dam fingers didn't have any grip because the prints were sanded off.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 7 2010, 05:17 PM~17422739
> *On that note. Once your done sanding the filler and primer you'll have no finger prints left so knocking over a bank to get some more cash to finish the build will be a more viable option. :biggrin:
> 
> I kept dropping shit for days after I got done hand sanding all the little nooks and crannies on the frame I'm doing. My dam fingers didn't have any grip because the prints were sanded off.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh man...something to look forward to for sure! chaddyb and I have talked about the fact that you get so excited to finish up welding the frame...then you have the shit task of grinding it all...and you look forward to that only to finish up and move onto body work! Funny how it just keeps getting shittier! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 03:45 PM~17306924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> What organs can I sell on the black market to fund that?  :biggrin:
> *


Well I would say your manhood but since you car isnt done yet...... your wifey must have it, so thats out of the question :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 8 2010, 08:06 AM~17426779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Oh man...something to look forward to for sure! chaddyb and I have talked about the fact that you get so excited to finish up welding the frame...then you have the shit task of grinding it all...and you look forward to that only to finish up and move onto body work! Funny how it just keeps getting shittier!  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


No doubt. I thought I was doing good after I painted the frame. Then I had a big pile of parts that still needed to be prepped and painted. I can't wait to see the roller assembled just so I feel like I'm almost done.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 8 2010, 06:12 AM~17426793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more man. Really looking forward to the point when this beast gets into a rolling chassis. Even though we have a ton of paint work to do on the car itself. :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Officially was able to finish up metal fabrication on the frame this weekend! I was able to finish up welding in/molding and re-drilling the bushing holes on the bottom side of the frame as well as hitting the frame with a flap disk to tighty up some of the edges:



















Holes drilled:



























And while I was finishing up that chaddyb started slanging some mud and doing body work on the frame:








:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Also had some of my chrome come back:



























And my axle is supposed to be back within another week or two! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

motherfuckers are rich down souf


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 17 2010, 06:18 AM~17513038
> *motherfuckers are rich down souf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

People up north fund the chrome! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 17 2010, 06:11 AM~17513006
> *Also had some of my chrome come back:
> 
> 
> ...



SOMEDAY SOMEDAY I WILL OWN STUFF LIKE THIS!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 17 2010, 08:22 AM~17513733
> *SOMEDAY SOMEDAY I WILL OWN STUFF LIKE THIS!
> *


Says the guy with a pallet of chrome! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 10 2010, 08:06 AM~17440989
> *Oh snap....and it only took you two weeks to come up with that response!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Couldn't agree more man. Really looking forward to the point when this beast gets into a rolling chassis. Even though we have a ton of paint work to do on the car itself.  :happysad:
> *


better late than never :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2010, 10:09 AM~17417470
> *I had a lot of parts polished at new image and was very happy with them. They send thier chrome parts out to get done though. But my old man uses them for all his parts and has been very pleased with their work. A little lax in communication, but they do great work.
> 
> I have been sending some of my parts out because of deals. For instance my timing cover new image wanted $450 to chrome, and to send it out and get done I was able to have it chromed for $175 with shipping both ways.  :biggrin:
> ...


I feel yah on that (no ****) :naughty: Their is a local chromer about 8 minutes from my house, but for what he wants, I can ship it to cali and still come back cheaper :yessad:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 17 2010, 09:56 AM~17514773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. How goes it on your end?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 17 2010, 09:12 AM~17514315
> *Says the guy with a pallet of chrome!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 17 2010, 08:09 AM~17512997
> *Officially was able to finish up metal fabrication on the frame this weekend! I was able to finish up welding in/molding and re-drilling the bushing holes on the bottom side of the frame as well as hitting the frame with a flap disk to tighty up some of the edges:
> 
> 
> ...


your still grinding :biggrin: be carefull on the glaze around were shit bolts up


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 17 2010, 07:48 PM~17519559
> *your still grinding :biggrin:  be carefull on the glaze around were shit bolts up
> *


Good tip. Nothing worse than cracking the filler when you tighten down a bolt.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda+May 17 2010, 05:48 PM~17519559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: Definitely aware of it.....and planned for! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda+May 17 2010, 07:48 PM~17519559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Far from my first time doing bodywork. 


When I'm done this thing will be straighter and flatter than some peoples cars around here.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 18 2010, 05:49 AM~17525052
> *Far from my first time doing bodywork.
> When I'm done this thing will be straighter and flatter than some peoples cars around here.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: MUST BE NICE
CAN WE BE FRIENDS? :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Summer hours at work officially started so I took off from work, picked up the little man, and after he went down for a nap I put in a little more work on the interior panels:

Cleaned up the glass work with the dremel:









Laid down some filler:









Hopefully after it cures I can sand it down before he gets up or at least get around to it this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Was able to knock down the filler, and hit it with a second coat:









And although there are still a couple high spots I have to knock down, here they are about 85% finished with the suede armrest sitting in place:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Some work getting done to my upper a arms to fix some small issues in the chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2010, 10:15 AM~17663791
> *Some work getting done to my upper a arms to fix some small issues in the chrome.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :x:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2010, 06:58 PM~17636432
> *Was able to knock down the filler, and hit it with a second coat:
> 
> 
> ...


   cool shit...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Was able to make some progress on the frame this weekend. Sand blasted the bumper shocks as well as some other small random areas that needed it:









Went through the frame with a 4" angle grinder and scuffed up the metal to get a good mechanical bond with the filler:









Laid down the mud:









And let the sanding begin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 7 2010, 03:40 PM~17719458
> *:wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I figured you'd be bendin 3's by now!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 9 2010, 05:50 AM~17735524
> *I figured you'd be bendin 3's by now!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh man, that's a good one! :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Frame work continued this weekend. Finished knocking down the first coat of mud on the outside and bottom of the frame. 




























After that was done I went and hit the inside of the rails and the top side with the grinder to ensure a good mechanical bond with the filler:










And then got the top and inside of the frame into filler as well:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Also picked up a couple parts this weekend. Got my chrome brake booster/master cylinder:









And got my rear axle back from chrome:




































:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Shit just got real!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 21 2010, 06:07 AM~17843512
> *Shit just got real!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Leave it to you to put it into perspective! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

sup ******?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 21 2010, 06:20 AM~17843553
> *sup ******?
> *


What's good man? I see your build is moving right along! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 21 2010, 09:40 AM~17843640
> *What's good man? I see your build is moving right along!  :biggrin:
> *


My build? I got no builds. I sold the 64 and the Roadmonster. I got me an LS now.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 21 2010, 08:11 AM~17844092
> *My build? I got no builds. I sold the 64 and the Roadmonster. I got me an LS now.
> *


Damn....apparently I need to get back into your Roadmaster topic....I missed that you sold it! :wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jun 21 2010, 05:51 AM~17843469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 21 2010, 05:44 PM~17848542
> *WHERE'S YOUR MOUNTS FOR YOUR RACK? :happysad:
> *


On vacation! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i see you guys have been busy! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 22 2010, 07:20 AM~17853662
> *i see you guys have been busy! :biggrin:
> *



Hey what's good man? Been a minute since I have seen any progress from your camp, what's the deal with that? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 22 2010, 10:20 AM~17853669
> *Hey what's good man? Been a minute since I have seen any progress from your camp, what's the deal with that?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i keep getting side tracked.....but i ll get back to her just as soon as i get my regal back on its frame :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 22 2010, 07:42 AM~17853783
> *yeah i keep getting side tracked.....but i ll get back to her just as soon as i get my regal back on its frame :biggrin:
> *


What you got in store for the regal?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 22 2010, 10:44 AM~17853796
> *What you got in store for the regal?
> *


just a daily driver,2 pump,gonna try and make it look similar to grand national.nothing fancy


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 22 2010, 07:59 AM~17853919
> *just a daily driver,2 pump,gonna try and make it look similar to grand national.nothing fancy
> *


Can't go wrong with the blacked out GN look.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

needed something to cruise asap and figured i couldnt finish the cutty and be happy with it so decided id go this route.this way i can make use of the blacked out 13's i had seeing as how i changed the color scheme for my olds.keep up the good work!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 22 2010, 02:54 PM~17857259
> *needed something to cruise asap and figured i couldnt finish the cutty and be happy with it so decided id go this route.this way i can make use of the blacked out 13's i had seeing as how i changed the color scheme for my olds.keep up the  good work!
> *


What color you going with for the cutty now then?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 21 2010, 05:53 AM~17843474
> *Also picked up a couple parts this weekend. Got my chrome brake booster/master cylinder:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Got my underhood mirror kit yesterday! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 24 2010, 08:19 AM~17873880
> *Got my underhood mirror kit yesterday!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oooh nice! polished aluminum?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 24 2010, 05:56 AM~17874006
> *oooh nice! polished aluminum?
> *


Nah, I wanted to do an engraved polished aluminum....but decided to just go with the mirrored plexi. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Got my upper a arms back from being rechromed. Much better!










:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah those look good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 1 2010, 05:51 AM~17933867
> *yeah those look good
> *


They're solid too! Plated inside, outside, top and bottom! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2010, 09:35 AM~17934048
> *They're solid too! Plated inside, outside, top and bottom!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 good and strong for a NON hopper :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 1 2010, 07:02 AM~17934197
> *:0  good and strong for a NON hopper :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: The 9 batteries and piston pump going in the trunk says I just may hop it once or twice.  :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 1 2010, 09:02 AM~17934197
> *:0  good and strong for a NON hopper :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 1 2010, 10:03 AM~17934205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 1 2010, 09:06 AM~17935042
> *haha....thats what im talkin about,cant wait to see what it do.
> *


I'd guess at least 3, hell maybe even 4 inches! :biggrin: But we'll see in due time.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2010, 06:35 AM~17934048
> *They're solid too! Plated inside, outside, top and bottom!  :biggrin:
> *


 PICS..... :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2010, 07:03 AM~17934205
> *:biggrin: The 9 batteries and piston pump going in the trunk says I just may hop it once or twice.    :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Was able to get the entire first coat of filler sanded down this weekend:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Also decided to change things up a little bit and I will be molding this into the dash:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: holy body filler!.......shits lookin like icing on the cake :thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 12:58 PM~17973839
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 6 2010, 08:37 AM~17971254
> *Was able to get the entire first coat of filler sanded down this weekend:
> 
> 
> ...


gheesh just paint it already :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2010, 04:58 PM~17985811
> *gheesh just paint it already :angry:
> *


Patience grasshoppa! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2010, 08:49 AM~17990634
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 6 2010, 07:38 AM~17971256
> *Also decided to change things up a little bit and I will be molding this into the dash:
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiice.... A little iPad action in the dash... Can't wait to see the progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll take my mount pics this weekend as you requested :cheesy: :naughty:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 6 2010, 04:38 AM~17971256
> *Also decided to change things up a little bit and I will be molding this into the dash:
> 
> 
> ...


u better hurry up and finish the car before the new i pad comes out :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 9 2010, 06:04 PM~18006105
> *u better hurry up and finish the car before the new i pad comes out :biggrin:
> *


Can't rush quality!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 9 2010, 09:11 PM~18006136
> *Can't rush quality!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 9 2010, 05:11 PM~18006136
> *Can't rush quality!
> *


in that case return that one and when the i table top comes out you can mold it into your headliner :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well unfortunately the weather has not cooperated 100% lately as it has been crazy hot and humid, but still managed to get some progress done!

I went back and hit the couple low spots with filler:









Knocked it down:









And then began putting another full coat of filler on the frame:









Unfortunately I didn't get to finish that as Murphy's law set in and I ran out of filler, clean paper to mix filler on, long board sanding paper, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking good cutty :thumbsup: 


I hear ya it's hot and muggy like a somabitch here.Hard to get shit done when sweat's runnin in the eyes,it burns w/ all the beer i drink.

Possible no **** to above mentioned


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 12 2010, 01:55 PM~18026242
> *Looking good cutty :thumbsup:
> I hear ya it's hot and muggy like a somabitch here.Hard to get shit done when sweat's runnin in the eyes,it burns w/ all the beer i drink.
> 
> ...


LMAO, may be a good sign to cut back if your sweating beer into your eyes! :biggrin: 
Thanks though, I left the garage the other day with a paste on my arms from the filler dust and sweat!

Lol, also possibly a "no ****"


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:wow: @ this topic 
looking good man :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Jul 12 2010, 06:52 PM~18029321
> *:wow: @ this topic
> looking good man :thumbsup:
> *


Plenty more work to be done! But thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 12 2010, 08:55 AM~18023037
> *Well unfortunately the weather has not cooperated 100% lately as it has been crazy hot and humid, but still managed to get some progress done!
> 
> I went back and hit the couple low spots with filler:
> ...


just my opinion............. but I wouldnt put filler by bolt holes, it will most likely crack when you tighten the bolts, especially the ones that hold your steering box on.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2010, 05:29 AM~18033110
> *just my opinion............. but I wouldnt put filler by bolt holes, it will most likely crack when you tighten the bolts, especially the ones that hold your steering box on.
> *


That is what sanding it down is for boss!  

Right now we are just working on smoothing out/straightening out the rails on the frame. After all is said and done we will go back and hit any areas that we are concerned won't hold up! 

Patients fool!  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2010, 08:30 AM~18033117
> *That is what sanding it down is for boss!
> 
> Right now we are just working on smoothing out/straightening out the rails on the frame. After all is said and done we will go back and hit any areas that we are concerned won't hold up!
> ...


why would you spread it on if your just going to sand it off  :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2010, 05:35 AM~18033130
> *why would you spread it on if your just going to sand it off   :happysad:
> *


Isn't that basically the definition of filler to begin with? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2010, 08:38 AM~18033136
> *Isn't that basically the definition of filler to begin with?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


you have a point (no ****) I retract my post :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2010, 05:39 AM~18033143
> *you have a point (no ****) I retract my post  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Now get to work on your caddy! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2010, 08:40 AM~18033144
> *Now get to work on your FIXED</span>*


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 13 2010, 05:51 AM~18033192
> *FIXED
> *


We both know KAKALAK won't ever finish that! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2010, 08:30 AM~18033117
> *That is what sanding it down is for boss!
> 
> Right now we are just working on smoothing out/straightening out the rails on the frame. After all is said and done we will go back and hit any areas that we are concerned won't hold up!
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2010, 06:23 AM~18033312
> *:scrutinize:
> *


No ****!  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 13 2010, 08:40 AM~18033144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2010, 07:55 AM~18033798
> *tonight my friend
> Buddah Bless You..................... Your Wrong........... Your Wrong :yes:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen! 

You better finish it up...otherwise let me know when your parting it out! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2010, 11:05 AM~18033879
> *Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> You better finish it up...otherwise let me know when your parting it out!  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it Just sell it to me and Ill finish it! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 13 2010, 12:51 PM~18034678
> *Fuck it Just sell it to me and Ill finish it! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2010, 11:05 AM~18033879
> *Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> You better finish it up...otherwise let me know when your parting it out!  :biggrin:
> *


I wil bury it in the ground before I part it out :cheesy: We white boys are crazy like that :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2010, 09:57 AM~18034718
> *I wil bury it in the ground before I part it out :cheesy: We white boys are crazy like that :cheesy:
> *


At the rate your moving along on it you will have to be burried in it! (no ****)  :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2010, 01:01 PM~18034759
> *At the rate your moving along on it you will have to be burried in it! (no ****)    :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 13 2010, 01:01 PM~18034759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STFU & GTFO :angry:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

FRAME LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 15 2010, 11:02 AM~18053541
> *FRAME LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE
> *


Thanks man, hopefully make some solid progress on it this weekend!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 15 2010, 04:20 PM~18054655
> *Thanks man, hopefully make some solid progress on it this weekend!
> *


If I had a nickle for everytime I heard that :run:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 16 2010, 07:28 AM~18060330
> *If I had a nickle for everytime I heard that :run:
> *


He'll even if I only get out to the garage this weekend that's still twice as much as you will get done! (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 16 2010, 02:29 PM~18061829
> *He'll even if I only get out to the garage this weekend that's still twice as much as you will get done! (NO ****) :biggrin:
> *


fool Im building 2 cars right now.................... get on my level :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: 









































:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 16 2010, 04:02 PM~18064067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're my hero! :happysad: 

(NO ****)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 17 2010, 03:46 PM~18069239
> *Now we're talking!  :biggrin:
> You're my hero!  :happysad:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2010, 02:44 PM~18069808
> *:biggrin:
> *


Now let's see some progress on both those cars! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just went through entire thread,excellent build,congrats n lookin great


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 17 2010, 07:52 PM~18070370
> *Now let's see some progress on both those cars! :biggrin:
> *


Ive been thinking of starting another build :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 17 2010, 10:42 PM~18072177
> *just went through entire thread,excellent build,congrats n lookin great
> *


That had to have taken a while to sift thorugh some of the BS on it! Lol, but thanks.

Anyways......this weekend did'nt go quite as planned, but progress is progress.
Finished putting the second coat of filler on and begin knocking it down:









Until the pad on the sander decided to finally give out on me:









So this week I am on a mission to find a new pad and finish up knocking down the second coat this coming weekend! :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 19 2010, 08:23 AM~18080497
> *That had to have taken a while to sift thorugh some of the BS on it! Lol, but thanks.
> 
> Anyways......this weekend did'nt go quite as planned, but progress is progress.
> ...


might as well go to harbor frieght and buy another line sander, I dont know if they sell pads :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 19 2010, 06:17 AM~18080614
> *might as well go to harbor frieght and buy another line sander, I dont know if they sell pads :dunno:
> *


After about 2 hours on the phone with Snap on I found the part number and ordered up the pad assembly. (no ****) But damn should have just bought a new in line sander because the pad was $65. :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 19 2010, 09:52 AM~18080751
> *After about 2 hours on the phone with Snap on I found the part number and ordered up the pad assembly. (no ****) But damn should have just bought a new in line sander because the pad was $65.  :angry:
> *


snap on's stock just climbed up thanks to dee dee dee's :twak: I told you you should of went to hf :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2010, 08:47 AM~18091441
> *snap on's stock just climbed up thanks to dee dee dee's :twak: I told you you should of went to hf :angry:
> *


Lol. Would hate for the current sander just to become a paperweight.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2010, 11:51 AM~18091475
> *Lol. Would hate for the current sander just to become a paperweight.
> *


melt it down and use it to mold your frame :wow: Now that would be going green :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2010, 08:54 AM~18091491
> *melt it down and use it to mold your frame :wow: Now that would be going green :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Think that would sand as easy? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2010, 12:02 PM~18091552
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Think that would sand as easy?  :biggrin:
> *


nuthing a flap disc or 2 couldn't tackle :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well usually I don't get much done during the week due to work and the youngster keeping me busy, but hopefully in the coming weeks I will start taking care of some small odds and ends as I got sick of paying to ship parts and picked up this:



















Eastwood Hotocat powder coating system and an oven to bake it in. So hopefully I can start getting a few parts done here and there during the week, as every little bit helps!

Also had a new pad for the longboard sander come in last night so I can get back to work on the frame this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2010, 09:39 AM~18110147
> *Well usually I don't get much done during the week due to work and the youngster keeping me busy, but hopefully in the coming weeks I will start taking care of some small odds and ends as I got sick of paying to ship parts and picked up this:
> 
> 
> ...


niiice do you have access to the chrome powder. Shit looks close from what I seen


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2010, 06:59 AM~18110280
> *niiice do you have access to the chrome powder. Shit looks close from what I seen
> *


Yeah any powder you can buy off their website. From my reading it looks like the chrome powder functions best when wet sanding after coating and then clear coating. Their description of their chrome is "5 feet chrome." Looks like chrome from 5 feet, but easier to clean, maintain, and lasts longer.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2010, 10:02 AM~18110302
> *Yeah any powder you can buy off their website. From my reading it looks like the chrome powder functions best when wet sanding after coating and then clear coating. Their description of their chrome is "5 feet chrome." Looks like chrome from 5 feet, but easier to clean, maintain, and lasts longer.
> *


so when are you going to start taking orders :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2010, 07:16 AM~18110387
> *so when are you going to start taking orders :cheesy:
> *


Lol, as soon as I coat a couple parts and familiarize myself with the system! (No ****)

Been doing a bunch of research on it, and seems pretty straight forward. Just need to wire in a 220V in the garage for the oven and I can start messing around with it!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2010, 10:30 AM~18110481
> *Lol, as soon as I coat a couple parts and familiarize myself with the system! (No ****)
> 
> Been doing a bunch of research on it, and seems pretty straight forward. Just need to wire in a 220V in the garage for the oven and I can start messing around with it!
> *


  I just bought some wire and a breaker and did a temp install since Its a rental :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2010, 10:01 AM~18111394
> * I just bought some wire and a breaker and did a temp install since Its a rental :happysad:
> *


I have no idea why my garage wasn't wired with a 220, but will be nice to get it done so I can hook up a welder finally as well. Until then, just an oven! Bake sale at my house! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2010, 01:10 PM~18111482
> *I have no idea why my garage wasn't wired with a 220, but will be nice to get it done so I can hook up a welder finally as well. Until then, just an oven! Bake sale at my house!  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :wow: you need some naked ladies cooking up the product :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress continues. Was able to knock down the second coat of filler this weekend and the frame is startign to really take shape:













































Depending on how travel for work goes this week hopefully I will get back up to the garage this weekend and hit a few spots on the frame one last time and then it will be time for high build. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 27 2010, 10:21 AM~18151837
> *Progress continues. Was able to knock down the second coat of filler this weekend and the frame is startign to really take shape:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Jul 27 2010, 10:47 AM~18153257
> *looking good!
> *


Thanks....we're getting there slowly! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 19 2010, 05:23 AM~18080497
> *That had to have taken a while to sift thorugh some of the BS on it! Lol, but thanks.
> 
> Anyways......this weekend did'nt go quite as planned, but progress is progress.
> ...


im used to it,lol whats a build without shit talkin? thats fuel to work on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I know it has been a minute since I had any updates, but unfortunately that is just how summer goes. Too many obligations and such on the weekends as people try to cram a years worth of "celebrations" into our 6 weeks of summer! 

Anyways, was able to spend about 4 hours in the garage yesterday molding my calipers getting them ready for powder coating!



















Sorry, Didn't snap a pic of both of them finished.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 23 2010, 08:15 AM~18381570
> *Well I know it has been a minute since I had any updates, but unfortunately that is just how summer goes. Too many obligations and such on the weekends as people try to cram a years worth of "celebrations" into our 6 weeks of summer!
> 
> Anyways, was able to spend about 4 hours in the garage yesterday molding my calipers getting them ready for powder coating!
> ...


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

lookin real good homie......i finally got my dash and tank painted....Check it out....its in Regional lowriders.....scroll down to mohave county check in....page 55 and its the 4th post...let me know what chu think...check it out too kakalak....slo progress on my end too... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good man! Been making some more progress on my frame...but pics all start looking the same with body work so I haven't taken any recent pics. 

Did do some powder coating today though! :biggrin: 

Sand blasted my 30 fuel/brake line clamps my old man machined for me:








(Decided against having red accents on the car, so the red anodizing had to be blasted off.) No ****!

Hanging them all:









Fresh out the oven:









Finished product....and a pic of the bolts in them to give a better idea of the finished look on the frame:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Those look very nice. Clean and simple how can you go wrong.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2010, 02:11 PM~18470335
> *Looking good man! Been making some more progress on my frame...but pics all start looking the same with body work so I haven't taken any recent pics.
> 
> Did do some powder coating today though!  :biggrin:
> ...


looking good :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks great

Dam i need to get my garage wired up 220.Got everything but that.Think i'm gonna go w/ candy blue over chrome


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 2 2010, 12:11 PM~18470731
> *Those look very nice. Clean and simple how can you go wrong.
> *


Lol, coming from the "super fabricator!" Thanks. Just one of the many small touches most people wont even notice when all is said and done, but that's what I like about em! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 2 2010, 12:14 PM~18470747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Lol, for some reason my garage wasn't wired for 220 either so I had to do a little bartering to get it done....but now the oven is up and running! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 3 2010, 08:08 AM~18476726
> *Lol, coming from the "super fabricator!" Thanks. Just one of the many small touches most people wont even notice when all is said and done, but that's what I like about em!  :biggrin:
> Thanks! Now get to work!
> Thanks. Lol, for some reason my garage wasn't wired for 220 either so I had to do a little bartering to get it done....but now the oven is up and running!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Was able to get my front calipers powder coated in "Mirror Black" this morning.....pretty pleased with how they turned out! 

prepped for coating:









Fresh out the oven:









Final product:









Crappy cell phone pics, but you get the idea. Just need to put the piston back into the caliper and then it is onto coating the rotors!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2010, 04:48 AM~18513437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

See above :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I haven't been posting a ton of pics of the frame because the body work all starts to look the same, and you can't really make out any progress. But this is how the frame sits as of this past weekend. 




























We are going to go over the frame one last time and hit a couple last spots on it and then hopefully it will be into high build. 

Also picked up a couple more engine parts this weekend to sand blast and powder coat. Going to be giving the chrome powder coat a shot! :biggrin: 

(Oh and I am sure there is a no **** in there somewhere KAKALAK!)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2010, 08:32 AM~18553214
> *Well I haven't been posting a ton of pics of the frame because the body work all starts to look the same, and you can't really make out any progress. But this is how the frame sits as of this past weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


did someone say no **** :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wonder if someone makes some kinda really dark almost black candy powder coat.That would look sweet over the chrome PC.Kinda like a chrome black


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 13 2010, 10:35 AM~18554789
> *I wonder if someone makes some kinda really dark almost black candy powder coat.That would look sweet over the chrome PC.Kinda like a chrome black
> *


Couple options Eastwood has. I thought it would be cool to give something like that a try as well, but unfortunately I wouldn't use that effect on the car. 

http://www.eastwood.com/hotcoat-powder-black-chrome.html

http://www.eastwood.com/hotcoat-powder-black-tint.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I wish harbor frieght had alot of those body shop tools :tears:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2010, 12:31 PM~18555639
> *I wish harbor frieght had alot of those body shop tools :tears:
> *


Which ones? Harbor freight has most of them, and Northern tool has a bunch of them as well.


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

progress looks good. post up how that chrome powdercoat turns out. always wonderd how thatll look


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2010, 03:43 PM~18555751
> *Which ones? Harbor freight has most of them, and Northern tool has a bunch of them as well.
> *


maybe I need to spend more time in the store :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Was able to powder coat my engine mounts last night:










Chromed core support as well as a couple small parts should be getting shipped back tomorrow as well. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Powder coating Continues:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 21 2010, 08:08 AM~18619643
> *Was able to powder coat my engine mounts last night:
> 
> 
> ...


just a heads up (no ****), their are a couple guys in hydro forum that are complaing that their mounts are bending. I assume that they were made out of 1/8" wall. Yours look like they are 1/8" wall too hno: :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 23 2010, 05:17 AM~18640321
> *just a heads up (no ****), their are a couple guys in hydro forum that are complaing that their mounts are bending. I assume that they were made out of 1/8" wall. Yours look like they are 1/8" wall too hno: :dunno:
> *


Were they solid mounts though? I am not sure off hand the wall thickness, but these aren't just solid mounts like most do, we did a bushing mount on the frame:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Powder coating Continues:









Pic back TTT

Core support should be headed back from chrome by end of this week, and new wires have been ordered! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 23 2010, 08:39 AM~18640371
> *Were they solid mounts though? I am not sure off hand the wall thickness, but these aren't just solid mounts like most do, we did a bushing mount on the frame:
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did there  naw just square tube. yours look sturdier (no ****)


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 23 2010, 07:50 AM~18640943
> *I see what you did there  naw just square tube. yours look sturdier (no ****)
> *


Hopefully....and there won't be a ton of hoping, at least not right away, so they shoudl hold up for the time being. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 23 2010, 08:21 AM~18641188
> *Hopefully....and there won't be a ton of hoping, at least not right away, so they shoudl hold up for the time being.  :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint: :run:


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

good luck on tha build


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well not much visual progress as of late, but hopefully in the next couple weekends we should get a good portion of the frame taken care of. Possibly even ready for high build. 

Otherwise as far as updates go my core support should be back from chrome any day now, my new wires are on order and was told they should be done within the month, and other than that these came on Friday:










Stainless engine bolt kit. All box head bolts, and we will probably end up polishing them out before installing them. :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 11 2010, 08:42 AM~18781737
> *Well not much visual progress as of late, but hopefully in the next couple weekends we should get a good portion of the frame taken care of. Possibly even ready for high build.
> 
> Otherwise as far as updates go my core support should be back from chrome any day now, my new wires are on order and was told they should be done within the month, and other than that these came on Friday:
> ...


I got something you can polish :naughty:














































my trim foolio :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

A little sneak preview of what's to come:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 5 2010, 09:52 PM~18997431
> *A little sneak preview of what's to come:
> 
> 
> ...


damn whats that?????? :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2010, 08:51 PM~18998219
> *damn whats that?????? :wow:
> *


A preview of what's to come! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 6 2010, 08:49 AM~18999894
> *A preview of what's to come! :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :wow:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 5 2010, 06:52 PM~18997431
> *A little sneak preview of what's to come:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 5 2010, 08:52 PM~18997431
> *A little sneak preview of what's to come:
> 
> 
> ...


Put some Z'zzzz on that bitch

Gonna be killa :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818+Nov 6 2010, 10:07 AM~19000946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 6 2010, 05:37 PM~19003039
> *:biggrin:  Whats good man? How goes it?
> :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


Chillen man, working on my bucket :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well not much progress to update, but chromed core support should be on it's way back any day, and my old man finished up my battery box for me! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 30 2010, 01:05 PM~19457919
> *Well not much progress to update, but chromed core support should be on it's way back any day, and my old man finished up my battery box for me!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good bro!!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 30 2010, 11:03 AM~19458376
> *looks real good bro!!!!!
> *


Thanks fool. Took a while for my old man to find time to make it with how crazy his business has been, but worth the wait!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 30 2010, 09:05 AM~19457919
> *Well not much progress to update, but chromed core support should be on it's way back any day, and my old man finished up my battery box for me!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good homie :thumbsup: Got anymore pics :x: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 30 2010, 08:36 PM~19461046
> *
> *


them shits look one off bro!!!! he did a good job on them!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Dec 30 2010, 06:12 PM~19461280
> *Lookin good homie :thumbsup:  Got anymore pics  :x:  :x:  :biggrin:
> *


What are you looking for more pics of? I have plenty of pics.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 30 2010, 09:18 PM~19461738
> *What are you looking for more pics of? I have plenty of pics.
> *


 :yes: I WANT TO SEE THEM Z'S :x:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Dec 31 2010, 10:10 AM~19466720
> *:yes: I WANT TO SEE THEM Z'S  :x:
> *


You and me both, but they will be worth the wait! :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

happy new year


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 1 2011, 02:47 AM~19473156
> *happy new year
> *


Thanks man, likewise! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

sup homie :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 1 2011, 07:27 AM~19473432
> *sup homie :wave:
> *


What's good man? Have a happy new year? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 1 2011, 10:42 AM~19473463
> *What's good man? Have a happy new year? :biggrin:
> *


i had an awesome new year,i closed on my house yesterday......so hows the family doing?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 1 2011, 10:49 AM~19473478
> *i had an awesome new year,i closed on my house yesterday......so hows the family doing?
> *


congrats bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 1 2011, 07:49 AM~19473478
> *i had an awesome new year,i closed on my house yesterday......so hows the family doing?
> *


Congrats! The little man definitely keeps us busy! Free time is a thing of the past, but well worth it!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 2 2011, 07:57 PM~19484412
> *Congrats! The little man definitely keeps us busy! Free time is a thing of the past, but well worth it!
> *



I suddenly know the feeling. So how's the progress on this thing? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 4 2011, 12:23 PM~19499321
> *I suddenly know the feeling. So how's the progress on this thing?  :cheesy:
> *


you guys need to invest in a pac and play...... set it up in the garage and keep workin :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2011, 12:31 PM~19499712
> *you guys need to invest in a pac and play...... set it up in the garage and keep workin :yes: :cheesy:
> *


:0 

Get em in the shop young!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 4 2011, 02:28 PM~19500115
> *:0
> 
> Get em in the shop young!
> *













:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2011, 02:21 PM~19500903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...careful that he doesn't get skin burned by that arc...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

awesome topic and work


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bump for badass topic
im defenetly learnin from this one


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Jan 4 2011, 01:49 PM~19501058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Finally getting back up to the garage this weekend to put some work in........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2011, 03:21 PM~19500903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I could see this making it's way to the ghetto topic. :biggrin: 

For real though that kid needs a shirt on, if for no other reason that the fact that he's making me feel like a wimp. :cheesy:

Looking good man.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:39 AM~19519386
> *Thanks. Finally getting back up to the garage this weekend to push a broom
> ........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fixt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well work continues finally. I decied it was time to tear down the gear box to send to chrome. For those of you who haven't done this.......real treat! :angry: 



















All stripped down:









Just need to do some "molding" on it to get rid of casting marks before sending it off to chrome. 

Also got my pitman arm fully molded and ready for chrome:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Aside from the pitman arm being nearly impossible to remove was there anything else that was a problem? I was debating tearing one down to get it acid dipped. Oddly enough it's one of the few things I haven't taken apart before.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2011, 04:21 PM~19500903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just like his ******* Daddy! (No ****)


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 11 2011, 06:55 AM~19564486
> *Aside from the pitman arm being nearly impossible to remove was there anything else that was a problem? I was debating tearing one down to get it acid dipped. Oddly enough it's one of the few things I haven't taken apart before.
> *


The pitman arm was definitely a treat, we ended up going to the parts store and buying a removal tool for it.....then of course it popped of in like 10 seconds. Otherwise it wasn't too bad. 
Getting the metal retainer off the one end was tricky because you can't get good leverage on it to rip it out, and when you slide out the inside ball bearings go every where so make sure you remove the insides in a bucket or something. Otherwise pretty straight forward! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Alos my little mans new "favorite" place to hang out when we go downstairs. HE is breaking in the chairs for me! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 11 2011, 08:55 AM~19564486
> *Aside from the pitman arm being nearly impossible to remove was there anything else that was a problem? I was debating tearing one down to get it acid dipped. Oddly enough it's one of the few things I haven't taken apart before.
> *



LOL, it was I think the only thing ive never taken apart on a car, so when he asked how they come apart I said. "I dunno ", funny thing was, we had spike tv on in the garage, and they were rebuilding one, so that helped us out some.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

bUMP


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 11 2011, 08:42 AM~19564430
> *Well work continues finally. I decied it was time to tear down the gear box to send to chrome. For those of you who haven't done this.......real treat!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


time, but its worth it will look great chromed


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

DAMN HOMIE STILL ON THE GRIND..........LITERALLY.....DAMN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT COMPLETE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 12 2011, 09:29 AM~19574227
> *DAMN HOMIE STILL ON THE GRIND..........LITERALLY.....DAMN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT COMPLETE..... :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Couldn't have said it better myself! :biggrin: 

How goes it man?


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 12 2011, 09:48 AM~19574346
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself!  :biggrin:
> ...


SHIT SAME OL SAME OL, FUCKIN HAS BEEN BRUTAL ON ME THE LAST 2 YRS, MY WORK GOT HELLA HECTIC DURING THE SUMMER MONTHES, GOT ARRESTED IN AZ,ALMOST LOST MY JOB, MOVED BACK TO CALI, DOCTORS, FOUND A TUMOR IN WIFES HEAD SIZE OF A FUCKEN SOFTBALL, ALL MY FURNITURE GOT REPOSED,SOLD TWO OF MY DAILY RIDES, WAS IN PHOENIX YESTERDAY AND THE THEROSTAT WENT OUT IN MY SISTERZ CAR. BUT NOW THING ARE STARTIN TO CHANGE, SO NOW THE WINTER MONTHES ARE HERE I CAN SPEND SOME MORE TIME ON LIL AND WORK ON MY RIDE.... :biggrin: BUT ALL IN ALL THINGS ARE OK...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 12 2011, 10:13 AM~19574533
> *SHIT SAME OL SAME OL, FUCKIN HAS BEEN BRUTAL ON ME THE LAST 2 YRS, MY WORK GOT HELLA HECTIC DURING THE SUMMER MONTHES, GOT ARRESTED IN AZ,ALMOST LOST MY JOB, MOVED BACK TO CALI, DOCTORS, FOUND A TUMOR IN WIFES HEAD SIZE OF A FUCKEN SOFTBALL, ALL MY FURNITURE GOT REPOSED,SOLD TWO OF MY DAILY RIDES, WAS IN PHOENIX YESTERDAY AND THE THEROSTAT WENT OUT IN MY SISTERZ CAR. BUT NOW THING ARE STARTIN TO CHANGE, SO NOW THE WINTER MONTHES ARE HERE I CAN SPEND SOME MORE TIME ON LIL AND WORK ON MY RIDE.... :biggrin: BUT ALL IN ALL THINGS ARE OK...
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

Definitely seems like a busy two yrs! Good to hear things are turning around for you though!


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 12 2011, 10:40 AM~19574755
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> Definitely seems like a busy two yrs! Good to hear things are turning around for you though!
> *


IT SEEMS LIKE I HAVENT BEEN IN LAYITLOW FOR A WHILE...... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Polished aluminum air dam for the regal came in this weekend:










Another part for the ever expanding "parts pile:"





































Not to mention my garage full of random parts....and my "parts shelve" at chaddyb's house. :happysad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

DAMN!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

How long have you had the batteries? The worst thing for a battery is to just sit idle like that.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 17 2011, 12:12 PM~19620299
> *How long have you had the batteries? The worst thing for a battery is to just sit idle like that.
> *


About a yr....but I throw them on the trickle charger every week or so. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 01:19 PM~19620345
> *About a yr....but I throw them on the trickle charger every week or so.  :biggrin:
> *


I use this one on my red tops year round.2 amp float charge.Works great an dont have to worry bout them
http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Powersports-Mot...r/dp/B000HX562W


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 06:31 AM~19618234
> *Polished aluminum air dam for the regal came in this weekend:
> 
> 
> ...



MUST BE NICE!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 17 2011, 04:48 PM~19622428
> *MUST BE NICE!
> *


Says the man putting his "parts pile" on his frame!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 06:06 PM~19623172
> *Says the man putting his "parts pile" on his frame!
> *


 :|


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 11 2011, 10:00 AM~19564502
> *Just like his ******* Daddy! (No ****)
> *


:0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 02:19 PM~19620345
> *About a yr....but I throw them on the trickle charger every week or so.  :biggrin:
> *


What I've been told is it's good to discharge (not to a stone dead state) and then charge them periodically. It has something to do with keeping the plates clean, the longer charging process from a deeper state of discharge differs from a low amp trickle charge. Just something to possibly look into because I know batteries aren't getting any cheaper.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 18 2011, 07:48 AM~19628299
> *What I've been told is it's good to discharge (not to a stone dead state) and then charge them periodically. It has something to do with keeping the plates clean, the longer charging process from a deeper state of discharge differs from a low amp trickle charge. Just something to possibly look into because I know batteries aren't getting any cheaper.
> *


Definitley something I will investigate. I know 6 of the batteries were tossed into chaddyb's Lincoln when I was storing it at my house and needed to move it a little. So they haven't been completely discharged by any means, but there has been a load put on them (NO **** KAKALAK!) 

But thanks for the info....definitely look into it. I figured where they were off the concrete, and in a cool, dry place that should prevent a lot of abuse.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 18 2011, 12:03 PM~19628695
> *Definitley something I will investigate. I know 6 of the batteries were tossed into chaddyb's Lincoln when I was storing it at my house and needed to move it a little. So they haven't been completely discharged by any means, but there has been a load put on them (NO **** KAKALAK!)
> 
> But thanks for the info....definitely look into it. I figured where they were off the concrete, and in a cool, dry place that should prevent a lot of abuse.
> *


Improper use of the phrase No ****, you only have to say it when your talking to a dude directly :cheesy: Putting a load on batteries does not require it. class dismissed :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

He's rich, he'll just get 6 moe!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 20 2011, 07:10 AM~19647515
> *He's rich, he'll just get 6 moe!!
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well back to the "grind!" Was able to put about 5 hours of grinding on the gear box....starting to look ready for chrome!

Before:


















After the grinder treatment:




































The top and side part of the gear box as well as the pitman arm finished up:









Also got the inner fenders stripped down ready to be shipped to chrome:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i see progress


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## GA85regal (May 11, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 24 2011, 06:43 AM~19680741
> *Well back to the "grind!" Was able to put about 5 hours of grinding on the gear box....starting to look ready for chrome!
> 
> Before:
> ...


SOMEDAY.............



I'LL BE LIKE YOU BALLER! :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 24 2011, 04:52 PM~19685178
> *SOMEDAY.............
> I'LL BE LIKE YOU BALLER! :happysad:
> *


You crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 24 2011, 05:54 PM~19685750
> *You crazy!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

the regal is looking great


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

looking good this is going to be one bad bitch when its done


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

The build is looking great from up here in Canada,you have as many parts as I do in the corner LOL :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Quit holding out on some frame pics. :scrutinize:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks like it gonna come out nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 5 2011, 01:16 PM~19794491
> *Quit holding out on some frame pics. :scrutinize:
> *


the notorious frame huh :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 5 2011, 10:16 AM~19794491
> *Quit holding out on some frame pics. :scrutinize:
> *


Lol, frame work definitely continues.....fine tuning all of it now. Been tough to get out to the garage because I have been traveling so much for work, but hopefully after this weekend I will snap a couple more pics.

Otherwise I have some odds/ends I have been taking care of. Finally found a deck to control the Ipad so that is finally completed:









Also should be getting my chromed core support here this week, and shipping out the inner fenders and gear box for chrome as well. :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 16 2011, 11:38 AM~19882893
> *Lol, frame work definitely continues.....fine tuning all of it now. Been tough to get out to the garage because I have been traveling so much for work, but hopefully after this weekend I will snap a couple more pics.
> 
> Otherwise I have some odds/ends I have been taking care of. Finally found a deck to control the Ipad so that is finally completed:
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 16 2011, 10:38 AM~19882893
> *Lol, frame work definitely continues.....fine tuning all of it now. Been tough to get out to the garage because I have been traveling so much for work, but hopefully after this weekend I will snap a couple more pics.
> 
> Otherwise I have some odds/ends I have been taking care of. Finally found a deck to control the Ipad so that is finally completed:
> *


Well it's better than traveling trying to find work.  

Now you'll need to put the build in high gear so the I pad isn't outdated by the time you hit the street. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 16 2011, 05:27 PM~19885394
> *Well it's better than traveling trying to find work.
> 
> Now you'll need to put the build in high gear so the I pad isn't outdated by the time you hit the street. :cheesy:
> *


:yes: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

was jus lookn at ur build up homie, n its gonna b a good 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Feb 16 2011, 02:27 PM~19885394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. :happysad:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 16 2011, 09:38 AM~19882893
> *Lol, frame work definitely continues.....fine tuning all of it now. Been tough to get out to the garage because I have been traveling so much for work, but hopefully after this weekend I will snap a couple more pics.
> 
> Otherwise I have some odds/ends I have been taking care of. Finally found a deck to control the Ipad so that is finally completed:
> ...


Nice build. 
You should loose that radio and get a hold of a real radio oldskoo alpine pull out LOL 
Killllllliin em


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Motherfucker is RICH!!


----------



## db47201 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 17 2011, 09:50 AM~19892230
> *Motherfucker is RICH!!
> *


x2

:wow: 

:uh: <----jealous face


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 17 2011, 09:50 AM~19892230
> *Motherfucker is RICH!!
> *


Oh yeah: :banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 18 2011, 10:44 AM~19900559
> *Oh yeah: :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good deal right there... sent that shit in a crate :yes:


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

This looks like a really good build BRO... Cant wait to see it hit the streets..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Unwrapped:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I was able to get a little more work done this weekend. I haven't taken many pics of the frame lately because it is hard to see progress on body work, but chaddyb has been working on the edges of the frame for a while now while I have been messing with my gear box:


















Also after about 5 hours of grinding work with the dremel, and about $70 worth of bits I finally have the gear box ready to get shipped out for the chrome treatment:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I was able to get a little more work done this weekend. I haven't taken many pics of the frame lately because it is hard to see progress on body work, but chaddyb has been working on the edges of the frame for a while now while I have been messing with my gear box:


















Also after about 5 hours of grinding work with the dremel, and about $70 worth of bits I finally have the gear box ready to get shipped out for the chrome treatment:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

THAT FRAMES GONNA LOOK SICK!..............WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTIN IT?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 21 2011, 09:49 AM~19922725
> *THAT FRAMES GONNA LOOK SICK!..............WHAT COLOR YOU PAINTIN IT?
> *


Thanks. It's coming along...slowly, but getting there. 

Black pearl. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 21 2011, 09:58 AM~19922779
> *Thanks. It's coming along...slowly, but getting there.
> 
> Black pearl.  :biggrin:
> *


THE MOST CHROME IN MINNESOTA! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 21 2011, 03:12 PM~19924821
> *THE MOST CHROME IN MINNESOTA! :biggrin:
> *


Lmao, maybe behind the rag!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 21 2011, 06:12 PM~19924821
> *THE MOST BONDO'D FRAME IN MINNESOTA! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 21 2011, 05:32 PM~19925930
> *:0 :drama: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 21 2011, 05:22 PM~19925854
> *Lmao, maybe behind the rag!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 21 2011, 08:54 PM~19926113
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

very passionate and hardworking owner!! Good luck! Awesome topic! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 24 2011, 05:17 PM~19951364
> *very passionate and hardworking owner!! Good luck! Awesome topic! :cheesy:
> *


thanks Im trying :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 25 2011, 11:46 AM~19959074
> *thanks Im trying  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :banghead:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I was able to get the gear box shipped out for the chrome treatment last week, and this weekend was able to put in a little more work. 



















Other than the two circled spots we have to go back and hit we just have to round off the corners and then begin work on the other half of the frame before high build is shot.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Another real treat, but was also able to get my inner fenders boxed up and ready for their cross country trip to the chrome shop:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Frame is looking good. 

Hey what is your prefered chrome polish? I want to buy stock in that company because I can see their future sales skyrocketing. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 28 2011, 09:55 AM~19979534
> *Frame is looking good.
> 
> Hey what is your prefered chrome polish? I want to buy stock in that company because I can see their future sales skyrocketing. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. Seems like some kind of a sick and twisted joke after looking at your build now!  

Lol, Mother's! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, 

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 28 2011, 01:05 PM~19980746
> *fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand, fill, sand,
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think you missed a couple, but that is about right. 

And the end result is you get to sweep up a pile of dust that is literally like throwing your money away when you toss it in the garbage. :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 28 2011, 03:07 PM~19980759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I think you missed a couple, but that is about right.
> 
> And the end result is you get to sweep up a pile of dust that is literally like throwing your money away when you toss it in the garbage.  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


Think about it like this though. You have (or your parents depending on ones age) spent thousands on food over your life time and all you end up with is a pile of shit. At least when your done spending thousands on your ride you will have one bad ass ride.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 28 2011, 02:41 PM~19981338
> *Think about it like this though. You have (or your parents depending on ones age) spent thousands on food over your life time and all you end up with is a pile of shit. At least when your done spending thousands on your ride you will have one bad ass ride.
> *


Lmfao, quite an interesting and realistic perspective! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 25 2011, 06:46 PM~19959074
> *thanks Im trying  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Of course you!! :uh: As usual! You are everywhere 
:roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 28 2011, 05:31 PM~19981626
> *Lmfao, quite an interesting and realistic perspective! :biggrin:
> *


It's all in how you look at things.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

LOOKS GREAT NIEGHBOR ,HOPE TO SEE THE CAR ON UNIVERSITY THIS SUMMER?? :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

damnit...i havnt been in project rides much....... i was litteraly giving up on my car man...... no extra money to finish the gutts and get it running a lil better and just seeing it sit and collect dust makes me sad and just stresses me out..... but after seeing this just gets me pumped up.... makes me feel like i should take it off craigslist and just take it slowly. take my time on it...... we will see what happens.... great job on al the up dates..

kakalak is another i give lots of props to.... times are just really rough for me right now :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 1 2011, 06:53 PM~19992128
> *damnit...i havnt been in project rides much....... i was litteraly giving up on my car man...... no extra money to finish the gutts and get it running a lil better and just seeing it sit and collect dust makes me sad and just stresses me out..... but after seeing this just gets me pumped up.... makes me feel like i should take it off craigslist and just take it slowly. take my time on it...... we will see what happens.... great job on al the up dates..
> 
> kakalak is another i give lots of props to.... times are just really rough for me right now :happysad:
> *


Hell yeah man, take your time with it and finish it up! Tough economy, and it isn't cheap to do, but do what you can and it will pay off in the end. (NO ****)

No need to rush it......once you start rushing it corners get cut, and the quality goes to hell! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Feb 25 2011, 02:55 PM~19959133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixt for trufe


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 1 2011, 09:53 PM~19992128
> *damnit...i havnt been in project rides much....... i was litteraly giving up on my car man...... no extra money to finish the gutts and get it running a lil better and just seeing it sit and collect dust makes me sad and just stresses me out..... but after seeing this just gets me pumped up.... makes me feel like i should take it off craigslist and just take it slowly. take my time on it...... we will see what happens.... great job on al the up dates..
> 
> kakalak is another i give lots of props to.... times are just really rough for me right now :happysad:
> *


yeah buddy, if you need any help let me know. I got some skills but not as much as 79 Cutty :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 3 2011, 07:33 AM~20005079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

only thing setting me back now is the damn interior lol..... doesnt seem like much but cant really seem to come up with any good ideas and when i do after a week it just seems a lil much and very korny lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 4 2011, 07:54 AM~20012886
> *
> 
> only thing setting me back now is the damn interior lol..... doesnt seem like much but cant really seem to come up with any good ideas and when i do after a week it just seems a lil much and very korny lol
> *


dye all your panels/headliner/dash and redo your door panels like I did. Replace or dye your carpet, and then all thats left is the seats. Local guy here will do them for 600 for front and back. Or scalp the junkyards for clean seats that you can dye.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 3 2011, 01:31 PM~20007456
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> stop adding bondo, even though your frame is wrapped its still going to flex to some degree. You are setting yourself up for dissapointment :yessad:
> man you should work at build a bear :cheesy:
> ...


Thanks for the lecture....but have a little faith. We are just building up the corners so when we knock it all down it will have a nice smooth uniform corner. Much like it OUTHOPU's build. Hard to tell in pictures, but the filler isn't built up like you think it is, just the corners...and that will all get knocked back down.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 4 2011, 11:25 AM~20013607
> *Thanks for the lecture....but have a little faith. We are just building up the corners so when we knock it all down it will have a nice smooth uniform corner. Much like it OUTHOPU's build. Hard to tell in pictures, but the filler isn't built up like you think it is, just the corners...and that will all get knocked back down.
> *


  :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 4 2011, 07:16 AM~20013046
> *dye all your panels/headliner/dash and redo your door panels like I did. Replace or dye your carpet, and then all thats left is the seats. Local guy here will do them for 600 for front and back. Or scalp the junkyards for clean seats that you can dye.
> *


i was wanting to make new fiberglass panels with some molded speaker holes :happysad:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 18 2011, 02:10 PM~19902246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

are you using the flynbye brakets and camaro callipers for the rear Discs? do you have more clearence for 3 wheeling than with the drums?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Mar 4 2011, 09:59 PM~20018720
> *are you using the flynbye brakets and camaro callipers for the rear Discs? do you have more clearence for 3 wheeling than with the drums?
> *


I actually just bought the kit from speedway motorsports. There's no longer that bolt on the rear of the drum that will scratch/ding up the frame when three wheeling. But there is a lot of grinding the caliper to make 13's fit.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 28 2011, 07:21 PM~19982004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is bad ass bro!!!!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 5 2011, 04:55 AM~20020600
> *I actually just bought the kit from speedway motorsports. There's no longer that bolt on the rear of the drum that will scratch/ding up the frame when three wheeling. But there is a lot of grinding the caliper to make 13's fit.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 4 2011, 10:25 AM~20013607
> *Thanks for the lecture....but have a little faith. We are just building up the corners so when we knock it all down it will have a nice smooth uniform corner. Much like it OUTHOPU's build. Hard to tell in pictures, but the filler isn't built up like you think it is, just the corners...and that will all get knocked back down.
> *



Yeah, what he said, we're building it up, so I can block it all off. I went to school for this shit, so I have a piece of paper that says I know whats going on. :cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 5 2011, 06:10 PM~20023717
> *Yeah, what he said, we're building it up, so I can block it all off. I went to school for this shit, so I have a piece of paper that says I know whats going on.  :cheesy:
> *


''CHADDYB''  .......THE MASTER! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 6 2011, 09:48 AM~20026541
> *''CHADDYB''  .......THE MASTER! :biggrin:
> *


LOL, I dont know if I would go that far . . .


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 6 2011, 10:11 AM~20027153
> *LOL, I dont know if I would go that far . . .
> *


OKAY......YOUR ALRIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 5 2011, 09:10 PM~20023717
> *Yeah, what he said, we're building it up, so I can block it all off. I went to school for this shit, so I have a piece of paper that says I know whats going on.  :cheesy:
> *


oh :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 6 2011, 07:48 AM~20026541
> *''CHADDYB''  .......THE SAMURI! :biggrin:
> *


Fixed for truth! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Old school spy pic of the OG black pearl :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 14 2011, 10:33 PM~20091888
> *Old school spy pic of the OG black pearl  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :boink: :boink: no **** :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Mar 14 2011, 07:33 PM~20091888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Another spy pic. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 15 2011, 08:18 AM~20095010
> *Who knew at one time it was actually a fully assembled car!  :biggrin:
> :uh:  :barf:
> *



I said no **** puto :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Mar 15 2011, 05:10 PM~20099360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Where's the NOODZ!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 16 2011, 08:52 AM~20104288
> *Where's the NOODZ!
> *


79 Cutty is hiding them all to himself  (no joto) :wave:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 14 2011, 08:33 PM~20091888
> *Old school spy pic of the OG black pearl  :0
> 
> 
> ...




holy old fuckin' pic..... :wow:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 17 2011, 01:34 PM~20113693
> *holy old fuckin' pic..... :wow:
> *


ha ha, check out suspect, and dougs S-10 in the backround.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 18 2011, 09:11 AM~20121055
> *ha ha, check out suspect, and dougs S-10 in the backround.
> *


Hopefully the regal doesn't meet the same fate as the rest of the pic:









:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 18 2011, 02:27 PM~20122031
> *Hopefully the regal doesn't meet the same fate as the rest of the pic:
> 
> 
> ...


why would it ever get sold :dunno: And why did you qoute this pic again of chaddy b's backside :scrutinize:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 18 2011, 01:34 PM~20122076
> *why would it ever get sold :dunno: And why did you qoute this pic again of chaddy b's backside :scrutinize:
> *


That's not me.


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

So Whut up homieany updates on your baby ride? :biggrin: :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 18 2011, 02:56 PM~20122196
> *That's not me.
> *


:0


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

ALMOST DONE JUST ONE MORE STEP


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:wow:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Baller status!


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 28 2011, 03:52 PM~20202463
> *ALMOST DONE JUST ONE MORE STEP
> 
> 
> ...




:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I just went through your parts shelf at my house, and you have a shit load of chrome up there. :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 29 2011, 07:11 PM~20213326
> *I just went through your parts shelf at my house, and you have a shit load of chrome up there.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: You sure it isn't the caddy parts?

Well I was able to get a little progress done, and anything is better than nothing. 

Manifold before:


















After a little grinding treatment:


















Nothing crazy, but wanted a little cleaner look on it.....now it's off to chrome for the manifold. :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 30 2011, 07:50 AM~20216609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: You sure it isn't the caddy parts?
> 
> Well I was able to get a little progress done, and anything is better than nothing.
> ...





I only have rusty caddy parts.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 30 2011, 06:27 AM~20216760
> *I only have rusty caddy parts.
> *


They could be 60's parts! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Mar 30 2011, 06:27 AM~20216760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW CAN I BE LIKE YOU GUY?????
YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 29 2011, 11:10 AM~20208600
> *Baller status!
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Right on bro progress pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 30 2011, 03:02 PM~20219379
> *HOW CAN I  BE LIKE YOU GUY?????
> YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING! :biggrin:
> *



You dont wanna be like me bro, I got half finished shit everywhere. I had to sell all my rides so I could focus on one. :uh: 

Your stuffs looking good BTW.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD... :wow: :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 30 2011, 08:08 PM~20223078
> *You dont wanna be like me bro, I got half finished shit everywhere. I had to sell all my rides so I could focus on one.  :uh:
> 
> Your stuffs looking good BTW.
> *


ME TOO! :happysad: 

THANKS BRO


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 1 2011, 06:44 PM~20237777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are niiiice. I like how its engraved around the lip :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 4 2011, 10:49 AM~20255613
> *those are niiiice. I like how its engraved around the lip :thumbsup:
> *


Very pleased with how they came out. JD got the rubbers mounted on them last week....going to look good with the KO combo too! :biggrin: (no ****!)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 4 2011, 02:50 PM~20256047
> *Very pleased with how they came out. JD got the rubbers mounted on them last week....going to look good with the KO combo too!  :biggrin: (no ****!)
> *


:wow: :wow:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 1 2011, 05:44 PM~20237777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they turned out gooood :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 8 2011, 11:52 AM~20291976
> *they turned out gooood :wow:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 13 2011, 07:43 AM~20326886
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie :nicoderm:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Apr 13 2011, 08:46 AM~20327821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Still going to be just another G body next to yours!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 13 2011, 08:43 AM~20326886
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good!!!!! bling bling without a doubt


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 13 2011, 12:43 PM~20326886
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Yaaay :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Also had my new slows show up last night. I liked the parker ones I had, but these look much better!










:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 14 2011, 07:10 AM~20336115
> *Also had my new slows show up last night. I liked the parker ones I had, but these look much better!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: 
:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 1 2011, 03:44 PM~20237777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FKN SICK ASS WHEELS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@Apr 14 2011, 02:54 PM~20338315
> *FKN SICK ASS WHEELS
> *


Some body has got to stop this...... he's ballin out of control!!!!!!!!!! Hes gonna hurt himself :yessad:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 4 2011, 11:50 AM~20256047
> *Very pleased with how they came out. JD got the rubbers mounted on them last week....going to look good with the KO combo too!  :biggrin: (no ****!)
> *


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Bro are you going to hit university ave this summer?? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Apr 14 2011, 04:36 PM~20340479
> *Hey Bro are you going to hit university ave this summer?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I wish, but highly unlikely. I'm in no rush.....the car gets done when it gets done. :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 19 2011, 01:05 PM~20374013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I wish, but highly unlikely. I'm in no rush.....the car gets done when it gets done.  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 28 2011, 03:52 PM~20202463
> *ALMOST DONE JUST ONE MORE STEP
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 19 2011, 03:05 PM~20374013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I wish, but highly unlikely. I'm in no rush.....the car gets done when it gets done.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 13 2011, 10:43 PM~20326886
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that box looks great, im about to sort one for my 64, who did yours?

jb.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82+Apr 19 2011, 02:57 PM~20374791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. PM sent. :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 19 2011, 01:05 PM~20374013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I wish, but highly unlikely. I'm in no rush.....the car gets done when it gets done.  :biggrin:
> *


Ha yeah Right on..Than I dont feel so bad not getting my car done .We are finishing our basement and the garage is full of drywall,doors etc.Cant do shit in their for the last month on my 6-9 RAG !! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Apr 20 2011, 05:24 PM~20384206
> *Ha yeah Right on..Than I dont feel so bad not getting my car done .We are finishing our basement and the garage is full of drywall,doors etc.Cant do shit in their for the last month on my 6-9 RAG !! :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Yeah it seems like it is always something. Just have to stay positive about it...any progress, no matter how big or small is progress none the less. :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 21 2011, 05:29 AM~20387547
> *Yeah it seems like it is always something. Just have to stay positive about it...any progress, no matter how big or small is progress none the less.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah for sure, And I see you sure have the patience for your build bro , I have been watching it from the day I came upon the topic .Keep up the good work Bro!Maybe see you down in the cities this summer :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well work chugs along. My intake manifold and inner fenders were shipped out for the chrome treatment, Z's should be here any day, and picked these up:










Just got to ship the accums out for the chrome treatment as well now. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I know it has been a little while since any updates....this time of year gets tough with graduations, weddings, etc. every weekend.....but parts do continue to come in. 

My intake manifold fresh from chrome:


















And the new rims showed up as well:








:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this rides gonna be nice man,keep on stackin up the goodies :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 26 2011, 05:58 AM~20631836
> *this rides gonna be nice man,keep on stackin up the goodies :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Hows yours coming along? Hopefully soon enough it won't be a pile of parts anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

regals good,just gotta make some time to paint and reassemble so i can ride out........the cutlass hasnt been touched in the better part of a year.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 26 2011, 07:25 AM~20632130
> *regals good,just gotta make some time to paint and reassemble so i can ride out........the cutlass hasnt been touched in the better part of a year.
> *


Yeah I hear that, seems like forever since I was able to put in work on the regal as well....oh well, it will all get done sooner or later! Lol.

Regal is coming along nicely though, should be a solid street car. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2011, 08:21 AM~20631721
> *Well I know it has been a little while since any updates....this time of year gets tough with graduations, weddings, etc. every weekend.....but parts do continue to come in.
> 
> My intake manifold fresh from chrome:
> ...


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2011, 06:21 AM~20631721
> *Well I know it has been a little while since any updates....this time of year gets tough with graduations, weddings, etc. every weekend.....but parts do continue to come in.
> 
> My intake manifold fresh from chrome:
> ...


looking good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump for no work


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> bump for no work


Bump for look in car stereo section....progress on the daily.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I kow I haven't posted progress in quite a while....but seems like it has been set-back after set-back. I had one chromer who I won't mention lose a set of brackets and radiator support bars that I sent to be chromed, and it took me almost 4 months to find replacements to be resent for chroming (Which the chrome shop is stepping up and making sure they make up for the mistake)

I also sent in my inner fenders to get the chrome treatment 5 months ago...finally got them back, only to find out they polished out the wrong side of them fenders. 

So currently I am working on figuring out how to fix the inner fenders (not shipping them back since it was $120 to ship them one way.) I sent in the replacement brackets, replacement radiator support bars, my BMH piston style accumes, and hood brackets for the chrome treatment. Also ordered up some of the BMH pivoting rear axle bushings and a couple other odds and ends. 

A pic of the inner fenders:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> Well I kow I haven't posted progress in quite a while....but seems like it has been set-back after set-back. I had one chromer who I won't mention lose a set of brackets and radiator support bars that I sent to be chromed, and it took me almost 4 months to find replacements to be resent for chroming (Which the chrome shop is stepping up and making sure they make up for the mistake)
> 
> I also sent in my inner fenders to get the chrome treatment 5 months ago...finally got them back, only to find out they polished out the wrong side of them fenders.
> 
> ...


I swear I learned my lesson about chroming parts, these guys prolly dont own cars with the same parts so you have to tell them what side to polish :yessad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> I swear I learned my lesson about chroming parts, these guys prolly dont own cars with the same parts so you have to tell them what side to polish :yessad:


It definitely wasn't the outcome I was hoping for, especially since the side they polished looks great.....but now I have to try and find a local chorme shop to fix it, and they will end up charging me double....but I am not shipping these damn things again!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> It definitely wasn't the outcome I was hoping for, especially since the side they polished looks great.....but now I have to try and find a local chorme shop to fix it, and they will end up charging me double....but I am not shipping these damn things again!


what happened to the chromer, Is he saying it aint his fault :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> what happened to the chromer, Is he saying it aint his fault :dunno:


HAven't heard back from em.....so I am just going to try and get at least my money back, but for what it costs to ship these beasts, and risk them getting bent in transit, I am just going to find a local shop to do it for me.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I swear it's dam near impossible anymore to get anything done right. I'm sure you paid more than enough to insure you were going to get a quality job and you still got the shaft. You would think they would either... 
A. Polish out both sides or... 
B. Get in contact with you prior to buffing them and shipping them out. 

Here I clicked on your topic thinking you were back at it.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

what it dew brah brah.......... i see some big werk on the cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> what it dew brah brah.......... i see some big werk on the cutty :thumbsup:


theirs more work going on my cutty than his regal, and I aint touched mine in over a year :shocked:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

OUTHOPU said:


> I swear it's dam near impossible anymore to get anything done right. I'm sure you paid more than enough to insure you were going to get a quality job and you still got the shaft. You would think they would either...
> A. Polish out both sides or...
> B. Get in contact with you prior to buffing them and shipping them out.
> 
> Here I clicked on your topic thinking you were back at it.


I am definitely none too pleased about it, and really couldn't agree more. Between shipping and cost of chroming for the inner fenders I'm at roughly $600....and I have nothing to show for it. Going to cost me around $500 locally to get them fixed too. I fail to understand why as you mentioned, you don't either just polish out both sides, or if there is even a shadow of a doubt you do your research and find out! 



ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> what it dew brah brah.......... i see some big werk on the cutty :thumbsup:


Hey how goes it man? Lol.....few things are getting taken care of on the regal, nothing worth taken any progress pics of.....but I am in no rush! Lol. 



KAKALAK said:


> theirs more work going on my cutty than his regal, and I aint touched mine in over a year :shocked:


Always got jokes.  I've just been waiting for you to finally give up on the cutty so I can sift through the parts I need of yours!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

79 cutty said:


> Well I know it has been a little while since any updates....this time of year gets tough with graduations, weddings, etc. every weekend.....but parts do continue to come in.
> 
> My intake manifold fresh from chrome:
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well things are at least moving in the right direction now. Had my parts that were lost sent back to the chromer and they did a great job on getting them done in a hurry, and they turned out nice!

Core Support Bracket:









Radiator Support Bars:









Also they were kind enough to cut me a discount on getting a couple other things done due to the previous mishap so I had these done as well.

Chromed Hood Hinges:









Chromed BMH Accumes:









Also had my BMH pivoting bushing show up. Was unsure about how worth it these would be, but the articulation on these is slick. Hopefully reduce the chance of ripping off the rear axle ears.










Now I am just waiting on figuring out the inner fenders and getting them re chromed.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

looking good man


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama: updated Progress pics stat!! :drama:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

carlito77 said:


> looking good man


Thanks.



KAKALAK said:


> :drama: updated Progress pics stat!! :drama:


:roflmao:Soon enough. (Hopefully.) Been traveling a grip for work, and all that good jazz........so I figure this beast should be done just in time for the little man to take it to prom and wrap it around a tree for me! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:Soon enough. (Hopefully.) Been traveling a grip for work, and all that good jazz........so I figure this beast should be done just in time for the little man to take it to prom and wrap it around a tree for me! :biggrin:


Yeah that sounds about right!!  My Cutty is getting traded for a 65 Impala Vert project. Im loosing alot of money on this deal but the end result is that the impala will always be worth more once done :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Yeah that sounds about right!!  My Cutty is getting traded for a 65 Impala Vert project. Im loosing alot of money on this deal but the end result is that the impala will always be worth more once done :happysad:


Damn, nice come up. What kind of condition is the vert in? That is too bad.....I was really waiting for you to have a fire sale on chrome!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> Damn, nice come up. What kind of condition is the vert in? That is too bad.....I was really waiting for you to have a fire sale on chrome!


lol, if you have email I'll send you pics


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Those BMH bushings are pretty slick.I had to pick me up a pair.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> lol, if you have email I'll send you pics


PM sent fool



baggedout81 said:


> Those BMH bushings are pretty slick.I had to pick me up a pair.


They definitely seem like they would do the wonders to reduce the stress on the rear axle ears.


----------



## 509blueeyez (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice,,keep us updated on the build...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> I am definitely none too pleased about it, and really couldn't agree more. Between shipping and cost of chroming for the inner fenders I'm at roughly $600....and I have nothing to show for it. Going to cost me around $500 locally to get them fixed too. I fail to understand why as you mentioned, you don't either just polish out both sides, or if there is even a shadow of a doubt you do your research and find out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:happysad:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ass-chrome-body-panels-weather-stripping.html


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Sifting through your topic. Couple parts I might grab.....just have to check with what I have on my "list."


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Before









After


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

good to see the blak pearl coming along nicley, we all have set backs on builds, stick with it, should be real nice..
peace , jb.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Some shots of the artwork on the door panels:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice bro!! I see you made sure your rearend (no ****) was in the pic...... show off :around:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well finally some pics with some real progress. Decided to get the frame into epoxy this weekend:



























































































Still some areas we are going to go back and mess with.....but nice to finally see this beast all one color! Lol.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

79 cutty said:


> Well finally some pics with some real progress. Decided to get the frame into epoxy this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

79 cutty said:


> Well finally some pics with some real progress. Decided to get the frame into epoxy this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking great, liking the door panels also


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Hey bro I've been watching this topic for awhile n it really looks good...keep up the good work


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Your well on your way. It's nice to reach a point where progress is tangeable.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

OUTHOPU said:


> Your well on your way. It's nice to reach a point where progress is tangeable.


yeah what he said :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

frame looks good keep putting in that work:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Forever and a day later I finally got my inner fenders back again polished out on the correct side this time.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Whats your favorite chrome polish? I just want to make sure I buy stock in the company before your ride hits the streets.:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

real nice!!!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

any new pics ????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I know it has been forever and a day since updates were posted...but most of my free time was spent working on this for the little man's 3rd birthday:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/347213-2012-cadillac-escalade-ext-build.html

Anyways, with winter fast approaching I have a couple things in the works to actually get back to making some progress on this beast. Pics of that to follow.

But I was able to get this small piece of the puzzle finished up:




































It is a fuse panel that takes my "constant power" fuse block which would drain the battery while the car is off, and turns it into a switched power fuse block so it only turns the accessories on when the car turns on.

Will also literally make wiring all the accessories pretty much "plug-and-play." So the video screens, video amplifier, and Ipad charging station will all just have to be wired to the fuse block.


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work on the frame.


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

Cant wait to see this show car final product ! :drama:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

buick87 said:


> Cant wait to see this show car final product ! :drama:


x2


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

VItreryda said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/usxn6/5


I fuckin love this console setup. Happy to see someone else doing it. Love your regal man good work


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!!


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

juicedinsanta12 said:


> I fuckin love this console setup. Happy to see someone else doing it. Love your regal man good work


Thanks man. Couldn't help but go with this set up after I looked through the pics of yours! Should have been a factory option!

Anyways....on with progress pics! Chaddyb putting in work. Mocking all the suspension up before painting the frame. Making sure it goes together smooth, and better now then after it is painted!

Here is the rear axle and adjustable upper and lower trailing arms mounted up.










From the front view. I know I am bias, but all the work done to rebuild a stronger rear support system looks mean as hell in my opinion!










Here is a closer pic of the rear suspension. Full stack of 3.5 tons. 










From the front side:










As you can see in the last pic the cylinders are a little more angled forward than would like, but adjusting the trailing arms should help that.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good Bro, now put some paint on that frame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> looking good Bro, now put some paint on that frame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol, thanks. Still plenty to do before we get to that stage. But fun to see some tangible progress.


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Keep pushing bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> Lol, thanks. Still plenty to do before we get to that stage. But fun to see some tangible progress.


Well you need to hurry up and finish it already :naughty:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Curtis Fisher said:


> Keep pushing bro


Thanks.



KAKALAK said:


> Well you need to hurry up and finish it already :naughty:


Always easier said than done. Seems like life is always getting in the way! Lol, but that is the intention!


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Its coming along nice homie! Keep up the good work:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

Good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Miztapugz (Oct 6, 2011)

Man oh man now thats getting down .. Doing a awesome job ..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Still making progress slowly. Chaddyb has been slowly dry fitting everything to make sure everything fits nicely for final assembly, and "putting things back together" like rebuilding the rear axle and U-joint:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good!! When the frame is painted its going to set it off!!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

79 cutty said:


> Thanks everyone. Still making progress slowly. Chaddyb has been slowly dry fitting everything to make sure everything fits nicely for final assembly, and "putting things back together" like rebuilding the rear axle and U-joint:


CAN YOU FINISH IT ALREADY..........:banghead:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> looking good!! When the frame is painted its going to set it off!!!



Thanks man....someday it will be painted hopefuly! Lol



RO68RAG said:


> CAN YOU FINISH IT ALREADY..........:banghead:


What's the rush??


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well it isn't much to look at in terms of huge progress that you can see, but chaddyb continued to make progress. Basically the entire rear suspension is mocked up now. Just have to cut down the hardened ARP racing studs so that the 13's can fit, and grind down the rear disc brake conversion kit calliper so it doesn't rub on the rim. Then I will powder coat the calipers and it is onto the front suspension.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lookin good!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I must have missed where you were doing discs on the rear:wow: I know i've heard of guys pulling everything off the rear of a blazer.But they always throw big wheels on,not for sure if 13s would fit


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, I bought a conversion kit from Speedway Motorsports. I am going to have to grind down the caliper some to ensure no rubbing, and using a spacer just to grind less, but hopefully worth it for better rear brakes and performance of them!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> Yeah, I bought a conversion kit from Speedway Motorsports. I am going to have to grind down the caliper some to ensure no rubbing, and using a spacer just to grind less, but hopefully worth it for better rear brakes and performance of them!


:wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

79 cutty said:


> Yeah, I bought a conversion kit from Speedway Motorsports. I am going to have to grind down the caliper some to ensure no rubbing, and using a spacer just to grind less, but hopefully worth it for better rear brakes and performance of them!


sooooo.....your building a race car?hno:





j/k bro good job!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

FOOL!! why isn't this on the skreetz yet!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> sooooo.....your building a race car?hno:


Yeah, then there won't be any disappointment when it doesn't hop! 




PLANETGETLOW said:


> FOOL!! why isn't this on the skreetz yet!!


Working on the same timeline as your rag!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

79 cutty said:


> Yeah, then there won't be any disappointment when it doesn't hop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh okay, well i got a pump for sale if you want it yo hop bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> oh okay, well i got a pump for sale if you want it yo hop bro!:thumbsup:


Lol, can I lease it?


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well this is why the time is spent mocking up the suspension before painting the frame. Chaddyb found out that the lower a arm bolt wasn't quite fitting thorugh the belly due to the 1/4" steel there, so he had to heat it up and work it a little 










After all that was done he was finally able to get the lower a arm mounted up:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice work bro


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well for those that care work does continue! Lol. Working on mocking up the front suspension now. 

Chaddyb to heat the 1/4" plate on the belly and pull the sheet metal closer together to get the lower a arm bolts to fit through. Sucked to do, but better to do it now then when the frame is in paint. 










Finished bolts and engine bushings mounted in place:










From there it was onto mounting the lower a arms:










Next in line was the caprice spindles:



















From there it was onto the upper a arms:









Upper ball joints, 5 ton springs, and spindles all assembled:


















Going to have to shim up the upper a arm a little to keep the "poke" down some, and to push the a arm back a little to make sure the cylinder doesn't hit the a arm bar.

Ordering up a gear box rebuild kit, another upper a arm bushing as we seemed to misplace one of them somehow, and dropped the rear end studs off at the machine shop to get cut down on the lathe...which should be done today!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good !!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

79 cutty said:


> Well for those that care work does continue! Lol. Working on mocking up the front suspension now.
> 
> Chaddyb to heat the 1/4" plate on the belly and pull the sheet metal closer together to get the lower a arm bolts to fit through. Sucked to do, but better to do it now then when the frame is in paint.
> 
> ...


 I missed the part where you put the news paper under the spring in the lower a arm..... :twak:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Black Out said:


> I missed the part where you put the news paper under the spring in the lower a arm..... :twak:


It's custom!


Well any progress is a step forward, so with that said I was able to pick up this sure to be headache:









It is a rebuild kit for the power steering gear box. If anyone needs a part number let me know. I had a hell of a time finding the kit in the first place and as a reward you get to try and figure out how the damn thing goes back together! 

Aslo, it is a HUGE benefit that the old man owns his own machine shop. Dropped off the hardened ARP rear studs (no ****) and the old man put them on the lathe and cut them down in no time. WAY better than any other options we were going to try to cut them down with!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Black Out said:


> I missed the part where you put the news paper under the spring in the lower a arm..... :twak:


I didn't wanna mess up his nice chrome with my shitty springs.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

chaddyb said:


> I didn't wanna mess up his nice chrome with my shitty springs.


Other way around! Didn't want to mess up his nice spring with my shitty chrome!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you using rubber bushing on the upper an lower arms? I ended up going w/ AFCO all steel greasable bushings.Not 1 squeak yet.Not to mention there a hellova lot easier to put in


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> Are you using rubber bushing on the upper an lower arms? I ended up going w/ AFCO all steel greasable bushings.Not 1 squeak yet.Not to mention there a hellova lot easier to put in


Yeah, just doing the OEM replacements. Got pics of what you are using? I have the BMH swivel bushings on the rear axle and those are the shit! Especially being rebuildable.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.jegs.com/i/AFCO/921/20079/10002/-1
link to em,check ebay where i got mine from for cheaper.


I'll see if i can dig up a pic of em installed.I remember that we tacked them onto the control arm just incase they felt like they needed to move


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You can kinda see how they sit


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah those look like they would save one hell of a headache when it cones to pressing the bushings in with the chrome and not wanting to chip it!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah there worth the extra cash imo


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> Yeah there worth the extra cash imo


They honestly aren't even that much pricier in comparison to the "nicer" ones I picked up.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

79 cutty said:


> They honestly aren't even that much pricier in comparison to the "nicer" ones I picked up.


Kinda like buying replacement bushings for the "ears" on rear axle.Better off getting the swivel joints that Black Magic sells.Witch i have a pair,an year your right they look great.Havent pet em in yet tho


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Let the progress commense! 
Chaddyb got the bushings pressed in on the other upper a arm and finish mocking up the drivers side suspension. From there it was on to mocking up the steering linkage:









Once the steering linkage was all mocked up it was onto rebuilding the gear box and all that fun! All the O-rings in place and everything set to go back into the housing:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

79 cutty said:


> Let the progress commense!
> Chaddyb got the bushings pressed in on the other upper a arm and finish mocking up the drivers side suspension. From there it was on to mocking up the steering linkage:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING!:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING!:thumbsup:


I sense your sarcasm!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Have you ever seen the "Jeep" upgrade for the sterring shaft yet?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> Have you ever seen the "Jeep" upgrade for the sterring shaft yet?


Not off hand no.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://bangshift.com/blog/driveway-...y-or-g-body-car-with-a-trashed-rag-joint.html

Easy way to get rid of the shitty rag joints that come in these g-bodys.You can usually pick them outa a yard or theres a guy that sells em on here for $55 shipped i belivee or buy new.I think CoupeDTS (mod) has one for sale that didnt fit his caddy


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Not bad info to know. I was unaware of this.....but might have to look into a new one.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

FedEx says it will be here tomorrow.....time to figure out if I can chrome it!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

dont forget to do the "mod" b4 chrome:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 616395
> dont forget to do the "mod" b4 chrome:thumbsup:


Did you take it apart before chrome?

And by "mod" you mean spreading the one side right?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> pm sent


Thanks!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

It isn't much, but picked up some Energy Suspension Tie Rod dust boots......other than nuts/bolts for the suspension I am pretty sure that is officially everything I needed for the suspension!  One small thing off the overall list!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Chaddyb Finished rebuilding the gearbox and got it all mocked up with the steering linkage!




























Starting to look like a car again!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good!! Are you gonna place the engine in also to test the mounts??


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> looking good!! Are you gonna place the engine in also to test the mounts??


Indeed. Going to mock everything up and make tweaks prior to finishing paint on things.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> Indeed. Going to mock everything up and make tweaks prior to finishing paint on things.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Mock up continues. Front caprice disc brakes with the powder coated calipers mounted:



















A little front shot of the poke the rims will have.










The transmission cross-member mounted up with the rubber isolators:










Starting to look like something again!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!!


79 cutty said:


> Mock up continues. Front caprice disc brakes with the powder coated calipers mounted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Wasn't sure we would ever see this beast on wheels again! But getting closer to a rolling chassis.










Also got the shortened studs put into the rear. Got a bunch of grinding to do on the caliper to make the 13's fit. Sucks ass to modify a "bolt on" kit, but they will look good once the calipers are all ground down and powder coated.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to see you making progress again. Looking good but need larger pics.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Should be its been how many years :dunno: 


79 cutty said:


> Wasn't sure we would ever see this beast on wheels again! But getting closer to a rolling chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Should be its been how many years :dunno:


Wish I could make progress faster, would love to be rolling it already. But with travel for work, and spending time with the family as my priority it will get done when it gets done! 

Not all of us quit when stuff gets tougher and sell their gbody for a caddy!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> Wish I could make progress faster, would love to be rolling it already. But with travel for work, and spending time with the family as my priority it will get done when it gets done!
> 
> Not all of us quit when stuff gets tougher and sell their gbody for a caddy!


lol haters gonna hate :cheesy:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

79 cutty said:


> Wish I could make progress faster, would love to be rolling it already. But with travel for work, and spending time with the family as my priority it will get done when it gets done!
> 
> Not all of us quit when stuff gets tougher and sell their gbody for a caddy!


:thumbsup:.... IM ON THE SAME BOAT ..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Be prepared to actually see what is going on! Lol. Was able to get some better pics of progress this weekend. 

Drivers side front assembly:


Passengers side rear disc brake conversion kit:


Crossmember installed:


Passenger side front assembly:




Passenger side assembly with the rim/tire mounted:


Whole fornt assembly with the rims/tires on:


Driver's side front assembly with the rim/tire on:






And lastly the Driver's side front with the gear box installed and engine mount shot:


Next on the "To-Do" list is the modify the hell out of the "bolt-on" rear disc brake conversion calipers to make the 13's fit, and then it will be onto moching up the engine and body on the rolling chassis.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Nice work!


Thanks fool! It is a hassle moching everything up prior to final assembly and paint, but with the few clearance issues that have been found, it is definitely worth it so we aren't stuck trying to figure out a solution when everything is painted and finished.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Grinding the rear caliper on the "bolt-on" rear disc brake conversion kit to work on getting the rim to fit:



It is a tight fit still, so still some more grinding to be done:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Yup yup better to do the mocking first. Progress is looking good!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Believe it or not work does continue. Another couple hours of grinding and the rear calipers are finally ground down enough to get the rear rims/tires on:









"Bolt-on" kit my ass! Now I am sure they didn't intend this kit to be used for a car on 13's, but that is insane! Just need to tear down the calipers now and powder coat them to match the front.

And with that, it has been a *LONG* time since it can be said that all 4 rims/tires are on!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn that's a lot of grinding ..... from the pic view it looks like its super thin now....... I hope thats just the pic though :run:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Damn that's a lot of grinding ..... from the pic view it looks like its super thin now....... I hope thats just the pic though :run:


It is definitely thinner than we would have liked, but that is just the top. From the side it still is pretty thick. I will definitely watch closely though and watch for cracking. If it does I will just go a different route.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Could u go with a smaller rotor with that kit?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Could u go with a smaller rotor with that kit?


No, it's the same 11" rotor tge caprices run basically.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh okay


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Oh okay


I wasn't super happy with how the chrome turned out on the rear axle, so the calipers will be closely watched and if I notice anything off I will just start the process of re-doing a whole new rear axle.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Who did the chrome?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Who did the chrome?


I won't put that out there. Mainly because the other stuff I have done through them turned out great.


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice build....... Out of curiosity, could you have placed a 1/4 inch spacer between the disc and hub adapter on the rear setup just like people put them on the front? If you could, it would of saved a 1/4 inch of grinding.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

texas12064 said:


> Nice build....... Out of curiosity, could you have placed a 1/4 inch spacer between the disc and hub adapter on the rear setup just like people put them on the front? If you could, it would of saved a 1/4 inch of grinding.


Thanks. Look closely, it is in there.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

shit that was allot of grinding!!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

79 cutty said:


> Thanks. Look closely, it is in there.



Memories


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Some major work today. Got the frame onto the dolly's:






































From there it was onto bolting the "custom made" engine mounts onto the block:










Mounting the engine back onto the frame:


























Rolling the frame out into sunlight for the first time in years:


































Gratuitous shot with the frame next to the daily:










From there it was onto reuniting some old friends. First it was removing the body from the dolly:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

starting fresh on a new page. 

Some major work today. Got the frame onto the dolly's:






































From there it was onto bolting the "custom made" engine mounts onto the block:










Mounting the engine back onto the frame:


























Rolling the frame out into sunlight for the first time in years:


































Gratuitous shot with the frame next to the daily:










From there it was onto reuniting some old friends. First it was removing the body from the dolly:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

And then back down onto the frame:​


































And we can call that a success:


























































Keep in mind this is just mocking everything up to ensure everything fits. Everything will be broken back down and then finishing painting and such will be done. The surface rust on the block will be taken care of, etc., etc.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

BIG STEP!!!! looking good


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmm


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

What size springs are in the back and how many batts u gonna run?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

caddyking said:


> What size springs are in the back and how many batts u gonna run?


Right now for mock up we have a full stack of 3.5 ton MBQ's in the rear, but for final assembly I have some 1 tons going in, and will be running the BMH piston style accum's.

9 batteries is the plan


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

Looking good Geoff


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Black Out said:


> Looking good Geoff


It's no cutlass!


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

this looks like an awesome build!! I'll go thru the whole thing later, man. I wish I had the know how on how to do that frame off build. Good work, aye.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Now that's how u build a car, build the frame mock it up and tear it back down to paint before final assembly!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Droop408 said:


> this looks like an awesome build!! I'll go thru the whole thing later, man. I wish I had the know how on how to do that frame off build. Good work, aye.


Thanks man, much appreciated. Have fun sifting through all the BS on the build! Lol



hittin back bumper said:


> Now that's how u build a car, build the frame mock it up and tear it back down to paint before final assembly!


Thanks. Definitely takes longer, but so much worth it to figure out the minor tweaks that need to be done before spending the time/money to paint it and assemble it to make sure it is as painless as possible!


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Gonna be an great ride when done bro


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

makin progress, wish I was lol


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Curtis Fisher said:


> Gonna be an great ride when done bro


Thanks man. Much appreciated. Wish it was on a faster track....but it will be worth it in the end. 



npazzin said:


> makin progress, wish I was lol


Lol, it's slow going, so you might catch up sooner or later!


----------

